# Naruto 550 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Predict Away. 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Grimzilla (Jul 27, 2011)

Guess we'll finally learn what that crow does.

I hope we get a preview for this chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

more fightining


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 27, 2011)

Nagato shows more jutsus


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 27, 2011)

Fight goes to the kages.

We don't see Itachi again until the last two pages.

We all rage.


----------



## Mane (Jul 27, 2011)

More fighting, obviously


----------



## Aiku (Jul 27, 2011)

I PREDICT ITACHI BEING AWESOME AGAIN.


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

Nagato shows some new stuff or perhaps using Demon realm powers and human realm powers to a new degree.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 27, 2011)

I hope Madara interfere just to fuck up Kabuto's plan.


----------



## Penance (Jul 27, 2011)

I predict answers...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 27, 2011)

I predict no Zetsu...but I also predict more awesomeness with the current situation so it wont be all that bad(Still...I would like to see Zetsu again).

We find out what the Crow is all about.

More talking.

Some fighting.

Chapter ends with a cliffhanger.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 27, 2011)

The crow's purpose is revealed, the skirmish continues, and there is a small chance that we will cut away to the battle that Itachi and Nagato were commenting on earlier.

Still, considering that all the fights against the Edos thus far have been fairly short, I don't expect this to last much longer, although Madara might appear soon.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

The crow is revealed to be a technique that seals or counters the Mangekyou Sharingan - that Itachi implanted to increase Naruto's chance for success if he ever were to face Sasuke.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 27, 2011)

Ooooh. This is getting interesting.
- Itachi's crow is getting explained at start of the chapter
- The fighting pairs change: now it's Nagato vs. Bee and Itachi vs. Naruto
- Bee goes V1 tailed mode to keep up with the Rinnegan
- At the end Itachi uses Amaterasu and says "This is the end for you..." but Naruto dodges it with Shunshin and says something and chapter ends with Naruto's face panel saying angrily "Don't underestimate me!"


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> - At the end Itachi uses Amaterasu and says "This is the end for you..." but Naruto dodges it with Shunshin and says something and chapter ends with Naruto's face panel saying angrily "Don't underestimate me!"



Ugh! You're completely ga-ga with that panel.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 27, 2011)

I predict answers and then naruto deciding to finish this at the end of d chapter


----------



## kuripe (Jul 27, 2011)

We finally get to see what the crow is all about.

I predict Itachi going down first, not sure if its next chapter tho.

Nagato may just cast some crazy jutsu on naruto that gives him some crazy cool powers (one may only hope)

anyways


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

next chapter should be a double issue and that means that  it will probably end with a cliffhanger.


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Jul 27, 2011)

I predict every time I post a thread is vanishes!


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 27, 2011)

I predict another funny joke from Kabuto. LoL


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 27, 2011)

A predict someone getting a Rasengan in the back.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 27, 2011)

Crow job takes over Naruto and thus Itachi is brought back to life by using his super secret life revival technique,after using said technique he takes over Naruto's body to become his new Light. Then Itachi while in Naruto body will go on to save the world and save his brother from himself.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 27, 2011)

*Chapter 550:   The Brother's Past*

The Crow comes out and Itachis shows the truth of his Secret Mission and gives Naruto the means to defeat Sasuke.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 27, 2011)

I knew it would go to Jins vs Dojutsu. The Kage fight felt exactly like 524, where Kakashi still had his battle going on, but in the last few pages it cut to someone else. It felt just like that and I knew it wouldn't show the Kage's. But I loved this chapter so I can't complain. 

Anyways I haven't seen anyone mention the Mizukage or the Clam today. 

As for next chapter I believe the fight should continue, can't really predict much else at the moment.


----------



## JPuglisi (Jul 27, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> *Chapter 550:   The Brother's Past*
> 
> The Crow comes out and Itachis shows the truth of his Secret Mission and gives Naruto the means to defeat Sasuke.


Or the means to TnJ him.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 27, 2011)

The crow will fly out of Naruto's mouth right into the seal on his stomach. As Nagato and B look on we'll get a flashback on Itachi's youth, his decision to kill his clan for the good of the village and how he first met Madara. The crow carries the essence of the spiritual powers of the Uchiha and it will merge with Naruto's chakra making him the 4th Rikudou. To symbolize the merger Naruto's KCM will change to depict the strange four pointed eye shape of the crow somewhere on him.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 27, 2011)

fight ends, *Naruto asks about his lover.*




I would love to hear all about it.


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2011)

Naruto gains a Sharingan.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> The crow will fly out of Naruto's mouth right into the seal on his stomach. As Nagato and B look on we'll get a flashback on Itachi's youth, his decision to kill his clan for the good of the village and how he first met Madara. The crow carries the essence of the spiritual powers of the Uchiha and it will merge with Naruto's chakra making him the 4th Rikudou. To symbolize the merger Naruto's KCM will change to depict the strange four pointed eye shape of the crow somewhere on him.



Which will cause non-Naruto fans to lawl at the fact that he gained a powerup without training for it.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

the crow activates and we see what it does to counter the MS.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 27, 2011)

Naruto actually gets serious and finishes this.


----------



## Maximo (Jul 27, 2011)

I personally hope for either of these ..


Itachis gift will turn out to be Itachis fourth MS technique unique to him(like for example Kamui is unique to Kakashi) which provdes protection from all other MS techniques

Itachis gift will turn out to be an anti-Tsukyomi spell that either dispells the illusion or repells it back onto the caster like a mirror which would trap the caster in his own Tsukyomi

Itachis gift will turn out to be one fo Itachis sacred mystical weapons like Yata Mirror or The Tetsuga Sword or maybe other yet unknown mystical weapon


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Itachi's crow returns to Itachi and starts talking with him in a mental world. After some confusion ("You're me? Why did you attack Naruto? DID YOU KILL SASUKE?!") they team up and free Itachi from Kabuto's control. Kabuto shits his pants.

In the craziest scenario, Kabuto makes Nagato summon the mysterious sixth coffin for backup against freed Itachi and the jinchuuriki pair... and it's revealed to be the real Uchiha Madara after all!


----------



## vered (Jul 27, 2011)

im really interested to see the preview for next week.it should be an indication about the general direction.


----------



## jso (Jul 27, 2011)

I predict something that will get squished onto the cover of Volume 58 with like 10 other things in another 3 months' time


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Naruto actually gets serious and finishes this.



You want Naruto to force a conclusion by the end of the next chapter?

Why?


----------



## JPuglisi (Jul 27, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Naruto actually gets serious and finishes this.


If the end was begining now it'd be too abrupt and boring.


----------



## lathia (Jul 27, 2011)

I predict more "wankfest" from Itachi's fans. But most importantly, I predict Sasuke's EMS finally being shown before the 1 week break!

Or, there could be more talking and sparring, I guess :spwank

p.s, Kishi don't go back to the Zzz fest that is Gaara vs Kages please.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Naruto actually gets serious and finishes this.



How? Even if he masters bijuu-dama and starts spamming it along with Bee, Itachi and Nagato will just regenerate endlessly. Naruto and Bee simply can't win without assistance or the power of plot. Which fortunately for them is exactly what Naruto is barfing up on the last page.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

What do you mean how, Marsala?

You didn't know that Naruto become a Fujinjutsu expert the very moment his mother told him that the Uzumaki Clan specialized in the art? Made evident by the seal changing the moment Naruto locked it after stealing the Kyuubi's chakra.

With absolutely no apparent knowledge in the arts prior to his training, he easily created a brand new seal to lock the Kyuubi away - in an instant and all made possible by simply locking the key Minato left for him. 

His Fuinjutsu God powers will assist him in disposing of these two Edos with minimal effort. Who needs super speed anyway?

Damn, where have you been?


----------



## Marsala (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> What do you mean how, Marsala?
> 
> You didn't know that Naruto become a Fujinjutsu expert the very moment his mother told him that the Uzumaki Clan specialized in the art? Made evident by the seal changing the moment Naruto locked it after stealing the Kyuubi's chakra.
> 
> ...



Oh right, my bad. I must have been under some Uchiha genjutsu or something. But just hearing how awesome Naruto is broke it.


----------



## Klue (Jul 27, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Oh right, my bad. I must have been under some Uchiha genjutsu or something. But just hearing how awesome Naruto is broke it.



LoL.

In all seriousness, I don't know how Naruto or Bee will manage to seal their movements on their own.


----------



## Untitled (Jul 27, 2011)

In before *Enter: House of Hyuuga! *

But seriously, next chapter gonna be epic, hopefully we actually see more of the Itachi, Nagato, KB, Naruto fight; would be nice to see Muu too(gonna go GIMP something up and I'll post it, that made me think of something), but hopefully it doesn't go to something completely unrelated and we have to wait to find out about the crow and stuff. I predict finding out about the Crow and see more of the fight, I don't usually predict stuff so maybe if I say that it'll happen. 

Also, "would be nice to see Muu too" made me think of Mewtwo. So, :
And for the record I didn't use GIMP after all I just used Paint


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 27, 2011)

*I predict Madara arrives at the battlefield with his 6 junchuuriki paths. When Nagato, Itachi, Naruto and Bee face Madara and the 6 jinchuurikis, the world trembles.*


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Which will cause non-Naruto fans to lawl at the fact that he gained a powerup without training for it.



I fear that is pretty much inevitable. Whether it's genjutsu defense, MS defense, Naruto becoming Rikudou all of them would be a power up he hadn't trained for.


----------



## Crona (Jul 28, 2011)

I predict a Shisui flashback


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jul 28, 2011)

Naruto gains Sharingan and then Itachi says "Only an Uchiha can beat me Naruto-kun"

Think how many people would rage


----------



## Boradis (Jul 28, 2011)

I predict an entire chapter of Sakura researching Zetsu.


----------



## takL (Jul 28, 2011)

Donno if its meant to be a preview but the notes in the left side margin on the 6th page of this chap (@that spoiler) say "the #35+#36 combined issue" and "with Narutos sentiments, Itaches wavering mind will….!"


----------



## vered (Jul 28, 2011)

takL said:


> *Donno if its meant to be a preview but the notes in the left side margin on the 6th page of this chap (@that spoiler) say "the #35+#36 combined issue" and "with Narutos sentiments, Itaches wavering mind will….!"*



oh oh damn does that meant that itachi will disperese itself after naruto
TNJ?


----------



## zlatko (Jul 28, 2011)

Imagine if next week kishi takes a brake untill the the 10 of august this is driwing me crazy


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 28, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Ooooh. This is getting interesting.
> - Itachi's crow is getting explained at start of the chapter
> - The fighting pairs change: now it's Nagato vs. Bee and Itachi vs. Naruto
> - Bee goes V1 tailed mode to keep up with the Rinnegan
> - At the end Itachi uses Amaterasu and says "This is the end for you..." but Naruto dodges it with Shunshin and says something and chapter ends with Naruto's face panel saying angrily "Don't underestimate me!"



Itachi wants Naruto to defeat him


----------



## Faustus (Jul 28, 2011)

Klue said:


> In all seriousness, I don't know how Naruto or Bee will manage to seal their movements on their own.



Bee will reveal he is an expert in his Iron Armour Seal which is absolutely ACCIDENTALLY suitable for sealing Edo Tensei zombies


----------



## Klue (Jul 28, 2011)

takL said:


> Donno if its meant to be a preview but the notes in the left side margin on the 6th page of this chap (@that spoiler) say "the #35+#36 combined issue" and "with Narutos sentiments, Itaches wavering mind will?.!"



Oh no, that sounds so lame.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 28, 2011)

takL said:


> Donno if its meant to be a preview but the notes in the left side margin on the 6th page of this chap (@that spoiler) say "the #35+#36 combined issue" and "with Narutos sentiments, Itaches wavering mind will….!"



Somehow, as boring and lame as this sounds, I wouldn't be entirely surprised.

Tnj can move mountains


----------



## vered (Jul 28, 2011)

Klue said:


> Oh no, that sounds so lame.



indeed imagine Itachi being finished by TNJ the next chapter.
i truly hope this preview is misleading.


----------



## takL (Jul 28, 2011)

vered said:


> oh oh damn does that meant that itachi will disperese itself after naruto
> TNJ?



Itachs heart will melt! 
not necessarily, i think. maybe he will get less serious and start to crack a joke or two...

Basically its not from the usual preview pages. i'll check them on monday or sunday if early.


----------



## vered (Jul 28, 2011)

takL said:


> Itachs heart will melt!
> not necessarily, i think. maybe he will get less serious and start to crack a joke or two...
> 
> Basically its not from the usual preview pages. i'll check them on monday or sunday if early.



yea would be nice to know what the other preview will say.


----------



## navy (Jul 28, 2011)

takL said:


> Donno if its meant to be a preview but the notes in the left side margin on the 6th page of this chap (@that spoiler) say "the #35+#36 combined issue" and "with Narutos sentiments, Itaches wavering mind will?.!"



Since Kabuto took control, I can only assume Naruto breaks tskuyomi.


----------



## Yachiru (Jul 28, 2011)

*Itachi's "wavering mind" will..*

..free him.

Kabuto has it coming, bitches.


----------



## zlatko (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok naruto had a crow coming out of his mouth with a sharingan so maybe the crow is somthing to counter a mangekyou becouse the crow apeared as soon as itachi activated his mangekyou and he said "let see what will happen" meaning that even itachi doesnt know what will happen


----------



## Davy Jones (Jul 28, 2011)

I predict the clam


----------



## Klue (Jul 28, 2011)

Davy Jones said:


> I predict the clam



No, it's not time yet.


----------



## zlatko (Jul 28, 2011)

Davy Jones said:


> I predict the clam





Klue said:


> No, it's not time yet.



what's a clam?


----------



## Davy Jones (Jul 28, 2011)

zlatko said:


> what's a clam?



You have disgraced the Second Mizukage


----------



## Brickhunt (Jul 28, 2011)

While Naruto and Itachi have their genjutsu exchange, Bee engages battle with Nagato. He goest Full Hachibi to blast Cerberus and pulls the giant bird into the ground with his tentacles.


----------



## zlatko (Jul 28, 2011)

Davy Jones said:


> You have disgraced the Second Mizukage



ooo his sumuning the french guy sumuning


----------



## Skeith (Jul 28, 2011)

Is a chapter coming next week? Some are saying it on break next week.


----------



## Klue (Jul 28, 2011)

Skeith said:


> Is a chapter coming next week? Some are saying it on break next week.



550 next week, break, 551.


----------



## Twixta (Jul 28, 2011)

Clams are tasty.
So I predict clams.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 28, 2011)

takL said:


> Donno if its meant to be a preview but the notes in the left side margin on the 6th page of this chap (@that spoiler) say "the #35+#36 combined issue" and "with Narutos sentiments, Itaches wavering mind will?.!"



It's definitely suggesting that Itachi will break out of Kabuto's control. But will he crumble to dust afterwards or stick around to help Naruto?


----------



## Judecious (Jul 28, 2011)

Lets see how Itachi holds his own when naruto actually starts using his Jutsu's.


----------



## Klue (Jul 28, 2011)

Lets see how Naruto holds his own when Itachi actually starts using his Mangekyou Sharingan.

Debating is only going to come down to that anyway - Tsukyomi and Susanoo, mostly.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 28, 2011)

Klue said:


> Lets see how Naruto holds his own when Itachi actually starts using his Mangekyou Sharingan.
> 
> Debating is only going to come down to that anyway - Tsukyomi and Susanoo, mostly.



Klue Itachi is fighting seriously due to Kabuto wanting them to capture the Jins while Naruto is more interested in talking.  He is using nothing but taijutsu


----------



## Klue (Jul 28, 2011)

Shinobi use jutsu when they feel it's necessary. I've seen countless posters try to claim someone wasn't serious for not using "x" in "y" situation.

It's a tiring argument.

Unless the script directly states that Naruto or Bee were purposefully holding back or taking it easy, then I have no reason to think they aren't taking this fight seriously.

And technically, Naruto did use a jutsu: He jumped above Nagato's summon then smashed it with a Rasengan and used a chakra arm to block Nagato's attack.

Besides, don't make me pull out the, "fight to capture" or "fight without killing intent" arguments. Kabuto is trying to capture the Jinchuuriki after all.

I'm not saying any of them are going all out, but to say certain fighters aren't fighting seriously? I think it's best to leave it to the manga to actually tell us.


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 28, 2011)

Klue said:


> Shinobi use jutsu when they feel it's necessary. I've seen countless posters try to claim someone wasn't serious for not using "x" in "y" situation.
> 
> It's a tiring argument.
> 
> ...


I wish everyone would just understand this already. Still can't rep ya, dude.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 28, 2011)

^ Ill do it for you. Also people forget that they have no control over their moves. All the edo's are doing is basically sitting there watching as their body moves by itself.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Isn't next WSJ a saturday release or will it be regular schedule again?


----------



## Klue (Jul 28, 2011)

Regular schedule, I believe.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 28, 2011)

next week is a double issue right? so a break the week after. maybe we will get a good cliffhanger. like madraa appearing with his neo pain


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> Shinobi use jutsu when they feel it's necessary. I've seen countless posters try to claim someone wasn't serious for not using "x" in "y" situation.
> 
> It's a tiring argument.
> 
> ...


 i believe that he used FRS:



Jizznificent said:


> FRS definetely. you'd have to be in-denial not to agree:
> 
> *Against Kakuzu , Naruto was also tired and beaten up *
> 
> ...


technically  you are correct in saying that it's a "rasengan", since FRS is a variation of the rasengan, but i just wanted to be a total douchbag and nitpick.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> Lets see how Naruto holds his own when Itachi actually starts using his Mangekyou Sharingan.
> 
> Debating is only going to come down to that anyway - Tsukyomi and Susanoo, mostly.





Klue said:


> Shinobi use jutsu when they feel it's necessary. I've seen countless posters try to claim someone wasn't serious for not using "x" in "y" situation.
> 
> It's a tiring argument.
> 
> ...



This 100%

I tire of people using the "serious"/"non-serious" remarks unless its clearly demarcated.


----------



## Mayaki (Jul 29, 2011)

What Kabuto lacks is a Pok?ball. Maybe he'll get one soon.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jul 29, 2011)

finally the mistery of that crow will be releaved


----------



## takL (Jul 29, 2011)

Marsala said:


> It's definitely suggesting that Itachi will break out of Kabuto's control. But will he crumble to dust afterwards or stick around to help Naruto?



maybe naruto got tukuyomi in the last page of the last chap and while on it, he continues the convo with itachi and learns how to use the raven effectually.

i don't get Itach's words that gagged Naruto for the honour of his dead clan. wasnt he struggling against those stuff?  Lies dont benefit the community in a long run nor sasuke.
id love to see him change that mind-set.


----------



## polskanaruto (Jul 29, 2011)

itachi will test naruto how strong he is and if he stands a chance against madara later on

we will see black zetsu finishing his goal

and i heard that after the war arc will be the next epic arc,

the arc the moon controls the world and ninjas


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 29, 2011)

takL said:


> maybe naruto got tukuyomi in the last page of the last chap and while on it, he continues the convo with itachi and learns how to use the raven effectually.
> 
> i don't get Itach's words that gagged Naruto for the honour of his dead clan. wasnt he struggling against those stuff?  Lies dont benefit the community in a long run nor sasuke.
> id love to see him change that mind-set.



I think Itachi felt that his clan had lost their honor in their misguided attempt to take over the village. To preserve it in the eye of the world he chose to take the role of the heinous criminal and wipe them out himself before the truth came to light. He left Sasuke alive because he wanted his beloved little brother who was still pure to have a fresh start without the ballast of the past. Well, it didn't turn out that way, Sasuke couldn't leave the past behind.


----------



## takL (Jul 29, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I think Itachi felt that his clan had lost their honor in their misguided attempt to take over the village. To preserve it in the eye of the world he chose to take the role of the heinous criminal and wipe them out himself before the truth came to light. He left Sasuke alive because he wanted his beloved little brother who was still pure to have a fresh start without the ballast of the past. Well, it didn't turn out that way, Sasuke couldn't leave the past behind.



yea
that didnt help anyone afterall. im with gaara who takes truths and real merits over those old fashioned face savings.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 29, 2011)

takL said:


> yea
> that didnt help anyone afterall. im with gaara who takes truths and real merits over those old fashioned face savings.



true. But then the japanese tend to romanticize that sort of misguided sense of honor.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 29, 2011)

Don't we have a break this week or something ?


----------



## Klue (Jul 29, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Don't we have a break this week or something ?



Chapter this week, break, then back to our usual schedule.


----------



## Deadway (Jul 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> Chapter this week, break, then back to our usual schedule.



In that case.......EMS Sasuke will be the cliffhanger for 550.

Believe it.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 29, 2011)

The crow is a defence against the Mangekyou Sharingan. Probably one-use only.
That's my prediction.


----------



## Stylie25 (Jul 29, 2011)

C'mon crow. Revive Itachi. you know you want to.


----------



## vered (Jul 30, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> The crow is a defence against the Mangekyou Sharingan. Probably one-use only.
> That's my prediction.



It seems to be a defence against tsukoyumi.at least by how it was presented at the end of the chapter.But i think itachi just wanted to see if it worked since for all we know the Crow could return back into Naruto after that little test.


----------



## Summers (Jul 30, 2011)

I hate the term double issue it makes me thing that there will be 2 chapters in one week then a break, or a longer chapter. What is a double issue? Does it just mean they will go break?

I predict that the next chapter will make forum explode with talk, since it will end on a massive cliffhanger. The rest will be more "Battle conversations" Or the most epic flashback ever.


----------



## Klue (Jul 30, 2011)

summers said:


> I hate the term double issue it makes me thing that there will be 2 chapters in one week then a break, or a longer chapter. What is a double issue? Does it just mean they will go break?
> 
> I predict that the next chapter will make forum explode with talk, since it will end on a massive cliffhanger. The rest will be more "Battle conversations" Or the most epic flashback ever.



It means that the same chapter will be released in two consecutive weeks.


----------



## Hexa (Jul 30, 2011)

I think chapters before breaks are more likely to have big cliffhangers than a randomly chosen chapter would, but it's still not common for them to have big cliffhangers.

Otherwise, I'm more excited about the crow than anything else, so I hope it's not something mundane.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 30, 2011)

I can't think of any consistent prediction, due to the many possibilities of what the crow might do.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 30, 2011)

> SASAKI_Hisashi SHONENJUMP SASAKI
> Kid! I`m gonna teach you the fear of true fury!　（RAIKAGE from #NARUTO epi.460. vol 49)
> 29 jul



Sasuke or Raikage on next chap??

My bet is with EMS Sasuke


----------



## Boradis (Jul 30, 2011)

I predict mystery of the crow is solved but not the way Itachi planned, and he ends up giving Naruto a message for Sasuke.

And then something, something, something, until finally B gets captured.


----------



## Deadway (Jul 30, 2011)

Shattering said:


> SASAKI_Hisashi SHONENJUMP SASAKI
> Kid! I`m gonna teach you the fear of true fury!　（RAIKAGE from #NARUTO epi.460. vol 49)
> 29 jul
> Sasuke or Raikage on next chap??
> ...



Is that legit? If so EMS Sasuke vs Raikage rematch..........holy fucking shit.............................................fuck


----------



## Gabe (Jul 30, 2011)

those tweets have quotes from previous chapters but they have not had the person being quoted on it. there was one also about sasuke but the person who came out the next chapter was zombie itachi and nagato. and there was another one quoting obito if i remember right as well.


----------



## Supersonic Strawhat (Jul 31, 2011)

The crow takes a shit in Naruto's mouth.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 31, 2011)

...Naruto gets Mangekyou.


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2011)

A Mangekyou above the regular Mangekyou but below the Eternal Mangekyou. 

Sounds retarded enough.


----------



## vered (Jul 31, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> ...Naruto gets Mangekyou.



more like the Rinnegan


----------



## Kirin (Jul 31, 2011)

> SASAKI_Hisashi SHONENJUMP SASAKI
> Kid! I`m gonna teach you the fear of true fury!（RAIKAGE from #NARUTO epi.460. vol 49)
> 29 jul



Sasuke as a cliffhanger, that would be great. It could be about another person though.


----------



## Amaterasu794 (Jul 31, 2011)

The thought of a Sasuke cliffhanger . 

Now that I think of it, this is the the most appropriate excuse to show Sasuke in a long time. Unlike during most of the war, I can honestly see Sasuke showing up without him seeming to out of place. Itachi reveals the secret of the crow (probably having something to do with defeating Sasuke) and bam, Sauce EMS reveal as a cliffhanger before the double issue. That would be the most epic and painful cliffhanger in a long time.


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2011)

Any word on the preview?

We didn't have one last week, so I'm expecting to see one for this coming chapter.


----------



## Lord Potato (Jul 31, 2011)

I predict that we'll see Sasuke and his EMS at the end of the chapter.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jul 31, 2011)

I predict no Sasuke

The way I see this chapter going is the crow is actually a Genjutsu Naruto cancels it Itachi complements Naruto on him getting stronger in Genjutsu defence
Scene switchs to Kitsuchi / Darui's division Hinata looking out spots that Naruto and Itachi facing off cue panic

Chapters ends with Kabuto making his move to capture Naruto and Bee


----------



## Gabe (Jul 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Any word on the preview?
> 
> We didn't have one last week, so I'm expecting to see one for this coming chapter.



not till monday if there is one


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 31, 2011)

It's funny how every week people predict EMS Sasuke as cliffhanger. I don't think Kishi will ever reveal his EMS. Hasn't it been like ~35 chapters since we last even saw a Sasuke panel? I think Kishi just forgot him. 

After Naruto has beaten Madara and Juubi, Kabuto has been dealt with, Naruto has become Hokage and Yondaime Rikudou Sennin and has achieved world peace we'll see manga's last panel:


----------



## auem (Jul 31, 2011)

i also expect a sasuke cliffhanger...otherwise madara and his 6 paths as cliff...


----------



## jso (Jul 31, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> It's funny how every week people predict EMS Sasuke as cliffhanger. I don't think Kishi will ever reveal his EMS. Hasn't it been like ~35 chapters since we last even saw a Sasuke panel? I think Kishi just forgot him.
> 
> After Naruto has beaten Madara and Juubi, Kabuto has been dealt with, Naruto has become Hokage and Yondaime Rikudou Sennin and has achieved world peace we'll see manga's last panel:


I'd rather never predict Sasuke's return and be pleasantly surprised one week that predict it every week and be constantly disappointed except for one lucky day lol.


----------



## ZE (Jul 31, 2011)

I predict this fight will last about 6 more chapters because that’s the number of chapters needed to complete the next volume. So far, the current volume, should be volume 58, has 5 chapters… so we’re left with 5 or 6 chapters to complete it.


----------



## Blaze (Jul 31, 2011)

I predict Sasuke cliffhanger.


And an explanation of the crow.


----------



## Kirin (Jul 31, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> It's funny how every week people predict EMS Sasuke as cliffhanger. I don't think Kishi will ever reveal his EMS. Hasn't it been like ~35 chapters since we last even saw a Sasuke panel? I think Kishi just forgot him.
> 
> After Naruto has beaten Madara and Juubi, Kabuto has been dealt with, Naruto has become Hokage and Yondaime Rikudou Sennin and has achieved world peace we'll see manga's last panel:



Because they miss to see him on the current plot. There is a lot of expectation behind EMS, his eye design and power. As some fans, including me, have been waiting for one year and four months more or less and we are getting anxious and impatient. You would be the same if Naruto was the one who is absent. 

Besides, how could Kishimoto have forgotten Sasuke if he was mentioned on the recent chapter?


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2011)

ZE said:


> I predict this fight will last about 6 more chapters because that’s the number of chapters needed to complete the next volume. So far, the current volume, should be volume 58, has 5 chapters… so we’re left with 5 or 6 chapters to complete it.



I so hope you're right. Anything less would be a crime in the eyes of their respective fans. 

Kinda sucks to think those two would be taken out in only 6-7 chapters though, especially after the impact each have had.


----------



## vered (Jul 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> I so hope you're right. Anything less would be a crime in the eyes of their respective fans.
> 
> Kinda sucks to think those two would be taken out in only 6-7 chapters though, especially after the impact each have had.



its still better than 3-4 chapters max like all other edos.
having 6 more chapters for this battle is actually what i hoped for.with last week chapter it will probably mean 7 chapters overall for the whole fight which is more than enough to answer most of our questions and give at least 2-3 chapters each for Nagato and itachi to shine and show some new stuff.
Asura realm powers here we come


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2011)

vered said:


> Asura realm powers here we come



This fight will be complete for me if Nagato unleashes the Head Laser.

It just seems appropriate.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 31, 2011)

i think the fight against itachi and nagato wont be long cause i think madara will show up. soon to fight the jins. so i give team eye 2 to 3 more chapters


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i think the fight against itachi and nagato wont be long cause i think madara will show up. soon to fight the jins. so i give team eye 2 to 3 more chapters



Wouldn't it be even more awesome if they all had a Battle Royale?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2011)

Itachi schooling Madara.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Itachi schooling Madara.



you mean cock slashing him


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2011)

Madara may pop in, pwn Nagato and Itachi, then baby shake Bee as Naruto runs away.

A feat unprecedented. Devilishly silly it may be, but would prove the better ending to this battle than anything Kishi could probably come up with.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Wouldn't it be even more awesome if they all had a Battle Royale?



not really since nagato and itachi dont have control of themselves at best they would join forces with madara. it wont be everyone vs everyone


----------



## Ibb (Jul 31, 2011)

I predict...

That hundreds of Sasuke fans have heart attacks when they realize that chapter 550 doesn't have a EMS Sasuke cliffhanger.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Madara may pop in, pwn Nagato and Itachi, then baby shake Bee as Naruto runs away.
> 
> A feat unprecedented. Devilishly silly it may be, but would prove the better ending to this battle than anything Kishi could probably come up with.



i prefer to do all that. he needs the feats


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2011)

Gabe said:


> not really since nagato and itachi dont have control of themselves at best they would join forces with madara.



Probably.

Unless, Kabuto decides to do away with him right then and there.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jul 31, 2011)

Really? You guy think this will last 5 more chapters???  I thought Itachi was already trying to end it by pulling out the crow.  The crow seems to suppose to neutralize MS users, which is why Itachi gave it to him for Sasuke but now Itachi is going to get it to stop himself.  Well atleast thats what I thought was implied.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 31, 2011)

wonder if sasuke fan will be mad if the crow is only a one time use jutsu or whatever. they been saying it will be the only reason naruto will win.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jul 31, 2011)

vered said:


> Asura realm powers here we come



Can't imagine what  that looks like. I don't think he'll turn into a robot. Maybe make he'll Itachi into the asura


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 31, 2011)

Prediction: 

_Naruto 550: Crow eater_
*Itachi's suprise loudly cries from within naruto*

Naruto: Bleach!

Itachi: So it works, my anti-genjutsu crow...

Naruto: How?

Itachi: I gave the crow a mangekyou of another that I knew, so don't worry, it isn't yours in any way. You don't deserve uchiha power, but to save sasuke, I intrusted you as this crows holder

*Crow circles around naruto and flies back in.*

Naruto: bleech... Does that happen every time?

Itachi: Yes, It is powered by a mangekyou based izanagi. It is thusforth called izanami.
The crow changes the reality surrounding you, but must expose itself.
I spent many hours making sure that crow had mangekyou to provide you with help.

Naruto: So you can transfer doujutsu to anyone you want?

Itachi:...yep.

Naruto: And how long does it take on people.

Itachi: One minute....


Nagato: Naruto, watch yourself! Don't you forget about me!
*Nagato opens his mouth, and fires a missle out of it with the asura path*

Bee: Man, nagato, where did you get that gat? Your flesh and blood, where did you hide that missile at?

Nagato: It's a path... its within my realm of powers. I can also turn into a robot...

Bee: All that from a rin'negan? It makes you into like... a one-man band! 

Nagato: Yes, Madara transplanting his eyes into me gave me the power to turn it into a rin'negan, and turn into a robot.


Itachi: Naruto, Watch out, Amaterasu is coming!

Naruto: Don't worry, my shunshin is fast enough.

Itachi: But naruto, it emanates FROM the target, it doesn't blast...

Naruto: I can dodge it!


Meanwhile...


Enter sasuke at hideout scene
Sasuke: Zetsu, are my eyes healed yet?

Zetsu: NO!









And that is how you write troll predictions


----------



## MS81 (Jul 31, 2011)

please show Darui and Kakashi teaming up!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2011)

Klue said:


> Madara may pop in, pwn Nagato and Itachi, then baby shake Bee as Naruto runs away.
> 
> A feat unprecedented. Devilishly silly it may be, but would prove the better ending to this battle than anything Kishi could probably come up with.


What reason does he have to fight Itachi and Nagato? Although he can as powerful as he wants but he's not taking all four of them at once.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 1, 2011)

Aerik said:


> I predict more fapping from the Uchiha fanboys because Itachi did something this chapter.



Believe it! I predict Itachi will get the Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan. If you combine the pattern of his Mangekyō Sharingan with the pattern of the crow's Sharingan, then you get a seven-pronged Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 1, 2011)

Still betting the crow technique's name is Yatagarasu.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 1, 2011)

Itachi did to Naruto a similar thing to what he did to Sasuke , he transfered some technique but what could it be ? Its not Amaterasu,Tsukiyomi or Susanoo since Naruto is not an Uchiha and he doesent have a dojutsu which could serve as a medium.
I believe its something similar to Izanagi,we might even see Izanagi's counterpart ,Izanami.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 1, 2011)

Crazy prediction: next chapter, the crow combines with Itachi and fully resurrects him with EMS. Kabuto freaks out but then realizes that if he can capture Itachi, he won't even need Sasuke, so he makes Nagato summon _that_ coffin. Cliffhanger is it opening to reveal the real Uchiha Madara.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't think Itachi's crow could logically be an anticipation move against Edo Tensei. Itachi didn't seem to follow Orochimaru that closely (other than concerning his brother) to care. Let alone surmise that one day he *would* definitely be used as edo tensei. 

I'm rather thinking it's some way Itachi can seal some kind of Susanoo counter or something inside Naruto in some way, or a way to counter Madara's control over the kyuubi that is inside Naruto. I'm betting on the latter (since forever actually).


----------



## auem (Aug 1, 2011)

when itachi gave naruto that crow,he said that he hope such a day will never come when naruto has to use it's power...just a resistance to tsukoyami is bit drab to me...i expected bit more power...something nobody can imagine...


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2011)

I just want Kabuto to die so Nagato and Itachi can do their own thing.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 1, 2011)

adee said:


> I don't think Itachi's crow could logically be an anticipation move against Edo Tensei. Itachi didn't seem to follow Orochimaru that closely (other than concerning his brother) to care. Let alone surmise that one day he *would* definitely be used as edo tensei.
> 
> I'm rather thinking it's some way Itachi can seal some kind of Susanoo counter or something inside Naruto in some way, or a way to counter Madara's control over the kyuubi that is inside Naruto. I'm betting on the latter (since forever actually).



It wasn't in anticipation of Edo Tensei. Itachi gave it to Naruto to help against Sasuke. But since then, things happened that he didn't anticipate:


Naruto mastered the Kyuubi chakra and became strong enough to face Sasuke without Itachi's help
Itachi was brought back as a zombie slave of Kabuto
The crow mutated into having a new Mangekyou Sharingan
Itachi encountered Naruto and was forced to trigger the crow's activation against himself instead of Sasuke

So the final result is going to be something that Itachi didn't anticipate, but may be very beneficial nonetheless.



auem said:


> when itachi gave naruto that crow,he said that he hope such a day will never come when naruto has to use it's power...just a resistance to tsukoyami is bit drab to me...i expected bit more power...something nobody can imagine...



Yeah. Well, if it were going to be used against Sasuke, it would have to be something simple so that it wouldn't cheapen the greatest battle of Naruto's life. Here, it's got to be incredible.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 1, 2011)

The trigger could also have been Madara. I also doubt Itachi was able to predict the actions Madara took (concerning the post haste usage of the moon's eye plan), but seems mre likely that he knew Madara would have the rinnegan + sharingan both of which are really very useful in controlling bijuu and therefore requiring Naruto to have some added advantage against being caught in it.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 1, 2011)

The crow was triggered by Itachi's Mangekyou Sharingan, however. Since the crow was set to go off for Sasuke, this suggests that Itachi set it to react to (a) his own Mangekyou Sharingan or a slightly altered EMS assuming that Sasuke would take his eyes or (b) ANY Mangekyou Sharingan... though this could be activated by Kakashi and (presumably) Madara.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Aug 1, 2011)

Man Marsala your EMS theory has me hyped about the upcoming chapter. Hopefully it does happen then maybe we'll get to see Itachi vs Madara.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 1, 2011)

The crow is comming out of Naruto meaning its not a genjutsu counter. What does that make it ? Amaterasu counter ? Susanoo counter ? No,that would be far to easy if Naruto could nullify Sasuke's EMS powers that easely.
Its something completly different in nature.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 1, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The crow is comming out of Naruto meaning its not a genjutsu counter. What does that make it ? Amaterasu counter ? Susanoo counter ? No,that would be far to easy if Naruto could nullify Sasuke's EMS powers that easely.
> Its something completly different in nature.



I agree, it can't be a simple counter to <insert MS jutsu here>.

It's something completely different.


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2011)

Ninja Genius said:


> Really? You guy think this will last 5 more chapters???  I thought Itachi was already trying to end it by pulling out the crow.  The crow seems to suppose to neutralize MS users, which is why Itachi gave it to him for Sasuke but now Itachi is going to get it to stop himself.  Well atleast thats what I thought was implied.



Does it have to happen right away?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Does it have to happen right away?



The crow is coming out so Itachi will be neutralized as an enemy almost immediately. He might stick around as an ally for the rest of the war, though.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 1, 2011)

Marsala said:


> The crow is coming out so Itachi will be neutralized as an enemy almost immediately. He might stick around as an ally for the rest of the war, though.



You seriously can't think that the crow will just oneshot MS users 

That would be waaaaay too cheap, even for Kishi.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> You seriously can't think that the crow will just oneshot MS users
> 
> That would be waaaaay too cheap, even for Kishi.



Well, it probably wasn't originally supposed to have its own unique Mangekyou Sharingan. It mutated inside Naruto.

Also, it will be one-shotting Edo Tensei Itachi by unusual methods. Itachi needs to go down fast so that Naruto doesn't have to fight Tsukiyomi (NO countermeasure... except, ironically, the crow), Amaterasu (saved for Sasuke fight), and Susano'o (ditto).

Finally, Edo Tensei Itachi is likely vulnerable to his own power in unusual ways. The point is that the crow should free Itachi from Kabuto's control.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 1, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Well, it probably wasn't originally supposed to have its own unique Mangekyou Sharingan. It mutated inside Naruto.


Hmm... Interesting.



Marsala said:


> Also, it will be one-shotting Edo Tensei Itachi by unusual methods. Itachi needs to go down fast so that Naruto doesn't have to fight Tsukiyomi (NO countermeasure... except, ironically, the crow), Amaterasu (saved for Sasuke fight), and Susano'o (ditto).


Why can't Naruto fight MS now? Sasuke will still have his own variations and most likely a completely new MS jutsu too. Naruto fought the Rinnegan already but he still has to face another Rinnegan user, Madara, too.



Marsala said:


> Finally, Edo Tensei Itachi is likely vulnerable to his own power in unusual ways. The point is that the crow should free Itachi from Kabuto's control.


Maybe, maybe. But I don't the crow will free Itachi from Kabuto's control. I guess we'll see in a few days.


----------



## Sollet (Aug 1, 2011)

Like I said in an another thread: The crow will help Naruto to fully control the kyuubi - this in turn will give Naruto his much needed genjutsu defense.


----------



## ace_skoot (Aug 1, 2011)

the crow was designed to react to itachi's eyes under the presumption that sasuke will take his eyes. The reason he hoped naruto would never need that power was because he was hoping sasuke would return to konoha istead of pursuing revenge. But it was a failsafe, read naruto and itachi's conversation he even asked what naruto would do if sasuke attacked the village.

I would like it to be something cooler too but kishi has already laid down the groud work for everyone to read, its a one shot MS counter probably for genjutsu meant for sasuke in the sernario he attacked the village and activated by itachi under kabuto's control.

Naruto is much stronger and can face sasuke on his own now, but itachi could have known that so thats why he tried to help naruto.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 1, 2011)

Predictions: 

Manga: Itachi to do something impressive.

Forums: Damage control.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 1, 2011)

Epic trolling on Kishi's part if the crow is just some genjutsu message for Naruto that was meant for Sasuke  I stand to my theory that the crow is now Naruto's own personal familiar and summon called Yatagarasu just like the legendary crow which represents Amaterasu in legend. The crow might teach Naruto something about the Sharingan or some new techniques would be nice. I can already see Naruto with Exploding Bushins and Karasu Bushins and maybe a 'Crow-sengan'


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 1, 2011)

i expect some of the chapter to focus on the kage battle and the rest on nagachi vs beeruto. 

btw is there still no preview?


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah , where is my preview people ?


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 1, 2011)

I expect more of the kage battle this chapter.  Mainly because I think it will conclude before Naruto/Nagato fight.


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Epic trolling on Kishi's part if the crow is just some genjutsu message for Naruto that was meant for Sasuke  I stand to my theory that the crow is now Naruto's own personal familiar and summon called Yatagarasu just like the legendary crow which represents Amaterasu in legend. The crow might teach Naruto something about the Sharingan or some new techniques would be nice. I can already see Naruto with Exploding Bushins and Karasu Bushins and maybe a 'Crow-sengan'



Crow techniques simply don't fit Naruto's style. Getting used to something like that, is probably a bit too much to ask.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Crow techniques simply don't fit Naruto's style. Getting used to something like that, is probably a bit too much to ask.



Yeah, agreed. 

And no preview this week, folks.


----------



## takL (Aug 1, 2011)

no preview on the next issue ino pages 

i guess this means that note in the left margin was the one.



takL said:


> Donno if its meant to be a preview but the notes in the left side margin on the 6th page of this chap (@that spoiler) say "the #35+#36 combined issue" and *"with Narutos sentiments, Itaches wavering mind will….!"*


----------



## Stylie25 (Aug 1, 2011)

What if Kabuto's goal is to resurrect Orochimaru which he _thinks_ is inside sasuke? 
No doubt he wouldv already thought about using resurrecting orochimaru before. you would think  

But Orochimaru is inside the sword of kusanagi or watever its called. Which im assuming Kabuto wouldn't know?


----------



## lathia (Aug 1, 2011)

takL said:


> no preview on the next issue ino pages
> 
> i guess this means that note in the left margin was the one.



That preview sounds like there will be some TnJ. I hope this battle isn't a short one . If it is, there better be Madara vs someone up next.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 1, 2011)

gdamn that preview sucks hard.  Seems the fight might end this chapter... at least for itachi.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 1, 2011)

Well he's gotta go so the big boys can start play for real


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Well he's gotta go so the big boys can start play for real



If this was Itachi's performance that would suck . I'm a Naruto fan but please , at least *two more chapters with this awesome fight * 

I would prefer to see Bee + Naruto vs Itachi + Nagato *ten chapters long * instead os dragging too much Naruto vs Neo Pain ( *which should be a one-shot* ) 


Btw any chances we get early spoilers ?


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 1, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> If this was Itachi's performance that would suck . I'm a Naruto fan but please , at least *two more chapters with this awesome fight *
> 
> I would prefer to see Bee + Naruto vs Itachi + Nagato *ten chapters long * instead os dragging too much Naruto vs Neo Pain ( *which should be a one-shot* )



Well yeah of course. I'm hoping for at least 3 more chapters for Itachi and maybe 4-5 for Nagato.


----------



## MSAL (Aug 1, 2011)

lathia said:


> That preview sounds like there will be some TnJ. I hope this battle isn't a short one . If it is, there better be Madara vs someone up next.





Final Jutsu said:


> gdamn that preview sucks hard.  Seems the fight might end this chapter... at least for itachi.



It could be that wavering mind may refer to him being controlled more by Kabuto.

But yeah, its ominous.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 1, 2011)

For all the hyper and wank he got last week from this place, him getting owned in 1.5 chapters would be the most hilarious thing ever.


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2011)

i predict something... black.......... wait, it's a crow!!!!!!!!!! i also predict...... somthing shiny........... it's......... it's a................gay blond glowing stick?


----------



## m1cojakle (Aug 1, 2011)

Itachi will transplant his consciousness into the crow and become Naruto Sidekick like Gamakichi.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> Crow techniques simply don't fit Naruto's style. Getting used to something like that, is probably a bit too much to ask.



Not entirely sure how the crow potentially being a messenger is trolling either. A lot of us believed it would serve that purpose.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 1, 2011)

Is chapter 550. Something big will happen.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 1, 2011)

Want Itachi to gain the Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan.


----------



## Summers (Aug 1, 2011)

God I hope no TNJ



Klue said:


> It means that the same chapter will be released in two consecutive weeks.



That silly. that sucks.


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Well he's gotta go so the big boys can start play for real





I'm sorry, I don't want the author to troll Itachi, but if it has to go down, might as well do it with a bang.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 1, 2011)

My prediction: Itachi will reveal the crow's purpose.
It'll be removed as Naruto turned out stronger than Itachi expected.

I assume Nagato will showcase his Pain powers. Then perhaps some Ninjutsu (to lay down the ground on how far his mastery stretches) and then probably the chapter will end when he's ready to start using powers from the Outer Path, or if he blacks out.

Then again the chapter could easily end by showing that the Mizukage has some surreal Genjutsu on the level of Tsukuyomi and Magen: Gama Rinshou.
So surreal that perhaps the application is by far more practical than those Genjutsu given unlike Fukasaku-Shima and Itachi, Genjutsu is more vital to the Mizukage's fighting style; Itachi's is more Mangekyou and a balance/generic Sharingan Genjutsu.

Or as there's no chapter next week, we'll probably get tons of power and action from all fights with a killer last page (personally I predict Nagato or the Mizukage).


----------



## ZiharkXVI (Aug 1, 2011)

The Mizukage could pwn, but I was sort of waiting for the former Raikage to bust out a black lightning destruction tech.  Something just sick.

Anyways, I would be happy with pretty much anything.  More Naruto/KB versus Itachi/Nagato.  More of the Kage fight.  More exposition from Itachi about stuff we haven't been filled in with yet.

Or heck, switch to Black Zetsu fighting the Mizukage.  That'd be fun.


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

Itachi will tell Naruto not to rapestomp Sasuke the next time he sees him.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 1, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> I expect more of the kage battle this chapter.  Mainly because I think it will conclude before Naruto/Nagato fight.


i bet kishi will skip the rest of the kage fight.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> i bet kishi will skip the rest of the kage fight.


Hopefully.

Boring fight anyway.


----------



## Ukoku (Aug 1, 2011)

> *"with Narutos sentiments, Itaches wavering mind will?.!"*



It sounds like Itachi makes some sort of decision, most likely about Sasuke and the Uchiha situation.

He didn't seem too eager to really talk about the Uchiha matter last chapter. I wonder if he'll decide that it will be best to just tell Naruto about what was really going on.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 1, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> i bet kishi will skip the rest of the kage fight.



I fear that this will most likely happen. There might be a few panels of the Kage fight after Naruto & Bee vs. Nagato & Itachi is over but the Raikage and Mizukage probably wont get very big fights, if all. Muu will probably get a little more.


----------



## Sollet (Aug 1, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Hopefully.
> 
> Boring fight anyway.



I second this.

Really, boring fight.


----------



## frenchmax (Aug 1, 2011)

I think there is a reason why kishi set up a rinnegan user and a sharingan user against the main character who' s got a Rikudou mode, and it was all set up after "dual-eye" madara and jin' s were introduced.

Believe it or not, itachi and nagato will transfer their doujustus toward naruto taking him probably to the next step in being rikudou-like (we know the combined power of senju and uchiha makes rikudou)

this is not necessarly supposed to mean that naruto will have doujustsu powers, it' s more some kind of dna transplant.

I mean, we know that rikudou hat the rin' negan, but we have never seen so far nagato or rikudou use a jutsu that came right off his eyez, did we?

so probably the sharingan is needed to enable rikudou potential, and the rinnegan to complete it. That all, combined with naruto' s lifeforce would make him a true rikudou, not a hybrid like madara or the jins...


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 1, 2011)

Lol, itll be funny it Itachi decides to willfully try and kill Naruto to keep quiet about the uchiha night.


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Hopefully.
> 
> Boring fight anyway.



another 20 pages of gaara mopping and tsukage doing another kamehameha will most likely lead me to hang myself........ again.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 1, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Well he's gotta go so the big boys can start play for real



Or so Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu wouldn't one-shot Bee, like Naruto said.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> another 20 pages of gaara mopping and tsukage doing another kamehameha will most likely lead me to hang myself........ again.




Gaara needs to be put down, permanently.


----------



## Face (Aug 1, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Or so Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu wouldn't one-shot Bee, like Naruto said.



They would one shot anyone who gets hit by those techniques. The question is whether he is capable of escaping them. Which is what he is supposed to do.


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Gaara needs to be put down, permanently.



gaara was cool. now he is just sucking naruto's dick


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> gaara was cool. now he is just sucking naruto's dick


He was cool when he was evil, Naruto should've killed him so he could keep some honor.

Now he's the next Sakura with all the crying.


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Or so Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu wouldn't one-shot Bee, like Naruto said.



i wouldn't say that bee can't counter ameterasu seeing that many hace found a way as long as it doesn't hit you in base and on your body (a place you can't cut off like raikage's hand, hachibi's tentacles or remove like the samurai's clothes).

tsukyumi. i don't know if sasuke used it one bee or not seeing that tsukyumi is not just black and white/red as the one itachi used on sasuke in their second fight wasn't.

but bare in mind that i say this if kishi does not troll what he has done before. for example, kabuto not disabling itachi and nagato's personalities. kakuza's hearts not regenerating even if he is an edo tense... ect

so bee might as well


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hopefully the fight continues, don't want to be interrupted by speech101.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 1, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Not entirely sure how the crow potentially being a messenger is trolling either. A lot of us believed it would serve that purpose.



But it would have been a message for Sasuke. There's zero point for Itachi to get a message from himself. The crow will do something else.


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2011)

Marsala said:


> But it would have been a message for Sasuke. There's zero point for Itachi to get a message from himself. The crow will do something else.



crow genjutsu itachi "itachi, if you see this, it means that our prediction was right, you are dead and you are resurrected and fighting naruto"
itachi "why are you here"
crow genjutsu itachi "i am here to remind you that you will get trolled"
itachi "dang it :/"


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Aug 1, 2011)

I really think we are about to get a flashback thanks to the crow, and we may finally see Madara's face, Kabuto mentioning the mask in this chapter made me think this, and now that I've realised it's 550 something big usually happens every 50 chapters, so the unveiling of Madara could be pretty sweet.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 1, 2011)

Depending on what Yatagasaru will do for Naruto, I predict that the forums will explode. I also predict that Nagato will tell Naruto that he is last living Uzumaki clan member.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 1, 2011)

I think the crow will spoiler some information on Tobi.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 1, 2011)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Depending on what Yatagasaru will do for Naruto, I predict that the forums will explode. I also predict that Nagato will tell Naruto that he is last living Uzumaki clan member.



If he does that, it'd be nice if he also somehow taught Naruto a few Uzumaki fuinjutsu.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 1, 2011)

Sharingan-Uchiha said:


> I really think we are about to get a flashback thanks to the crow, and we may finally see Madara's face, Kabuto mentioning the mask in this chapter made me think this, and now that I've realised it's 550 something big usually happens every 50 chapters, so the unveiling of Madara could be pretty sweet.



Nah. We could see Kabuto summon the 6th coffin and have it be revealed as the real Uchiha Madara, though.



Jinchuriki-san said:


> Depending on what Yatagasaru will do for Naruto, I predict that the forums will explode. I also predict that Nagato will tell Naruto that he is last living Uzumaki clan member.



Nagato doesn't even know that he was an Uzumaki, does he? And what about Karin?


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Aug 1, 2011)

Sharingan-Uchiha said:


> I really think we are about to get a flashback thanks to the crow, and we may finally see Madara's face, Kabuto mentioning the mask in this chapter made me think this, and now that I've realised it's 550 something big usually happens every 50 chapters, so the unveiling of Madara could be pretty sweet.


we've seen madara's face before


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 1, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Nagato doesn't even know that he was an Uzumaki, does he? And what about Karin?



I get the feeling he did at least know this truth. Madara probable told him at some point to explain his amazing chakra capacity.


Anyhow, I also wouldnt mind if the Yatagasaru is introduced as a new character that lives within Naruto's mind.


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2011)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Depending on what Yatagasaru will do for Naruto, I predict that the forums will explode. I also predict that Nagato will tell Naruto that he is last living Uzumaki clan member.



What would be the point to telling him something like that?


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> What would be the point to telling him something like that?



Simple. Just to further confirm how much Naruto and Sasuke are alike 
Adds more TnJ

Naruto -  Talkton: We're the only ones left no jutsu


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 1, 2011)

itachi's crow of mangekyou will turn out to have been powered up by naruto's kyuubi chakra mode into a level where it is uncontrollable. The monster made from mangekyou, kyuubi and natural energy will begin to go on a rampage and start attacking everybody. kabuto realizes that it can ruin his plans since it might be able to seal itachi and nagato so instead kabuto makes them mindless zombies who fight alongside naruto and bee to destroy this kyuubi powered mangekyou natural energy monster who happens to be unbelievably powerful. the battle ends with naruto and bee exhausted and that is when madara approaches.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 1, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Nah. We could see Kabuto summon the 6th coffin and have it be revealed as the real Uchiha Madara, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Nagato doesn't even know that he was an Uzumaki, does he? And what about Karin?



we dont know if he know or not we may find out soon


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 1, 2011)

Addy said:


> crow genjutsu itachi "itachi, if you see this, it means that our prediction was right, you are dead and you are resurrected and fighting naruto"
> itachi "why are you here"
> crow genjutsu itachi "i am here to remind you that you will get trolled"
> itachi "dang it :/"



I would love to get a chapter of Itachi talking to himself, like Naruto was talking to Minato. Words cannot describe it. I'd take that over EMS.


----------



## Klue (Aug 1, 2011)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Simple. Just to further confirm how much Naruto and Sasuke are alike
> Adds more TnJ
> 
> Naruto -  Talkton: We're the only ones left no jutsu



"Lamest thing I have ever heard. " - Addy


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2011)

I want some action and discussion .


----------



## Addy (Aug 1, 2011)

Klue said:


> "Lamest thing I have ever heard. " - Addy



actually i am expecting that to happen ever since ET appeared


----------



## Neopolitan (Aug 1, 2011)

My guess is that the crow is a part of Itachi's genjutsu (_Tsukuyomi_ probably) and not the same crow that Itachi "gave" Naruto _x_ number of chapters ago because _a._ Itachi didn't use the Mangekyou Sharingan to give Naruto the power, so why use it to take it out? _b._ Kabuto, who doesn't know about Itachi's gift to Naruto, is the one making Itachi use this jutsu; and _c._ I seriously doubt Itachi is going to troll himself. Lol.

We'll see.


----------



## m1cojakle (Aug 1, 2011)

Itachi speed blitzes Naruto and Bee


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 1, 2011)

Completely total wild speculation here, Naruto is about to awaken the Rinnegan. Who is he fighting? Itachi & Nagato. Itachi was the one who put the crow in him to begin with and Nagato was the previous Uzumaki/Destined Child who wielded the Rinnegan. 

The current chapter heavily implies that Itachi believed Naruto would be too weak to face MS/EMS Sasuke on his own, so Itachi had to figure a way to give Naruto a power up that would help him against Sasuke. Itachi gave Naruto, the power of the Uchiha, his own chakra. Perhaps this is how Madara gave Nagato the Rinnegan.

If being an Uzumaki does indeed equate to being a Senju, then adding Uchiha chakra/life-force may be the key to awakening the power of the Sage of Six Paths. Naruto already looks like him in Kyuubi Chakra Mode, perhaps it's time that he also gets his eyes.

Edit: If not the Rinnegan, then it'll be the Rasengan, the spiral doujutsu of the Uchiha ancestor.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 1, 2011)

You know, I hadn't actually thought about Yatagarasu.  Maybe?  But even still, the name of techniques don't seem to help that much in determining properties.  Izanagi bends reality?  Kamui distorts space?  Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu make sense, and Kagutsuchi is vaguely related.


----------



## vered (Aug 1, 2011)

Hexa said:


> You know, I hadn't actually thought about Yatagarasu.  Maybe?  But even still, the name of techniques don't seem to help that much in determining properties.  Izanagi bends reality?  Kamui distorts space?  Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu make sense, and Kagutsuchi is vaguely related.



izanagi actually makes sense as it represents the power of creation in a way .
just like Izanami would have to deal with the power of destruction.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 1, 2011)

Maybe, but only in hindsight.  Like, a lot of people thought there would be an "Izanagi" sharingan jutsu, but no one thought it would be to warp reality involving circumstances inconvenient to oneself.  It's just not something you can guess from the name.  You could guess Amaterasu as being "super fire" though.


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2011)

Naruto gains a Sharingan.


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 2, 2011)

My only real prediction is that we'll finally see Sasuke's EMS at the end of the chapter.


----------



## vered (Aug 2, 2011)

too bad we wont get early spoilers.


----------



## p33man (Aug 2, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi suddenly do a weird synchronized dance and finish with an awkward stance where they point both of their fingers together in a weird pose, and then merge into one magical being called Chuck Norris

Prompty, Naruto's crowjob gives him the Rinnegan. Epic battles ensues


/fadeout to end story


----------



## Penance (Aug 2, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Completely total wild speculation here, Naruto is about to awaken the Rinnegan. Who is he fighting? Itachi & Nagato. Itachi was the one who put the crow in him to begin with and Nagato was the previous Uzumaki/Destined Child who wielded the Rinnegan.
> 
> The current chapter heavily implies that Itachi believed Naruto would be too weak to face MS/EMS Sasuke on his own, so Itachi had to figure a way to give Naruto a power up that would help him against Sasuke. Itachi gave Naruto, the power of the Uchiha, his own chakra. Perhaps this is how Madara gave Nagato the Rinnegan.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I considered this, too...



Eternal Fail said:


> Naruto gains a Sharingan.



Rinnegan, maybe...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 2, 2011)

And here is what i predict.........

The crow is a summon called Yatagarasu, the legendary crow that was leading the first japanese emperor Jimu on his journey. In a similar manner the Yatagarasu crow may lead Naruto and even teach him something about the Sharingan since the sharingan seems to be connected to the Tengu/Birds.
The crows in mythology symbolize both the sun goddes Amaterasu and the moon god Tsukiyomi,even Susanoo looks partialy like a Tengu so it would make sense that the birds are the real sorce of power of the sharingan.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 2, 2011)

god I hope not.  Way too many hack eyes on this manga.   Garuto needs no stinking doujutsu


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 2, 2011)

The crow is flying out of Naruto meaning it wont give him anything. The strangest part is the shuriken shaped MS in the crows eyes, maybe the crow will cast a special MS jutsu that can only be used by someone who has both MS and Uzumaki/Senju genes  
I have a second theory regarding the crow, we know that Itachi placed the crow inside Naruto when he was under genjutsu right ? So the crow must have bein an illusion at first or pure Yin. Now he has not only become physical but has a MS,this means that the crow has gained Yang/physical part somehow. The only logicall explanation is that Itachi wanted to give Naruto a special familiar, the crow will be like Naruto's special summon .
Naruto training with the crow is comming next 
I can already see Yatagarasu and Fukasaku interacting


----------



## sasutachi (Aug 2, 2011)

crow gives to naruto amaterasu wings,it could be nice


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 2, 2011)

Also Naruto has already a Yoton affinity from being Uzumaki, if what i suspect turns out to be true and he learns from the crow Inton then he will be like an Onmiyoji, having both Inton and Yoton powers which will give him the ability to create anything he wishes like Rikudou sennin but he wont need a dojutsu .


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Something EPIC will happen. Hopefully we get to see Sasuke's EMS at the end.


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2011)

> Rinnegan, maybe...



I could live with that, would rather prefer a Sharingan for the lulz.



> crow gives to naruto amaterasu wings,it could be nice



Amaterasu wings?



> Something EPIC will happen. Hopefully we get to see Sasuke's EMS at the end.



A bit too early for Sasuke I think.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 2, 2011)

Where the fuck is Madara right now? I thought he was going after Naruto and Bee. Did he get lost?

I would think he'd be showing up soon.


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2011)

> Where the fuck is Madara right now?



Watching from the sidelines.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 2, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Also Naruto has already a Yoton affinity from being Uzumaki, if what i suspect turns out to be true and he learns from the crow Inton then he will be like an Onmiyoji, having both Inton and Yoton powers which will give him the ability to create anything he wishes like Rikudou sennin but he wont need a dojutsu .



This, I would support this. This theory also stays in line with the whole EYES VS BODY crap kishi put into this manga.


----------



## Esmeray (Aug 2, 2011)

Crow information please.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 2, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I could live with that, would rather prefer a Sharingan for the lulz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any eyes would be retarded.  Naruto is good as he is right now.


----------



## Face (Aug 2, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Also Naruto has already a Yoton affinity from being Uzumaki, if what i suspect turns out to be true and he learns from the crow Inton then he will be like an Onmiyoji, having both Inton and Yoton powers which will give him the ability to create anything he wishes like Rikudou sennin but he wont need a dojutsu .



I like this. Would be a hell of a lot better than Naruto posessing a sharingan.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 2, 2011)

Naruto will get Rasengan , I'm saying this since we saw Elder Son's eyes , believe it


----------



## Face (Aug 2, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Naruto will get Rasengan , I'm saying this since we saw Elder Son's eyes , believe it



Isn't Sasuke supposed to get that since he is related to the Elder son?


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 2, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Naruto will get Rasengan , I'm saying this since we saw Elder Son's eyes , believe it


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 2, 2011)

Face said:


> Isn't Sasuke supposed to get that since he is related to the Elder son?



Sasuke will get Sharrinegan if he gets something knew , if not he will stay with EMS 




This


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 2, 2011)

Alternative version:


----------



## Judecious (Aug 2, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Naruto will get Rasengan , I'm saying this since we saw Elder Son's eyes , believe it



Sasuke will get those eyes


----------



## Klue (Aug 2, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> This, I would support this. This theory also stays in line with the whole EYES VS BODY crap kishi put into this manga.



Naruto is suppose to gain the spiritual energy of the Uchiha Clan without a doujutsu of some kind, whatsoever?


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 2, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Also Naruto has already a Yoton affinity from being Uzumaki, if what i suspect turns out to be true and he learns from the crow Inton then he will be like an Onmiyoji, having both Inton and Yoton powers which will give him the ability to create anything he wishes like Rikudou sennin but he wont need a dojutsu .



I see this as a possibility, however Naruto will still need some form of genjutsu defense. I know there's the Kyuubi, but there is no guarantee that the Kyuubi won't be extracted at some point.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 2, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Sasuke will get those eyes



As I said Sasuke will get the Sharinnegan if he * even gets something * , EMS will be already powerfull and I believe he will take it to a level Madara couldn't.

Rinnegan is a Uzumaki or a Rikodou doujutsu , we still don't know how Nagato acquired it , it could be only because his uzumaki blood or because Madara gave him uchiha's power and he become a Rikodou .

So Naruto is a uzumaki and he'll get Uchiha's power , even if he doesn't get he's already a uzumaki so he can get Rinnegan in both ways . but because we have seen already the rinnegan 2 times ( Nagato and now Madara ) I believe Naruto's Rinnegan will change due to Kyuubi's influence .

It wil evolve into the Strongest Human Doujutsu known , Rasengan the Elder on Doujutsu , with his RM Mode he already would be a rikodou in eyes and chakra .

Then Sasuke will get Sharinnegan after having the Juubi , and he'll be a Rikodou too with the Strongest Bijuu Doujutsu know in history , Sharinnegan


----------



## MS81 (Aug 2, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> As I said Sasuke will get the Sharinnegan if he * even gets something * , EMS will be already powerfull and I believe he will take it to a level Madara couldn't.
> 
> Rinnegan is a Uzumaki or a Rikodou doujutsu , we still don't know how Nagato acquired it , it could be only because his uzumaki blood or because Madara gave him uchiha's power and he become a Rikodou .
> 
> ...



This is teh best theory eva!!!


----------



## Joker J (Aug 2, 2011)

Hopefully Kishi would show Bee defense for Amaterasu by showing Samehada absorbing that too Naruto already got his defensive which is his speed. But im pretty sure that crow gonna stop Itachi Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi that crow may even put Itachi in Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Klue (Aug 2, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> As I said Sasuke will get the Sharinnegan if he * even gets something * , EMS will be already powerfull and I believe he will take it to a level Madara couldn't.



Yeah, probably.

He'll push his doujutsu powers even beyond Madara.



SageRafa said:


> Rinnegan is a Uzumaki or a Rikodou doujutsu , we still don't know how Nagato acquired it , it could be only because his uzumaki blood or because Madara gave him uchiha's power and he become a Rikodou .



Madara said he gave him the Rinnegan (to Konan) and he also said that those special eyes (Rinnegan) that Kabuto spoke of, belonged to him to begin with.



SageRafa said:


> So Naruto is a uzumaki and he'll get Uchiha's power , even if he doesn't get he's already a uzumaki so he can get Rinnegan in both ways . but because we have seen already the rinnegan 2 times ( Nagato and now Madara ) I believe Naruto's Rinnegan will change due to Kyuubi's influence .




Rinnegan is the the Six Paths; the wielder of the Rinnegan possess that power. The Six Paths is a moniker only fitted to those possessing both Uchiha and Senju powers.

The Rinnegan is a physical and spiritual energies of the Sage thing. The Uzumaki Clan are only known to have a connection with the Senju Clan - in other words, Rikudou's Younger Son, his physical energy and body.



SageRafa said:


> It wil evolve into the Strongest Human Doujutsu known , Rasengan the Elder on Doujutsu , with his RM Mode he already would be a rikodou in eyes and chakra .
> 
> Then Sasuke will get Sharinnegan after having the Juubi , and he'll be a Rikodou too with the Strongest Bijuu Doujutsu know in history , Sharinnegan




The Elder Son's Doujutsu was the Rinnegan minus the Sage's Physical Energy and Body powers. Without it, the Doujutsu changed, and as the blood thinned, the Sharingan took over.

It's the most likely explanation.

And with all due respect, a Rasengan doujutsu is literally the dumbest thing I have ever heard in all my time here. For that reason, I want it to come true.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 2, 2011)

Klue said:


> Madara said he gave him the Rinnegan (to Konan) and he also said that those special eyes (Rinnegan) that Kabuto spoke of, belonged to him to begin with.



But it can mean two things : 

- One , he gave Nagato his EMS/Uchiha's power and it mutated into Rinnegan thanks to his Uzumaki's blood  (Senju connection )  

- Two ,  Madara just created/manipulated the events to create the Rinnegan , like kidnapping Nagato , gather a false family and Genjutsu two Konoha shinobis into killing his "fake" parents to awaken the Rinnegan


Another theory I have is that Nagato suffered the effects of Rinnegan ( Black Rods and such ) because he doesn't has Uchiha's Spiritual Energy , to be a Rikodou you need Senju's physical energy and uchiha's spiritual , but Nagato could have been given the Rinnegan without having uchiha's cells ( only having a Sharingan or a EMS is not having uchiha's cells , just like Kakashi example ).

So because of it he controlled the Rinnegan but suffered permantly injuries ; and that would be why Madara now uses Pain and controls Gedou Mazo without Rods , because he is a Rikodou with uchiha's and senju's cells . 





> Rinnegan is the the Six Paths; the wielder of the Rinnegan possess that power. The Six Paths is a moniker only fitted to those possessing both Uchiha and Senju powers.
> 
> The Rinnegan is a physical and spiritual energies of the Sage thing. The Uzumaki Clan are only known to have a connection with the Senju Clan - in other words, Rikudou's Younger Son, his physical energy and body.




Rinnegan is not the 6 Paths , the 6th Paths are part of the Rinnegan's power , because as we know Rikodou didn't have Paths he used the Rinnegan in his body without controlling dead bodies .

The 6th Paths is just a ability the Rinnegan gives you that you can or not use , personally I would prefer to use everything in my body .





> The Elder Son's Doujutsu was the Rinnegan minus the Sage's Physical Energy and Body powers. Without it, the Doujutsu changed, and as the blood thinned, the Sharingan took over.
> 
> It's the most likely explanation.
> 
> And with all due respect, a Rasengan doujutsu is literally the dumbest thing I have ever heard in all my time here. For that reason, I want it to come true.




Another theory of mine of course since we are speculating is that Rasengan ( elder son doujutsu ) is a variation of Rinnegan more powerfull and not a degeneration . 

What I mean is that Rikodou was stronger than both his sons , but I believe that the Elder Son's Doujutsu is stronger than Rikodou's Doujutsu and I believe Younger Son's Shroud is stronger than Rikodou's Shroud . but of course overall Rikodou is better because he has both Doujutsu and Shroud .

I believe that as the Elder Son got the Spiritual Energy only , he trained it and had a stronger energy than his father , which made his Doujutsu evolve to another . And the same thing happened with the Younger Son , he only has Physical Energy so he trained only that aspect and got a stronger shroud than Rikodou .

But nevermind because my theories usually are to good for this manga


----------



## Ninja Genius (Aug 2, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Rinnegan is not the 6 Paths , the 6th Paths are part of the Rinnegan's power , because as we know Rikodou didn't have Paths he used the Rinnegan in his body without controlling dead bodies .
> 
> The 6th Paths is just a ability the Rinnegan gives you that you can or not use , personally I would prefer to use everything in my body .



A lot of people think something like this but I disagree.  I believe the six paths are just a result of that machine and nothing more.  Nagato had insane power but was left crippled and vulnerable so that found a way to dupe him into dead corpses.  

In order for it to work it was shown being activated by that machine.  Just like how Jiraiya permanently took out one of the paths.  They had to get another corpse and put it in the machine.  The paths was just a way for Nagato to fight but Madara is taking advantage of it now.


----------



## Klue (Aug 2, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> But it can mean two things :
> 
> - One , he gave Nagato his EMS/Uchiha's power and it mutated into Rinnegan thanks to his Uzumaki's blood  (Senju connection )
> 
> - Two ,  Madara just created/manipulated the events to create the Rinnegan , like kidnapping Nagato , gather a false family and Genjutsu two Konoha shinobis into killing his "fake" parents to awaken the Rinnegan



How can that be, when Madara was the second person to become the Six Paths? Whatever powers Nagato gained, Madara had them first. That's why it makes sense that he literally gave him the Rinnegan.



SageRafa said:


> Another theory I have is that Nagato suffered the effects of Rinnegan ( Black Rods and such ) because he doesn't has Uchiha's Spiritual Energy , to be a Rikodou you need Senju's physical energy and uchiha's spiritual , but Nagato could have been given the Rinnegan without having uchiha's cells ( only having a Sharingan or a EMS is not having uchiha's cells , just like Kakashi example ).
> 
> So because of it he controlled the Rinnegan but suffered permantly injuries ; and that would be why Madara now uses Pain and controls Gedou Mazo without Rods , because he is a Rikodou with uchiha's and senju's cells .



I'm sorry, but I can't make any sense of what you just said here. Can you explain it in another way, perhaps?



SageRafa said:


> Rinnegan is not the 6 Paths , the 6th Paths are part of the Rinnegan's power , because as we know Rikodou didn't have Paths he used the Rinnegan in his body without controlling dead bodies.
> 
> The 6th Paths is just a ability the Rinnegan gives you that you can or not use , personally I would prefer to use everything in my body .



The Six Paths refers to the Six Pain Techniques, for which each realm represents.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 2, 2011)

Ninja Genius said:


> A lot of people think something like this but I disagree.  I believe the six paths are just a result of that machine and nothing more.  Nagato had insane power but was left crippled and vulnerable so that found a way to dupe him into dead corpses.
> 
> In order for it to work it was shown being activated by that machine.  Just like how Jiraiya permanently took out one of the paths.  They had to get another corpse and put it in the machine.  The paths was just a way for Nagato to fight but Madara is taking advantage of it now.




But Madara doesn't have a Machine nor Black Rods . And it's obvious a Rinnegan ability , you can't do it with nothing more except the Rinnegan .

And you trade my name with JuubiSage 





Klue said:


> How can that be, when Madara was the second person to become the Six Paths? Whatever powers Nagato gained, Madara had them first. That's why it makes sense that he literally gave him the Rinnegan.



That's the only thing that bothers me because that wouldn't be possible . 

The only reason I can see for that happening is that Madara by putting Hashi's cells in himself made his own EMS evolve into Rinnegan , but then how did he give it too Nagato ?

We know that given/stolen doujutsus are always active , and we saw Nagato activate the rinnegan for the first time , so I can't figure what's up with that .





> I'm sorry, but I can't make any sense of what you just said here. Can you explain it in another way, perhaps?



My bad I'll try to be more clear 

For being a Rikodou you need Uchiha's (Spiritual) + Senju's (Physical) cells and powers . 

But Nagato only had Senju's Cells from his Uzumaki blood . So he was missing the Uchiha part . And I believe that's why he had that consequences like having the Black Rods on his back and such .

And that would explain why Madara can control the 6 Paths and Gedou Mazo without having the same effect Nagato had . Because he has Uchiha + Senju's cells unlike Nagato that only has Senju's .

Hope I made myself clear  



About the Sons being more powerfull , I said that they are only more powerfull in a specific ability , because overall Rikodou would solo them


----------



## GreenSage (Aug 2, 2011)

I just want to see some Mizukage action, with or without eyebrows


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 2, 2011)

? when in america?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 2, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> I see this as a possibility, however Naruto will still need some form of genjutsu defense. I know there's the Kyuubi, but there is no guarantee that the Kyuubi won't be extracted at some point.



Genjutsu is overrated,i dont think that someone like Hashirama needed a cheap dojutsu to beat the strongest version of the Sharingan,the EMS.
Kishi has made a balance between the power of the Senju and Uchiha, genjutsu is powered by Inton while the Senju posses strong Yoton so they should both cancel each other out naturaly. 
Back on topic, i still hold to my prediction that the crow will be an actual summon familiar that will teach Naruto stuff about the Sharingan techniques .
And maybe Naruto will even get a crow summon contract along with his toad contract.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 2, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> I see this as a possibility, however Naruto will still need some form of genjutsu defense. I know there's the Kyuubi, but there is no guarantee that the Kyuubi won't be extracted at some point.



i dont think the kyuubi will ever be extracted from naruto because what minato did would have been for nothing. and i think kishi made a loop hole with kin and gin. they will probably be able to generate the kyuubi from them.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 2, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i dont think the kyuubi will ever be extracted from naruto because what minato did would have been for nothing. and i think kishi made a loop hole with kin and gin. they will probably be able to generate the kyuubi from them.



Madara will still need the Kyuubi and Hachibi though otherwise he canot bring back the Juubi at full power. This is what the whole war is for, if Naruto and Bee dont get captured at some point this whole war would have bein pointless. As for Minato's intentions, we only know that he wanted Naruto to gain control over Kyuubis chakra to complete "That jutsu" ,nothing more nothing less. Its not like Naruto will loose his ability to access Kyuubi chakra completly after the Kyuubi is extracted, Kin and Gin are best proof for that.
Also im betting that KSM would be an impossibility till the end when Kyuubi is taken out and Naruto will combine the two modes to compensate for the loss of the Bijuu.


----------



## Addy (Aug 2, 2011)

the crow is so nagato and itachi fuse to create nigato and break out of kabuto's control 

or sacrifice bee and naruto to revive them


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Aug 2, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> But Madara doesn't have a Machine nor Black Rods . And it's obvious a Rinnegan ability , you can't do it with nothing more except the Rinnegan .
> 
> 
> My bad I'll try to be more clear
> ...



There's more options. One is that kabuto is still controlling the jins. The other is that madara is controlling them with his sharingan. I think its more than likely madara was using his sharingan to control gedo too, he controlled the kyuubi with it. 

As for uzumaki, I have been a long time believer that uzumaki=senju +uchiha. The uchiha were also said to have been related to the senju (back to rikudo of course), but they don't have any of the same qualities. If you look as well, the uzumaki trademark clan symbol is the same as the elder brothers eyes...


----------



## Yuna (Aug 2, 2011)

Philip.J.Fry said:


> As for uzumaki, I have been a long time believer that uzumaki=senju +uchiha. The uchiha were also said to have been related to the senju (back to rikudo of course), but they don't have any of the same qualities. If you look as well, the uzumaki trademark clan symbol is the same as the elder brothers eyes...


I believe that was just a bad clean. The elder brother had the Rinnegan, not spirals.


----------



## lathia (Aug 2, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> I believe that was just a bad clean. The elder brother had the Rinnegan, not spirals.



It was spirals, sort of a diluted Rinnegan.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 2, 2011)

If the crow juts was something amazing, we'd have spoilers about now


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 2, 2011)

We find out Minato was making plans to make 4-year old Itachi the next Hokage.

Come at me bros.


----------



## Klue (Aug 2, 2011)

Am I the only person that sees the connection between Rikudou and Naruto and Sasuke? Isn't Rikudou a representation of both of their powers, and possibly more?

Although unlikely, I hope the coming chapters explain the origins of the Rinnegan and it's relationship to the Six Paths moniker.

I want to see if I'm right or not.


----------



## edangs (Aug 2, 2011)

crow jutsu is half of itachis power while the other half, ms, was given to sasuke.

itachi was feared enough by madara who considered himself the 2nd rikodou.

so what is the other half of itachis power given to naruto...........it is the same power itachi used to kill the uchiha clan.


----------



## Klue (Aug 2, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Uzumaki is to Senju as Uchiha is to Hyuga.
> 
> The Uzumaki seemingly embody the "physical energy" aspect more so than their Senju counterparts. The Uchiha embody the "spiritual aspect" more so than their Hyuga counterparts. Of course, this only works if the Hyuga are indeed older and related to the Uchiha. Coincidentally, if the Uchiha did branch from Hyuga, then both offshoots' (Uzumaki and Uchiha) clan names start with "U."



Uzumaki seemingly embody the physical energy of the Sage more so than the Senju Clan?

Do explain sailor.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 2, 2011)

Klue said:


> Uzumaki seemingly embody the physical energy of the Sage more so than the Senju Clan?
> 
> Do explain sailor.



Well, they did use Uzumakis for the Kyuubi jinchuriki candidates instead of Senjus. Uzumakis were known for their strong life forces. What do we know of the Senju besides facts about Hashirama, the Senju's shining star?


----------



## Klue (Aug 2, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Well, they did use Uzumakis for the Kyuubi jinchuriki candidates instead of Senjus. Uzumakis were known for their strong life forces. What do we know of the Senju besides facts about Hashirama, the Senju's shining star?



They inherited the physical energy and body of the Sage, as they are the descendants of the Younger Son.

Secondly, Madara says one needs to possess the power of the Senju Clan, along with the Uchiha Clan to be considered a Rikudou.

My instincts, tell me they received an equal share or a bit more than the Uzumaki Clan.


----------



## LoT (Aug 2, 2011)

My Money is on: Rikudou was a Uzumaki Clan Member. Uchiha and Senju are offspring's of the Uzumaki.


----------



## The Wired (Aug 2, 2011)

People have a lot of expectations concerning the next few chapters..  Explanations on the Rinnigan (Klue ) People want Itachi to live up to his hype.. People want Naruto and Bee to walk right over Itachi and Bee.. People want Naruto to gain Sharinganz from the crow..  People want the crow to bring itachi back to life..  

Kishimoto is the one who is fucked..


----------



## Klue (Aug 2, 2011)

TheWired said:


> People have a lot of expectations concerning the next few chapters..  Explanations on the Rinnigan (Klue ) People want Itachi to live up to his hype.. People want Naruto and Bee to walk right over Itachi and Bee.. People want Naruto to gain Sharinganz from the crow..  People want the crow to bring itachi back to life..
> 
> Kishimoto is the one who is fucked..



The final want is easily the most lulz one.


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2011)

Klue said:


> The final want is easily the most lulz one.



I disagree, Naruto with the Sharingan would be the most amusing for some people.  The people that just want to sit back and watch the shitstorm.  

Itachi coming back wouldn't cause quite that much lulz.


----------



## The Wired (Aug 2, 2011)

Klue said:


> The final want is easily the most lulz one.



You laugh but I have seen many instances of this. I have seen people theorize that Itachi put the crow in Naruto so later he could be brought back to life and given the EMS.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 2, 2011)

Naruto with Sharingan doesn't compute.


----------



## The Wired (Aug 2, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I disagree, Naruto with the Sharingan would be the most amusing for some people.  The people that just want to sit back and watch the shitstorm.
> 
> Itachi coming back wouldn't cause quite that much lulz.



Naruto gaining the sharingan might possibly end the planet earth.


----------



## Klue (Aug 2, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I disagree, Naruto with the Sharingan would be the most amusing for some people.  The people that just want to sit back and watch the shitstorm.
> 
> Itachi coming back wouldn't cause quite that much lulz.



It's the hardest one to explain. But I guess you're right though - I would lawl hard as hell if he were to walk out of this with a Sharingan.

I wonder how pissed off people would be? Can we really call it an asspull?


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Aug 2, 2011)

These clans are not that old, probably just derive from Rikudou's sons and their families as it was said. Rikudou may just have been some random guy with high energy and knowledge.


----------



## riyuhou (Aug 2, 2011)

Worst than Naruto with a Sharingan, I'm expecting Naruto with a rinnegan!

And we will learn that the Jutsu Itachi is using on Naruto is the same Madara once used on Nagato to give him rinnegan (before erasing his memory).

Boooom NF explode! and me :


----------



## Frawstbite (Aug 2, 2011)

- I think that the crow will negate tsukuyomi. 

- I think that one of the edos will be blasted away at least once. Not killed, but, you know. Most likely, it will be Itachi so he can acknowledge Naruto's strength.

- Bee will do more badass things. 

- The will have more words, and next we'll jump over to the desert.


----------



## The Wired (Aug 2, 2011)

Frawstbite said:


> - I think that the crow will negate tsukuyomi.
> 
> - I think that one of the edos will be blasted away at least once. Not killed, but, you know. Most likely, it will be Itachi so he can acknowledge Naruto's strength.
> 
> ...



this could be pretty close..


----------



## son_michael (Aug 2, 2011)

Frawstbite said:


> - I think that the crow will negate tsukuyomi.
> 
> - I think that one of the edos will be blasted away at least once. Not killed, but, you know. Most likely, it will be Itachi so he can acknowledge Naruto's strength.
> 
> ...



Itachi acknowledging Naruto's strength and then dying would be the final death kneil for Uchiha and Itachi fans alike


----------



## Prototype (Aug 2, 2011)

Naruto gains the Mangekyō Rinnegan.



But I do feel the crow may bestow some form of power upon him.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 2, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I disagree, Naruto with the Sharingan would be the most amusing for some people.  The people that just want to sit back and watch the shitstorm.
> 
> Itachi coming back wouldn't cause quite that much lulz.



well I would be ok with it... if it was only activated for the defence against other sharingan/ms/ems genjutsu attack.... like anti-genjutsu thing... 

it would be bad if it was able to attack and see chakra like normal sharingan ^^ 

but I would like if that crow/eyes kinda merged with narutos eyes... since it would be stupid if the crow come out from his mouth each time a ms was around xD


so mostly its a anti-MS technique...since it activated right after ichari activated his MS...


----------



## Face (Aug 2, 2011)

riyuhou said:


> Worst than Naruto with a Sharingan, I'm expecting Naruto with a rinnegan!
> 
> And we will learn that the Jutsu Itachi is using on Naruto is the same Madara once used on Nagato to give him rinnegan (before erasing his memory).
> 
> Boooom NF explode! and me :



Why would that be worse than Naruto gaining a sharingan? Atleast it would mean that Naruto has different eye power. He's going to become the next Rikudou. It would make more sense for him to have a Rinnegan than a Sharingan.

Not that I'm saying it will happen because I doubt Naruto will gain any eye powers. But that it will be more acceptable.


----------



## Summers (Aug 2, 2011)

Klue said:


> It's the hardest one to explain. But I guess you're right though - I would lawl hard as hell if he were to walk out of this with a Sharingan.
> 
> I wonder how pissed off people would be? Can we really call it an asspull?



No it would be an asspull as we saw a crow with a sharingan shoved in his body a while ago. The reason it would be called an asspull because it would smell like its just been pulled from someones ass.


----------



## Face (Aug 2, 2011)

summers said:


> No it would be an asspull as we saw a crow with a sharingan shoved in his body a while ago. The reason it would be called an asspull because it would smell like its just been pulled from someones ass.



And then placed into Naruto's mouth?????


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 2, 2011)

I believe that the crow is going to immediately force Itachi's MS back to base sharingan. I don't believe it was meant to negate Tsukuyomi because Sasuke doesn't have Tsukuyomi, at least not yet (We'll see once he displays his EMS powers).


----------



## joshhookway (Aug 2, 2011)

Naruto one panels itachi with crow


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 2, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> I believe that the crow is going to immediately force Itachi's MS back to base sharingan. I don't believe it was meant to negate Tsukuyomi because Sasuke doesn't have Tsukuyomi, at least not yet (We'll see once he displays his EMS powers).



I think that's waaaay too overpowered, especially if the crow can be used multiple times. Sasuke wouldn't stand a chance against Naruto.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 2, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I think that's waaaay too overpowered, especially if the crow can be used multiple times. Sasuke wouldn't stand a chance against Naruto.



Which makes this a convenient way to dispose of the crow if it can only be used once.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 2, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Which makes this a convenient way to dispose of the crow if it can only be used once.



I guess, but what would be the point of it anyway? It was supposed to be this great mystery power that Itachi left for Naruto and now it would be just wasted against Itachi himself, who isn't nearly as big threat to Naruto as Sasuke will be later.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 2, 2011)

I think Sasuke will show up near the end of the Itachi and Naruto fight. 

As for tomorrow we'll get an explanation of how the crow will help Naruto during his fight with Sasuke, and maybe a cliffhanger with Itachi revealing something important.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 2, 2011)

A plot bomb will be dropped tomorrow. I don't know if it'll be good or bad, but a plot bomb will be dropped. Minds will be blown.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 2, 2011)

Sharingan/rinnengan with SM pupils.

So...so...wrong.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 2, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> A plot bomb will be dropped tomorrow. I don't if it'll be good or bad, but a plot bomb will be dropped. Minds will be blown.



With this I can agree


----------



## Volture (Aug 2, 2011)

Sasuke sees Naruto finish Edo Itachi. Hell breaks loose .


----------



## Klue (Aug 2, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> A plot bomb will be dropped tomorrow. I don't know if it'll be good or bad, but a plot bomb will be dropped. Minds will be blown.



Hopefully it has something to do with Nagato, instead of Itachi and his crow.


----------



## Puppetry (Aug 2, 2011)

As usual, I'll expect Sasuke to show up on the last page only to be disappointed. 

Realistically, I'm hoping for a decent Crow explanation and Nagato to show some powerful elemental _ninjutsu._ Perhaps Naruto will showcase his ability to counter the _Mangekyō Sharingan._


----------



## The Wired (Aug 2, 2011)

Klue said:


> Hopefully it has something to do with Nagato, instead of Itachi and his crow.



not a chance..


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 2, 2011)

I really hope the crow doesn't one shot itachi.  I want to see how Bee/Naruto counter his abilities.


----------



## The Wired (Aug 2, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> I really hope the crow doesn't one shot itachi.  I want to see how Bee/Naruto counter his abilities.



Surely it won't.. I would be fucking pissed if that happened..  The crow should have never been used by kishi.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 2, 2011)

Itachi will probably be the star again.

But I don't know if I should be happy about that or not, as it can be said that Itachi's only getting so much attention as a means to 'get him out of the way asap'.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 2, 2011)

Wouldn't it be great to have spoilers pics right now ? 

In One panel Naruto with the Rinnegan and the other Sasuke with the EMS


----------



## Addy (Aug 2, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> I really hope the crow doesn't one shot itachi.  I want to see how Bee/Naruto counter his abilities.



well, it may be to counter itachi's MS, ameterasu, susano'o, and tsukyumi but that would still rep itachi of most of his power.

but i would like to at least see itachi provide some info about what happened. kishi already fucked up minato and kushina's story. better not do it again


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 2, 2011)

Naruto shows that he can fly


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 2, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Naruto shows that he can fly



Amateratsu Crow Wings ? 

There we have , The Crow Mistery is Solved


----------



## kanpyo7 (Aug 2, 2011)

I hope we get a flashback from Itachi himself that fills in all the missing details from the Uchiha Massacre, although I suppose it's possible Kishi will wait for Shisui to have that flashback. (since we all know he'll get ET'd somehow)


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 2, 2011)

No , that flashback will only occur in the Final Fight . Naruto vs Madara will be the fight from where we will learn the most of these things .

We will learn how Madara survived at Vote , we will know about Madara and Zetsu's connection , we will know "how" Madara gave nagato the Rinnegan , we will know all the truth about Uchiha Massacre , we will know all the truth about Yagura's Reign and finally we will know everything about Madara's bodies and identity 

I can't wait


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 2, 2011)

TheWired said:


> ..  First spanel of the new chapter naruto is spamming Amaterasu..  lol





KILL IT WITH FIRE


----------



## Addy (Aug 2, 2011)

TheWired said:


> ..  First spanel of the new chapter naruto is summoning Amaterasu..  lol



fixed


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 2, 2011)

If this'll be an MS chapter then perhaps it'll show that Naruto is ready to fight the Mangekyou Sharingan?


----------



## Addy (Aug 2, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> If this'll be an MS chapter then perhaps it'll show that Naruto is ready to fight the Mangekyou Sharingan?



after getting itachi's crow powers of course


----------



## The Wired (Aug 2, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> KILL IT WITH FIRE



..  where did you find that at?


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 2, 2011)

TheWired said:


> ..  where did you find that at?



i made it

i stole it from kishi's brain


----------



## The Wired (Aug 2, 2011)

Klue said:


> Who was supposedly hit by Naruto's Amaterasu?



in the spoiler the MS makes Naruto go berserk and he uses Amaterasu on Sakura who came to help naruto..  

:NF cheers...


----------



## Klue (Aug 2, 2011)

TheWired said:


> in the spoiler the MS makes Naruto go berserk and he uses Amaterasu on Sakura who came to help naruto..
> 
> :NF cheers...



Remind me to add this to Addy's thread next week.

Epic fake spoiler Prediction.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 2, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> KILL IT WITH FIRE



Only Naruto's Amaterasu will be the color of his chakra cloak.


----------



## The Wired (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't understand though.. in the spoiler as you can see Naruto's eye is bleeding after he uses Amaterasu!?!? This is no good at all..  He will have to kill Kakashi and take his eye.. 




Klue said:


> Remind me to add this to Addy's thread next week.
> 
> Epic fake spoiler Prediction.



   K



also.. inB4 someone seriously believes this..


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 2, 2011)

I will be so annoyed if kishi bounces somewhere else.


----------



## The Wired (Aug 2, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> I will be so annoyed if kishi bounces somewhere else.



   yea.. watch him go to another fight for this chapter..


----------



## Sollet (Aug 2, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> I will be so annoyed if kishi bounces somewhere else.



Ugh if it bounces back to the boring ass kage fights I will be taking a little break from the manga


----------



## The Wired (Aug 2, 2011)

Sollet said:


> Ugh if it bounces back to the boring ass kage fights I will be taking a little break from the manga



.. you won't be the only one..  but watch what happens if god forbid Kishi bounces somewhere else for this chapter and Sakura gets panel time..  talk about forum explosions.. lmao    He isn't going to to leave this battle though..


----------



## Gabe (Aug 2, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Madara will still need the Kyuubi and Hachibi though otherwise he canot bring back the Juubi at full power. This is what the whole war is for, if Naruto and Bee dont get captured at some point this whole war would have bein pointless. As for Minato's intentions, we only know that he wanted Naruto to gain control over Kyuubis chakra to complete "That jutsu" ,nothing more nothing less. Its not like Naruto will loose his ability to access Kyuubi chakra completly after the Kyuubi is extracted, Kin and Gin are best proof for that.
> Also im betting that KSM would be an impossibility till the end when Kyuubi is taken out and Naruto will combine the two modes to compensate for the loss of the Bijuu.



doubt it since minatos death would have been for nothing. i think tobi will just use kin and gin.also i think that jutsu was just the seal naruto used vs the kyuubu. or the kyuubi chakra itself i doubt it is an actual jutsu. the whole mianto left the kyuubi in naurto for for madara if he lost it minatos death and seal he left behind would be for nothing. i doubt kishi will do this.


----------



## Sαge (Aug 2, 2011)

Itachi/crow gives Naruto the Sword of Totsuka and Yata Mirror.  

Obviously.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 2, 2011)

Sαge said:


> Itachi/crow gives Naruto the Sword of Totsuka and Yata Mirror.
> 
> Obviously.


i doulp it as he have those during the battle whit sasuke,which happeded after the crow thing.


----------



## calimike (Aug 2, 2011)

I predict It's big surprise at end of cliffhanger.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 2, 2011)

Naruto unlocks the Senjugan. :galacticryoma


----------



## Addy (Aug 2, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> i doulp it as he have those during the battle whit sasuke,which happeded after the crow thing.



unless he had a spare weapon, i don't see it happening.

but i predict that he will give him oro seeing that everything + oro = better.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 2, 2011)

Addy said:


> unless he had a spare weapon, i don't see it happening.
> 
> but i predict that he will give him oro seeing that everything + oro = better.


It's possible he did.  There are three imperial regalia of Japan: the Kusanagi sword, the Yata mirror, and the Yasakani magatama. The Totsuka no Tsurugi is considered a "kusanagi sword" from the databook, and the Yata mirror is another one of the three regalia.  There's still the yasakani magatama.


----------



## Addy (Aug 2, 2011)

Hexa said:


> It's possible he did.  There are three imperial regalia of Japan: the Kusanagi sword, the Yata mirror, and the Yasakani magatama. The Totsuka no Tsurugi is considered a "kusanagi sword" from the databook, and the Yata mirror is another one of the three regalia.  There's still the yasakani magatama out there.


is it the nickless? 
but was does it do?  

and naruto already has the markings of it around his neck.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 2, 2011)

Addy said:


> is it the nickless?
> but was does it do?
> 
> and naruto already has the markings of it around his neck.


Well, it can be a necklace.  Typically it's depicted as a single large jade gem in Japanese culture (like in Yuyu Hakushou, etc), but from history it probably was/is a very long loop of many magatama.


----------



## m1cojakle (Aug 2, 2011)

Chapter Title: Narutos Uchiha Blood Awakens!


----------



## Snowman Sharingan (Aug 2, 2011)

naruto achieves mangekyou kyuubi


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 2, 2011)

Naruto better not awaken anything this chapter. 

Aside from his love for Nagato.


----------



## Addy (Aug 2, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Well, it can be a necklace.  Typically it's depicted as a single large jade gem in Japanese culture (like in Yuyu Hakushou, etc), but from history it probably was/is a very long loop of many magatama.



well, kishi does change the appearances of myths.


----------



## NinjainSpandex (Aug 2, 2011)

I think the crow is going to give Naruto some form of genjutsu or defense to Amaterasu.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 2, 2011)

...I can see it now

Orochimaru 

(Inner Naruto)

Naruto is a _good boy_ he'll help me consume Sasuke... And then Madara is next...


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 2, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ...I can see it now
> 
> Orochimaru
> 
> ...



I can only hope.


That would be so amazing to read, the return of Orochimaru instead of this Jyuubi crap.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 2, 2011)

Mangekyou with sage mode.
Golden and sexy


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 2, 2011)

Naruto is probably getting some form of genjutsu/Tsukuyomi defense, or one of the legendary weapons.


----------



## Volture (Aug 2, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> I can only hope.
> 
> 
> That would be so amazing to read, the return of Orochimaru instead of this Jyuubi crap.


...Again..?


----------



## The Wired (Aug 2, 2011)

I can't wait to see sasuke's reaction when naruto uses Amaterasu on him..


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 2, 2011)

I can so see this happening

Naruto to Sasuke

"Any Ability you Spam I can Spam Better"


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 2, 2011)

whatever happens naruto is gonna defeat it.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 2, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto is probably getting some form of genjutsu/Tsukuyomi defense, or one of the legendary weapons.


Yeah, Mangekyou sharingan. That's what I said.



TheWired said:


> I can't wait to see sasuke's reaction when naruto uses Amaterasu on him..


I would like to think that naruto would create his own MS, while retaining Susano'o.


After all, sasuke can completely control enton chakra.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 2, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Yeah, Mangekyou sharingan. That's what I said.


Naruto won't get the MS. Again, its an Eyes vs Body conflict.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 2, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto won't get the MS. Again, its an Eyes vs Body conflict.



There is a conflict?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 2, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> There is a conflict?


Sasuke being a Uchiha, having a version of the Sage's eyes, while Naruto is an Uzumaki, having the Sage's body? You know, something Madara laid down?


----------



## Penance (Aug 2, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto won't get the MS. Again, its an Eyes vs Body conflict.



That, and a war to prove which is closest to the sage of six path's will...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh my. The amount of raging I'll possibly do tomorrow is frightening 

And I hardly rage, if ever.


----------



## Addy (Aug 2, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto won't get the MS. Again, its an Eyes vs Body conflict.


but naruto is the reincarnation of rikudo senin. he will most likely get it if he is gonna be that reincarnation. maybe after he defeats sasuke or somehting.


----------



## ?Uchiha Sasuke? (Aug 2, 2011)

my prediction Kishi trolls us and switches back to the kage fight !
and Naruto getting Rinnegan sometime the next chapters


----------



## Nuzents (Aug 2, 2011)

i'm curious, Kishi better not swtich scenes to another character this chapter or I'm going to be pissed...could careless about the others right now, maybe a few panels but not all


----------



## vered (Aug 2, 2011)

whats with the Naruto getting Rinnegan theory being popular again?


----------



## Addy (Aug 2, 2011)

Nuzents said:


> i'm curious, Kishi better not swtich scenes to another character this chapter or I'm going to be pissed...could careless about the others right now, maybe a few panels but not all



i have the feeling we will see the first 5 pages were the battle ends and the next 10 to something else


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 2, 2011)

Addy said:


> but naruto is the reincarnation of rikudo senin. he will most likely get it if he is gonna be that reincarnation. maybe after he defeats sasuke or somehting.


Is Madara a reincarnation despite being the Second Rikudou? No, he isn't. Naruto can be a Rikudou without getting the eyes.


----------



## Addy (Aug 2, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Is Madara a reincarnation despite being the Second Rikudou? No, he isn't. Naruto can be a Rikudou without getting the eyes.



but it is a possibility. a valid one seeing naruto's development in power ups.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 2, 2011)

Itachi's body seems healthy, Nagato's body isn't but he's got better eyes.
Naruto's body seems phenomenally powerful, Madara's got bodily injures but he's got better eyes.
The younger son had the body and the elder son had the eyes.

Maybe Naruto vs Madara will resemble elder son vs younger? 

Maybe something this chapter will make that more apparent.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 2, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sasuke being a Uchiha, having a version of the Sage's eyes, while Naruto is an Uzumaki, having the Sage's body? You know, something Madara laid down?


Madara didn't "lay it down".
He WANTS naruto to fight sasuke as the representative of senju society,
But madara doesn't always get what he wants. He rarely does.

Also, since it creates power from the union, obviously the eyes and the body are compatible, and even synthesize new power, through the manifestation of the Onmyouton affinity.

There is no conflict. ONLY seperation, and that seperation is something that can be nullified through union.

After all, madara has senju dna, a rin'negan, and a sharingan spare.
That is the way the manga is moving, seperation being erased by unity.
"see tsuki no me keikaku "




vered said:


> whats with the Naruto getting Rinnegan theory being popular again?


Ah, I used to back that SO hard.
I still have a pick in my sig of it.
Now I am more knowledgable.

EMS AWAKENS rin'negan.
But even then people are going to call that a troll.
The sooner they let the uchi-hate go, the more enjoyment they are going to get out of this manga.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Is Madara a reincarnation despite being the Second Rikudou? No, he isn't. Naruto can be a Rikudou without getting the eyes.


Incorrect.
You cannot be a rikudou without rin'negan.
GRANTED, they do not randomly manifest, but you still need a rin'negan to be a rikudou.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 2, 2011)

Sasuke is older than Naruto

no need for Naruto VS Madara for this Younger son vs Elder son.


----------



## vered (Aug 2, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Madara didn't "lay it down".
> He WANTS naruto to fight sasuke as the representative of senju society,
> But madara doesn't always get what he wants. He rarely does.
> 
> ...



so basicly you predict sasuke getting some sort of Rinnegan form:sharinnegan?
and naruto getting MS?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 2, 2011)

Last thing Sasuke needs is a another Doujutsu.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 2, 2011)

vered said:


> so basicly you predict sasuke getting some sort of Rinnegan form:sharinnegan?
> and naruto getting MS?



Yes.
That's about it.

The doujutsu are headed towards a singularity.
Naruto will be binded to sasuke through their sharingan, But it will be sasuke who reaches the height of doujutsu mastery.

MS douryouku are strong enough to give naruto enough freedom, and It might just turn out to be an EMS.

However, it is the transplant that awakens the rin'negan.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 2, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Incorrect.
> You cannot be a rikudou without rin'negan.
> GRANTED, they do not randomly manifest, but you still need a rin'negan to be a rikudou.


No, what is apparently needed to become a Rikudou is a perfect combination of Senju and Uchiha DNA. Its why they can use Izanagi perfectly.


----------



## krispy (Aug 2, 2011)

Sasuke getting the rin'negan?? how would that go??  o.o


----------



## son_michael (Aug 2, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Yes.
> That's about it.
> 
> The doujutsu are headed towards a singularity.
> ...




If Sasuke got the rinnegan then he would be the most powerful and win....that's why its not going to happen. Even if Sasuke is a main character, Naruto is still the hero. The hero gets the powers of Rikkodou....not Sasuke. Besides there have been more than enough foreshadowing on Naruto's side to show he would be the one to become the next Rikkudou instead of Sasuke.


Also, sasuke needs to get some kind of senju power up before he could get the Rinnegan because Madara sure as hell aint giving him his Rinnegan...and we all know how much Sasuke loves to rely on a non uchiha's power...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 2, 2011)

I am gonna be bold and predict that the crow may be a part of Itachi's soul. We already seen Minato and Kushina doing this before so I am gonna bet that so can Itachi but in a different way.

If I get it wrong then even better, I'll enjoy the chapter much more then.


----------



## Legendary Madara (Aug 2, 2011)

Hopefully we get to see Sasuke in the upcoming chapter.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 2, 2011)

Sasuke still has absolutely nothing to do in this war.  I think in character, after hearing about the war, Sasuke's most likely move would be to kill Koharu and Homura.  It probably makes more sense just to leave him on the sidelines for the event, unless there's some twist.


----------



## Leon (Aug 2, 2011)

I predict Itachi casts Amaterasu, but the crow blocks it by using a Amaterasu itself, or just nulls the jutsu all together somehow. A lot of you really have some crazy theories on Itachi's crow. This will happen, mark my words.


----------



## m1cojakle (Aug 2, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Yes.
> That's about it.
> 
> The doujutsu are headed towards a singularity.
> ...



Not a chance.  That would ruin the plot.  You might as well just have Naruto and Bee perform the fusion dance and become Beeruto.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Aug 2, 2011)

Sasuke is not getting rinnengan. Naruto is not getting a doujutsu. That is honestly one of the worst theories I have ever heard. For story telling purposes it would be dumb. It would also disrupt their previous fighting styles they have had for the entire manga. I can''t be the only one that thinks that that is completely moronic...


----------



## Marsala (Aug 2, 2011)

vered said:


> whats with the Naruto getting Rinnegan theory being popular again?



The crow coming out has reminded us that Naruto got some Uchiha power shoved in him, plus the crow also made people think that Naruto might get a doujutsu.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 2, 2011)

I'd prefer Naruto getting the Rinnegan over the Sharingan, sure.

But I'd much rather the crow be a new jutsu entirely.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 2, 2011)

Calling it now. The crow is going to give Naruto Izanami.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 2, 2011)

m1cojakle said:


> Not a chance.  That would ruin the plot.  You might as well just have Naruto and Bee perform the fusion dance and become Beeruto.



 :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 3, 2011)

See, the thing that blows my mind is people think that the paths aren't simply the same thing as the doujutsu.

I have reason to believe that the paths are jutsu cast with one finger, not unlike how itachi cast genjutsu. That is why he could control them without actually activating his eyes, and making seals from his chair.

One digit holds each path




Anyhow, Why skip straight to the rin'negan?
It's not as helpful for naruto. It just isn't.

The base rin'negan is chakra sight, advanced learning and 6 affinities.
With the paths learned, much of it is quite closed range. It WOULD give the ability to soul-suck edo tensei, but the ranged capacity isn't the best.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 3, 2011)

Fusion Dance. Lol.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

m1cojakle said:


> Not a chance.  That would ruin the plot.  You might as well just have Naruto and Bee perform the fusion dance and become Beeruto.


That'd be one conflicted character.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 3, 2011)

The only thing I'd like about Naruto getting the Rinnengan is that I'd get to see a Rasengan of each element.

Oh the beauty.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> The only thing I'd like about Naruto getting the Rinnengan is that I'd get to see a Rasengan of each element.
> 
> Oh the beauty.



How could you yearn for something like this? 

Please tell me you're not serious.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2011)

Crow blacks Itachi's Mangeko Sharingan technique.

End of story.

That is my prediction.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 3, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Calling it now. The crow is going to give Naruto Izanami Ninja AIDS.



^Fixed


----------



## son_michael (Aug 3, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Crow blacks Itachi's Mangeko Sharingan technique.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> That is my prediction.



People have said they would hate the crow blocking genjutsu or doujutsu and being permanent....but I WOULD LAUGH MY ASS OFF if the crow actually popped out of Naruto's mouth everytime Naruto was being targeted


Imagine the look on sasuke's face 

"Amateratsu!" *crow pops out and crows* "what the..."...."Tsukiyomi!" *crow pops out and crows*....."WTF!"

Naruto= hey its not like I'm happy about this either....


----------



## Saru (Aug 3, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I am gonna be bold and predict that the crow may be a part of Itachi's soul. We already seen Minato and Kushina doing this before so I am gonna bet that so can Itachi but in a different way.
> 
> If I get it wrong then even better, I'll enjoy the chapter much more then.



I believe this will happen also.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 3, 2011)

A crow popping out of his mouth constantly is a crippling blow to Naruto's power levels.


How can you do Talk no Jutsu with a mouthful of feathers?


----------



## santanico (Aug 3, 2011)

Sadly, things are always hopping in and out of Naruto's mouth, it's kinda hot


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> How could you yearn for something like this?
> 
> Please tell me you're not serious.


Im serious beyatch


----------



## Friday (Aug 3, 2011)

I hope we learn more about Sasuke's boyfriend.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2011)

I predict epic trolling from Kishi by diverting the manga to a fodder fight


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 3, 2011)

One Piece's spoilers are out. So time to unlock the Naruto spoiler thread and wait.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 3, 2011)

The spoiler is from T, who doesn't do Naruto spoilers.  It'll probably still be about 3 or 4 hours to Ohana.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Crow blacks Itachi's Mangeko Sharingan technique.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> That is my prediction.





Someone agrees with my MS-defender idea.


----------



## Superstars (Aug 3, 2011)

We should go see if Madara made it to headquarters.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, I'll see you folks in the morning:sleepy

Time for my beauty sleep


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 3, 2011)

> Someone agrees with my MS-defender idea.


I always figured it to be the most logical thing that would happen.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Calling it now. The crow is going to give Naruto Izanami.



If that's true that means Itachi was hoarding what is very likely the most powerful jutsu to exist and never bothered to tell anyone. Impressive.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

The crow is just the 90% power his power he let Naruto hold on to for him so he could fight Sasuke without instantly raping him.


----------



## Summers (Aug 3, 2011)

Kishi will show us why he makes the big bucks.


----------



## Scorpion (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's my prediction, which never comes true. Fucking Kishi.

*Cover Page:* Pain Rikudo V2 + Rinnegan Madara
*Pages 1-5:* 
Something happens with the crow. Itachi explains why he put it in Naruto, and what it does. 
*Pages 6-10*
Pain Rikudo V2 and Madara arrive at the Joint Shinobi Army HQ. They begin killing off fodder, while Madara explains something about the new six paths. 
*Pages 11-12*
Raikage and Tsunade are informed of Madara and Pain v2 near their location, and begin formulating a plan (or something).
*Pages 12-16*
Nagato and Itachi continue their fight with Naruto and Bee. Itachi probably pulls out Susano'o or Amaterasu here.


----------



## Guanaco-san (Aug 3, 2011)

I predict some people will get a serious nervous breakdown if we don't get any explanation about the crow and what it does.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 3, 2011)

Guanaco-san said:


> I predict some people will get a serious nervous breakdown if we don't get any explanation about the crow and what it does.



Hyperventilating, perhaps?


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 3, 2011)

I predict more Itachi fangasms.


----------



## auem (Aug 3, 2011)

luffy has alone took down 50000 pirates this week(and people complain that kishi is too liberal with numbers )...naruto better do something  awesome...


----------



## Blackgallon (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm starting to fear this chapter could be flashbacks.

Even though it could be Itachi flashbacks, i still dislike majority of a chapter being about a flashback.


----------



## Guanaco-san (Aug 3, 2011)

sagroth said:


> Hyperventilating, perhaps?



Probably something like this:


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 3, 2011)

Guanaco-san said:


> Probably something like this:



That looks more like the Dude just saw The Ring Video.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 3, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> I'm starting to fear this chapter could be flashbacks.
> 
> Even though it could be Itachi flashbacks, i still dislike majority of a chapter being about a flashback.



SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


How DARE YOU say such a word around here!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firedragonde (Aug 3, 2011)

Hopefully a epic chapter with a epic cliffhanger for the break ...


----------



## nadinkrah (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't mind if Itachi gets a flashback. We've seen them like over 100x through Sasuke but maybe we get to see Shisui fight.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 3, 2011)

Wait there's a break!?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

There will definitely be a flashback to the crow swallowing. If there are more, they will probably be Itachi's.


----------



## chakra-burned (Aug 3, 2011)

Am I the only person who thinks Itachi's crow sounds like some dirty euphemism?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> Am I the only person who thinks Itachi's crow sounds like some dirty euphemism?



...what? Are you saying that you thought of Itachi shoving his hard black crow down Naruto's throat SEXUALLY? What kind of pervert would even consider such a thing?


----------



## Tion (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm predicting the techniques can block/evaporate Amaterasu. Just hope to god it's not another offensive eye technique


----------



## chakra-burned (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> ...what? Are you saying that you thought of Itachi shoving his hard black crow down Naruto's throat SEXUALLY? What kind of pervert would even consider such a thing?



Nono not what I meant...:amazed

You've gotten me all wrong :<


----------



## firedragonde (Aug 3, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Wait there's a break!?



Yes, we are in 36th Week, old Jump rule



> Issue #36-37 or #37-38 (first week of August) --> No WSJ in 2nd week of August (Obon week)


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 3, 2011)

Tion said:


> I'm predicting the techniques can block/evaporate Amaterasu. J*ust hope to god it's not another offensive eye technique  *



Izanami.


----------



## chakra-burned (Aug 3, 2011)

firedragonde said:


> Yes, we are in 36th Week, old Jump rule



Wait this week or next. I'm going to curse if it's this week.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

I think the break is next week, guys.


----------



## Tion (Aug 3, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Izanami.



NO   i don't remember what that is... but still no!


----------



## Lunki (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, there should be a chapter this week, this is the first week of august and next week is the second


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

We'll receive a minor flashback at worst; trust me you guys.


----------



## Penance (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> We'll receive a minor flashback at worst; trust me you guys.



This chapter will be all or mostly revelation of epic proportions...


----------



## Alien (Aug 3, 2011)

Chap looks epic


----------



## Lunki (Aug 3, 2011)

Woah, Itachi is smiling!!


----------



## sagroth (Aug 3, 2011)

Holy shit it looks like the crow has to do with Shishui.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 3, 2011)

Please someone translate this page:


----------



## firedragonde (Aug 3, 2011)

So, Sharingan defense? Looks like when the crow is there attacks like amaterasu dont hit him...

But epic chapter is epic...


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 3, 2011)

Does Shisui have MS on that Page?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 3, 2011)

So can we get the correct order here?


----------



## Espoel (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi looks epic. I like the fact that even though many presume that he is the weakest from the four that he gest the most panel time and the most convos and he is stil affecting somehow the story. Nevertheless, I'd like to see Nagato having a more energetic role.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

What the fuck just happened.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 3, 2011)

WHAT IS HAPPENING TO NAGATO?

HIS HAIR CHANGED BACK TO BLACK.


----------



## Alien (Aug 3, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Does Shisui have MS on that Page?



Sure looks like it yeah


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 3, 2011)

What the hell is going on....

Nagato's hair is black...what...the....hell.....

Someone explain this....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

Alien said:


> Sure looks like it yeah



On what page? It looks like a normal Sharingan to me. It's hard to tell with such small panels though.

You'll notice Itachi looks like he's using MS on several panels when it's really just an ordinary 3-tomoe.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 3, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Does Shisui have MS on that Page?



He does on this one:


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

Wtf is this ? Naruto has a Crow on his shoulder that doesn't attack / defend from anything ? What's the purpose ? 

Itachi uses Ama on Nagato , Cerberus and Bird ? What a troll  And Nagato goes young again or did I see wrong ?


----------



## chakra-burned (Aug 3, 2011)

LOL, Nagato fixes himself. Broken shit? Shit broken? Something Something.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 3, 2011)

shit nagato got owned by amaterasu. how the hell did that happen


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

NaGAto!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alien (Aug 3, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> On what page? It looks like a normal Sharingan to me. It's hard to tell with such small panels though.



top left



But yeah, panels are too small to make any conclusive statement. Could be just a drawing error as well


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 3, 2011)

OMG. 

Need translation, and fast :WOW


----------



## auem (Aug 3, 2011)

epic chap...my god!!!


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato was raped by Amaterasu and so was his dog, but guess what bitches? 

His health is restored.


----------



## Suibi (Aug 3, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!
ITACHI INDEED RESISTS EDO TENSEI SUCCESSFULLY.

Btw, that site messed up with image order, try this,


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay, it seems:absorbing Bee or Naruto's chakra gives Nagato vitality back


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Did Uchiha Shisui have the Mangekyou Sharingan?


----------



## Alien (Aug 3, 2011)

sagroth said:


> He does on this one:



That's MS, no doubt about it


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 3, 2011)

It looks like the crows power is Shisui's mind control. 


Itachi attacks cerberus with Amaterasu in one of the panels.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

So the crow seems to have something to do with Shisui's Mangekyou Sharingan (which he apparently had). Maybe the mind-controlling Douryoku? It's possible that Itachi used that to free himself from Kabuto's control. Maybe.

It also looks like Itachi basically solo'd Nagato and his summons. 

Nagato absorbs B's V2 Lariat with Fujutsu Kyuin, and I guess the tremendous chakra infusion restores his health...

And *lots* of talking.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

So the Crow MS is Shisui's MS , good


----------



## Alien (Aug 3, 2011)

This chapter has shattered my fragile little mind


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> LOL, Nagato fixes himself. Broken shit? Shit broken? Something Something.



What implications does this have for Edo Tensei then....?

So ETs can perfect defects they had when dead? They return as their "prime"? I don't get it. Or is this just because it's Nagato?


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 3, 2011)

I think I know what's up.. I think the crow has shishui's genjutsu.  It cast it on itachi, so it is mind controling him.  That's why itachi is using amaterasu's on everyone.  I think Naruto might be deciding the targets.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

So Shisui had Mangekyou Sharingan after all and now the crow has his eyes?! Wtf.

Itachi appears to be free from Kabuto's control now.

Nagato got owned but was un-handicapped, probably due to Kabuto pumping Orochimaru's chakra into him.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

I want a translation right now 

I'll pay with the usual rep , and not the google bs 

* Someone explain this to me * , if Shisui had MS how the hell didn't Danzou used ? What is happening ?


----------



## Lunki (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi is totally awesome!!!


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> I think I know what's up.. I think the crow has shishui's genjutsu.  It cast it on itachi, so it is mind controling him.  That's why itachi is using amaterasu's on everyone.  I think Naruto might be deciding the targets.



Maybe Itachi was mind-controlled to act like he's not under Kabuto's control? Lol.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Uchiha Itachi fuckin pwned this chapter.

So the  crow was suppose to mind control Sasuke into being good again?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Congrats to Vered, you predicted Nagato's change.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Aug 3, 2011)

wait did itachi just pwn nagato?? WOOOOOHOOOOOOO


----------



## firedragonde (Aug 3, 2011)

Young Nagato is back after charing with Lariat ? WTF 

Btw, this is the lage page, great cliffhanger:


----------



## Tion (Aug 3, 2011)

So what does the pet crow do?


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

So the crow's eye is Shisui's MS which apparently makes MS against it's user totally useless


----------



## sagroth (Aug 3, 2011)

I will rep anyone who translates SO HARD.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I want a translation right now
> 
> I'll pay with the usual rep , and not the google bs
> 
> * Someone explain this to me * , if Shisui had MS how the hell didn't Danzou used ? What is happening ?



Maybe Danzou did. Mind control through bandages without eye contact is damn broken. I did wonder if it was really a MS power.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

alchemy1234 said:


> wait did itachi just pwn nagato?? WOOOOOHOOOOOOO



He pwned Nagato and his summon. 

Something happened to Nagato because of it though? Something with his Rinnegan.


----------



## sasutachi (Aug 3, 2011)

we neeed trans.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 3, 2011)

So Nagato can rejuvenate himself by absorbing Naruto's lifeforce. Interesting. We'll have to see how Naruto will counter that.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Where are the translators? 

This is an amazing chapter; the best chapter since, I don't even know. 

My mind is blown.


----------



## Brian (Aug 3, 2011)

nagato transforms


----------



## Suibi (Aug 3, 2011)

From this page,
The crow is Genjutsu, its command power is "To Protect Konoha". 
It could even overcome Edotensei.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

I believe Kabuto took full control over Nagato. I wonder what happened with Itachi - is he completely free for good now?


----------



## ZiharkXVI (Aug 3, 2011)

Is that really Shisui?  That looked like the other of the Sage's sons to me...

Additionally, if the crow can cast genjutsu on Itachi, why not Nagato?


----------



## Prototype (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks like Nagato has Naruto in a bind at the end of the chap.
Also: young/healthy Nagato.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagatoe goes Super Sayajin 

What if Naruto uses Shisui's MS to control Nagato and Itachi * at the same time * and they'll fight Madara ? Ath first I didn't like the thought but now ..

It's * Prime Healthy Itachi * + * Prime Healthy Nagato * + * Kyuubi Naruto * + * Killer Bee * 

Bring it Kishi


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

omgomomgogmNagato is healthy!!!!!


----------



## Alien (Aug 3, 2011)

ZiharkXVI said:


> Is that really Shisui?  That looked like the other of the Sage's sons to me...



older pic


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 3, 2011)

...wait a second...did Nagato use Bijudama in the Chameleon?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

ZiharkXVI said:


> Is that really Shisui?  That looked like the other of the Sage's sons to me...



It's Shisui. I recognize the hair and eyes. No wonder Kabuto wanted him, too.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Suibi said:


> From this page,
> The crow is Genjutsu, its command power is "To Protect Konoha".
> It could even overcome Edotensei.



That's insanity.

Does it explain how it works though? Shisui's Mangekyou power?


----------



## alchemy1234 (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> He pwned Nagato and his summon.
> 
> Something happened to Nagato because of it though? Something with his Rinnegan.



WOOOHOOO! I know this is a little premature BUT Itachi is stronger than nagato! i knew it! i just knew it! kishi is an itachi fanboy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Klue said:


> Where are the translators?
> 
> This is an amazing chapter; the best chapter since, I don't even know.
> 
> My mind is blown.



This is the best chapter EVA!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> omgomomgogmNagato is healthy!!!!!



My thought exactly.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

I can't figure out what happened with Nagato after he got hit with Amaterasu. It looks like it damaged him, but then it dispersed all of a sudden. Shinra Tensei?

Judging by the way this chapter ends, I'm guessing Itachi and Nagato really are gonna capture Naruto and B after all.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

i knew it!!!!!!!!


----------



## sagroth (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Nagatoe goes Super Sayajin
> 
> What if Naruto uses Shisui's MS to control Nagato and Itachi * at the same time * and they'll fight Madara ? Ath first I didn't like the thought but now ..
> 
> ...




That would be the most epic shonen fight of all time.


OF. ALL. TIME.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> I can't figure out what happened with Nagato after he got hit with Amaterasu. It looks like it damaged him, but then it dispersed all of a sudden. Shinra Tensei?
> 
> Judging by the way this chapter ends, I'm guessing Itachi and Nagato really are gonna capture Naruto and B after all.



But isn't Itachi good now ?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

Suibi said:


> From this page,
> The crow is Genjutsu, its command power is "To Protect Konoha".
> It could even overcome Edotensei.



You serious?

Itachi and Nagato break free of Edo Tensei then? 

I'd like to know why Kabuto looks like he's undergoing severe rapid-cycling bipolar here. "AHAHAHA! .....shit. OH HELL YES. .... JUST AS PLANNED ....uh, maybe not."


----------



## Ryopus (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> I can't figure out what happened with Nagato after he got hit with Amaterasu. It looks like it damaged him, but then it dispersed all of a sudden. Shinra Tensei?
> 
> Judging by the way this chapter ends, I'm guessing Itachi and Nagato really are gonna capture Naruto and B after all.



Itachi is no longer under Kabuto's control, so he can help Naruto defeat Madara and Kabuto.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

If Itachi had Shisui's Mangekyō Sharingan to give away, then did he have the Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan before giving half to Naruto?

Is that why Ao hyped Itachi's genjutsu to controlling multiple people from far away? Because he was using Shisui's Mangekyō techniques?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2011)

I WOULD LET ITACHI TAKE MY ANAL VIRGINITY!


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> But isn't Itachi good now ?



No, it's just the crow who makes him go crazy. He aims at Naruto but hit Nagato instead I think.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> I can't figure out what happened with Nagato after he got hit with Amaterasu. It looks like it damaged him, but then it dispersed all of a sudden. Shinra Tensei?
> 
> Judging by the way this chapter ends, I'm guessing Itachi and Nagato really are gonna capture Naruto and B after all.



Not sure either, it's really weird.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> But isn't Itachi good now ?



IDK what the fuck I just saw, even. I'm not sure if Itachi broke free of Edo Tensei or if he's still under Kabuto's control.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato took Bee V2 and returned to health!!!!!


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

Ryopus said:


> Itachi is no longer under Kabuto's control, so he can help Naruto defeat Madara and Kabuto.






*faints*


----------



## firedragonde (Aug 3, 2011)

sagroth said:


> That would be the most epic shonen fight of all time.
> 
> 
> OF. ALL. TIME.



exactly


----------



## Shiorin (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> I can't figure out what happened with Nagato after he got hit with Amaterasu. It looks like it damaged him, but then it dispersed all of a sudden. Shinra Tensei?



Yes.

Still lapping the glory of this chapter up.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 3, 2011)

So basically, rape is happening.


----------



## Blackgallon (Aug 3, 2011)

OMG ... this ... looks ... EPIC!!


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 3, 2011)

holy shit healthy nagato, holy fk holy fk holy FK!  shits about to go down so hard.   No more speculation, its here.  As for the amaterasu's.  Holy shit, I think nagato just shinra tensei'd it TWICE.  Seems the first one he might have let himself get hit.. since he's talking prior.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato indeed dispelled Amaterasu with Shinra Tensei.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Aug 3, 2011)

I just saw the raw, surprised that its out this early, and I'm not sure whats going on. Need translation in the morning.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 3, 2011)

It looks like Shisui was too beaten up by the fight him and Itachi had, so I guess he conceeded the battle, Shisui was probably planning to massacre the Uchiha when Itachi found out.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

Wait... DID ITACHI / THE CROW JUST BREAK KABUTO'S CONTROL?! Hooooly shit.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

It's unclear what Itachi is doing now, but he sure doesn't seem hostile in behavior.

Also I think Nagato blew Amaterasu off of himself with Shinra Tensei, though he may have lost some skin with it (doesn't matter for an Edo Tensei).


----------



## Nimander (Aug 3, 2011)

Someone decipher what the fuck is going on for me please.


----------



## Reddan (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> I don't fucking understand. If Itachi had Shisui's Mangekyou, then did he have the Eternal Mangekyou before giving half to Naruto?


 I Knew Shishui had the MS. I said it along time ago.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2011)

Can't spaz enough about Itachi , truly the most perfect character ever


----------



## Hexa (Aug 3, 2011)

The crow is definitely Yatagarasu. Chapter looks really cool, but there is a _lot_ of text.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato blew off amaterasu with shinra tensei?
and owned V2 Bee!!!


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 3, 2011)

So, I was wrong.
You take big chances to make em 

furthermore, Is itachi retarded?
I mean, he is my second favorite character and all, but seriously?
Putting it in the crow? foolishness.

Perhaps there is still time for rectification, but what the hell.


Also, young nagato .
I knew he was coming back, I KNEW.
Looking good.Looking good.


----------



## Suibi (Aug 3, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> You serious?
> 
> Itachi and Nagato break free of Edo Tensei then?
> 
> I'd like to know why Kabuto looks like he's undergoing severe rapid-cycling bipolar here. "AHAHAHA! .....shit. OH HELL YES. .... JUST AS PLANNED ....uh, maybe not."



That crow was the genjutsu Itachi received from Shisui while ago. As a part of the strongest Genjutsu from Shisui. 

I still cannot get the whole part about Itachi and Shisui part, but It seems like Shisui was the one who teach Itachi loving-peace and self sacrifice shit things.

Itachi clearly said it by himself that, its power can overcome Edotensei. Kabuto even accepted that fact by himself.



And now, only Itachi broke up from Edotensei.


----------



## ObamaBinLaden (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato regenerated ? cause of ET? 

I WANNA LEARN JAPANESE!


----------



## Rosencrantz (Aug 3, 2011)

This is cool but honestly I wanted to see Naruto/Bee deal with Amaterasu/Tsukiyomi. Oh well this is pretty epic. Nagato revitalized, Itachi's crow, and Naruto trapped all in one chapter!


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

We need trans on the Crow part , Shisui's part and the last page 

In the last it looks like Nagato is using some kind of Sealing on Naruto , can someone help me decypher what is that ?  

Soulrip ? Interrogation ? Preta's absorbtion ?


----------



## dream (Aug 3, 2011)

Holy shit.  This chapter looks amazing beyond belief.


----------



## Tengu (Aug 3, 2011)

Seems like a super awesome chapter! omg can't wait for it.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

So Nagato is healthy?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 3, 2011)

So Itachi broke out of Edo Tensei's control. 
Nagato took their chakra and gained his life back. 

Kabuto now needs to get his poop-shoot kicked in. He shouldn't be fucking with the dead.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

So Shisui had Yatagarasu which is the strongest mind control genjutsu? Hopefully this will shut people up about all Uchiha MS having Tsukiyomi and Amaterasu.

I think Nagato got his life back due to Kabuto triggering Edo Tensei's regeneration function. Remember that Shodai and Nidaime Hokage were fully healed when Orochimaru zombified them.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 3, 2011)

Prime Nagato?

FUUUU-


----------



## sasutachi (Aug 3, 2011)

crow have three legs,so it's really yatagarasu,is it new summon for naruto ?


----------



## alchemy1234 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thats it.... I don't give a crap.. itachi will pwn rikudou too if it comes down to it. He is the MAN! Always keeps surpassing everyones expectations... just how strong was this guy?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

Suibi said:


> Itachi clearly said it by himself that, its power can overcome Edotensei. Kabuto even accepted that fact by himself.



And WHY is Kabuto okay with ITACHI breaking free?

Now he has his master's worst nightmare out for his blood.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 3, 2011)

I predicted this plot bomb. I said minds would be blown.

See:


Godaime Kazekage said:


> A plot bomb will be dropped tomorrow. I don't know if it'll be good or bad, but a plot bomb will be dropped. Minds will be blown.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 3, 2011)

Hexa said:


> The crow is definitely Yatagarasu. Chapter looks really cool, but there is a _lot_ of text.



Woooo,


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi is fucking amazing.

That's all I can even say right now.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato used preta realm absorption to restore himself to full health!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> So Shisui had Yatagarasu which is the strongest mind control genjutsu? Hopefully this will shut people up about all Uchiha MS having Tsukiyomi and Amaterasu.
> 
> I think Nagato got his life back due to Kabuto triggering Edo Tensei's regeneration function. Remember that Shodai and Nidaime Hokage were fully healed when Orochimaru zombified them.




idk about that, he had it with his normal sharingan.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2011)

You know what would be epic ? If Itachi decides to take Nagato on so Bee and Naruto could go find Kabuto

I'd cum blood


----------



## Reddan (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi breaking out of Edo Tensei. Looks like I predicted that too.


----------



## Faustus (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi got free as many predicted.
Nagato restored to his prime, amazing!!!!


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> So Shisui had Yatagarasu which is the strongest mind control genjutsu? Hopefully this will shut people up about all Uchiha MS having Tsukiyomi and Amaterasu.



Surly shut me right up. 



Marsala said:


> I think Nagato got his life back due to Kabuto triggering Edo Tensei's regeneration function. Remember that Shodai and Nidaime Hokage were fully healed when Orochimaru zombified them.



Didn't he already do that though? That's why Nagato is littered with cracks across his skin.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

Did Itachi use Ama on two summons+Nagato all in one usage?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

damn so what happen nagato got healthy by absorbing naruto chakra. what did the crow do?


----------



## Suibi (Aug 3, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> And WHY is Kabuto okay with ITACHI breaking free?
> 
> Now he has his master's worst nightmare out for his blood.



Cuz He could not do any shit with that, lol.


----------



## Shiorin (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Soulrip ? Interrogation ? Preta's absorbtion ?



At the end he's using Human Path's ability.

I need a higher resolution scan to translate. The important dialogue parts are too small to see clearly.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 3, 2011)

Given Kabuto's surprise, it does seem as if Nagato and Itachi broke free of Edo Tensei's control. 

Prime Nagato will be a delight to see, I imagine.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Is this a testament to Nagato's power? 

Itachi used the MS to take out a crippled Nagato who didn't expect an ally to attack. (Why was he not covered with it?) And Bee needed a version 2 shroud for a crippled Nagato.

Was he that strong?

Additionally what'll happen to Cerberus?
Last time something like this happened, attacked then left panel time, it multiplied, will the same happened?

Also Shisui had the MS? How did Itachi with no MS kill him?
Danzou took Shisui's eye yet didn't have an MS?

Nagato could restore health by taking chakra?

Whoa, epic cliff hanger with a break next week.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 3, 2011)

Now it's Naruto, Itachi, Bee vs Nagato, shit just got real


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

Gabe said:


> damn so what happen nagato got healthy by absorbing naruto chakra. what did the crow do?



No, Nagato got healthy absorbing Bee's V2. The crow apparently mind controlled Itachi :S


----------



## alchemy1234 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi is fucking amazing.
> 
> That's all I can even say right now.



I bet he can one shot rikudou! The guy is a beast!


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

No one is ever allowed to underestimate the Mangekyou Sharingan again.

Nagato definitely didn't have time to absorb or repel it, and the invincible Dog summoned was reduced to shit.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 3, 2011)

If they broke free it doesn't look good for them either way, since Madara is on the way and all.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

If Itachi broke free Kabtuo wouldn't be smiling at the end.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Did Itachi use Ama on two summons+Nagato all in one usage?


He's an Edo Tensei. No longer bound by the stamina limitations he had in life, so not really a problem

Again...Nagato has a technique similar to Bijudama? And I think Naruto'll have to use Sage Mode to counter Nagato's Absorption.


----------



## ZiharkXVI (Aug 3, 2011)

arednad said:


> Itachi breaking out of Edo Tensei. Looks like I predicted that too.



Kabuto just royally screwed up.

Although Itachi may still be in danger of a return to Kabuto's control if worst comes to worst.  Itachi may need Naruto and the crow around.

Madara is going to be ticked.....


----------



## santanico (Aug 3, 2011)

oh em gee


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

wait so now its itachi+naruto+bee vs Nagato???
lol


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 3, 2011)

Does that mean it takes healthy itachi+CM Naruto+B to handle Nagato


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 3, 2011)

Anything Nagato does in this chapter and the next one, Madara can do. 

keep that in mind.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 3, 2011)

What the. Nagato healing himself even though he's already dead?


----------



## alchemy1234 (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> No one is ever allowed to underestimate the Mangekyou Sharingan again.
> 
> Nagato definitely didn't have time to absorb or repel it, and the invincible Dog summoned was reduced to shit.



If bans weren't handed for rubbing it in other peoples faces, I would so be doing that right now.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> No one is ever allowed to underestimate the Mangekyou Sharingan again.
> 
> Nagato definitely didn't have time to absorb or repel it, and the invincible Dog summoned was reduced to shit.



Exactly this...

If that wasn't Edo Nagato, Ama would've crippled him or kill him, he lost some of his skin.


All hail Itachi!!!!


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> No one is ever allowed to underestimate the Mangekyou Sharingan again.
> 
> Nagato definitely didn't have time to absorb or repel it, and the invincible Dog summoned was reduced to shit.



He didn't expect it from an ally.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

So it's proved that Shisui could control and genjutsu Itachi ? 

Shisui is the strongest Uchiha known , his MS Genjutsu * was supposed to stop EMS Sasuke *


----------



## Hexa (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> No one is ever allowed to underestimate the Mangekyou Sharingan again.
> 
> Nagato definitely didn't have time to absorb or repel it, and the invincible Dog summoned was reduced to shit.


He used shinra tensei on it and dispelled it.

He lost an arm before he was able to do so, however.  So, basically, that would be how Amaterasu vs. Deva would pan out.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Exactly this...
> 
> If that wasn't Edo Nagato, Ama would've crippled him or kill him, he lost some of his skin.
> 
> ...



i think nagato repelled amaterasu.when kabuto took comeplte control over him.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 3, 2011)

how fkin powerful is nagato holy shit, hes fighting all 3 at once


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> wait so now its itachi+naruto+bee vs Nagato???
> lol



They'd own him pretty hard, look at what Itachi did to him with one ama shot 


I think next chapter Itachi will let Naruto and B advance and it'll be Itachi vs Prime Nagato


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Aug 3, 2011)

HOLY MOTHER FUCKING SHIT


----------



## Tengu (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> So it's proved that Shisui could control and genjutsu Itachi ?
> 
> Shisui is the strongest Uchiha known , his MS Genjutsu * was supposed to stop EMS Sasuke *



Sadly, that didn't stop Itachi from killing him.


----------



## sasutachi (Aug 3, 2011)

actually itachi didnt fight with nagato,i think he isnt there after he amaterasued nagato and his summons, but where is he?


----------



## Brian (Aug 3, 2011)

Achilles said:


> What the. Nagato healing himself even though he's already dead?



next chap nagato comes back to life


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> So it's proved that Shisui could control and genjutsu Itachi ?
> 
> Shisui is the strongest Uchiha known , his MS Genjutsu * was supposed to stop EMS Sasuke *



Ugh what?

The bird is still around with orders to protect konoha.

Konoha= Naruto.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

Where are people getting this idea that it's now Itachi+Naruto+B versus Nagato?



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> He's an Edo Tensei. No longer bound by the stamina limitations he had in life, so not really a problem



That hasn't really been confirmed yet, you know...


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> Sadly, that didn't stop Itachi from killing him.



Sneak attack or he let Itachi kill him.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 3, 2011)

Hexa said:


> He used shinra tensei on it and dispelled it.
> 
> He lost an arm before he was able to do so, however.  So, basically, that would be how Amaterasu vs. Deva would pan out.



EPIC WIN! All hail Nagato! He can sorta react to Amaterasu.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 3, 2011)

*Confirmed: Itachi is a free man.*


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> Sadly, that didn't stop Itachi from killing him.



Wait for the trans , we can see that Shisui just killed hismelf or sacrifice to give this power to Itachi


----------



## Blackgallon (Aug 3, 2011)

ZOMG.

I want to know all the info on Shisui, him and Itachi = best Uchihas ever.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Aug 3, 2011)

nuff said.

/ end naruto fan forums.


----------



## Alien (Aug 3, 2011)

So Itachi wanted to mind control his little brother into becoming good again 

what a dick


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 3, 2011)

Brian said:


> next chap nagato comes back to life



Nagato comes back to life and brings Itachi back to life.



so much for people in this manga staying dead.


----------



## Narutaru (Aug 3, 2011)

So is Naruto going to have Yatagarasu from now on or what?


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 3, 2011)

alchemy1234 said:


> If bans weren't handed for rubbing it in other peoples faces, I would so be doing that right now.



We should see the dialogue beforehand. Nagato's clearly pleased about it


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes me and Camorra got it right Naruto has a * new summon *


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Alien said:


> So Itachi wanted to mind control his little brother into becoming good again
> 
> what a dick



 bad brother much?


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi, can I have your babies?!


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 3, 2011)

Omg.This Chapter....


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

So next chapter: Nagato vs Bee, Naruto and Itachi? 

I believe Bee was taken out though?


----------



## Tengu (Aug 3, 2011)

So Itachi break free from Kabuto's control? well this is Itachi after all.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> So is Naruto going to have Yatagarasu from now on or what?



Yes. It's power is ultimate mind controlling. I feel sorry for Sasuke. He thinks he has a chance against Naruto now


----------



## YMICrazy (Aug 3, 2011)

Eh now we get to see what Nagato is capable of. I'll let him slide since he was basically a cripple on top of a summon but now any damage he takes will be for real.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 3, 2011)

Sharingan is the goose that laid golden eggs. The gift that keeps on giving. Rinnegan who?


----------



## Desolation (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> I can't figure out what happened with Nagato after he got hit with Amaterasu. It looks like it damaged him, but then it dispersed all of a sudden. Shinra Tensei?
> 
> Judging by the way this chapter ends, I'm guessing Itachi and Nagato really are gonna capture Naruto and B after all.



You can see Bee attacks Nagato with his V2 bijuu mode and Nagato absorbs his chakra like Kisame did.  That his how he restore himself.



it looks like Nagato's chameleon caught Naruto, and Nagato is using Human realms power to suck his soul out.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

ok.itachi was genjutsued by the crow to protect konoha its not like he got free.


----------



## santanico (Aug 3, 2011)

That's_ my_ Itachi pek


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

healthy nagato nice. and itachi used the crow to free himself. to itachi was planning to mind control sasuke into being good.


----------



## ZiharkXVI (Aug 3, 2011)

I just want to see Madara's reaction now.


----------



## Alien (Aug 3, 2011)

The crow might be a one time use thing only. Well, it probably should it be or otherwise Sasuke is going to need even more hax than i expected


----------



## Tengu (Aug 3, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Yes. It's power is ultimate mind controlling. I feel sorry for Sasuke. He thinks he has a chance against Naruto now



That's the power of Naruto's tnj.  it all makes sense now


----------



## firedragonde (Aug 3, 2011)

So Nagato can use Fūjutsu Kyūin to make him younger? lol, its like immortal life...


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

Desolation said:


> You can see Bee attacks Nagato with his V2 bijuu mode and Nagato absorbs his chakra like Kisame did.  That his how he restore himself.



That wasn't what I was talking about.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Itachi, can I have your babies?!



"Karin you're already in my Tsukuyomi , you'll be raped during 72 hours , when this Genjutsu ends you'll have twins babies from the King Itachi himself  "

Something like this ?


----------



## dream (Aug 3, 2011)

Alien said:


> So Itachi wanted to mind control his little brother into becoming good again
> 
> what a dick



Well Itachi did have a few screws loose, minding fucking Sasuke's mind one too many times to make Sasuke want to kill him.  smh


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

*itachi basicly was genjutsed by the crow to protect konoha and thats why he wasnt following kabuto orders.he is still under his control though.*


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> ok.itachi was genjutsued by the crow to protect konoha its not like he got free.





Mintti said:


> 从鸣人的嘴里飞出来了乌鸦 貌似鼬将力量分给了鸣人
> 鼬摆脱了秽土转生的控制
> 鼬用天照干掉了通灵兽
> 鼬持有着宇智波止水的写轮眼
> ...



**


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

with nagato being healthy he will probably resist kabuto and maybe break free next chapter. so it may really end up being naruto, bee, itachi, and possibly nagato against madara and his neo pains.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

How will Naruto live?!


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

I think I sorted all of the pics in the correct order on my desktop.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 3, 2011)

LOL, even if he lost anarm, he could use enma to heal it


----------



## sagroth (Aug 3, 2011)

So much for Naruto having a genjitsu deficiency, huh?

The strongest genjitsu in the 'verse: Yatagarasu? I'll take that, and thank you very much.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 3, 2011)

Naruto: Yatagarasu! Read this!

*opens up legend of a gutsy ninja*

Yatagarasu: SQUAW! "yes,sir!"

NARUTO: NOW ABSORB MY CHAKRA AND SPREAD MY MESSAGE!


...
ME: So, fucking blown


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 3, 2011)

So, if that translation is correct, then Danzou is badass. If Shisui was already missing an eye when he met Itachi, then Danzou did work.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> **



yes but see the reason below.he was genjutsed by the crow eyes.when the genjustu end he will return to be under kabuto orders.


----------



## Narutaru (Aug 3, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Yes. It's power is ultimate mind controlling. I feel sorry for Sasuke. He thinks he has a chance against Naruto now



It seems pretty crazy to let Naruto of all people have a power like that.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> *itachi basicly was genjutsed by the crow to protect konoha and thats why he wasnt following kabuto orders.he is still under his control though.*



He made the crow himself 


And lol Itachi wtfpwning Nagato with a single shot of Amaterasu...It's over


Itachi>Nagato confirmed.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 3, 2011)

A couple of things where I disagree with many in the interpretation of the chapter.

I'm not sure but it looks to me as if for a short while Shisui's MS trumped Kabuto's control over Itachi. However if it did Itachi's soul should be able to break free from its corpse body and the body should disassemble.

Also at the end Nagato doesn't use Preta's power of absorbing chakra on Naruto. He uses the power of the Human realm to rip out souls.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> "Karin you're already in my Tsukuyomi , you'll be raped during 72 hours , when this Genjutsu ends you'll have twins babies from the King Itachi himself  "
> 
> Something like this ?



Yes            .


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Did Nagato's Chameleon do a laser beam attack or was that Nagato using his Asura powers?


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> *itachi basicly was genjutsed by the crow to protect konoha and thats why he wasnt following kabuto orders.he is still under his control though.*



Wait seriously?


----------



## Faustus (Aug 3, 2011)

Young healthy Nagato. Must... not... fap...


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Did Nagato's Chameleon do a laser beam attack or was that Nagato using his Asura powers?



im not sure.i wonder about that.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> So it's proved that Shisui could control and genjutsu Itachi ?
> 
> Shisui is the strongest Uchiha known , his MS Genjutsu * was supposed to stop EMS Sasuke *



Itachi had Shisui's power and his own before giving it to Naruto.


----------



## dream (Aug 3, 2011)

> Itachi>Nagato confirmed.



Wait until the next chapter at least.


----------



## Blackgallon (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato, is a badass.

I have to give reps to that mans abilities.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 3, 2011)

It also looks like B and Naruto both tanked (or dodged, I guess) that huge shinra tensei from Naruto.

Otherwise, yeah, the genjutsu from Shisui mindcontrolled Itachi to "protect Konoha", which apparently supercedes the control from Edo Tensei.  So I guess he's basically free to do any action he feels like is in Konoha's interest.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

no nagato is trying to remove narutos soul at the end


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 3, 2011)

this confirms madara's genjutsu on yagura was different than.  Since danzou had one eye, and itachi had the other.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

So Nagato who wasn't anticipating Amaterasu managed to save all but his arm. 
Perhaps he would only have flesh burns if he was anticipating it.

Perhaps his lack of muscle caused an arm to be lost rather than Amaterasu's general effect. 

--

So, if Nagato alone, healthy, can worry us about what he just did to Naruto; Madara will be a monster... more of a monster than Oonoki remembered.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> yes but see the reason below.he was genjutsed by the crow eyes.when the genjustu end he will return to be under kabuto orders.



Who says it will end? :ho


----------



## Shiorin (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Did Nagato's Chameleon do a laser beam attack or was that Nagato using his Asura powers?



He used Shinra Tensei.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> He made the crow himself
> 
> 
> And lol Itachi wtfpwning Nagato with a single shot of Amaterasu...It's over
> ...



still without teh crow he wouldnt be able to resist kabuto control.since he was basicly genjusted.
also Nagato repelled that amaterasu using shinra tensei lol.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi breaks free from Edo Tensei, lol I didn't actually think this would happen 

Apparently he one-shots Nagato? :S and apparently Nagato was also extremely damaged despite being Edo Tensei... so much for Amaterasu being weak

Nagato handles V2 Bee easily and then counters Naruto right after.

Naruto has a pet crow

B and Naruto tanking a huge Shinra Tensei

Nice chapter


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> He made the crow himself
> 
> 
> And lol Itachi wtfpwning Nagato with a single shot of Amaterasu...It's over
> ...


Except what? Nagato effortlessly dispersed Amaterasu. He only didn't do it immediately because he was surprised by the attack.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Yes            .



I had a feeling you would like that 

*Finally we're seeing Itachi and Nagato in their prime *


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Wait until the next chapter at least.



He used ama and one shotted two summons+nagato...

he lost an arm and went to the ground like a dead corpse 


What is there more to say?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2011)

People were saying the strongest dojutsu combo is gona get owned

Bring it on mofos 

How haxxed is Madara gona be?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> yes but see the reason below.he was genjutsed by the crow eyes.when the genjustu end he will return to be under kabuto orders.



Will it end? It would be pointless for the crow to force Sasuke to "protect Konoha" if it wore off quickly.

Anyway, Itachi is the logical person here to stop Nagato. Certainly Naruto and Bee can't seal a zombie healthy Rinnegan user.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Confirm shisui=Best uchiha


----------



## Tengu (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Itachi had Shisui's power and his own before giving it to Naruto.



This, Itachi is the boss.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Hexa said:


> It also looks like B and Naruto both tanked (or dodged, I guess) that huge shinra tensei from Naruto.
> 
> Otherwise, yeah, the genjutsu from Shisui mindcontrolled Itachi to "protect Konoha", which apparently supercedes the control from Edo Tensei.  So I guess he's basically free to do any action he feels like is in Konoha's interest.



that was shinra tensei?that huge explosion?


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Either Nagato's Chameleon shot a laser type attack or Nagato himself, possibly using Asura Realm's powers? Nagato then jumped behind Bee, even before he was revitalized, but Bee used V2 and got the jump on Nagato - only for Nagato to use Petra Realm's powers and absorb the attack.

He then kicked Bee away, but I believe he used Shinra Tensei, then pulled Naruto toward himself immediately for the Human Realm Soul Pull.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Except what? Nagato effortlessly dispersed Amaterasu. He only didn't do it immediately because he was surprised by the attack.



Surprised?

Itachi made it clear that he'll be attacking him when he attacked the summons b4hand, what do you expect Itachi to do, tell him: "hey i'm sorry and all, but i'm gonna attack you wth ama"


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 3, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> A couple of things where I disagree with many in the interpretation of the chapter.
> 
> I'm not sure but it looks to me as if for a short while Shisui's MS trumped Kabuto's control over Itachi. However if it did Itachi's soul should be able to break free from its corpse body and the body should disassemble.
> 
> Also at the end Nagato doesn't use Preta's power of absorbing chakra on Naruto. He uses the power of the Human realm to rip out souls.


Just in case that doesn't hit the gong with some people, that means Kyuubi is in danger of being absorbed first, since he placed his hand on naruto's stomach.




Faustus said:


> Young healthy Nagato. Must... not... fap...



Do eet.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

I've looked at the scans over and over... I don't see how Itachi>Nagato is confirmed, someone needs to run it by me. 



Godaime Kazekage said:


> So, if that translation is correct, then Danzou is badass. If Shisui was already missing an eye when he met Itachi, *then Danzou did work.*



What? :S


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

Naruto is * confirmed as the best Genjutsu user in the manga * , what about now ? Can anyone say Naruto sucks at Genjutsu ?

He can * Summon Ma and Pa plus Yatagarasu* , he has 2 of the 4 strongest Genjutsus to date


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

So Itachi was being genjutsued the whole time or what Vered?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 3, 2011)

Could Itachi even USE said powers? That is the main question here. If he couldn't couldn't he have you know, compelled Kakashi, Kurenai, and Asuma not to attack and just ignore them?


----------



## Desolation (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> That wasn't what I was talking about.



I get it. Never mind


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 3, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Confirm shisui=Best uchiha



Seconded. Shisui was the man


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Shiorin said:


> He used Shinra Tensei.



It says Shinra Tensei? Because it looks nothing like it.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Confirm shisui=Best uchiha




fail flame-bait is fail...

Noone will fall for it...now that Itachi wrfpwned Nagato


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh wait, what the fuck? Nagato used Bansho Tennin + Soul rip on Naruto at the end? I thought it was just another punch. In that case


HOLY MOTHER FUCKING SHIT

why must there be a break


----------



## Penance (Aug 3, 2011)

Fuckin' A.  Jesus Christ...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Surprised?
> 
> Itachi made it clear that he'll be attacking him when he attacked the summons b4hand, what do you expect Itachi to do, tell him: "hey i'm sorry and all, but i'm gonna attack you wth ama"


No, he didn't. Nagato and Kabuto were completely and utterly confused. And yeah, Amaterasu couldn't even take out a crippled Nagato. What does that say about Itachi's tech?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Bottom middle panel with Bee... did Nagato grab Bee with a jutsu to make him go v2?


----------



## Blackgallon (Aug 3, 2011)

So, theory.

Do you think it is possible for Nagato to 'rip' the Kyuubi out of Naruto with what he is currently doing?


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> He used ama and one shotted two summons+nagato...
> 
> he lost an arm and went to the ground like a dead corpse
> 
> ...



I shouldn't be surprised at this by now, but before he even uses it, Nagato is clearly smiling and telling him something without blasting him first


----------



## YMICrazy (Aug 3, 2011)

Ya crippled Nagato who cannot walk let alone dodge got hit close range by an ally on his summon. I mean if he gets hit again next chapter when he is in his prime you have a point but for now he did a good job dispelling it and rebounding from bee. I'm an Itachi fan as the guy is mysterious and bad ass but Nagato did not get plain owned here.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> fail flame-bait is fail...
> 
> Noone will fall for it...now that Itachi wrfpwned Nagato



what? his eyes were used to genjutsu Itachi with ease.

Also Nagato was caught off guard 

and he repelled it smh


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> fail flame-bait is fail...
> 
> Noone will fall for it...now that Itachi wrfpwned Nagato



lol no he didnt.once kabuto took control of Nagato he used shinra tensei to repell it.only then he started fighting seriously and panwed Bee,restored himsef to full power and is about to take out Naruto.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> Oh wait, what the fuck? Nagato used Bansho Tennin + Soul rip on Naruto at the end? I thought it was just another punch. In that case
> 
> 
> HOLY MOTHER FUCKING SHIT



No the Cameleon or whatever it's spelled grabed Naruto meanwhile Nagato uses Soul rip or absorbtion


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 3, 2011)

Naruto = best Uchiha in the manga.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 3, 2011)

Does this confirm that Nagato *can't* absorb Amaterasu? Think carefully before you answer.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> Oh wait, what the fuck? Nagato used Bansho Tennin + Soul rip on Naruto at the end? I thought it was just another punch. In that case
> 
> 
> HOLY MOTHER FUCKING SHIT



Don't quote me, but I believe he knocked Bee away with Shinra Tensei and immediately used Banshou Tenin on Naruto. 

Yes, he soul sucked without mind reading first - epic!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

I bet poor Bee is just going "WTF did I just sign up for?" right now. 

He has no clue who Nagato, has only heard about Itachi, and has no experience with ET at all.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 3, 2011)

alchemy1234 said:


> WOOOHOOO! I know this is a little premature BUT Itachi is stronger than nagato!!



 this chapter if anything hype Nagato at least the without being a cripple to the max, Itachi, Bee and Naruto are needed to fight a healthy Nagato.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> What? :S



Danzou had one of Shisui's eye. Itachi has the other. Itachi met a one-eyed Shisui. This means that Danzou had already taken an eye from Shisui. Danzou must have been formidable to take an eye from THE Shisui. Of course, this hinges on whether or not that translation is correct.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

I laugh at all of you who thought these guys would be trolled.


----------



## firedragonde (Aug 3, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Just in case that doesn't hit the gong with some people, that means Kyuubi is in danger of being absorbed first, since he placed his hand on naruto's stomach.



Wait, wait...

Wtf would happen if you rip the soul of a damn bijuu out of a Jinchuuriki with this tech?!


----------



## dream (Aug 3, 2011)

> Can anyone say Naruto sucks at Genjutsu ?



But he does suck.  Shusui's eyes aren't really his abilities.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 3, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I bet poor Bee is just going "WTF did I just sign up for?" right now.
> 
> He has no clue who Nagato, has only heard about Itachi, and has no experience with ET at all.





Poor Guy.XD


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Aug 3, 2011)

Wait, what the hell? Naruto couldn't sense the chameleon behind him?

WHAT IS GOING ON HERE


----------



## sasutachi (Aug 3, 2011)

i think next week ,crow'll genjutsu nagato too,then madara arrives ,itachi,nagato,naruto and bee vs madara and his six jin.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> lol no he didnt.once kabuto took control of Nagato he used shinra tensei to repell it.only then he started fighting seriously and panwed Bee,restored himsef to full power and is about to take out Naruto.



After losing an arm right?


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato can soul suck without touching the head!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 3, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Does this confirm that Nagato *can't* absorb Amaterasu? Think carefully before you answer.


Its a chakra based attack. He can absorb it. Kabuto just ordered him to use Shinra Tensei after recovering from surprise.



Godtachi said:


> After losing an arm right?


If Nagato was expecting it, he'd have absorbed it. Or blown it back before the Amaterasu fireball hit.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> But he does suck.  Shusui's eyes aren't really his abilities.



It's Naruto's power now. It's not Shisui's anymore. Just like Itachi's implanted eyes are Sasuke's power now.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't think Nagato is soul-ripping Naruto at the end there. I think he's just chakra-draining him.

And rather than BT, it looks like the invisible chameleon summon is holding Naruto with its tongue.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato's gonna stomp some fools next chapter


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> But he does suck.  Shusui's eyes aren't really his abilities.



Like Ma and Pa aren't ? It's his Summon ans his power . Please Naruto has the strongest Genjutsu and the 3rd strongest Genjutsu


----------



## Thor (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato pimp smacked Bee like he was nothing.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi need to finish these two off and move on.


----------



## Tengu (Aug 3, 2011)

sasutachi said:


> i think next week ,crow'll genjutsu nagato too,then madara arrives ,itachi,nagato,naruto and bee vs madara and his six jin.



That will be sweet, come on Kishi do it.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato is going to take on all 3 next week!!!!!


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> After losing an arm right?



Point?

As long as Nagato is capable of repelling Amaterasu or absorbing it, he can heal himself afterwards. That's what the Hell Realm is there for.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 3, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Just in case that doesn't hit the gong with some people, that means Kyuubi is in danger of being absorbed first, since he placed his hand on naruto's stomach.



I'm not certain. For that Nagato would have to break through the seal Naruto put on the Kyuubi and there's no indicator of that happening in this chapter. 
I think the one who's first in danger is Naruto himself. However, I'm all but certain Nagato's attack will backfire. Just like absorbing SM backfired on Preta, ripping out Naruto's soul will backfire on EdoNagato. Perhaps Naruto's soul will pull back just like it did against the Kyuubi making it a tug of war which will end in Nagato's soul being pulled out.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 3, 2011)

This chapter also confirms that Nagato can levitate


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato's ability at the end of the chapter is, "Human Path"


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm loving the damage control already. 

Someone say Jiraiya = Itachi.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 3, 2011)

i cant get over how powerful nagato probably is.. holy shit.. he repels TWO amaterasus.  One being a sneak attack.  He then proceeds to babyshake and drop bees ass on the ground.. Then he potentially two shots naruto.. the FUCK?  Now he's healthy so it seems all three will fight him next chapter... Sandaime Rikkudou indeed.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Fuck. Nagato is on another level.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> I don't think Nagato is soul-ripping Naruto at the end there. I think he's just chakra-draining him.
> 
> And rather than BT, it looks like the invisible chameleon summon is holding Naruto with its tongue.



Fuck! I hadn't even noticed the Chameleon holding Naruto.

There goes my Shinra Tensei to Banshou Tenin argument.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> This chapter also confirms that Nagato can levitate



No it doesn't he is inside the invisible Cameleon


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Its a chakra based attack. He can absorb it. Kabuto just ordered him to use Shinra Tensei after recovering from surprise.
> 
> 
> If Nagato was expecting it, he'd have absorbed it. Or blown it back before the Amaterasu fireball hit.



It immediately appeared on te summons...

and took his arm, what's the point of being able to shinra tenseing it if you lose your arm b4hand..


----------



## Hexa (Aug 3, 2011)

I think it tells basically how Amaterasu would work, I guess.  If it hits Nagato's arm, it's a lost arm, but it won't spread to the whole body thanks to shinra tensei

I'm kind of impressed with B especially this chapter, even though he did get drained (but that's just lack of knowledge, man!).  He apparently tanked that massive shinra tensei.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 3, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Does this confirm that Nagato *can't* absorb Amaterasu? Think carefully before you answer.



this and also MS> Rinnegan


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Nagato's ability at the end of the chapter is, "Human Path"



can you pelase translate all the pics?


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> i cant get over how powerful nagato probably is.. holy shit.. he repels TWO amaterasus.  One being a sneak attack.  He then proceeds to babyshake and drop bees ass on the ground.. Then he potentially two shots naruto.. the FUCK?  Now he's healthy so it seems all three will fight him next chapter... Sandaime Rikkudou indeed.



Where did he repel the second Amaterasu?


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Aug 3, 2011)

Next chapter: Itachi with free will from Shisui mind control fights young Nagato

Naruto and B leave it to Itachi and they go find Madara to fight Neo Pain

MAKE IT HAPPEN KISHI


----------



## Gunners (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato is a monster. And lol at Itachi's trap.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 3, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> This chapter also confirms that Nagato can levitate



you mena like how he did that when he nuked Konoha?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

doubt nagato will take naruto soul he will probably use his chakra claw to attack nagato. and also naruto had already a powerful tnj not with the crow no one can resist him.


----------



## Norngpinky (Aug 3, 2011)

OMG, EPIC CHAPTER THIS IS! 

Itachi breaking free from Edo. So is Nagato also free from Edo as well or just his health? 

Now thinking about it, the 'protecting Konoha' order than was implanted into the crow.... Was Itachi being genjutsu'd as well before this or was this Itachi's order given to the crow??? o.o


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Point?
> 
> As long as Nagato is capable of repelling Amaterasu or absorbing it, he can heal himself afterwards. That's what the Hell Realm is there for.



You know Hell realm takes a hella lot of time to be used, just remember Naruto vs Pain...

It ain't a viable option here.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> I'm loving the damage control already.
> 
> Someone say Jiraiya = Itachi.
> 
> Do it.




Man will you deny Naruto has 2 of the 4 strongest Genjutsu to date ? 

He has 2 haxxed Genjutsu and a Kyuubi-powered Kai , not forgetting he'll get partnership with the Kyuubi , who is better than him at Genjutsu ? Itachi ?

Itachi * was Genjutsu'ed by Naruto *


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> Next chapter: Itachi with free will from Shisui mind control fights young Nagato
> 
> Naruto and B leave it to Itachi and they go find Madara to fight Neo Pain
> 
> MAKE IT HAPPEN KISHI



If Nagato is healthy he can't match him lol

he's going to need help


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> It immediately appeared on te summons...
> 
> and took his arm, what's the point of being able to shinra tenseing it if you lose your arm b4hand..



the point is that only after that kabuto took a full control over him.he has enma,he can restore himself as well.
after kabuto took full control over him he basicly panwed both Bee and Naruto while restoring himself!!!!!


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> It immediately appeared on te summons...
> 
> and took his arm, what's the point of being able to shinra tenseing it if you lose your arm b4hand..



Hell realm power heals his arm. He's back to normal and ready to kick Itachi's ass.

Nagato is a beast!


----------



## Bonds (Aug 3, 2011)

Gut feeling Itachi saves the day here. An Itachi vs Nagato fight wouldn't surprise me with Naruto/Bee going along their merry ways.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Like Ma and Pa aren't ? It's his Summon ans his power . Please Naruto has the strongest Genjutsu and the 3rd strongest Genjutsu



Technically it's still a sharingan summon. The Sharingan of someone else summons the crow FOR Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> You know Hell realm takes a hella lot of time to be used, just remember Naruto vs Pain...
> 
> It ain't a viable option here.



It takes a hella lot of time to use on himself? Can they even touch him while he is in there?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> It immediately appeared on te summons...
> 
> and took his arm, what's the point of being able to shinra tenseing it if you lose your arm b4hand..


Amaterasu doesn't 'appear'. We've seen it work in slow motion during the fight with A. It forms a fireball, then launches where the user is looking.


----------



## Tengu (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Itachi * was Genjutsu'ed by Naruto *



Itachi:Just as planned.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Next chapter is when Sasuke shows up to help Itachi and gets stomped.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> i cant get over how powerful nagato probably is.. holy shit.. he repels TWO amaterasus.  One being a sneak attack.  He then proceeds to babyshake and drop bees ass on the ground.. Then he potentially two shots naruto.. the FUCK?  Now he's healthy so it seems all three will fight him next chapter... Sandaime Rikkudou indeed.



Enter: Totsuka Blade to seal him.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Nagato is a monster. And lol at Itachi's trap.



yes he is.all 3 will take on him next week.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 3, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Nagato's ability at the end of the chapter is, "Human Path"



Long haired Pain's soul ability? It looks like Hungry Ghost.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Technically it's still a sharingan summon. The Sharingan of someone else summons the crow FOR Naruto.



That was only the First time activation just like Sasuke's Amateratsu , *now the Crow is sitting on Naruto's shoulder like a Boss *


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Man will you deny Naruto has 2 of the 4 strongest Genjutsu to date ?
> 
> He has 2 haxxed Genjutsu and a Kyuubi-powered Kai , not forgetting he'll get partnership with the Kyuubi , who is better than him at Genjutsu ? Itachi ?
> 
> Itachi * was Genjutsu'ed by Naruto *



Yes, he has 2 of the 4 strongest genjutsu to date, not much when you consider that one takes huge prep to summon the frogs and then more huge prep to actually use the genjutsu and the other was given to him by Itachi 

But yes, if he can use that crow in battle...

only Uchiha can defeat Uchiha


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Norngpinky said:


> OMG, EPIC CHAPTER THIS IS!
> 
> Itachi breaking free from Edo. So is Nagato also free from Edo as well or just his health?
> 
> Now thinking about it, the 'protecting Konoha' order than was implanted into the crow.... Was Itachi being genjutsu'd as well before this or was this Itachi's order given to the crow??? o.o



Kabuto took full control over Nagato after Itachi's Amaterasu hit him.


----------



## Penance (Aug 3, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I think it tells basically how Amaterasu would work, I guess.  If it hits Nagato's arm, it's a lost arm, but it won't spread to the whole body thanks to shinra tensei
> 
> I'm kind of impressed with B especially this chapter, even though he did get drained (but that's just lack of knowledge, man!).  He apparently tanked that massive shinra tensei.



Exactly!  I wouldn't count Bee out, yet.  Naruto'll get assistance from Itachi next chapter...


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos, no comment how Nagato might well require Naruto, Bee and Itachi to put down?

Or how he handled Bee and Naruto together like that?


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Long haired Pain's soul ability? It looks like Hungry Ghost.



It's the soul rip.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

that huge explasion couldnt bee asura realm?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 3, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> this and also MS> Rinnegan




No. It doesn't. The Rinnegan is still the strongest. Its been called the strongest several times in the manga and databook. Its what Madara wanted over his MS. Its what the Rikudou Sennin had. 

Please, stop it.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Does this confirm that Nagato *can't* absorb Amaterasu? Think carefully before you answer.



From what I got, yes. Its chakra therefore absorbent. 
As for why he didn't, going by the pictures he didn't expect it from his _ally_ and there's something he said after the burn which I can't read. 

Though just because he didn't absorb it here doesn't mean he can't absorb it in general; saying so would risk an ad novitam fallacy based on visual grounds.



Now this question may arguably be answered in the succeeding chapter if it really will be Naruto, Itachi and Killer B fighting Nagato.
If so, that'll give a vibe that a mere Amaterasu isn't an easy ender; it won't be if there'll be a fight.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> that huge explasion couldnt bee asura realm?


Nagato says "shinra tensei" when he does it.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Amaterasu doesn't 'appear'. We've seen it work in slow motion during the fight with A. It forms a fireball, then launches where the user is looking.


Tell that to nagato and his summons after re-watching the pics 


Klue said:


> It takes a hella lot of time to use on himself? Can they even touch him while he is in there?



I just said it takes a hella lot of time to use it...just remember when he was healing Asura or whatever that was, in a one vs one it ain't viable.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

I wonder if Bee is down and Naruto is injured from the soul-rip? Then Itachi is basically going to have to defeat healthy Nagato to save them. 



But goddamn, Shinra Tensei from the real-deal is like an energy beam.


----------



## HInch (Aug 3, 2011)

OHH SHISUI'S EYE BEING MISSING ALREADY DRAMAAAAAAA.

Also, as some of us already said last week, Nagato is broken as fuck. I love it.



Black Phoenix said:


> this and also MS> Rinnegan



Dude why?


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> Yes, he has 2 of the 4 strongest genjutsu to date, not much when you consider that one takes huge prep to summon the frogs and then more huge prep to actually use the genjutsu and the other was given to him by Itachi
> 
> But yes, if he can use that crow in battle...
> 
> only Uchiha can defeat Uchiha



So do you think * Kyuubi * Naruto who has Chakra like no other will take how much time to summon Ma and Pa ? He isn't Jiraiya , he is at 2 different levels at * least * 

Remenber Sasuke's Ama ? The first time it was Sharingan-activated , after that Sasuke got the MS and it was his power .

The Crow is the same the first time it was summoned by a sharingan , but now is a Summon of Naruto


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No. It doesn't. The Rinnegan is still the strongest. Its been called the strongest several times in the manga and databook. Its what Madara wanted over his MS. Its what the Rikudou Sennin had.
> 
> Please, stop it.



Don't even start to argue with Black Phoenix. He's just a Sasuke troll.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

i wa right guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
he transformed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato didn't expect his ally to use a jutsu on him

there goes your Itachi>Nagaot bs smh


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> I wonder if Bee is down and Naruto is injured from the soul-rip? Then Itachi is basically going to have to defeat healthy Nagato.



lol keep dreaming


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi will probably save Naruto and seal Nagato next chapter.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 3, 2011)

> Flashback: When Itachi met Shisui, one of his eyes were already stolen.



Wait Danzo stole the Eye from a living Shisui!?


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> I wonder if Bee is down and Naruto is injured from the soul-rip? Then Itachi is basically going to have to defeat healthy Nagato to save them.
> 
> 
> 
> But goddamn, Shinra Tensei from the real-deal is like an energy beam.



In essence, Nagato is taking on all three at once and might well have defeated two of them.

And you say they're equals


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No. It doesn't. The Rinnegan is still the strongest. Its been called the strongest several times in the manga and databook. Its what Madara wanted over his MS. Its what the Rikudou Sennin had.
> 
> Please, stop it.



He's actually right, Itachi beat Nagato with a single shot of ama...

Now, i'll laugh at anybody who says that Itachi can't deal with multiple summons, he basically one-shotted the most powerful summon to date aka Cerberus and with the single shot, went for Nagato and the bird


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 3, 2011)

Or Naruto gets himself out of it by _combining Sage Mode and Chakra Mode_


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Aug 3, 2011)

wow  this is quite the birthday surprise...


----------



## Tengu (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> I wonder if Bee is down and Naruto is injured from the soul-rip? Then Itachi is basically going to have to defeat healthy Nagato to save them.
> 
> 
> 
> But goddamn, Shinra Tensei from the real-deal is like an energy beam.



Well Itachi hasn't even used Susano? yet.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> I just said it takes a hella lot of time to use it...just remember when he was healing Asura or whatever that was, in a one vs one it ain't viable.



If the enemy can't knock him out Enma while he is recovering, then it doesn't matter how long it takes.

Once he is in, he is in.


----------



## Norngpinky (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Kabuto took full control over Nagato after Itachi's Amaterasu hit him.



I thought Nagato came back to life. That would have backfired Kabuto so bad if that was the case.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> In essence, Nagato is taking on all three at once and might well have defeated two of them.
> 
> And you say they're equals



Yeah, like Itachi dealt with B and Naruto in the previous chapter


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks like Nagato has transformed and Naruto is going to fight him at full strength afterall.

Just as Vered always wanted too.


----------



## Boss Master (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi will seal himself and Nagato with his Susano'o - which has been mysteriously absent. Next chapter, believe it.

lol @ Nagato being "surprised" when Itachi has one MS eye staring at him and they're both talking.


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh goddamn. Full powered prime Nagato next chapter? It's on, now.


----------



## Penance (Aug 3, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Or Naruto gets himself out of it by _combining Sage Mode and Chakra Mode_



Could be...I'd like that...


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 3, 2011)

So Nagato can levitate after all


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> He's actually right, Itachi beat Nagato with a single shot of ama...
> 
> Now, i'll laugh at anybody who says that Itachi can't deal with multiple summons, he basically one-shotted the most powerful summon to date aka Cerberus and with the single shot, went for Nagato and the bird



Look at the RAW. Nagato is speaking to Itachi before he even uses it. He only repels it when Kabuto takes full control.

Implication is clear


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> He's actually right, Itachi beat Nagato with a single shot of ama...
> 
> Now, i'll laugh at anybody who says that Itachi can't deal with multiple summons, he basically one-shotted the most powerful summon to date aka Cerberus and with the single shot, went for Nagato and the bird


Itachi again, _had the advantage of surprise_. Nagato then countered Amaterasu with ease DESPITE that. And he could HEAL himself with Outer Path if he was alive. Not only that, the Amaterasu attack was again, a surprise attack, meaning, the Cerberus couldn't divide in time like it normally could.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> He's actually right, Itachi beat Nagato with a single shot of ama...
> 
> Now, i'll laugh at anybody who says that Itachi can't deal with multiple summons, he basically one-shotted the most powerful summon to date aka Cerberus and with the single shot, went for Nagato and the bird



stop inventing things.he didnt beat him.Nagato repelled the amaterasu once kabuto wanted him to start fighting.after that he completly owned everyone.
and it will take Itachi+2 jin to take on Nagato next week.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 3, 2011)

I see several people talking about Danzou beating Shisui and taking it against his will, but it seems more likely to me that Shisui gave his eye willingly. I don't quite understand Shisui's motivation, but it looks to me that he and Itachi were partners. Otherwise why else would Shisui give Itachi the power of his mangekyou? A genjutsu which commands its victim to protect Konoha wouldn't make sense for someone who was part of the coup.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Itachi again, _had the advantage of surprise_. Nagato then countered Amaterasu with ease DESPITE that. And he could HEAL himself with Outer Path if he was alive. Not only that, the Amaterasu attack was again, a surprise attack, meaning, the Cerberus couldn't divide in time like it normally could.



Let him say and think whatever he wants , ask him to bring it to Battledome or KC and we'll see how it goes


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Aug 3, 2011)

Did Cerberus die or something?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't think any MS>Rinnegan or Itachi>Nagato got confirmed.

If there's going to be a fight (trio vs Nagato) next week, you know that's not the case if all three need to fight a recovered Nagato.

Also does anyone know if Naruto's got the bird for good?


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Looks like Nagato has transformed and Naruto is going to fight him at full strength afterall.
> 
> Just as Vered always wanted too.



yes!!!!!
im expecting all the resp now.ive bee saying for years that Nagato can restore himself!!!!
i was right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Yeah, like Itachi dealt with B and Naruto in the previous chapter


If you mean by 'dealt with' by being totally incapable of taking Naruto's 'base Chakra Mode' and Base Bee. Then yes, you would be right.


----------



## Boss Master (Aug 3, 2011)

Lightysnake, you'd say or do anything to twist circumstances to favor Nagato.

You're a sad kid. But no matter, Nagato got laid by Amaterasu. Turrin is an embarrassment, his theory about Itachi being trolled was a huge wash. SuperSaiyaMan12 still spouting nonsense. Amaterasu isn't instant? Hahahaha get ripped by this chapter.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 3, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> Did Cerberus die or something?



Cerberus is defeated because Nagato got burned by amaterasu


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Surprised?
> 
> Itachi made it clear that he'll be attacking him when he attacked the summons b4hand, what do you expect Itachi to do, tell him: "hey i'm sorry and all, but i'm gonna attack you wth ama"



LOL Nagato was handling B before, and Itachi attacked him, with Ama, then Nagato dispelled it, then uses enma to heal his arm...
So healthy Itachi+B were able to land a hit on a crippled Nagato... and that's oneshooting?


But i guess that's the best  Itachi CAN do.


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't know if this has been mentioned, but it appears Shisui's MS technique was called "kotoamatsukami," at least from what I can see.

Anyways, here comes the Uchiha bashing in the form of Nagato fapping.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I see several people talking about Danzou beating Shisui and taking it against his will, but it seems more likely to me that Shisui gave his eye willingly. I don't quite understand Shisui's motivation, but it looks to me that he and Itachi were partners. Otherwise why else would Shisui give Itachi the power of his mangekyou? A genjutsu which commands its victim to protect Konoha wouldn't make sense for someone who was part of the coup.



I'm starting to get a very bad feeling that Kishimoto is never going to explain the entire story of the Uchiha coup. It seems like every time it's brought up, it just gets more complicated, and I feel like at this point in the story we should be getting some affirmations, even if they are mixed in with more questions.


----------



## FearTear (Aug 3, 2011)

> Shisui's genjutsu would then activate and make Sasuke "protect konoha".



I knew it! I knew it! The crow's porpuse is to brainwash Sasuke!


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Norngpinky said:


> I thought Nagato came back to life. That would have backfired Kabuto so bad if that was the case.



Kabuto took full control, meaning, he made Nagato a mindless killing machine. Nagato then absorbed Bee's V2 which revitalized him.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi isn't weak, Nagato is just powerful as fuck.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> stop inventing things.he didnt beat him.Nagato repelled the amaterasu once kabuto wanted him to start fighting.after that he completly owned everyone.
> and it will take Itachi+2 jin to take on Nagato next week.



Nagato was knocked the fuck out, but Edo Tensei regenerated him. But who cares? That was crippled Nagato. We're about to see the two men everyone has been ranting about for years: Healthy Nagato and Healthy Itachi.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> yes!!!!!
> im expecting all the resp now.ive bee saying for years that Nagato can restore himself!!!!
> i was right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ET nagato can, I see no reason why he didn't when he was alive, aside from him not being sure if he alone>6 paths.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

Let Itachi and Nagato go what does that matter ? We have Naruto as the best Genjutsu user confirmed


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Aug 3, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> Cerberus is defeated because Nagato got burned by amaterasu



But Nagato is still alive, Cerberus shouldn't die or anything.

Does this mean Amaterasu > FRS?


----------



## Bonds (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> stop inventing things.he didnt beat him.Nagato repelled the amaterasu once kabuto wanted him to start fighting.after that he completly owned everyone.
> and it will take* Itachi+2 jin to take on Nagato next week.*



Are you Kishi? Then stop "inventing things". 

We have no idea how this will play out, there's just as good a chance with Itachi free he fights Nagato solo.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 3, 2011)

FearTear said:


> I knew it! I knew it! The crow's porpuse is to brainwash Sasuke!



LOL 

TNJ has been DEFEATED!!!!!!!


----------



## Joker J (Aug 3, 2011)

Soo basically in 551 Narto is going to play tug-of-war again with Nagato.
I
 forgot Nagato had the ability to simply touch someone and snatch their soul...that's awesome!


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> stop inventing things.he didnt beat him.Nagato repelled the amaterasu once kabuto wanted him to start fighting.after that he completly owned everyone.
> and it will take Itachi+2 jin to take on Nagato next week.



You should stop inventing things...

Itachi with one use of ama destroyed two summons+Nagato.


Owned everyone, using shinra tensei on B who tanked it and surprising naruto-who doesn't have ocular eyes to see where the chameleon was-ain't owning, Itachi wasn 't doing shit neither 
You'll see next chapter when Naruto solos him with ease, or that Itachi tells the jin duo that he can handle him...just wait and see


----------



## Boss Master (Aug 3, 2011)

haha kids calm down, Itachi merely used *one* MS tech on Nagato and he was only saved because he could regenerate, being an Edo Tensei... just calm down, Tsukiyomi and Susano'o haven't even been brought into the equation.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

Shisui was one powerful man. also nagato finally transformed


----------



## slickcat (Aug 3, 2011)

NAGATO RULESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> But Nagato is still alive, Cerberus shouldn't die or anything.
> 
> Does this mean Amaterasu > FRS?



I'm gonna show you something quick , if FRS got on Raikage's arm he would be completely vaporized , if FRS touched Karin she would be completely vaporized , if FRS touched a Samurai he would be completely vaporized .

Now where are those people who were hit by it ? Living


----------



## HInch (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> stop inventing things.he didnt beat him.Nagato repelled the amaterasu once kabuto wanted him to start fighting.after that he completly owned everyone.
> and it will take Itachi+2 jin to take on Nagato next week.



This. Seriously people, when will you start just accepting what Vered states? When it comes to Nagato, he's an authority.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Let Itachi and Nagato go what does that matter ? We have Naruto as the best Genjutsu user confirmed



Tsukuyomi + Yatagarasu > Yatagarasu + Frog Song

Itachi still wins. 

And it's possible Naruto won't be keeping the crow, now that he's soul-ripped.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 3, 2011)

So is the crow a one time use?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2011)

Seriously ? Who said Nagato was weak to begin with ?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 3, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> But Nagato is still alive, Cerberus shouldn't die or anything.
> 
> Does this mean Amaterasu > FRS?



Nah I think Nagato clearly passed out for a moment after he was hit by amaterasu. As soon as the summoner is down, cerberus disappears


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, Now I am back to hoping sasuke shows up every week


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 3, 2011)

Makes me wonder how freaking Ao managed to battle Shisui and survive


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 3, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Seriously ? Who said Nagato was weak to begin with ?



Uchiha fans


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Nagato was knocked the fuck out, but Edo Tensei regenerated him. But who cares? That was crippled Nagato. We're about to see the two men everyone has been ranting about for years: Healthy Nagato and Healthy Itachi.



Nagato was knocked out but when kabuto took him over and you wiill see it in the translation he repelled amaterasu and quickly toook over the fight.his rinnegan also changed  color indicating that kabuto took full control over him.
i agree that we'll see prime Nagato and itachi now perhaps going at it like the fandoms always wanted.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Tsukuyomi + Yatagarasu > Yatagarasu + Frog Song
> 
> Itachi still wins.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure Naruto won't be keeping the crow.




Tsukuyomi < Yatagarasu + Frog Song 

Show me a panel or a feat of Itachi using Yatagarasu please


----------



## HInch (Aug 3, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Makes me wonder how freaking Ao managed to battle Shisui and survive



Ao is fucking boss.


----------



## Penance (Aug 3, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> So is the crow a one time use?



I'm thinking It'll be a summon...


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I'm gonna show you something quick , if FRS got on Raikage's arm he would be completely vaporized , if FRS touched Karin she would be completely vaporized , if FRS touched a Samurai he would be completely vaporized .
> 
> Now where are those people who were hit by it ? Living



Now now, Sasuke's Amaterasu is admittedly shit, but Itachi's? It one-shot cerberus (apparently) whereas FRS only made it multiply.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> So is the crow a one time use?



Doesn't seem like it. It still hangs around after it used genjutsu on Itachi.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Makes me wonder how freaking Ao managed to battle Shisui and survive


*
Byakugan is that godly*


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

HInch said:


> This. Seriously people, when will you start just accepting what Vered states? When it comes to Nagato, he's an authority.



im a she


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Doesn't seem like it. It still hangs around after it used genjutsu on Itachi.



That doesn't mean that it can be used again. The crow probably needs to keep the genjutsu running on Itachi.


----------



## Blackgallon (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a feeling once this is all done Naruto is going to destroy the crow or something, saying he doesn't want to mind control his friend into doing the right thing.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Tsukuyomi < Yatagarasu + Frog Song
> 
> Show me a panel or a feat of Itachi using Yatagarasu please



I can show you a panel of Itachi shoving his "power" down Naruto's throat.


----------



## HInch (Aug 3, 2011)

Boss Master said:


> haha kids calm down, Itachi merely used *one* MS tech on Nagato and he was only saved because he could regenerate, being an Edo Tensei... just calm down, Tsukiyomi and Susano'o haven't even been brought into the equation yet.



Definitely worth a new account.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 3, 2011)

Well that crowjob was truely unexpected.

One thing for sure though,there goes the 'Naruto will need Itachis power to save his ass in the fight with Sasuke'.

'cause I know Sasukes not gonna fall for that genjutsu.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> Now now, Sasuke's Amaterasu is admittedly shit, but Itachi's? It one-shot cerberus (apparently) whereas FRS only made it multiply.



No Cerberus didn't multiply after it , and * prove * it's a FRS 

that was a big Rasengan , a FRS is * thrown * , that was a *point-blank Chou Oodama Kyuubi Rasengan *


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 3, 2011)

> No. It doesn't. The Rinnegan is still the strongest. Its been called the strongest several times in the manga and databook. Its what Madara wanted over his MS. Its what the Rikudou Sennin had.
> 
> Please, stop it.



the supreme doujutsu disagrees,




where it says Rinnegan strongest dojutsu apart from Jirayas assumption

sharingan was called many times strongest dojutsu in manga plus it was called supreme/ultimate doujutsu in all databook.....


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> I can show you a panel of Itachi shoving his "power" down Naruto's throat.



when does he use it?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> I have a feeling once this is all done Naruto is going to destroy the crow or something, saying he doesn't want to mind control his friend into doing the right thing.



No, the crow will never be used on Sasuke now. It will keep Itachi as a protector of Konoha until Edo Tensei ends. If it ends.


----------



## HInch (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> im a she



My apologies. Okay people change the gender in the original statement and still do what I say.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> Nagato was knocked out but when kabuto took him over and you wiill see it in the translation he repelled amaterasu and quickly toook over the fight.his rinnegan also changed  color indicating that kabuto took full control over him.
> i agree that we'll see prime Nagato and itachi now perhaps going at it like the fandoms always wanted.



No, he couldn't do shit against the first ama because it would appear on his arm, the thing that saved him was Edo regen. because otherwise he'd have to resort to hell realm, and you know that it's not a viable option in a one vs one battle.

Besides, Nagato already showed all of his realm powers when Itachi has only shown one MS jutsu


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Bonds said:


> Are you Kishi? Then stop "inventing things".
> 
> We have no idea how this will play out, there's just as good a chance with Itachi free he fights Nagato solo.



Actually looking at the pictures it'll be a 3 on 1.

Killer B is alive, the main character will defo make it out (chakra arms?) and Itachi's still up and kicking.

Saying 1 v 1 might be closer to 'inventing things'. 
Maybe a brief 1 v 1.

Though, unless Itachi will be hype for a healthy Nagato, I don't think a 1 v 1 will happen.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 3, 2011)

Boss Master said:


> haha kids calm down, Itachi merely used *one* MS tech on Nagato and he was only saved because he could regenerate, being an Edo Tensei... just calm down, Tsukiyomi and Susano'o haven't even been brought into the equation yet.



and you need to stop wanking on itachi. nagato hasn't implemented his chibaku tensei and gedo mazo into this equation either


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> I can show you a panel of Itachi shoving his "power" down Naruto's throat.



And I can show you a panel of Itachi shoving * Shisui's power * down Naruto's throat and giving it to him 

I don't care how he got it , it's his now , in the battledome and KC it's all Naruto


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

If anything, defeating healthy Nagato will be hype for Itachi.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Byakugan allowed AO to fight shisui and survive while Itachi was genjutsued from the start

Byakugan=Best doujutsu


----------



## Tengu (Aug 3, 2011)

I wonder if Nagato breaks Itachi free of the genjutsu when he uses soul rip on Itachi.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> No Cerberus didn't multiply after it , and * prove * it's a FRS
> 
> that was a big Rasengan , a FRS is * thrown * , that was a *point-blank Chou Oodama Kyuubi Rasengan *



Cerberus summoned with 3 heads, after FRS, many heads.

Rasengan = Giant Ball with Kishi scribbles inside it, FRS = Giant Ball with wind lines and spiral shit and stuff.  FRS doesn't have to be thrown, look at Naruto vs Kakuzu, and he now has chakra hands to use them anyway


----------



## Bonds (Aug 3, 2011)

Naruto isn't going to let that crow control Sasuke. He plans to do it his own way. You won't see that genjutsu again.


----------



## auem (Aug 3, 2011)

a new genjutsu...genjutsu of heavenly creation...
it confirms sasuke will have izanami...total destruction power..


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 3, 2011)

Well one thing is for sure, Itachi didn't kill Shisui. I always knew he didn't do it. Shisui's suicide was probably the real deal, perhaps he couldn't accept the mission of killing the Uchiha like Itachi did. That or Danzou found out he was a Uchiha Clan spy.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 3, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> So is the crow a one time use?


From the translation we've gotten, it's literally a crow (Yatagarasu) that Itachi put Shisui's mangekyou sharingan into.  I'd say basically it's a new summon Naruto can use and should stick around unless it gets killed.


----------



## Blackgallon (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> No, the crow will never be used on Sasuke now. It will keep Itachi as a protector of Konoha until Edo Tensei ends. If it ends.



Possible as well.

Atleast we can agree it most likely won't be around to be used on Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> No, he couldn't do shit against the first ama because it would appear on his arm, the thing that saved him was Edo regen. because otherwise he'd have to resort to hell realm, *and you know that it's not a viable option in a one vs one battle.
> *
> Besides, Nagato already showed all of his realm powers when Itachi has only shown one MS jutsu



Where is this coming from?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> If anything, defeating healthy Nagato will be hype for Itachi.



But that's never going to happen so too bad


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

It all makes sense.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Byakugan allowed AO to fight shisui and survive while Itachi was genjutsued from the start
> 
> Byakugan=Best doujutsu



Or Shisui didn't use Kotoamatsukami on fodder-Ao.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato is truly a beast.he'se like a living Samehada but much better able to absrobe all ninjutsu and chakra and regenerate himself with it!!
he coud have fought naruto if he wanted to after all.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 3, 2011)

Im still trying to figure out wtf happened. 

So is Itachi still in Edo but just outside of Kabuto control or did he come back to life?

Anyway this is a pretty good for the Allies.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> Cerberus summoned with 3 heads, after FRS, many heads.
> 
> Rasengan = Giant Ball with Kishi scribbles inside it, FRS = Giant Ball with wind lines and spiral shit and stuff.  FRS doesn't have to be thrown, look at Naruto vs Kakuzu, and he now has chakra hands to use them anyway



You still can't prove it's a FRS


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> You still can't prove it's a FRS



...


You can't prove it's not 

My argument based on art style > your argument based on a false limitation


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 3, 2011)

Naruto won't destroy the crow. If anything Sasuke's EMS will overpower the thing. It'll all seem useless until Naruto comes through and Sasuke finally converts. Something like that won't work on Sasuke. This is Sasuke we're talking about. The guy has EMS, he's not going to fall for something like that, he's evil as hell. I wouldn't be surprised if when he walks all the plants end up dying. 

Vered was right again, always the correct one regarding Nagato stuff, doubt don't people. As for the chapter greater than I expected. All 3 chapters in the trilogy are pretty amazing this week. I'm very very pleased. We just need a translation. 

Next week will be a doozy.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Im still trying to figure out wtf happened.
> 
> So is Itachi still in Edo but just outside of Kabuto control or did he come back to life?
> 
> Anyway this is a pretty good for the Allies.



He is still an Edo and technically under Kabuto's control; however, Shisui's Mangekyou Sharingan Genjutsu overrides the commands Kabuto gave him, with the order of, "Protect Konoha."


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Im still trying to figure out wtf happened.
> 
> So is Itachi still in Edo but just outside of Kabuto control or did he come back to life?
> 
> Anyway this is a pretty good for the Allies.




Itachi is still Edo, Naruto's crow just used mind control genjutsu on Itachi to get him out of Kabuto's control.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> Nagato is truly a beast.he'se like a living Samehada but much better able to absrobe all ninjutsu and chakra and regenerate himself with it!!
> he coud have fought naruto if he wanted to after all.



Samehada regenerates with it too.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 3, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> So is the crow a one time use?



It looks like it. That genjutsu most certainly won't work on Sasuke. Unless the crow has some other use. This is it.



Marsala said:


> That doesn't mean that it can be used again. The crow probably needs to keep the genjutsu running on Itachi.



If Itachi is still there. I expect Itachi to disassemble any second now. Kabuto's control over him is broken and Shisui's control over him isn't perfect. If Itachi feels that the best way for him to protect Konoha is to end his time as an Edo Tensei, his soul will be freed instantly.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 3, 2011)

Lol so does this mean that Itachi is no longer tha official strongest genjutsu user in the manga?

He just got genjutsued

Anyway that was impressive,and unexpected of him to break free from Edo Tensei.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> Nagato is truly a beast.he'se like a living Samehada but much better able to absrobe all ninjutsu and chakra and regenerate himself with it!!



That is cheap. My god will we ever see V2 without somebody draining it?

Well I guess they still have melee attacks.


----------



## Tengu (Aug 3, 2011)

Imagine Itachi with EMS and Shisui's power, and Itachi could have got that power if he wanted.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 3, 2011)

Boss Master said:


> haha kids calm down, Itachi merely used *one* MS tech on Nagato and he was only saved because he could regenerate, being an Edo Tensei... just calm down, Tsukiyomi and Susano'o haven't even been brought into the equation.


Amateratsu is enough
Itachi just needs to continuously use amaterastsu


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Im still trying to figure out wtf happened.
> 
> So is Itachi still in Edo but just outside of Kabuto control or did he come back to life?
> 
> Anyway this is a pretty good for the Allies.



Itachi is still a zombie but Kabuto's control was overridden by Shisui's control. Itachi is now under the order to protect Konoha... which is exactly what he wants to do anyway. The only thing the order might force him to do against his will is kill Sasuke if it comes to that.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 3, 2011)

HEHEHHE, WAR HAS BEGAN... Now in this chapter we ll have all out war.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Does this Nagato vs Itachi usually get you all stirred up? I can't leave the page for a minute without 2 extra pages being made after I refresh. 

Also did Nagato use Shinra Tensei throughout?


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

* Byakugan can see through all Genjutsus , if it broke KotoAmaTsukami it can break Tsukuyomi * 

It's proven , Ao said he saw shisui's Genjutsu , and he survived so he broke it with Byakugan


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

so it seems Shisui and Itachi were partners. maybe he did give danzou his sharingan to prove himself. maybe the uchihas were up to something worse then just a coup. and both itachi and shisui decided to betray them.


----------



## VoDe (Aug 3, 2011)

So now Naruto has pretty much same ability as Tsukishima in Bleach.

Lmao.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

I think this chapter prooves that cripple Nagato >>>> Itachi + Naruto + Bee


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> No, he couldn't do shit against the first ama because it would appear on his arm, the thing that saved him was Edo regen. because otherwise he'd have to resort to hell realm, and you know that it's not a viable option in a one vs one battle.
> 
> Besides, Nagato already showed all of his realm powers when Itachi has only shown one MS jutsu



Why isn't it a viable option?
And LOL at Nagato using all his jutsu? Did you skip the part when it's sais he mastered all elements?


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 3, 2011)

In some ways it makes sense Byukagan can break. Because if u can see Chakra u should always know if your in a genjutsu.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Well it seems like the hyuga will be able to resist Madara's Mugen tsukuyomi.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Amateratsu is enough
> Itachi just needs to continuously use amaterastsu



And Nagato just needs to continue using Preta's ability  and Shinra Tensei


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I think this chapter prooves that cripple Nagato >>>> Itachi + Naruto + Bee



That's weird, I could have sworn Itachi paneled him.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

slickcat said:


> HEHEHHE, WAR HAS BEGAN... Now in this chapter we ll have all out war.



In the manga or in the forums?


----------



## Tengu (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I think this chapter prooves that cripple Nagato >>>> Itachi + Naruto + Bee



I think you need to change your sig and avatar with Itachi ones.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

No wonder Kishi hid Shisui's eye underneath Danzou's bandages when he used it at the summit; he hadn't wanted to reveal Shisui's Mangekyou design.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh snap! Shisui was a Mangekyou Sharingan user after all!

Nagato is so beast. If Naruto tried to fight him after disposing of Rikudou Pain, he would've been demolished. I didn't even consider him restoring himself to full health with Gakidou... Why didn't he just do that when he was alive? Or was the kind of chakra Killer B just gave him pretty much necessary?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I think this chapter prooves that cripple Nagato >>>> Itachi + Naruto + Bee



1. he is no longer a cripple; obviously healthy undead Nagato is a monster.

2. Itachi hasn't attacked him again since Nagato revived fully; Itachi is probably the one who is going to beat him, since he has the perfect weapon to do so.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Does this Nagato vs Itachi usually get you all stirred up? I can't leave the page for a minute without 2 extra pages being made after I refresh.
> 
> Also did Nagato use Shinra Tensei throughout?



he used 2 shinra tensesi think.one is the big explasion.
he used preta realm to compeltly own bee and restore himself completly.
he used human realm to try and suck naruto soul out or his energy at  the end of the chapter while the chameleon grabed naruto from behind.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

For all the tards saying Ao broke Shisui's genjutsu, that's not what he said at all. He detected its use on Yagura.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Does this Nagato vs Itachi usually get you all stirred up? I can't leave the page for a minute without 2 extra pages being made after I refresh.
> 
> Also did Nagato use Shinra Tensei throughout?


He used it twice, it looks like.  He repelled Amaterasu after it ate through his arm and there's that big shinra tensei that knocked B down.


----------



## Shiorin (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Also did Nagato use Shinra Tensei throughout?



This chapter he used a few Shinra Tensei, summoned the chameleon, Preta Path, and Human Path.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 3, 2011)

we need a translation bad.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

So this confirms the hyuga can break out of any genjutsu


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> For all the tards saying Ao broke Shisui's genjutsu, that's not what he said at all. He detected its use on Yagura.



He fought shisui though, that's how he knew the genjutsu used on Yagura was similar to Shisuis and that the genjutsu used on Mifune was Shisuis.

@jude too bad they can't do anything else.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 3, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> But he does suck.  Shusui's eyes aren't really his abilities.



Lol guess what? IF it isnt a 1 time use power THEY ARE his abilities. Can Naruto use it as he would use any other power? If he does they are his abilities.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes trans so needed.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2011)

As soon as the script is out I can do it, but the scans are too bad quality for me to even read.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Lol so does this mean that Itachi is no longer tha official strongest genjutsu user in the manga?
> 
> He just got genjutsued
> 
> Anyway that was impressive,and unexpected of him to break free from Edo Tensei.


Well, it's probable that Itachi doesn't want to get rid of the genjutsu.

As for using hell realm in battle, do you remember how slow is that shit?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

Amaetarsu did shit as usual  Nagato repelled it as expected  Chuunin level technique is chuunin


----------



## Jesus (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> wait so now its itachi+naruto+bee vs Nagato???
> lol



lmao


It looks like Nagato regenerated by absorbing Bee's chakra through Ghost Realm's power.  Which means he could have done it when he was alive, staying connected to Gedo Mazou was probably his choice.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

With Shisui's Mangekyou power in mind, is it okay to assume that each particular family within the clan possess some of their own abilities?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Lol guess what? IF it isnt a 1 time use power THEY ARE his abilities. Can Naruto use it as he would use any other power? If he does they are his abilities.



If it could be used again, the crow would use it on Nagato.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Oh snap! Shisui was a Mangekyou Sharingan user after all!
> 
> Nagato is so beast. If Naruto tried to fight him after disposing of Rikudou Pain, he would've been demolished. I didn't even consider him restoring himself to full health with Gakidou... Why didn't he just do that when he was alive? Or was the kind of chakra Killer B just gave him pretty much necessary?



becuase a helthy Nagato is too much of a beast.so he need to convert or else Naruto wouldnt have won with SM against him.
killerbee got all his chakra out of him when he physicaly hit nagato.
Nagato is like a better living samehada.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> For all the tards saying Ao broke Shisui's genjutsu, that's not what he said at all. He detected its use on Yagura.



For all the tards denying it Ao fought Shisui and survived , so he broke the Genjutsu


----------



## Volture (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh man, it was all so simple. Why didn't anyone think of this?! I'd say Kishi did a great job on this.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Amaterasu would never work on Nagato, I don't see it making it a bad tech.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> For all the tards saying Ao broke Shisui's genjutsu, that's not what he said at all. He detected its use on Yagura.



Not so, Strategos. I fought him once!


----------



## icyBlade (Aug 3, 2011)

Naruto needs to go sage mode now so his chakra can't be sucked by Nagato


----------



## Faustus (Aug 3, 2011)

So, if Shisui's mind control *is* MS genjutsu, does it prove every MS user has his own version of MS genjutsu? Itachi has Tsukuyomi, Sasuke has his weak shit and now Shisui's version is also different...


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> For all the tards denying it Ao fought Shisui and survived , so he broke the Genjutsu



Just like Kakuzu broke Bringer of Darkness and countered a tailed beast army. 



Oh, right, that's not conclusive. At all.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 3, 2011)

Hmm should be good. Itachi and Nagato are now at above Prime Levels since they are undead. So Undead Prime Nagato vs Undead Prime Itachi, Naruto & Bee sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## Bonds (Aug 3, 2011)

I thought it was obvious Shisui had MS based on Danzou saying the eye "needed time to recover". Since when does a normal sharingan have such a specialized ability as well as needing time to recover unless it's MS? Think Kakashi, it takes him a damn long time to recover after one use and two or three puts him on the verge of death.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

wait imagine how strongis Madara he has the rinengan and all of Nagato abbilities!!!!!!


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Well, it's probable that Itachi doesn't want to get rid of the genjutsu.
> 
> As for using hell realm in battle, do you remember how slow is that shit?



What does speed have to do with it?

Unless they can forcefully knock Nagato out of it, there shouldn't be a problem. He's merely summoning Enma and either hoping in its mouth or it kinda eats him while it's appearing.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Amaetarsu did shit as usual  Nagato repelled it as expected  Chuunin level technique is chuunin



Yep, pretty much


----------



## slickcat (Aug 3, 2011)

In the forums Pika. Anyways Nagato is a beast. Now hes going to reach unimagined heights from sucking Narutos last chakra. Naruto will be forced to go into sage mode, or Narutos chakra is so pure that it kills the edo tensei on its own. I guess it was a good chapter, too bad we dont get to see Naruto n bee vs itachi further. Kishimoto saved him from being trolled.
And whats this talk about Itachi killing Nagato and the summon with amaterasu. Nagato didnt even bother to retaliate,because If he did. He would have shinra tensei-ed the amaterasu, plus kishimoto was making use of his immortalness.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> Not so, Strategos. I fought him once!



That doesn't mean that Ao broke the genjutsu, just that he survived his encounter with Shisui. Maybe Shisui kicked his ass and spared him.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> If it could be used again, the crow would use it on Nagato.



Perhaps it can only be used at 1 person per time?


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> With Shisui's Mangekyou power in mind, is it okay to assume that each particular family within the clan possess some of their own abilities?



I was about to say that. Shisui's, Itachi's, and possibly Obito's are different lineages with different powers.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

What this chapter tells us

Nagato=God Tier
shisui=Best uchiha 
Hyuga=can easily break any genjutsu


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

so shisui had this genjutsu as one of his ms powers. it is different from itachis genjutsu. he probably also had 2 other different ms powers. wonder what they are. maybe the crow will use the other 2 next chapter. but doubt it since it seem it is only one  of his  eye.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Well, it's probable that Itachi doesn't want to get rid of the genjutsu.
> 
> As for using hell realm in battle, do you remember how slow is that shit?



Also Itachi did confirm it to be the strongest genjutsu right?

Huh did I say anything about 'hell realm' or 'battle'?I dont understand what youre asking.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Just like Kakuzu broke Bringer of Darkness and countered a tailed beast army.
> 
> Oh, right, that's not conclusive. At all.



Kakuzu was * left on the verge of death and was spared * , show me a page or databook page sayign that about Ao , please don't deny the manga simply because it makes your uchiha look bad


----------



## Hexa (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah, Sasuke's reaction to Kamui was simply that it was the power of Kakashi's mangekyou.  Kotoamatsukami is apparently the ability of Shisui's mangekyou.  It's possible that Danzou's eye had a somewhat different type of control genjutsu, though they definitely seem similar.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

I think fighting Madara in a head on battle is pretty much impossible now.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Madara is going to pawn.he can basicly take chakra to regenerate himself like Nagato did in this chapter.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi. 

Full powered Nagato. 

Thank. You. Kishi.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Oh snap! Shisui was a Mangekyou Sharingan user after all!
> 
> Nagato is so beast. If Naruto tried to fight him after disposing of Rikudou Pain, he would've been demolished. I didn't even consider him restoring himself to full health with Gakidou... Why didn't he just do that when he was alive? Or was the kind of chakra Killer B just gave him pretty much necessary?



Makes you wonder, just how did Itachi beat him? 

I'm not sure.  Perhaps just massive chakra moves can do it?
Perhaps absorbing chakra with a real body has benefits?

This makes me wonder how broken Madara will be.



vered said:


> he used 2 shinra tensesi think.one is the big explasion.
> he used preta realm to compeltly own bee and restore himself completly.
> he used human realm to try and suck naruto soul out or his energy at  the end of the chapter while the chameleon grabed naruto from behind.





Hexa said:


> He used it twice, it looks like.  He repelled Amaterasu after it ate through his arm and there's that big shinra tensei that knocked B down.






Shiorin said:


> This chapter he used a few Shinra Tensei, summoned the chameleon, Preta Path, and Human Path.



Thanks. 

So, that explosion from the chameleon is doubtlessly a Shinra Tensei?



Judecious said:


> So this confirms the hyuga can break out of any genjutsu



We know they see through it.
But that's different from being able to break out.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> Not so, Strategos. I fought him once!





SageRafa said:


> For all the tards denying it Ao fought Shisui and survived , so he broke the Genjutsu



Just because you fight someone and survive, it doesn't mean you won.

By your logic, if Ao won, then he should have killed Shisui, but we know he didn't.

It also could have been a skirmish, a fight with no real winner, or something in a melee.

Quit jumping to conclusions. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

icyBlade said:


> Naruto needs to go sage mode now so his chakra can't be sucked by Nagato



i dont think his chakra is being sucked his soul is being pulled out like human path did to shizune it seems.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

So the crow is not a one time thing as i expected ? I still predict that the crow will hold some more secrets.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Aug 3, 2011)

Good twist I guess from Kishi. Next it would be everyone versus Nagato and Nagato is certainly threat enough for such a battle.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 3, 2011)

Faustus said:


> So, if Shisui's mind control *is* MS genjutsu, does it prove every MS user has his own version of MS genjutsu? Itachi has Tsukuyomi, Sasuke has his weak shit and now Shisui's version is also different...



I think they all have Tsukuyomi its just that the properties of their MS Jutsus vary based on user. SO Sasuke has a sucky Tsukuyomi, his Enton Amaretusu and his Arrow Shooting Susanno. Itachi has Time Manipualting Tsukuyomi, Standard Amaretsu, and his Susanno.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

Gabe said:


> so shisui had this genjutsu as one of his ms powers. it is different from itachis genjutsu. he probably also had 2 other different ms powers. wonder what they are. maybe the crow will use the other 2 next chapter. but doubt it since it seem it is only one  of his  eye.



The other one was probably Danzou's "plant an idea in someone's head without eye contact" power. Shisui may not have had Susano'o or the equivalent; only the really cool Uchiha get that.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

So did Itachi have the Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan? Is that why his Mangekyō Sharingan was never shown in part one, aside form flashbacks? He did call Shisui's Mangekyō Sharingan "his power" when giving it to Naruto.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Just like Kakuzu broke Bringer of Darkness and countered a tailed beast army.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, right, that's not conclusive. At all.



Yeah cause Shodai didn't have a tailed best army when he fought Kakuzu in the first place


----------



## slickcat (Aug 3, 2011)

this proves it, Nagato CANNOT BE KILLED BY TECHNIQUES, hes now like hungry path, you must kill him with brute force. Sennin modo will make its appearance again. EPIC. cant wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Saru (Aug 3, 2011)

Holy SHIT.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't know.  I kind of feel like Nagato would have died twice, or close to it, this chapter if he wasn't an immortal zombie.  Killer B's attack was absorbed, but it'd still probably kill an non-immortal zombie well before that point, and Amaterasu at least chewed through his arm.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> So did Itachi have the Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan? Is that why his Mangekyō Sharingan was never shown in part one, aside form flashbacks? He did call Shisui's Mangekyō Sharingan "his power" when giving it to Naruto.



He needed the Eternal MS to beat madara.  If he had it he would have done so


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> What does speed have to do with it?
> 
> Unless they can forcefully knock Nagato out of it, there shouldn't be a problem. He's merely summoning Enma and either hoping in its mouth or it kinda eats him while it's appearing.



He needs to summon it and be healed by it...and he CAN do nothing in the meanwhile...Yeah not working in the middle of a fight.


----------



## HInch (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> With Shisui's Mangekyou power in mind, is it okay to assume that each particular family within the clan possess some of their own abilities?



I was more under the assumption they differed per individual, with Sasuke's coming from Itachi rather than being uniquely his. I believe the amaretsu manipulation is part of his own MS powers.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 3, 2011)

Brute force won't do either. Naruto can bash his face in or Bee can cut off his head but he just regenerates so that won't matter.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Just because you fight someone and survive, it doesn't mean you won.
> 
> By your logic, if Ao won, then he should have killed Shisui, but we know he didn't.
> 
> ...



Let me say something really quick , even if you have a skirmish you need to use * one genjutsu/ninjutsu/taijutsu move * , and the only Jutsus we know *Shisui has is Genjutsu * ; so if they fought , Shisui used a tech , and has he only has Genjutsu it's obvious he used one .

Now if you can show me a page which indicates another jutsu Shisui had that's fine


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Hyuga's are making a comeback.

INB4 Neji and Hinata rape this war.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 3, 2011)

Lol now I cant be happier.There go all the 'Naruto will need ITachis/the Uchihas power to save his ass when he fights Sasuke'.

Minatos 'That jutsu' will be the only thing that save his sons ass,in both fights with Madara and Sasuke.

Still I would be shocked if somehow Madara got genjutsued.


----------



## HInch (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> So did Itachi have the Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan? Is that why his Mangekyō Sharingan was never shown in part one, aside form flashbacks? He did call Shisui's Mangekyō Sharingan "his power" when giving it to Naruto.



Was it not shown when he stopped by Konoha?


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

Judecious said:


> He needed the Eternal MS to beat madara.  If he had it he would have done so



Itachi said that in a long monologue of lies. And having the Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan would explain why Madara said Itachi was the only thing standing in his way from attacking Konoha outright. Besides, having more than two Mangekyō Sharingans should result in at least one Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato vs RM Naruto-Bijuu Bee and Itachi, that right there speaks volumes.


----------



## Shiorin (Aug 3, 2011)

The scans are pretty small. Can anyone follow where Itachi went in the last few pages? Itachi, Naruto, and Bee are at the treetops while Nagato is on the ground. Then, Nagato dispels Amaterasu, gets up in the chameleon, and blasts them, but Itachi is nowhere to be seen?


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I don't know.  I kind of feel like Nagato would have died twice, or close to it, this chapter if he wasn't an immortal zombie.  Killer B's attack was absorbed, but it'd still probably kill an non-immortal zombie well before that point, and Amaterasu at least chewed through his arm.



a no.he absorbed his chakra and compeltly generated while still on the attack.
the amaterasu would have never killed him.he has Enma and taking chakra to regenerate .it wouldnt have done anything to him.
but i can always wait for the script to prove my point.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

It feels like Naruto will turn the tide of the battle next chapter and surprisse everyone with some uber haxed technique that will defeat both Nagato and Itachi. Either Minato's "That jutsu" or a completed Bijuu dama.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Aug 3, 2011)

Wait... who is the closest person to Shisui that he killed, or was the cause of the death of?


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

HInch said:


> I was more under the assumption they differed per individual, with Sasuke's coming from Itachi rather than being uniquely his. I believe the amaretsu manipulation is part of his own MS powers.



Amaterasu manipulation seems secondary. It's only usable after he creates Amaterasu with his other eye. He definitely has a genjutsu power from the same eye he manipulates Amaterasu with.

I don't know.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> a no.he absorbed his chakra and compeltly generated while still on the attack.
> the amaterasu would have never killed him.he has Enma and taking chakra to regenerate .it wouldnt have done anything to him.
> but i can always wait for the script to prove my point.



Stop mking things up..It's annoying


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm not sure about the lariat killing a non-immortal person.
iirc the Lariat with the horns is the killing one.


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Aug 3, 2011)

Shiorin said:


> The scans are pretty small. Can anyone follow where Itachi went in the last few pages? Itachi, Naruto, and Bee are at the treetops while Nagato is on the ground. Then, Nagato dispels Amaterasu, gets up in the chameleon, and blasts them, but Itachi is nowhere to be seen?



Itachi got Shinra Tensei'd like 500 billion miles away. That's the shot with the giant laser beam looking blast cutting through the forest.

Also, boss level avatar there. Nana is so much win.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 3, 2011)

Satsuma0 said:


> Wait... who is the closest person to Shisui that he killed, or was the cause of the death of?



We can only speculate about this unfortunately.
IIRC him and Itachi were like brothers so someone closer than him?

Possibility remains MS can be acquired some different way hence Kakashi.

Anyhow:
I dout Kishi will that far into it to reveal it.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2011)

Why didn't Nagato restore himself before?? shit don't make sense


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Let me say something really quick , even if you have a skirmish you need to use * one genjutsu/ninjutsu/taijutsu move * , and the only Jutsus we know *Shisui has is Genjutsu * ; so if they fought , Shisui used a tech , and has he only has Genjutsu it's obvious he used one .
> 
> Now if you can show me a page which indicates another jutsu Shisui had that's fine



The whole point is that the claim you made that Byakugan can break Kotoamatsukami, is premature. We cannot make any conclusions from Ao encountering that move.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Itachi said that in a long monologue of lies. And having the Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan would explain why Madara said Itachi was the only thing standing in his way from attacking Konoha outright. Besides, having more than two Mangekyō Sharingans should result in at least one Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan.



didnt he say you needed your siblings eyes?  to gain normal MS you kill your friend.


----------



## Suibi (Aug 3, 2011)

Shiorin said:


> The scans are pretty small. Can anyone follow where Itachi went in the last few pages? Itachi, Naruto, and Bee are at the treetops while Nagato is on the ground. Then, Nagato dispels Amaterasu, gets up in the chameleon, and blasts them, but Itachi is nowhere to be seen?



we got 16 pages out of usual 17 pages. Itachi might be in that one.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 3, 2011)

Shiorin said:


> The scans are pretty small. Can anyone follow where Itachi went in the last few pages? Itachi, Naruto, and Bee are at the treetops while Nagato is on the ground. Then, Nagato dispels Amaterasu, gets up in the chameleon, and blasts them, but Itachi is nowhere to be seen?


Nagato blasted all three with a big shinra tensei and separated them.  Naruto just got back to B in the last page, but Itachi is probably just around somewhere heading to the location.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Let me say something really quick , even if you have a skirmish you need to use * one genjutsu/ninjutsu/taijutsu move * , and the only Jutsus we know *Shisui has is Genjutsu * ; so if they fought , Shisui used a tech , and has he only has Genjutsu it's obvious he used one .
> 
> Now if you can show me a page which indicates another jutsu Shisui had that's fine



I said quit jumping to conclusions.

You just dug your own grave even deeper with this post.

In case you can't figure out what you did: Because we only know of one Genjutsu Shisui used, you decide that is exactly what he used against Ao and what Ao broke.

And in skirmishes, it isn't unreasonable or unusual for both sides to break their own jutsu to retreat, so even if he did use this particular genjutsu, who knows who broke it? AND I should say that even if Ao broke a genjutsu of Shisui's, it doesn't mean anything because who knows what genjutsu it was? Breaking a simple genjutsu doesn't mean you can break a hax one.

We don't know enough. At all. There are a dozen possibilities. You're just jumping immediately to the "Hyuuga >>> Uchiha" one and it's so obvious it's pathetic.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Stop mking things up..It's annoying



im not making anything up.im actualy using manga meterial to back my things.
the script will back it as well.
still no ohana though.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> didnt he say you needed your siblings MS?  to gain normal MS you kill your friend.



Ah, that makes sense.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

With the way Nagato is just stealing chakra left and right from Naruto and B to empower himself, I wonder if it will be Itachi who has to defeat him?


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> He needs to summon it and be healed by it...and he CAN do nothing in the meanwhile...Yeah not working in the middle of a fight.



Summon Cerberus, let the Guy struggle, then uses it


----------



## Achilles (Aug 3, 2011)

What happened to the dog and the bird on the second last page? Did Nagato heal them too?



Jesus said:


> Which means he could have done it when he was alive, staying connected to Gedo Mazou was probably his choice.



Damn crazy masochist.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> He needs to summon it and be healed by it...and he CAN do nothing in the meanwhile...Yeah not working in the middle of a fight.



You act as if summoning it takes forever. Once it's summon, he's good. How is anyone going to interrupt the healing process?

Ebisu was kicked right through it by Hell Pain, while attempting to save Konohamaru. I'm not sure if an enemy can interact with it unless it first interacts with the target.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Aug 3, 2011)

Also , so Shisui gave Itachi the MS?


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> With the way Nagato is just stealing chakra left and right from Naruto and B to empower himself, I wonder if it will be Itachi who has to defeat him?



healthy Nagato vs healthy Itachi?
forum will explode in 2 weeks if its going to happen.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Achilles said:


> What happened to the dog and the bird on the second last page? Did Nagato heal them too?



Amaterasu burned them to shit.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> im not making anything up.im actualy using manga meterial to back my things.
> the script will back it as well.
> still no ohana though.



Why are you waiting for a script?
You have manga panels right there...


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> healthy Nagato vs healthy Itachi?
> forum will explode in 2 weeks if its going to happen.



The forum's already exploding lol. But it does seem likely, given that the Totsuka Blade is the only technique that can seal Nagato at this point, seeing as how the "lets charge with chakra cloaks" isn't working. Of course, Naruto will probably try the "let's throw a spiraling chakra-object at him!" strategy first.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> healthy Nagato vs healthy Itachi?
> forum will explode in 2 weeks if its going to happen.



Haha the 2 biggest fandoms 

DO IT KISHI!!


----------



## calimike (Aug 3, 2011)

This Cahpter is EPIC!!!! I read all non-stop and keep go...........


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Why are you waiting for a script?
> You have manga panels right there...



the pics are too small to transalte from them.
ohana will soon give us the script and only then we'll get the full picture.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> With the way Nagato is just stealing chakra left and right from Naruto and B to empower himself, I wonder if it will be Itachi who has to defeat him?



My 'Healthy/Prime' Nagato vs your 'Prime/Healthy' Itachi, it looks to go down next week. Everything is on the line, the most important battle of all time.

Bring it on.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

We didn't see the dog disappear. Perhaps when its multiplied like crazy Nagato could remove the flames?



Godtachi said:


> Stop mking things up..It's annoying



Both sides seem to be doing that.

One side is flaunting out some -- again still trying to get my head around how -- 'facts' that this proves Itachi>Nagato; MS>Rinnegan et cetra when there has been *no* reference to such.

Whereas the other seems to be guilty of similar, not of a grand scale as I can't seem to think of anything to name; mainly because the page is flooded with speculation from the 'Itachi-group' whenever I refresh.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 3, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Lol now I cant be happier.There go all the 'Naruto will need ITachis/the Uchihas power to save his ass when he fights Sasuke'.
> 
> Minatos 'That jutsu' will be the only thing that save his sons ass,in both fights with Madara and Sasuke.
> 
> Still I would be shocked if somehow Madara got genjutsued.



The crow could be a permanent power.... a summon or something bust most likely it will need some rest time to open the eye again like Danzo who needed time to use Shisui technique, still its his power if he can use it.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't quite understand why Kabuto just doesn't unsummon Itachi.  But I'm guessing now that he has broken free from the control he'll return to heaven after this fight.

Itachi I think makes the most sense for the "who is going to do the seal?" question from last weeks.  He at least should have Totsuka, and it'd be totally acceptable for him to know a random sealing jutsu or two.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi seals Nagato with Totsuka. Nagato can't absorb it because it uses a genjutsu so absorbing it just triggers the sealing. Itachi sticks around to help Naruto and Bee. Fandom explodes.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Sasuke and Shisui are the two best uchiha 

the rest can't even compare


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

On the page where Nagato is lying on the ground you can clearly see the Amaterasu is clearly being stoped by something which looks like a giant hand coming from the ground.
This is most likely Hell realm's power over Amaterasu.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I said quit jumping to conclusions.
> 
> You just dug your own grave even deeper with this post.
> 
> ...



Shisui only has 2 Genjutsu and neither can be broken * supposedly * , he has * not  * any more Jutsus known so he used the ones he has .

No no no Itachi / Sasuke / Madara would shit any Hyuuga any day of the week , * all I said is Hyuuga > Genjutsu * nothing more


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> With the way Nagato is just stealing chakra left and right from Naruto and B to empower himself, I wonder if it will be Itachi who has to defeat him?



Itachi's shown his limits against B, B was onzshot by NAgato...
I guess it'll be Itachi( who doesn't have to worry about his chakra)+Naruto+B


----------



## HInch (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> My 'Healthy/Prime' Nagato vs your 'Prime/Healthy' Itachi, it looks to go down next week. Everything is on the line, the most important battle of all time.
> 
> Bring it on.



Oh God. I can't wait until both Nagato & Itachi trapped in the genjutsu clam. This place will fall apart and I will rise as one of the Mizukage faithfulo, taking my place at the top of the shattered remains of Naruto Forums.com.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

Angelo said:


> Summon Cerberus, let the Guy struggle, then uses it


Itachi one-Paneled it 

And Itachi can touch multiple opponents with a single hit of ama, that's so awesome


----------



## Hexa (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> On the page where Nagato is lying on the ground you can clearly see the Amaterasu is clearly being stoped by something which looks like a giant hand coming from the ground.
> This is most likely Hell realm's power over Amaterasu.


He used Shinra Tensei.  Amaterasu did take out his arm before that, though it just regenerates.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Sasuke and Shisui are the two best uchiha
> 
> the rest can't even compare


Itachi is up there too, Jude.


----------



## Bonds (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> With the way Nagato is just stealing chakra left and right from Naruto and B to empower himself, I wonder if it will be Itachi who has to defeat him?



Those are my thoughts. Bee has already been drained. Doesn't necessarily mean he's out of the fight, but hell, he could be...look at how badly beaten he was vs Kisame after getting drained. It was only after Samehada gave him back chakra that he was able to stand up again. Unless that happens again he might be done.

Obviously Naruto isn't going to get his soul sucked here, but it was undoubtedly have to be Itachi who saves him. From there, who knows. I'm hoping for a 1v1 Itachi v Nagato match-up with both of them ultimately dispersing back to their graves but Kishi can go in several directions here.

Remember, Madara and his pains are on the way.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

So its confirmed that the black flames which appeared around Nagato's Enma were indeed Amaterasu since he extinguished the flames this chapter ?


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I don't quite understand why Kabuto just doesn't unsummon Itachi.  But I'm guessing now that he has broken free from the control he'll return to heaven after this fight.
> 
> Itachi I think makes the most sense for the "who is going to do the seal?" question from last weeks.  He at least should have Totsuka, and it'd be totally acceptable for him to know a random sealing jutsu or two.



there is also this slight possibility that soul ripping abbilities will double ko both itachi and nagato.
with all of kishi implications of them equals in power.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Itachi is up there too, Jude.



He's pretty cool too


----------



## emanresu (Aug 3, 2011)

so a superior uchiha greater than Itachi existed.. shisui = Tobi then


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I don't quite understand why Kabuto just doesn't unsummon Itachi.  But I'm guessing now that he has broken free from the control he'll return to heaven after this fight.
> 
> Itachi I think makes the most sense for the "who is going to do the seal?" question from last weeks.  He at least should have Totsuka, and it'd be totally acceptable for him to know a random sealing jutsu or two.



Probably the most likely thing to occur. There is no other acceptable method for the three to defeat Nagato - Edo immortality considered.


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Aug 3, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> The crow could be a permanent power.... a summon or something bust most likely it will need some rest time to open the eye again like Danzo who needed time to use Shisui technique, still its his power if he can use it.



Even if it is permanent though, we now know what it does. Which means even if it comes out against Sasuke we know it'll never work, as Itachi's bird brainwashing Sasuke into being a good guy would make for a pretty anti-climactic ending.

Now more than ever it's looking like Naruto's gonna have to whoop Sasuke's ass to make his point.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I don't quite understand why Kabuto just doesn't unsummon Itachi.  But I'm guessing now that he has broken free from the control he'll return to heaven after this fight.
> 
> Itachi I think makes the most sense for the "who is going to do the seal?" question from last weeks.  He at least should have Totsuka, and it'd be totally acceptable for him to know a random sealing jutsu or two.



Kabuto probably can't cancel Itachi without canceling all of the others, which would be... inconvenient. At the moment, he has no sacrifices available besides Anko.

Itachi won't go to heaven on his own until his heart is at peace, which won't happen until Sasuke is saved.


----------



## Faustus (Aug 3, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> I think they all have Tsukuyomi its just that the properties of their MS Jutsus vary based on user. SO Sasuke has a sucky Tsukuyomi, his Enton Amaretusu and his Arrow Shooting Susanno. Itachi has Time Manipualting Tsukuyomi, Standard Amaretsu, and his Susanno.



That's what I'm thinking. Every user has the same set, but it differs to a degree. But Ama is still Ama, Susanoo (if both MS mastered) is still Susanoo and well, Tsukuyomi is still Tsukuyomi, even with a different name


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

Angelo said:


> Itachi's shown his limits against B, B was onzshot by NAgato...
> I guess it'll be Itachi( who doesn't have to worry about his chakra)+Naruto+B



And Itachi one-shot Nagato and his summons before Nagato got lucky by having Bee charge him and give him huge amounts of chakra. See, I can be silly too.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

Hexa said:


> He used Shinra Tensei.  Amaterasu did take out his arm before that, though it just regenerates.



I dont think he used ST, look at the thing coming out of the ground. It is Hell realm's power most likely and it makes sense since Amaterasu is desgribed as flames from hell and Hell realm controls that power.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 3, 2011)

Holy shit, this is the first time in a fucking LONG time that both a Naruto and a Bleach chapter have gotten me this hype.  

I love Japan right now.pek


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I dont think he used ST, *look at the thing coming out of the ground.* It is Hell realm's power most likely and it makes sense since Amaterasu is desgribed as flames from hell and Hell realm controls that power.



You mean Nagato's Chameleon summon?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> there is also this slight possibility that soul ripping abbilities will double ko both itachi and nagato.
> with all of kishi implications of them equals in power.



Possible but difficult since Totsuka has much greater reach than Human Realm.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 3, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Sasuke and Shisui are the two best uchiha
> 
> the rest can't even compare



That's like saying they're the two best American Idol winners


----------



## Hexa (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I dont think he used ST, look at the thing coming out of the ground. It is Hell realm's power most likely and it makes sense since Amaterasu is desgribed as flames from hell and Hell realm controls that power.


It says "shinra tensei" on the panel.


----------



## Thor (Aug 3, 2011)

If Shui-sui was part of Anbu then i think he could be tobi.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 3, 2011)

Bonds said:


> Those are my thoughts. Bee has already been drained. Doesn't necessarily mean he's out of the fight, but hell, he could be...look at how badly beaten he was vs Kisame after getting drained. It was only after Samehada gave him back chakra that he was able to stand up again. Unless that happens again he might be done.
> 
> Obviously Naruto isn't going to get his soul sucked here, but it was undoubtedly have to be Itachi who saves him. From there, who knows. I'm hoping for a 1v1 Itachi v Nagato match-up with both of them ultimately dispersing back to their graves but Kishi can go in several directions here.
> 
> Remember, Madara and his pains are on the way.



He got drained like 3 times at leas though. Here its only once so he should be fine.


----------



## Shiorin (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I dont think he used ST, look at the thing coming out of the ground. It is Hell realm's power most likely and it makes sense since Amaterasu is desgribed as flames from hell and Hell realm controls that power.



Notice how it says 神羅天征 in giant lettering. Shinra Tensei. Believe it.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi sealing Nagato with Totsuka makes sense...

Do it Kishi


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> And Itachi one-shot Nagato and his summons before Nagato got lucky by having Bee charge him and give him huge amounts of chakra. See, I can be silly too.



It is impossible to one shot Nagato since he can just resurect himself. He has counters to all of Itachi's jutsus and Itachi was forced to use his strongest move on a boss summon lolz


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

hmm guys shouldnt you appologize for me for not believing in my Nagato restoration theory all these years?


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 3, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> The crow could be a permanent power.... a summon or something bust most likely it will need some rest time to open the eye again like Danzo who needed time to use Shisui technique, still its his power if he can use it.



Im very positive that Narutos gonna use it in his fight with Sasuke,in an attempt make him 'protect Konoha'.

But I cant see Sasuke falling for it and turn back to 'protect Konoha'.

The crow wouldnt help Naruto in anyway against Sasuke.Im very certain of that.


----------



## VoDe (Aug 3, 2011)

Nimander said:


> Holy shit, this is the first time in a fucking LONG time that both a Naruto and a Bleach chapter have gotten me this hype.
> 
> I love Japan right now.pek



One Piece is amazing too.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Itachi one-Paneled it
> 
> And Itachi can touch multiple opponents with a single hit of ama, that's so awesome


Itachi can't spam Ama...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato schooled Itachi + Bee + Naruto in the final page, cripple Nagato god/Minato tier confirmed


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> It is impossible to one shot Nagato since he can just resurect himself. He has counters to all of Itachi's jutsus and Itachi was forced to use his strongest move on a boss summon lolz



He didn't seem forced to do anything. It just seemed like a convenient way to knock Nagato out. And Amaterasu isn't necessarily stronger than Susano'o, Tsukuyomi, or Shisui's genjutsu.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

Thor said:


> If Shui-sui was part of Anbu then i think he could be tobi.



Shisui being in ANBU isn't anything new. We've known it for about 150 chapters.

And I don't see the relation?


----------



## Shiorin (Aug 3, 2011)

Wait, a young and healthy Nagato is the first "whole" Rikudo since the first one, since Madara clearly has some issues with his body. When Itachi beats him...

... Itachi hype 2 weeks incoming.


----------



## Bonds (Aug 3, 2011)

Does seem like a good assumption to say that Itachi's Susano'o will seal Nagato with the genjutsu sword. Don't think there's any other plausible way at the moment.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 3, 2011)

VoDe said:


> One Piece is amazing too.



I haven't read One Piece since January(ish) so I don't know (or care) what the fuck is going on currently.  I'll pick it up around December or something.

Anyway, I'm glad to see that this fight isn't disappointing so far.  Really can't wait for the trans now, and wouldn't be surprised if we get early releases all around.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Thor said:


> If Shui-sui was part of Anbu then i think he could be tobi.



Which makes absolutely no sense.

You realize how old Tobi is to have had a hand in Nagato gaining the Rinnegan, right?

*Edit*: Wait, I'm not even going to dig my grave. Maybe Shisui is Tobi, fudge it.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Maybe this confirms once and for all that MS users can create their own jutsu whilst gaining the MS trinity; Amaterasu, Tsukuyomi and Susano'o.

Sasuke and Kakashi showed creating Ninjutsu is possible via Kagutsuchi and Kamui.
Shisui showed creating Genjutsu is possible via Yatagarasu?


As for Itachi sealing, it'd be daft - imo - to think he can do it easy.
That'd be a tad reductionist - going by what we know - with Nagato there's the 'what we don't know factors' in the form of Rinnegan jutsu in a real body, his Ninjutsu, the Outer Path as well as the blackouts which seem to trigger when he's defenceless.

I'm excited for the translation and the next chapter.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Shiorin said:


> Wait, a young and healthy Nagato is the first "whole" Rikudo since the first one, since Madara clearly has some issues with his body. When Itachi beats him...
> 
> ... Itachi hype 2 weeks incoming.



Itachi isn't going to bet him.

Keep dreaming


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> And Itachi one-shot Nagato and his summons before Nagato got lucky by having Bee charge him and give him huge amounts of chakra. See, I can be silly too.



LMAO, Itachi just damaged Nagato's arm a little.That doesn't equal one-shot, please


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 3, 2011)

VoDe said:


> One Piece is amazing too.



I just read the spoilers and promptly laughed at this Naruto chapter. Yes it's more than amazing 


@bonds, maybe if he gets a hit in.


----------



## calimike (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> hmm guys shouldnt you appologize for me for not believing in my Nagato restoration theory all these years?



I'm with you  Oh Ohana just appear on 2ch right now. what did she say?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 3, 2011)

So looks like now we know how Sasuke is going to be redeemed eventually.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> LMAO, Itachi just damaged Nagato's arm a little.That doesn't equal one-shot, please



It looks like he survived do to his Edo immortality.


----------



## Berserk (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh boy, can't wait to get another character get jewed to a Uchiha.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> So looks like now we know how Sasuke is going to be redeemed eventually.



Now we know?

We always knew.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> It looks like he survived do to his Edo immortality.



Also he wasn't expecting his teammate to use a jutus on him


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> It looks like he survived do to his Edo immortality.



More like due to ST.


----------



## ? (Aug 3, 2011)

So, it is going to take Bee + Itachi + Naruto to take down Nagato


----------



## Berserk (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato GOAT confirmed.  Everybody mad.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Now we know?
> 
> We always knew.



So true. At best we get redemption equals death.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Inu said:


> So, it is going to take Bee + Itachi + Naruto to take down Nagato



Truly the strongest we have seen.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> On the page where Nagato is lying on the ground you can clearly see the Amaterasu is clearly being stoped by something which looks like a giant hand coming from the ground.
> This is most likely Hell realm's power over Amaterasu.



I believe the writing says "Shinra Tensei"; it's the same character that appear for the huge blast.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Now we know?
> 
> We always knew.


No, I mean, we now know HOW he going to be redeemed.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

Inu said:


> So, it is going to take Bee + Itachi + Naruto to take down Nagato



Well of course, he's a god.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

well.ohana still need to give the full script.


----------



## sasutachi (Aug 3, 2011)

last chapter and this chapter just replace itachi's head with minato's or nagato's,all of nf members worship to them,it's just irritating.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

Do people realise that Nagato with white hair is like 10% powered Nagato who exterted all of his power to revive a fucking village ? A 10% of Nagato's power was enough to own Itachi + Bee + Naruto. Nagato is on a level far beyond anything Itachi can dream of even with EMS.


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> hmm guys shouldnt you appologize for me for not believing in my Nagato restoration theory all these years?



No one needs to apologize to you after all the nonsense you, Nic, etc...wrote about Nagato being the final villain on a daily basis for months.


----------



## HawkMan (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Itachi said that in a long monologue of lies. And having the Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan would explain why Madara said Itachi was the only thing standing in his way from attacking Konoha outright. Besides, having more than two Mangekyō Sharingans should result in at least one Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan.


That MIGHT be the case if the eye was transplanted. So far both Itachi's exhibit his Mangekyou, thus Itachi never transplanted Shisui's. 


vered said:


> a no.he absorbed his chakra and compeltly generated while still on the attack.
> the amaterasu would have never killed him.he has Enma and taking chakra to regenerate .it wouldnt have done anything to him.
> but i can always wait for the script to prove my point.


I doubt Enma is of much use when he's dead. Amaterasu could have killed him but in this scenario he just lost an arm. Seemingly it immediately affects the area it touches and it takes some time to burn. Or it moves according to the plot. 


Klue said:


> Amaterasu manipulation seems secondary. It's only usable after he creates Amaterasu with his other eye. He definitely has a genjutsu power from the same eye he manipulates Amaterasu with.
> 
> I don't know.


He seems capable of moving the flames, from the summon to Nagato(Or maybe cast again on Nagato) but not capable of applying shape manipulation to it-Enton Kagutsuchi. But this is all stuff we derived pretty easily.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato used all his powers in one chapter...he's going down in the next one, Mark my words


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Do people realise that Nagato with white hair is like 10% powered Nagato who exterted all of his power to revive a fucking village ? A 10% of Nagato's power was enough to own Itachi + Bee + Naruto. Nagato is on a level far beyond anything Itachi can dream of even with EMS.



Preach it Camorra


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato fans are really desperate. In two weeks, I'll be laughing, just like I'm laughing at Jiriaya fans right now from the last two years. 

Itachi and Nagato are equals; it is known. Itachi and Nagato square off, and either Itachi wins, or we get a double soul-rip finale.

Believe it.


----------



## Bonds (Aug 3, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> No one needs to apologize to you after all the nonsense you, Nic, etc...wrote about Nagato being the final villain on a daily basis for months.



This x infinity.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Nagato fans are really desperate. In two weeks, I'll laughing at all of you, just like I'm laughing at Jiriaya fans right now from the last two years.



I'm not desperate at all; hopeful, but damn sure not desperate.

I do fear Totsuka greatly though, I'll admit that much.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> That MIGHT be the case if the eye was transplanted. So far both Itachi's exhibit his Mangekyou, thus Itachi never transplanted Shisui's.
> 
> I doubt Enma is of much use when he's dead. Amaterasu could have killed him but in this scenario he just lost an arm. Seemingly it immediately affects the area it touches and it takes some time to burn. Or it moves according to the plot.
> 
> He seems capable of moving the flames, from the summon to Nagato(Or maybe cast again on Nagato) but not capable of applying shape manipulation to it-Enton Kagutsuchi. But this is all stuff we derived pretty easily.



Enma is a resurection move like Izanagi not simple regeneraion. Itachi doesent have the means to harm Nagato in the long run.


----------



## Berserk (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Nagato used all his powers in one chapter...he's going down in the next one, Mark my words



We all know he's going to get jobbed.

But for now, he took on two jins, and a Uchiha.

He raped.  Deal with it.


----------



## HInch (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Itachi and Nagato are equals. Itachi and Nagato square off, and either Itachi wins, or we get a double soul-rip finale.



They're equals but you give no scenario where Nagato can win? He can at best draw?

That's just mean.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

so naruto actually has an uchiha eye because the crow had shusui eyes transplanted right? wonder if it can be removed from the crow and placed on a human.


----------



## HInch (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Nagato used all his powers in one chapter...he's going down in the next one, Mark my words



No, no he didn't.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Nagato fans are really desperate. In two weeks, I'll be  at all of you, just like I'm laughing at Jiriaya fans right now from the last two years.
> 
> Itachi and Nagato are equals. Itachi and Nagato square off, and either Itachi wins, or we get a double soul-rip finale.



i have no probleme with double soul rip finale actually.
im happy that i was right about nagato after all these years.
they are both beasts in their respective powers.they are truly the ultimte team.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Nagato fans are really desperate. In two weeks, I'll be laughing, just like I'm laughing at Jiriaya fans right now from the last two years.
> 
> Itachi and Nagato are equals; it is known. Itachi and Nagato square off, and either Itachi wins, or we get a double soul-rip finale.
> 
> Believe it.



Equals my ass, crippled Nagato one panneled Itachi + Bee + Naruto at the end of the chapter. If Nagato was serious he could Bashou Tennin Itachi's head of from the start or use CHou ST.


----------



## Berserk (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Nagato fans are really desperate. In two weeks, I'll be laughing, just like I'm laughing at Jiriaya fans right now from the last two years.
> 
> *Itachi and Nagato are equals; it is known.* Itachi and Nagato square off, and either Itachi wins, or we get a double soul-rip finale.
> 
> Believe it.



So, they're equals.  But, only Itachi can win.  Therefore, you agree only way Nagato loses is because of jobbing.  Good that's out of the way.


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Do people realise that Nagato with white hair is like 10% powered Nagato who exterted all of his power to revive a fucking village ? A 10% of Nagato's power was enough to own Itachi  + Bee + Naruto. Nagato is on a level far beyond anything Itachi can dream of even with EMS.



Nagato healed himself this chapter.

And no, Nagato is not on a level "far beyond" EMS. You continue to talk like you know what the fuck EMS entails.

Let me guess? You still say it's "MS and one extra jutsu herp derp?"


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

HInch said:


> They're equals but you give no scenario where Nagato can win? He can at best draw?
> 
> That's just mean.





Berserk said:


> So, they're equals.  But, only Itachi can win.  Therefore, you agree only way Nagato loses is because of jobbing.  Good that's out of the way.




Hey, if Nagato had the plot-shield of breaking free and being an Uchiha in this manga, then I'd be favoring Nagato. I'm just calling them as I see them.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Do people realise that Nagato with white hair is like 10% powered Nagato who exterted all of his power to revive a fucking village ? A 10% of Nagato's power was enough to own Itachi + Bee + Naruto. Nagato is on a level far beyond anything Itachi can dream of even with EMS.



Nice percentages.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi,Naruto and Bee will strugle to take down Nagato even with their strongest moves, mark my words people


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

Berserk said:


> We all know he's going to get jobbed.
> 
> But for now, he took on two jins, and a Uchiha.
> 
> He raped.  Deal with it.



He got Paneled by ama...


----------



## HInch (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Hey, if Nagato had the plot-shield of breaking free and being an Uchiha in this manga, then I'd be favoring Nagato. I'm just calling them as I see them.



Stupid plot ruining match-ups!


----------



## Bonds (Aug 3, 2011)

All this MS vs Rinnengan talk again, blah blah blah.

Here's something to think about... it was the MS, NOT the Rinnengan, that just broke the most powerful jutsu to date.

Just saying...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> He got Paneled by ama...



You keep saying that yet we all know you're wrong


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> He got Paneled by ama...



A panneling means that someone stays dead, sadly Amaterasu got extinguished like in part 1  And then a serious Nagato one panneled Itachi,Bee and Naruto at the end of the chapter


----------



## Berserk (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Hey, if Nagato had the plot-shield of breaking free and being an Uchiha in this manga, then I'd be favoring Nagato. I'm just calling them as I see them.



Let me guess, you like the Packers, Giants, Bruins and the Mavericks, right?


----------



## ? (Aug 3, 2011)

Also, why does Nagato always do so bad against Katons


----------



## HawkMan (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Nagato fans are really desperate. In two weeks, I'll be laughing, just like I'm laughing at Jiriaya fans right now from the last two years.
> 
> Itachi and Nagato are equals; it is known. Itachi and Nagato square off, and either Itachi wins, or we get a double soul-rip finale.
> 
> Believe it.


That's the kettle calling the pot black. Itachi fans are undeniably the worst fandom on these boards. This is a great chapter for Nagato, deal with it. 

Maybe it will give you perspective on your own actions/reactions. 


?_Camorra_? said:


> Enma is a resurection move like Izanagi not simple regeneraion. Itachi doesent have the means to harm Nagato in the long run.


Since when has Enma been equated to Izanagi, a reality-bending genjutsu? I'd like to see Nagato resurrect himself, then you'd have something to talk about. This is a guy who's been a paraplegic all his life due to burns on his leg, I think it's safe to say Enma doesn't do shit for him.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

How are people saying Itachi > Nagato or even Itachi = Nagato? Seriously, what the hell? As soon as Kabuto took full control over Nagato he raped Itachi, Bee and Naruto and all it took him was a few pages.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 3, 2011)

For the record, the prediction thread likes to promote a laidback, mellow approach to discussing the Naruto manga.  If you're one of "those" posters who thinks "this post could upset people who hold different opinions about the Naruto manga!" before making it, then please don't post in this thread.  Or at all, really, but especially not in this thread.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Nagato used all his powers in one chapter...he's going down in the next one, Mark my words



IIRC there's still:

3 Realms
the Outer Path
Nagato's blackouts (linked to the Outer Path?)
Nagato's Ninjutsu

So he didn't use _all_ his powers in a single chapter.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi will both be free.

Last from panels of the series will be there walking down a road, just watch.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

HInch said:


> Stupid plot ruining match-ups!



Sai vs Deidara and Sasori.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> A panneling means that someone stays dead, sadly Amaterasu got extinguished like in part 1  And then a serious Nagato one panneled Itachi,Bee and Naruto at the end of the chapter



Pushing them away with Shinra Tensei that does little injury != one-paneling. Nagato is winning against Bee and Naruto after that, but when Itachi gets back...


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2011)

Look at the Nagato tards flocking in 

- Itachi is the weakest Akatsuki
- Itachi is weaker than the 3 sannins
- Itachi will get rapestomped against Jiraiya 
- MS Sasuke > Itachi 

I have seen all the hate on Itachi but he defies them all , now it's Nagatos turn to bite the dust


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> A panneling means that someone stays dead, sadly Amaterasu got extinguished like in part 1  And then a serious Nagato one panneled Itachi,Bee and Naruto at the end of the chapter



Yeah, if Nagato wasn't an edo, he'd be dead by now.

Itachi used one MS jutsu  and Nazto laid down looking from down at the King who was explaining the nature of the Crow to Naruto.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> He got Paneled by ama...



Amaterasu only damaged his arm before getting repelled like the fodder tech that it is 



> Nagato used all his powers in one chapter...he's going down in the next one, Mark my words



Nagato used all of his summons?The techs Jiraiya taught him?Chibaku Tensei?Preta's abilities?Hell's?Human's?


----------



## Hexa (Aug 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Nagato and Itachi will both be free.
> 
> Last from panels of the series will be there walking down a road, just watch.


I think the idea is that Shisui's genjutsu can still only be used every so often, even when it's implanted in a crow.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

That was a weaker Nagato though, Goditachi 

Now the real Itachi versus Nagato begins. Nagato was charged with bijuu chakra (another reason why Edo Tensei doesn't mean infinite stamina.) and fully restored from the life-long draining effects of his Six Path jutsu.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 3, 2011)

Can't kabuto just un summon Itachi?


Also, do we have any idea if the crow is here to stay or was it a one time use?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

I look forward to make my "what this chapter showed us" thread again. 

I thought the last chapter would be hard to top, but kidos to Kishi, he managed to do it. 

Nagato, Itachi, the crow... they all exceeded by expectations for them this chapter and in general.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Yeah, if Nagato wasn't an edo, he'd be dead by now.
> 
> Itachi used one MS jutsu  and Nazto laid down looking from down at the King who was explaining the nature of the Crow to Naruto.



Nagato has the power over life and death so he canot be killed in battle, Itachi got one panneled at the end of the chapter even though he had the help of the 2 strongest Jinchuuriki, deal with it


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> IIRC there's still:
> 
> 3 Realms
> the Outer Path
> ...



Keep dreaming about some ninjutsu from Nagato 

As for Hell realm, Edo regen is better.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 3, 2011)

Angelo said:


> Itachi can't spam Ama...





Strategos said:


> Nagato fans are really desperate. In two weeks, I'll be laughing, just like I'm laughing at Jiriaya fans right now from the last two years.
> 
> Itachi and Nagato are equals; it is known. Itachi and Nagato square off, and either Itachi wins, or we get a double soul-rip finale.
> 
> Believe it.



LOL at itachifans..
Itachi is Jiraiya's equal, it's been heavily hinted..he's nowhere near Nagato's or Minato's level.
You Know this is a shonen, everything is clear, doesn't take to have a Phd in maths to understnd it


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I think the idea is that Shisui's genjutsu can still only be used every so often, even when it's implanted in a crow.


I know, but I can dream, I suppose.


----------



## Jesus (Aug 3, 2011)

It is interesting to note that Naruto's chakra detection abilities didn't prevent him from getting buttraped by the chameleon at the end of the chapter. Maybe they aren't as precise as I thought.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi is weaker then Jiraiya, also Pain is stronger then crippled Nagato. Itachi would die against 2 Pain bodies. Lol Im still laughing at how Amaterasu got blown away like nothing


----------



## The Fool (Aug 3, 2011)

It's looking like Nagato is at least a match for Bee, Naruto and Itachi. That's hype.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2011)

Did Shisui's eye made Danzou "protect Konoha" ?


----------



## Hexa (Aug 3, 2011)

son_michael said:


> Can't kabuto just un summon Itachi?
> 
> 
> Also, do we have any idea if the crow is here to stay or was it a one time use?


My thought exactly.  But he would have done it already if he could.  It might be that he would have to unsummon the whole batch.  

But at the very least he could have another Edo Tensei summon Itachi somewhere else.  I mean, the alliance would probably attack Itachi even if he says "yo, I broke free and am secretly a good guy".


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

Angelo said:


> LOL at itachifans..
> Itachi is Jiraiya's equal, it's been heavily hinted..



 Still.


----------



## stevensr123 (Aug 3, 2011)

Holy fuck nagato is badass after kabuto takes control over him!!!!  I'm not even a nagato fan but jesus christ!

so he took care of amaterasu, dealt with bee and drained his chakra(?), then managed to cause naruto some trouble.

Let's hope he somehow gaines the ability to walk/run now and become a weapon as great as pain.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Is there any idea if Naruto gets to keep the crow permanently?
Also has anyone translated the text which explains why Nagato's Rinnegan has darkened?


----------



## Berserk (Aug 3, 2011)

First time in ever, I'm wanting to know how the next chapter will play out.  I'm guessing it'll go back to the bullshit and I'll wonder why I was anxious anyways.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Jesus said:


> It is interesting to note that Naruto's chakra detection abilities didn't prevent him from getting buttraped by the chameleon at the end of the chapter. Maybe they aren't as precise as I thought.



it seems only Jiraya managed to handle to chameleon with the help of that berrier jutsu and pa and ma help.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 3, 2011)

One thing I know for sure,is that Nagatos defenitely going down next chapter.

Now that Itachis out of the team,Nagato no longer has the inssurance with him.Kishi may not have the guts to troll Itachi,but he will have no trouble doing so for Nagato.

Sorry Nagatos fans but you guys should realize it by now.


----------



## Shiorin (Aug 3, 2011)

In KCM he senses negative emotions, not chakra. Maybe the chameleon just wanted to give him a hug.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

Jesus said:


> It is interesting to note that Naruto's chakra detection abilities didn't prevent him from getting buttraped by the chameleon at the end of the chapter. Maybe they aren't as precise as I thought.



nagato has no killer intent towards naruto he does not have hate towards naruto. maybe that is why he cant sense him.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

why are Itachi fans so defensive.

Nagato gets hyped and rapes but they deny it lol


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Nagato has the power over life and death so he canot be killed in battle,* Itachi got one panneled at the end of the chapter even though he had the help of the 2 strongest Jinchuuriki, deal with it *



Which panel is that??


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> Holy fuck nagato is badass after kabuto takes control over him!!!!  I'm not even a nagato fan but jesus christ!
> 
> so he took care of amaterasu, dealt with bee and drained his chakra(?), then managed to cause naruto some trouble.
> 
> Let's hope he somehow gaines the ability to walk/run now and become a weapon as great as pain.



he already regained a full healthy body by absorbing V2 bee chakra and restoring himself.his legs are healed as well.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 3, 2011)

Hexa said:


> For the record, the prediction thread likes to promote a laidback, mellow approach to discussing the Naruto manga.  If you're one of "those" posters who thinks "this post could upset people who hold different opinions about the Naruto manga!" before making it, then please don't post in this thread.  Or at all, really, but especially not in this thread.



Wow.

That's gotta be the nicest, most mellow way I've ever seen a mod say "Watch what the fuck you post".  Ever.  

You're probably gonna delete this, but I'm gonna rep you anyway, Hexa.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

One thing Nagato and Jiraiya have in comon, they both used their basic abilities to deal with Itachi's strongest jutsu


----------



## Hexa (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Is there any idea if Naruto gets to keep the crow permanently?
> Also has anyone translated the text which explains why Nagato's Rinnegan has darkened?


He should be able to do so.  I think it's like Naruto got a new summon.

I don't think it's really explained, but I think the implication is that Kabuto took direct control of Nagato in that instant.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

Judecious said:


> why are Itachi fans so defensive.
> 
> Nagato gets hyped and rapes but they deny it lol



You just posted Sasuke and Shisui were the greatest Uchiha, and that no others could compete (Madara and Itachi.) It's a mystery.


----------



## Shiorin (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Also has anyone translated the text which explains why Nagato's Rinnegan has darkened?



What do you mean? There's no text there.

On the next page Naruto is yelling something like "what was that?"


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

Is this more hype for Hanzo?He managed to damage Nagato's legs with explosive tags.Amaterasu got only one arm


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Which panel is that??



One of the last pannels where Nagato blows them all away with a super Shinra Tensei.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> One thing Nagato and Jiraiya have in comon, they both used their basic abilities to deal with Itachi's strongest jutsu



How is Shinra Tensei a basic ability?


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> That was a weaker Nagato though, Goditachi
> 
> Now the real Itachi versus Nagato begins. Nagato was charged with bijuu chakra (another reason why Edo Tensei doesn't mean infinite stamina.) and restored from the draining effects of his Six Path jutsu.



Animal Realm powers is useless, Hell realm won't be used, Asura realm(he'll need to modify his body to be able to shoot lasers and missiles), preta(he can't use it against ama b4 it does important damage).


He only has shinra/bansho 

I'm sure Itachi Will seal him in the next chapter to prove Zetsu's words about Susano'o


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> That was a weaker Nagato though, Goditachi
> 
> Now the real Itachi versus Nagato begins. Nagato was charged with bijuu chakra (another reason why Edo Tensei doesn't mean infinite stamina.) and fully restored from the life-long draining effects of his Six Path jutsu.



Well, if Itachi spams Ama Line nothing, it'd certainly mean edo provides infinte chakra. And Nagato doesn't need bijuu level chakra hE alredy has it, h? uses it to regen himself


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2011)

At the end of the chapter, It's written "Nagato is gaining a perfect body."


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> One thing Nagato and Jiraiya have in comon, they both used their basic abilities to deal with Itachi's strongest jutsu



Ohhhhhh, snap


----------



## HInch (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Sai vs Deidara and Sasori.



Sai runs shit. Don;t even pretend otherwise. He'll just draw some EMS contact lenses, put them in and literally destroy everyone except the second Mizukage because he's better than everyone.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Is this more hype for Hanzo?He managed to damage Nagato's legs with explosive tags.Amaterasu got only one arm



Amaterasu had Nagato flat on his back, knocked out. The tags didn't do anything other than irritate Nagato. Also, his arm was completely destroyed, whereas his legs were superficially burned.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Is there any idea if Naruto gets to keep the crow permanently?
> Also has anyone translated the text which explains why Nagato's Rinnegan has darkened?



Kabuto took full hold of Nagato; he is a mindless killing machine now, from the looks of it.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> How is Shinra Tensei a basic ability?



Nagato's strongest jutsus are Chou Shinra Tensei, Chibaku Tensei, the power to control life and death and the 6 paths of Pain. Having Nagato without his 6 paths is like having Sasori without his puppets or Itachi without his MS.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> At the end of the chapter, It's written "Nagato is gaining a perfect body."



omgomomgogm really?????


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Keep dreaming about some ninjutsu from Nagato
> 
> As for Hell realm, Edo regen is better.



You didn't read my post.

You said Nagato used all his powers in a single chapter.
I simply showed you were wrong.

Further, I didn't mention anything about Hell Realm's healing; assumingly you presupposed I referenced it as you felt the need to mention Edo Tensei's regeneration.
You also didn't make note about the Demon or Heretic Realm powers.
Additionally you've not given me reason as to why I should "keep dreaming about some Ninjutsu from Nagato"; whether he'll use Ninjutsu or not, I can't say for sure-- I'm not the author.

But I think this and last chapter taught us a lot about being dogmatic with our predictions, for example, we didn't expect Shisui's Mangekyou nor did we expect Nagato to be healthy.


----------



## stevensr123 (Aug 3, 2011)

btw it looks like nagato is not skinny anymore, so that imply he is fully healed? or was he never skinny like that but it was just chakra drainage from the fight vs the leaf that caused that?

also looks like the invisible chameleon is back as well


----------



## Nimander (Aug 3, 2011)

Hexa said:


> He should be able to do so.  I think it's like Naruto got a new summon.
> 
> I don't think it's really explained, but I think the implication is that Kabuto took direct control of Nagato in that instant.



Yeah.  Kishi has been using how dark the Edo Tenseis' eyes are to determine the depth of control Kabuto has over them.  

Which is why, two chapters back, you saw that Itachi and Nagato's eyes were normal colored on the color pages, and only started darkening last chapter.  If Nagato's eyes are totally black, then that means that he has zero control anymore and is probably a full puppet of Kabuto's.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> At the end of the chapter, It's written "Nagato is gaining a perfect body."



I believe this post just killed vered-sama; she just melted, I'm sure of it. 



vered said:


> omgomomgogm really?????



Yup. 

This has to be the most exciting fight for me, ever! Sucks that we're on a break next week. I know what I'm about to say sounds really lame, but I wish I could fast forward 14 days ahead - fuck life.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 3, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Is this more hype for Hanzo?He managed to damage Nagato's legs with explosive tags.Amaterasu got only one arm



Lol didnt remember that.

Yet another proof that Amaterasu is Chuunin level.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 3, 2011)

Hexa said:


> My thought exactly.  But he would have done it already if he could.  It might be that he would have to unsummon the whole batch.
> 
> But at the very least he could have another Edo Tensei summon Itachi somewhere else.  I mean, the alliance would probably attack Itachi even if he says "yo, I broke free and am secretly a good guy".



maybe Itachi severed the entire connection otherwise yea it would have to be because Kabuto would have to unsummon all of them

I feel like Itachi will not stick around for long and thus the crow will be able to be used again. Also, Itachi did say"lets test it out" last chapter...which implies it can be used again.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

Angelo said:


> Well, if Itachi spams Ama Line nothing, it'd certainly mean edo provides infinte chakra. And Nagato doesn't need bijuu level chakra hE alredy has it, h? uses it to regen himself



Or Itachi's body was, you know, eaten away by disease at the end of part two, like the manga said. And Nagato pretty clearly needed the bijuu chakra in that instance to restore himself.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 3, 2011)

some Itachi fan predicted this situation....everyone on the forum owe that person a bj....


----------



## alooaloo (Aug 3, 2011)

Epic. This week's chapter is epic.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Animal Realm powers is useless, Hell realm won't be used, Asura realm(he'll need to modify his body to be able to shoot lasers and missiles), preta(he can't use it against ama b4 it does important damage).
> 
> 
> He only has shinra/bansho
> ...



Son Susanoo can be absorbed by Preta realm or blown away to bits by Deva realm. There is nothing Itachi can do and Hell realm's ability makes Nagato nearly unkillable .


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato ganing perfect body confirmedpek


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Nagato's strongest jutsus are Chou Shinra Tensei, Chibaku Tensei, the power to control life and death and the 6 paths of Pain.* Having Nagato without his 6 paths is like having Sasori without his puppets or Itachi without his MS*.



Not really, Nagato still has all of his powers while not having the 6 paths, Sasori only had strings in his human form, and just a few abilities in his puppet form when he was not using the other puppets. It's not the same.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> At the end of the chapter, It's written "Nagato is gaining a perfect body."



damn lets see if now we see all he is truly capable of that maybe does not involve the pain powers.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Or that Itachi was, you know, sick. And Nagato pretty clearly needed the bijuu chakra to restore himself just then.


Itachi should still be sick, right?  He's just not dying from the illness any time soon.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2011)

Enter : House of Hyuuga !


----------



## stevensr123 (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Amaterasu had Nagato flat on his back, knocked out. The tags didn't do anything other than irritate Nagato. Also, his arm was completely destroyed, whereas his legs were superficially burned.



that's cause 

A: he was caught off guard, you know because itachi suddenly gained his control back and kabuto couldn't deal with that quick enough.

and B: because he fell off his summoning lol

nagato dealt with amaterasu like it was nothing.


----------



## geminis (Aug 3, 2011)

WTF!? Did Itachi just own Nagato? I didn't expect that...I didn't expect Itachi to get free of Kabuto's spell either. This shit is too epic it's like a fan fic.


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> One of the last pannels where Nagato blows them all away with a super Shinra Tensei.



We don't even know if it hit Naruto or Itachi.

So, uh...stop posting nonsense.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Is this more hype for Hanzo?He managed to damage Nagato's legs with explosive tags.Amaterasu got only one arm



Nagato couldn't control the rinnegan for shit then 

He lost his mind everytime and summoned gedo mazo


----------



## Jesus (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato should logically be able to absorb any of Susano'o's attacks. I think Naruto will have to revert to Sennin Mode to counter Ghost Realm.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

So... anyone who said a 'healthy' Nagato wouldn't be any different in my Nagato thread last week want to take their words back... 



Klue said:


> Kabuto took full hold of Nagato; he is a mindless killing machine now, from the looks of it.





Hexa said:


> He should be able to do so.  I think it's like Naruto got a new summon.
> 
> I don't think it's really explained, but I think the implication is that Kabuto took direct control of Nagato in that instant.



Oh I see, thanks again.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> Nagato is truly a beast.he'se like a living Samehada but much better able to absrobe all ninjutsu and chakra and regenerate himself with it!!
> he coud have fought naruto if he wanted to after all.



It wouldn't have worked that way. Naruto would have just done what he did to defeat Preta if Nagato had tried such a thing. Nagato couldn't control natural energy and he knew it.



Hexa said:


> I don't quite understand why Kabuto just doesn't unsummon Itachi.  But I'm guessing now that he has broken free from the control he'll return to heaven after this fight.
> 
> Itachi I think makes the most sense for the "who is going to do the seal?" question from last weeks.  He at least should have Totsuka, and it'd be totally acceptable for him to know a random sealing jutsu or two.



I disagree. Nagato is trying to rip out Naruto's soul, isn't he? I think that makes him vulnerable to some extent. Just like when Naruto fought the Kyuubi this may very well become a tug of war with both their souls at stake. If Naruto wins there won't be any need for Itachi to seal Nagato.



vered said:


> hmm guys shouldnt you appologize for me for not believing in my Nagato restoration theory all these years?



I'm not so sure it would have worked just as well when Nagato was alive. Afterall if it was so easy for him, why didn't he restore himself in all those years since he first got crippled? I know he had that thing about "pain", but would he go so far as to willingly remain a cripple just for the fun of it?



?_Camorra_? said:


> Do people realise that Nagato with white hair is like 10% powered Nagato who exterted all of his power to revive a fucking village ? A 10% of Nagato's power was enough to own Itachi + Bee + Naruto. Nagato is on a level far beyond anything Itachi can dream of even with EMS.



That's bullshit. 
The white hair is supposed to be a symbol of lifeforce and vitality and not just chakra level. Nagato gave his life to resurrect the villagers. Obviously for an Edo Tensei vitality is unnecessary or to be more exact is of lesser importance. Nagato's jutsu weren't weakened by his lack of vitality. Only his mobility. So talking about something like a 10% Nagato is just a whole load of crap.

Yes, Nagato's attack succeeded so far, but those three haven't gotten owned yet. B was caught unawares by Nagato's ability, but it didn't do anything worse than the Samehada did to him when he fought Kisame. He's far from down for the count. And while Naruto was caught by the power of the human realm, he hasn't lost to it yet.


----------



## chakra-burned (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice troll, Vered. Much respeck.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

geminis said:


> WTF!? Did Itachi just own Nagato? I didn't expect that...I didn't expect Itachi to get free of Kabuto's spell either. This shit is too epic it's like a fan fic.



He didn't own anyone.  Nagato didn't expect his teammate to use a jutsu on him so he was caught off guard.

He blast the 3 of them at the end of the chapter


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> that's cause
> 
> A: he was caught off guard, you know because itachi suddenly gained his control back and kabuto couldn't deal with that quick enough.
> 
> ...



Edo immortality keeps the summon free from the death, which is likely why he was able to blast Amaterasu away, right before/after Kabuto took full control.

If he really is going to fight all three; hopefully, we'll see him take on Itachi's Amaterasu again.


----------



## Illairen (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi free and nagato perfect body???

Kishi you fulfilled my dreams!


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

Meh...Nagato is going down in the NeXT chapter...one chapter with a healthy body 

I dunno why is Vered this excited about what's written in the last page...Wasn't it obvions that Nagato gained a perfect body from the chapter?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Not really, Nagato still has all of his powers while not having the 6 paths, Sasori only had strings in his human form, and just a few abilities in his puppet form when he was not using the other puppets. It's not the same.



Nagato canot use all of his powers at the same time like when he is using the 6 paths. Combining all of his powers is what makes him so dangerous.


----------



## Berserk (Aug 3, 2011)

As expected, Nagato dealing, even for a bit can't be handled by many.


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2011)

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_

P.S. Thanks for the message, Judecious :WOW


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 3, 2011)

Im hoping that Nagato will break free of edo control too. 
@ camorra
I think Nagato sort of proves that he can use at most 2 rinnejutsu simultaneously.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

Judecious said:


> He didn't own anyone.  Nagato didn't expect his teammate to use a jutsu on him so he was caught off guard.



Seriously?


----------



## stevensr123 (Aug 3, 2011)

geminis said:


> WTF!? Did Itachi just own Nagato? I didn't expect that...I didn't expect Itachi to get free of Kabuto's spell either. This shit is too epic it's like a fan fic.



lol own?

nagato or should i say kabuto (who is in control of nagato) was caught off guard and thought itachi was in control. itachi suddenly turned on them and had the perfect opening.

and that opening was usless considering nagato blew away amaterasu's flames like a candle light


----------



## Illairen (Aug 3, 2011)

In order to deefat Nagato sama they need Itachi, Bee and Naruto.
This shit is epic as hell


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Meh...Nagato is going down in the NeXT chapter...one chapter with a healthy body
> 
> I dunno why is Vered this excited about what's written in the last page...Wasn't it obvions that Nagato gained a perfect body from the chapter?



dont you get it.my theory that lasted for almost 2+years was proven right.
i was right all along.
i was rediculed by sticking to it ever since the pain fight but i was right .pek


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Im hoping that Nagato will break free of edo control too.,



At that point, the four of them will have to take on Madara. Though, technically, I don't think Itachi is actually free of Edo's control. What's preventing Kabuto from unsummoning him?


----------



## chakra-burned (Aug 3, 2011)

Wait a second. Can't Nagato use Izanagi?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 3, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> *Nagato canot use all of his powers at the same time* like when he is using the 6 paths. Combining all of his powers is what makes him so dangerous.



Of course he can  What he can't do is fire them all from different locations(different bodies). And that shouldn't really be a problem since you saw what he did with bansho the other chapter, his powers are better in 1 body than in 6. 

@chakra burned no, he is neither Senju nor Uchiha.


----------



## stevensr123 (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Seriously?



why are you laughing? can you not look at pictures? it's pretty clear nagato/kabuto was caught off guard thus giving itachi an opening to use an attack.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2011)

Bart said:


> *Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_
> 
> P.S. Thanks for the message, Judecious :WOW





Indeed.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> lol own?
> 
> nagato or should i say kabuto (who is in control of nagato) was caught off guard and thought itachi was in control. itachi suddenly turned on them and had the perfect opening.
> 
> and that opening was usless considering nagato blew away amaterasu's flames like a candle light



There's no need to downplay it. Itachi looked at Nagato's summons. Dead. (Hint: a MAJOR hint of Itachi's alignment.) Itachi looked at Nagato. Knocked out.

He talked to Naruto for several pages. And then we see Nagato flat on his back regenerating, before he gets up and is rejuvenated by Bee.

I mean, it was a weakened Nagato. Itachi owning him shouldn't be too hard to swallow, unless you're one of those HM Jiraiya = Itachi people.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> Wait a second. Can't Nagato use Izanagi?



Not that we've ever heard of. He has alternatives.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> Seriously?



Yeah, he just watched his teammate kill his Dog summon with Amaterasu, but hadn't expected what came next? 

Give Nagato more credit.

At best, he expected it but chose not to dodge because Itachi was still technically a teammate. But still not likely, but would explain why Kabuto took full control over him - that or, he wanted to prevent Itachi's trick from working a second time.

I think the latter is the right one though.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I disagree. Nagato is trying to rip out Naruto's soul, isn't he? I think that makes him vulnerable to some extent. Just like when Naruto fought the Kyuubi this may very well become a tug of war with both their souls at stake. If Naruto wins there won't be any need for Itachi to seal Nagato.



This would actually be very interesting. 
Would make it a one v one too. 

Although Itachi will need to shine, at most I see Itachi trying an Amaterasu/Tsukuyomi/Ninjutsu to save Naruto, either Itachi or Killer Bee.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

It's fun watching people scramble to rationalize things when the chapter is *mostly talking and hasn't been translated yet*.

Can you guys not wait a few more hours before you attempt damage control? Geez...


----------



## Illairen (Aug 3, 2011)

and proven once more: Only Itachi can troll Itachi !


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi and Nagato truly are gods among men.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> Wait a second. Can't Nagato use Izanagi?



Not necessarily.

If he can't use the Sharingan's abilities, then he can't use Izanagi. Rikudou didn't use Izanagi either, but a power of creation of which Izanagi was based from.


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Indeed.



Oooh, brillinat stuff right there, Yagami :WOW


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

The best Itachi could do is to burn a limb of someone who can resurect himself and has the power over life and death. Good Itachi you prooved you are Konan level since Konan to took out the arm of the second Rikudou Madara


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> dont you get it.my theory that lasted for almost 2+years was proven right.
> i was right all along.
> i was rediculed by sticking to it ever since the pain fight but i was right .pek



Wasn't the theory that when Naruto beat Pain, we'd see Nagato is actually far stronger than the puppets and the all-powerful final villain?

Wasn't the next theory that when Naruto confronted Nagato, he'd transform into his full power and become the all-powerful final villain?


What's happening now is that Nagato will get a healthy body, but he'll still be lucky to equal Pain in strength. A tiny fraction of your theory has come true.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The best Itachi could do is to burn a limb of someone who can resurect himself and has the power over life and death. Good Itachi you prooved you are Konan level since Konan to took out the arm of the second Rikudou Madara



Don't forget Hanzo who burned both of Nagato's legs


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

Wait a minute...Nagato was hit with Amaterasu BEFORE he absorbed the Hachibi chakra and replenished his health, right? But in the panel where he disperses Amaterasu with Shinra Tensei, his clothes are completely ruined, and in the Lariat panel, they're like brand-new again. What the hell?


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

That was the first thing Itachi did, Camorra  - kill Nagato's summon and knock Nagato out. Not his best. That will come next chapter.


----------



## stevensr123 (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> There's no need to downplay it. Itachi looked at Nagato's summons. Dead. (Hint: a MAJOR hint of Itachi's alignment.) Itachi looked at Nagato. Knocked out.
> 
> He talked to Naruto for several pages. And then we see Nagato flat on his back regenerating, before he gets up and is rejuvenated by Bee.



no, itachi looked at nagato, nagato was burning and fell off his summoning, then nagato proceded to easily blow away the flames of ama.

how did this happen? nagato still saw itachi as a comrade , he is partially under kabuto's control and kabuto has given the orders to destroy/react to the enemy.

at that point nagato could not react/attack itachi because he was not an enemy. that's why kabuto had to take control over nagato.


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The best Itachi could do is to burn a limb of someone who can resurect himself and has the power over life and death. Good Itachi you prooved you are Konan level since Konan to took out the arm of the second Rikudou Madara



The fight hasn't even fuckin began yet.


----------



## HInch (Aug 3, 2011)

This is hitting Fairy Tail levels of fan service.

I don't even know what the fuck any more.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato seems to be tearing Naruto's soul out. He'll either get taken out immediately, or he'll "only" get a lot of Naruto's chakra and then use some more jutsu for a chapter before getting beaten. Chibaku Tensei is the only one worth using on Naruto and Bee, though.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi's Susanoo is gonna get trolled next chapter, first Amaterasu next Susanoo


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> What's happening now is that Nagato will get a healthy body, but he'll still be lucky to equal Pain in strength. A tiny fraction of your theory has come true.



Is that really likely?

Naruto is far stronger than when he fought Pain, and Nagato looks to be up against not only Naruto, but Bee and possibly Itachi as well.

My guess, is that he would have to be stronger than Pain to take such numbers on. If it simply came down to his immortality, then the three of them wouldn't have too much trouble pinning him down before Itachi seals him away.

But we'll see in two weeks time.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Wait a minute...Nagato was hit with Amaterasu BEFORE he absorbed the Hachibi chakra and replenished his health, right? But in the panel where he disperses Amaterasu with Shinra Tensei, his clothes are completely ruined, and in the Lariat panel, they're like brand-new again. What the hell?


Edo Tensei regenerate clothes too, I think.  We've seen it before, I guess.


----------



## HawkMan (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, I do think Nagato's showing supports the idea of Jinchuuriki Paths for Madara vs Rin'negan Paths. I mean, it would be extremely redudant to show Nagato and another rendition of Pain with similar abilities. 

Also, Nagato used Pain because of the obvious benefits-like not getting jacked and actually dying. The condition or mobility of his body was immaterial compared to the benefits provided by Pain. 

But it's also interesting how Madara accompanies his Paths. It illustrated the benefits Izanagi affords him-a better control mechanism(likely genjutsu), and adds his own strength to the Jinchuuriki.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> Wasn't the theory that when Naruto beat Pain, we'd see Nagato is actually far stronger than the puppets and the all-powerful final villain?
> 
> Wasn't the next theory that when Naruto confronted Nagato, he'd transform into his full power and become the all-powerful final villain?
> 
> ...



the final villan was the only part that didnt come true.
pain is nothing but a jutsu of Nagato.Nagato starting to pawn like he can and next chapter will prove it.
the main thing in my theory was him restoring to full power which came true this chapter.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Itachi's Susanoo is gonna get trolled next chapter, first Amaterasu next Susanoo



Seriously? You think Amaterasu was trolled this chapter?


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> That was the first thing Itachi did, Camorra  - kill Nagato's summon and knock Nagato out. Not his best. That will come next chapter.



Itachi two-panelling Nagato...

Life is good. 

EDIT: You edited your post as I quoted you... 



HInch said:


> This is hitting Fairy Tail levels of fan service.
> 
> I don't even know what the fuck any more.



It won't hit Fairy Tail levels until we see some Itachi sideboob.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

Also Naruto would need lots of plot protection to survive Nagato's soul ripping powers. I wonder how he will pull it off.


----------



## Tengu (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi already did the impossible which even Hashirama, Tobirama, Nagato, and all the rest of the edos can't do, he bid defiance to Edo Tensei, like a boss.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 3, 2011)

Basically, we are going to see Nagato with a perfect body, and that means... what? Basically, it will take two perfect jins and an MS user to defeat him.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Edo Tensei regenerate clothes too, I think.  We've seen it before, I guess.



You may be right, now that I think about it... 

Still, what the hell?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Wait a minute...Nagato was hit with Amaterasu BEFORE he absorbed the Hachibi chakra and replenished his health, right? But in the panel where he disperses Amaterasu with Shinra Tensei, his clothes are completely ruined, and in the Lariat panel, they're like brand-new again. What the hell?



Edo Tensei regenerates clothes, too.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 3, 2011)

"Itachi thought Sasuke would transplant his eyes and it should call out the crow when Sasuke activates his sharingan."

So Sasuke is still blind folded?


----------



## son_michael (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Nagato seems to be tearing Naruto's soul out. He'll either get taken out immediately, or he'll "only" get a lot of Naruto's chakra and then use some more jutsu for a chapter before getting beaten. Chibaku Tensei is the only one worth using on Naruto and Bee, though.



Naruto has more chakra then Nagato can absorb, he'll be fine.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Is that really likely?
> 
> Naruto is far stronger than when he fought Pain, and Nagato looks to be up against not only Naruto, but Bee and possibly Itachi as well.
> 
> ...


I feel like it's more like he had the element of surprise in this chapter.  The next chapter is really the key one, and we'll have to see how he fares.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> Nagato ganing perfect body confirmedpek



we all predicted this...


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 3, 2011)

Ah Fanboy wars. Still I innoculate myself Fairy Tail, u cannot get trolled worse then the incessant Nakama Powerups.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Itachi's Susanoo is gonna get trolled next chapter, first Amaterasu next Susanoo



You mean Healthy Nagato?

How was ama trolled when it took down the strongest summon and Nagato, all in one shot?

Ama>FRS confirmed.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Wait a minute...Nagato was hit with Amaterasu BEFORE he absorbed the Hachibi chakra and replenished his health, right? But in the panel where he disperses Amaterasu with Shinra Tensei, his clothes are completely ruined, and in the Lariat panel, they're like brand-new again. What the hell?


Edo Tensei replaced it...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi two-panelling Nagato...
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> ...



Itachi two panneled Nagato yes, but next Nagato one panneled Itachi,Bee and Naruto  ANd this was crippled Nagato, healthy Nagato will be strongest then Itachi + the 2 strongest Jinchuuriki ,believe it


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> "Itachi thought Sasuke would transplant his eyes and it should call out the crow when Sasuke activates his sharingan."
> 
> So Sasuke is still blind folded?



I think Naruto has to see the activated Mangekyou Sharingan.


----------



## Thor (Aug 3, 2011)

So it seems next chapter will be Itachi and Naruto and Bee vs Nagato.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 3, 2011)

I believe that the Naruto, Nagato used soul rip is Naruto's Shadow Clone. Naruto coudn't be killed that easily and I don't see Itachi sealing Nagato up with that Sealing Sword, because he won't be at peace.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> This would actually be very interesting.
> Would make it a one v one too.
> 
> Although Itachi will need to shine, at most I see Itachi trying an Amaterasu/Tsukuyomi/Ninjutsu to save Naruto, either Itachi or Killer Bee.



Kishi doesn't have to hurry letting Itachi shine. Itachi is free of Kabuto's control. He will remain in this world until he is either sealed by someone, by which I mean Tobi since Kabuto told him how, or until he himself frees his soul. So Kishi can just have Itachi join Naruto and form the most epic three men cell ever. Naruto, B, Itachi.

I'm sure Itachi would have plenty of opportunities to shine until they meet Tobi.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 3, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Itachi two panneled Nagato yes, but next Nagato one panneled Itachi,Bee and Naruto  ANd this was crippled Nagato, healthy Nagato will be strongest then Itachi + the 2 strongest Jinchuuriki ,believe it



I'm pretty sure Itachi dodged it. But it was an impressive feat by Nagato. 

Incoming ultimo-Chibaku-Tensei.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

MS81 said:


> we all predicted this...



yea you too
i remember the good times of fanwars during the pain/naruto fight


----------



## Hexa (Aug 3, 2011)

I kind of have to say if any jutsu was trolled this chapter it was shinra tensei.  That was the second biggest shinra tensei we've seen from Nagato, and it didn't hurt Killer B in the least.


----------



## HInch (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> It won't hit Fairy Tail levels until we see some Itachi sideboob.



Itachi wrapped in very revealing bandages. Calling it now.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I believe that the Naruto, Nagato used soul rip is Naruto's Shadow Clone. Naruto coudn't be killed that easily and I don't see Itachi sealing Nagato up with that Sealing Sword, because he won't be at peace.



Totsuka seals you into a paradise of drunken dreams. It's much better than what all four Hokages got.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> You mean Healthy Nagato?
> 
> How was ama trolled when it took down the strongest summon and Nagato, all in one shot?
> 
> Ama>FRS confirmed.



Amaterasu cant even burn Karin's clothes.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Strategos said:


> I'm pretty sure Itachi dodged it. But it was an impressive feat by Nagato.
> 
> Incoming ultimo-Chibaku-Tensei.



You can clearly see him being sent flying


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> You mean Healthy Nagato?
> 
> How was ama trolled when it took down the strongest summon and Nagato, all in one shot?



Because it got repelled like nothing and only damaged Nagato's arm? And Cerburus is far from being Nagato's strongest summon.GM was.


----------



## Alien (Aug 3, 2011)

Less shitty attempts at trolling please

ffs


----------



## HInch (Aug 3, 2011)

So...I've not followed the fanboy wars but I assume we're all agreeing Shisui > everyone else, right?

In serious news: I'm happy we get to see such high paced, high level action.


----------



## geminis (Aug 3, 2011)

If Nagato takes on all 3 of them....he's the strongest shit since Minato PERIOD


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I believe that the Naruto, Nagato used soul rip is Naruto's Shadow Clone. Naruto coudn't be killed that easily and I don't see Itachi sealing Nagato up with that Sealing Sword, because he won't be at peace.



I assume he didn't get soul-ripped, but what WOULD happen if you soul-ripped a clone? Kishi's perception of a clone isn't exactly....scientifically correct, poofing in and out of existence aside. They seem to be able to evaporate and return whatever part of the original person to him. It's how Naruto learned so quickly, no?

Strictly speaking, soul-ripping one of Naruto's bunshins should seriously damage him.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

geminis said:


> If Nagato takes on all 3 of them....he's the strongest shit since Minato PERIOD



Minato can't take those 3 at once


He's strong but hell no.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I believe that the Naruto, Nagato used soul rip is Naruto's Shadow Clone. Naruto coudn't be killed that easily and I don't see Itachi sealing Nagato up with that Sealing Sword, because he won't be at peace.



Nagato already came to terms with himself; besides, Kabuto is controlling him completely now anyway; he is a killing machine. Outside of Itachi's Totsuka, there really isn't another sensible way to stop him.

Unless Naruto uses his totally random Fuinjutsu mastery skills to seal Nagato away. 

I don't want it to happen though. Go Nagato!!


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Kishi doesn't have to hurry letting Itachi shine. Itachi is free of Kabuto's control. He will remain in this world until he is either sealed by someone, by which I mean Tobi since Kabuto told him how, or until he himself frees his soul. So Kishi can just have Itachi join Naruto and form the most epic three men cell ever. Naruto, B, Itachi.
> 
> I'm sure Itachi would have plenty of opportunities to shine until they meet Tobi.



Yep. The three of them vs. Neo-Pain!

Itachi will stick around until:

1) Kabuto cancels Edo Tensei... unlikely, unless Itachi himself forces Kabuto

2) Itachi's soul gets sealed (probably by Tobi; Nagato and Itachi himself are also possibilities)

3) Forever! He'll be Konoha's undead protector

4) He sees Sasuke saved by Naruto and is at peace. The most likely IMO


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

The Fool said:


> Basically, we are going to see Nagato with a perfect body, and that means... what? Basically, it will take two perfect jins and an MS user to defeat him.



Nagato finally has the perfect body, and he owes it all...to the Shake Weight. 



A.Glover92 said:


> "Itachi thought Sasuke would transplant his eyes and it should call out the crow when Sasuke activates his sharingan."
> 
> So Sasuke is still blind folded?



Wouldn't it be hilarious if the crow thing sprung on Sasuke instead, while he was still blindfolded?


Crow: "Protect Kono-!"

Sasuke: Doesn't work on me right now, bro. 

Itachi:  




?_Camorra_? said:


> Itachi two panneled Nagato yes, but next Nagato one panneled Itachi,Bee and Naruto  ANd this was crippled Nagato, healthy Nagato will be strongest then Itachi + the 2 strongest Jinchuuriki ,believe it



I still don't get why people are saying it's gonna be those three versus Nagato. The chapter ends with B's chakra stolen and Naruto getting soul-ripped (apparently), while Itachi's nowhere to be seen.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

SO yeah, first Itachi got confirmed being weaker then Jiraiya by a far margin, then Itachi cant do jack shit to Nagato,a student of Jiraiya even with monsters like RM Naruto and Bee on his side  I bett Minato wouldnt even need one panel to beat Itachi since he is Jiraiya's strongest student


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

geminis said:


> If Nagato takes on all 3 of them....he's the strongest shit since Minato PERIOD



we'll see.preview should give indication.
but for sure solo or not itachi is going to take on Nagato since he was genjutsued by the crow to protect konoha.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 3, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I assume he didn't get soul-ripped, but what WOULD happen if you soul-ripped a clone? Kishi's perception of a clone isn't exactly....scientifically correct, poofing in and out of existence aside. They seem to be able to evaporate and return whatever part of the original person to him. It's how Naruto learned so quickly, no?
> 
> Strictly speaking, soul-ripping one of Naruto's bunshins should seriously damage him.


I think nothing would happen to Naruto.  Konohamaru had the soul of his kage bunshin ripped out by Hell Pain.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

geminis said:


> If Nagato takes on all 3 of them....he's the strongest shit since Minato PERIOD



Only if he wins. Itachi should be able to seal him once he gets within range.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

HInch said:


> Itachi wrapped in very revealing bandages. Calling it now.



Itachi pantsu.

Itachi pantsu *everywhere*.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 3, 2011)

Kabuto will probably stop the soul rip since he wants naruto alive for leverage over madara.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm more interested in this "strongest Genjutsu "business more then ever now, its fucking up my mind. We have Tsukiyomi, Izanagi, Shisui's mind control Genjutsu and now his other Genjutsu 

Sasuke will have developed another jutsu from Japanese mythology and I'm sure Madara has a few more up his sleeves.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Totsuka seals you into a paradise of drunken dreams. It's much better than what all four Hokages got.



i agree with this while the 4 kages are in the belly of the death god probably suffering. oro is in a dream world probably where he has taken sasukes body and obtained his goal of learning ever ninjutus. and probably with his parents.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> SO yeah, first Itachi got confirmed being weaker then Jiraiya by a far margin, then Itachi cant do jack shit to Nagato,a student of Jiraiya even with monsters like RM Naruto and Bee on his side  I bett Minato wouldnt even need one panel to beat Itachi since he is Jiraiya's strongest student



...I think you just gave me eye cancer.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> SO yeah, first Itachi got confirmed being weaker then Jiraiya by a far margin, then Itachi cant do jack shit to Nagato,a student of Jiraiya even with monsters like RM Naruto and Bee on his side  I bett Minato wouldnt even need one panel to beat Itachi since he is Jiraiya's strongest student



Itachi totally owned the Cerberus and bird with Amaterasu and hit Nagato himself, who just lay there and burned until Edo Tensei regeneration kicked in. Amaterasu was never going to work against an Edo Tensei Nagato, anyway.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

lol @ people stating Nagato blew away Ama like it was nothing. Pure fact if he was actually alive he wouldbe a gonner. So im gathering Shisui  had MS. Judging by the design. Also. Confirming Madara has Shisui other eye. Thats why he wanted Danzo other one so he can have the unity of those two eyes.

Lol And also. If Sasuke didnt burn out his eyes. He would be good right now. Wtf.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Amaterasu cant even burn Karin's clothes.



Please stop feeding the trolls. Every time you reply to one of their posts the trolls get stronger. The only way of shutting them up is to ignore them until they starve and find some other sport.


Now as for this ongoing Nagato vs Itachi debate. Will you stop equating what happened with the Edo Tensei to what would have happened when they were alive? They are both zombies and we have already seen that zombies don't act like when they were alive. Nagato certainly had no reason to try his best against Itachi's Amaterasu. That is why Kabuto had to take action. Even if Itachi's Amaterasu had burned Nagato to ashes it wouldn't have meant a thing.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I think nothing would happen to Naruto.  Konohamaru had the soul of his kage bunshin ripped out by Hell Pain.



Which makes no sense. 

Kishi has already shown that the kage bunshins are part of the person who made them and contain a part of him. When they disappear, that part/soul/whatever is returned to the creator.

If that part is soul-ripped, how the hell can it return to Naruto? It should be no different than having the Death God rip out a small portion of you, and we saw what that did to Oro.

Kishi has officially contradicted himself big time.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Itachi totally owned the Cerberus and bird with Amaterasu and hit Nagato himself, who just lay there and burned until Edo Tensei regeneration kicked in. Amaterasu was never going to work against an Edo Tensei Nagato, anyway.



No,it was SHinra Tensei or Hell realms abilities whatever that pushed the flames away,otherwise Nagato would have bein burned to nothing.
Amaterasu got extinguished, deal with it.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

So, both of Shisui's eyes held a Mangekyou manipulation type Genjutsu?

He only had one Mangekyou technique?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> lol @ people stating Nagato blew away Ama like it was nothing. Pure fact if he was actually alive he wouldbe a gonner. So im gathering Shisui  had MS. Judging by the design. Also. Confirming Madara has Shisui other eye. Thats why he wanted Danzo other one so he can have the unity of those two eyes.
> 
> Lol And also. If Sasuke didnt burn out his eyes. He would be good right now. Wtf.



Madara has Shisui's other eye? But Danzou took one (which is now crushed) and apparently Itachi got the other... maybe? We need a translation.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> SO yeah, first Itachi got confirmed being weaker then Jiraiya by a far margin, then Itachi cant do jack shit to Nagato,a student of Jiraiya even with monsters like RM Naruto and Bee on his side  I bett Minato wouldnt even need one panel to beat Itachi since he is Jiraiya's strongest student



Same goes for Bee and Naruto since Bee's lariat "failed" and Naruto is getting his soul ripped out by Nagato at the moment, are they weak aswell?


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> lol @ people stating Nagato blew away Ama like it was nothing. Pure fact if he was actually alive he wouldbe a gonner. So im gathering Shisui  had MS. Judging by the design. Also. Confirming Madara has Shisui other eye. Thats why he wanted Danzo other one so he can have the unity of those two eyes.
> 
> Lol And also. If Sasuke didnt burn out his eyes. He would be good right now. Wtf.



Itachi implanted one of Shisui's eyes in his crow, Yatagarasu, which we're seeing now. Danzou took the other one, and smashed it.

Tobi doesn't have his eye.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

I think some are underestimating Nagato, greatly.
Despite having the Eternal Manegekyou Sharingan, Madara went through hell and back - even losing an arm - to regain the Rinnegan.
Nagato will show us just why Madara would go through that. Having said that, its not hard to digest the idea of Nagato actually competing with the people who're going to fight him. 

Still though, I am a little shocked Shisui lost an eye prior fighting Itachi; did he lose it voluntarily or by force? 
This also explains why Itachi might've been able to beat Shisui, looks like he lost his Amaterasu eye.

I'm willing to bet Shisui hadn't awakened his Mangekyou when he fought Ao. Which raises the question, whose death(s) hurt Shisui so much so that it lead to his Mangekyou Sharingan forming?
Which makes us question again: did he master Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi which would grant him Susano'o?


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> lol @ people stating Nagato blew away Ama like it was nothing. Pure fact if he was actually alive he wouldbe a gonner. So im gathering Shisui  had MS. Judging by the design. Also. Confirming Madara has Shisui other eye. Thats why he wanted Danzo other one so he can have the unity of those two eyes.
> 
> Lol And also. If Sasuke didnt burn out his eyes. He would be good right now. Wtf.




how would madara have one if danzou and itachi had  them?  This chapter confirmed madara can control perfect jinchuuriki's with his own sharingan.  Many speculated it was shishuis.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Which makes no sense.
> 
> Kishi has already shown that the kage bunshins are part of the person who made them and contain a part of him. When they disappear, that part/soul/whatever is returned to the creator.
> 
> ...



well that was actually hell realm soul ripping power.
human seems to be more lethal on that regard.it seems nagato can just touch you everywhere and its enough to take your soul.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Please stop feeding the trolls. Every time you reply to one of their posts the trolls get stronger. The only way of shutting them up is to ignore them until they starve and find some other sport.



You're telling that to the guy who just said Amaterasu couldn't burn Karin's clothes.

What the fuck, man.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> I'm more interested in this "strongest Genjutsu "business more then ever now, its fucking up my mind. We have Tsukiyomi, Izanagi, Shisui's mind control Genjutsu and now his other Genjutsu
> 
> Sasuke will have developed another jutsu from Japanese mythology and I'm sure Madara has a few more up his sleeves.



I believe Shisui mid comtrol genjutsu and this one are the same. We never saw it in action till now.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> lol @ people stating Nagato blew away Ama like it was nothing. Pure fact if he was actually alive he wouldbe a gonner.



LOL @ Amaterasu burning anyone that fast.If Nagato was alive, Amaterasu would still be repelled like nothing.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 3, 2011)

Watch everything Nagato just accomplished become a genjutsu next chapter.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> I think some are underestimating Nagato, greatly.
> Despite having the Eternal Manegekyou Sharingan, Madara went through hell and back - even losing an arm - to regain the Rinnegan.
> Nagato will show us just why Madara would go through that. Having said that, its not hard to digest the idea of Nagato actually competing with the people who're going to fight him.
> 
> ...



Shisui never had Itachi's three MS jutsu. Each MS has its own special jutsu. Sometimes different eyes will have the same jutsu, like Itachi and Sasuke sharing Amaterasu and Susano'o, but Uchiha will tend to have different jutsu in general.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 3, 2011)

why must kishi make Naruto stupid??? he knows that you have to seal a person after they have been defeated... so what gives in this chapter???


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> You're telling that to the guy who just said Amaterasu couldn't burn Karin's clothes.
> 
> What the fuck, man.



It's true though.


----------



## HInch (Aug 3, 2011)

Why has the term "Aizen path" not been used yet? Come on guys we're over a dozen pages in since the scans dropped.

I have to do everything around here.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Watch everything Nagato just accomplished become a genjutsu next chapter.



I've been secretly fearing that Itachi was going to reveal at some point that everything up until now was Genjutsu.

I think at this point, though, it's safe to say that isn't happening. Thank goodness.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato added to our understanding of Shinra Tensei.
Guess it doesn't harm people so bad when its not aimed to do so, or does that speak volumes about base Bee's durablity? Perhaps the latter given that base Bee has been *very* impressive recently.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi was trolled hard this chapter:
1. Tsukyomi isn't the strongest genjutsu.
2. Amaterasu is easily dispersedby ST. 

Having More chakra than heever dreamt of, all he did was attack a crippled Nagato who wasn't willing to fight( h? ould've absorbed it or use enma immediatly to restore his arm)


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> how would madara have one if danzou and itachi had  them?  This chapter confirmed madara can control perfect jinchuuriki's with his own sharingan.  Many speculated it was shishuis.



Danzo Most likely got Shisui other eye When Itachi merked his ass. I doubt if Itachi Literally had possession of the physical eye.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> I believe Shisui mid comtrol genjutsu and this one are the same. We never saw it in action till now.



Yeah, of course.

It would appear that he has the same genjutsu powers in both eyes. Never thought that would occur - oh well.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

So much for Itachi standing a chance against Pain, he would have bein defeated by Deva path only judging by how Amaterasu got blown away.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

I'd love to see how Nagato would fare against genjutsu...
And i'd love it if this soul ripping scene was Itachi's gen


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> It's true though.





*sigh*

I fought him once!

I fought him once!

Now can people finally stop propagating that absurd misconception?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

MS81 said:


> why must kishi make Naruto stupid??? he knows that you have to seal a person after they have been defeated... so what gives in this chapter???



he was talking to itachi the ameratsu i suppose to burn for a long time they did not expect nagato to take it of with ST.


----------



## HInch (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Shisui never had Itachi's three MS jutsu. Each MS has its own special jutsu. Sometimes different eyes will have the same jutsu, like Itachi and Sasuke sharing Amaterasu and Susano'o, but Uchiha will tend to have different jutsu in general.



I agree on them being individual. I think Sasuke sharing Itachi's are more to do with the finger poke of "better than a training montage." Itachi implanted his own MS abilities into Sasuke, so Sasuke has yet to find his own. I do believe the ability to manipulate amaretsu is one of his unique MS abilities.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

LOL @camorra and angelo trying too hard


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

Damn dat Nagato  . He's such a BAMF .
He's about to solo 3 of the most strongest characters in the manga ..

I like this


----------



## HawkMan (Aug 3, 2011)

This whole crow business seems like an nifty little segue for Sasuke's story. Madara takes Shisui's eye and uses it to manipulate Sasuke, in addition to the truth. If this is all Naruto has to convert Sasuke with, then it may cancel out whatever Madara's done or at least reveal it. 

The problem with this is that it's...really bad. It's difficult to draw the line between Sasuke's motivations and Madara's. But wasn't Nagato this way to a certain extent too? Didn't Nagato go from blood-thirsty Peace Vigilante to fervent partitioner of the church of Naruto? 

I wonder if Kishi sees the potentially radical transformations between both characters. Attributing some of the blame to Madara could provide an easy explanation but also cause problems. It's a thin line to walk but completely possible if done correctly. This just seems so much more likely as Shisui's douryoku gains more exposure.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> So much for Itachi standing a chance against Pain, he would have bein defeated by Deva path only judging by how Amaterasu got blown away.



I'm going to keep my mouth shut until I see how he deals with Tsukyomi and Susanoo. 

We should at least wait until the script is out and translated before commenting too much on Amaterasu.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

HInch said:


> I agree on them being individual. I think Sasuke sharing Itachi's are more to do with the finger poke of "better than a training montage." Itachi implanted his own MS abilities into Sasuke, so Sasuke has yet to find his own. I do believe the ability to manipulate amaretsu is one of his unique MS abilities.



i think family member have the same ms abilitys. but others families from the clan have different. obito seems to have space time jutsu, shusui genjutsu. and itahcis and sauskes have the 3 different.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2011)

I need the script, dammit.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 3, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I believe that the Naruto, Nagato used soul rip is Naruto's Shadow Clone. Naruto coudn't be killed that easily and I don't see Itachi sealing Nagato up with that Sealing Sword, because he won't be at peace.



I doubt it's a clone, because if it were Kishi would have probably drawn an even stronger cliffhanger. Instead of Nagato being in the process of drawing out Naruto's soul he could have drawn him having ripped out Naruto's soul completely. 
I think you overlook that the soul rip of the human realm is only invincible in our minds because we haven't seen anyone be able to defend against it. But that doesn't mean there is no way. So far only fodder and an insignificant side character got hit by the move. They can in no way be compared to Naruto.



Marsala said:


> Yep. The three of them vs. Neo-Pain!
> 
> Itachi will stick around until:
> 
> ...



About 1), I don't think Kabuto can cancel Itachi's Edo Tensei now that Shisui has broken his control. For Itachi it's as if the caster of Edo Tensei was dead or supplanted by Shisui.

Lol @ 3). That would be funny.

2) or 4) it is.


----------



## Reddan (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yeah, of course.
> 
> It would appear that he has the same genjutsu powers in both eyes. Never thought that would occur - oh well.



Now I am even more sure than ever all Uchiha's only gain a SUPER GENJUTSU with the MS. This is what Madara was famous for. This is what Kakashi was expecting. 

Itachi and Sasuke have Senju DNA, either through some ancestry or implanted. This allows them to use the Yoton Amaterasu. The combination of the Super Inton Genjutsu and the Yoton Amaterasu is what leads to the Onmyoton Susano'o.

Also the fight will end up being just Itachi vs Nagato. Uchiha vs Uzumaki, the two strongest members of Akatsuki, two Onmyoton users. This was the fight, which would have been inevitable had they Akatsuki attacked Konoha.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 3, 2011)

LOL at itachifans trying top hard, yet fail
Itachi is nor Nagato's level, period( he's likely the weakest character in this fight


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> I need the script, dammit.



Please tell us you don't have anywhere to go or a life for that matter, the script is destine to appear the moment the only browsing translator signs off.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> LOL @ Amaterasu burning anyone that fast.If Nagato was alive, Amaterasu would still be repelled like nothing.



Proved quite the opposite since Nagato body was burned up and his arm was gone, Kabuto is forcing Nagato through the pain and making him use his jutsu. As seen before with the hanzo ordeal. Nagato can't really heal himself. So by the time he blows ama away the damage will be done.


----------



## Nakson (Aug 3, 2011)

Do you guys think there is a chance that Naruto's chakra could unbind Nagato from Kabuto's control?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Shisui never had Itachi's three MS jutsu. Each MS has its own special jutsu. Sometimes different eyes will have the same jutsu, like Itachi and Sasuke sharing Amaterasu and Susano'o, but Uchiha will tend to have different jutsu in general.



I don't buy it.
The databook makes it clear that you gain Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi upon gaining the Mangekyou Sharingan; Susano'o when they're mastered.
Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi, even Susano'o, were all legendary. I don't think Itachi lived long enough to make them reach that level of reputation. Additionally Madara seems to have in-depth knowledge of the Mangekyou (like knowing its rare to see people awaken Susano'o; databook 3 also says that a few have made it to Susano'o). 

I think the universal Mangekyou trinity is established and well backed up.

Now, databook three heavily suggested that:

- Kakashi created Kamui (training his chakra over and over); 
- Sasuke created Kagutsuchi; the chapter before its advent Sasuke was spatially recomposing the flames.
- now it seems Shisui created the Genjutsu.

Most crucially: surely Madara or even Itachi would've said that every Mangekyou randomly assigns you a random set of jutsu.

So overall I don't buy that theory of different MS = different ocular powers.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 3, 2011)

Can't wait for the telegrams


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

arednad said:


> Now I am even more sure than ever all Uchiha's only gain a SUPER GENJUTSU with the MS. This is what Madara was famous for. This is what Kakashi was expecting.
> 
> Itachi and Sasuke have Senju DNA, either through some ancestry or implanted. This allows them to use the Yoton Amaterasu. The combination of the Super Inton Genjutsu and the Yoton Amaterasu is what leads to the Onmyoton Susano'o.
> 
> Also the fight will end up being just Itachi vs Nagato. Uchiha vs Uzumaki, the two strongest members of Akatsuki, two Onmyoton users. This was the fight, which would have been inevitable had they Akatsuki attacked Konoha.



That's far too much WIN for me to take in at the moment.

I'm all for it.


----------



## Tengu (Aug 3, 2011)

Can't wait for next chapter to see how Itachi will seal Nagato with the Totsuka sword.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 3, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Can't wait for the telegrams



I almost feel sorry for the mods


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I fought him once!
> 
> ...



Damn, i guess we were wrong.Still not one of Amaterasu's finest moments.Didn't do much besides that but people keep saying how it will burn people isntaly


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> I don't buy it.
> The databook makes it clear that you gain Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi upon gaining the Mangekyou Sharingan; Susano'o when they're mastered.
> Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi, even Susano'o, were all legendary. I don't think Itachi lived long enough to make them reach that level of reputation. Additionally Madara seems to have in-depth knowledge of the Mangekyou (like knowing its rare to see people awaken Susano'o; databook 3 also says that a few have made it to Susano'o).
> 
> ...



Databook was over written, or it applied to Itachi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> This whole crow business seems like an nifty little segue for Sasuke's story. *Madara takes Shisui's eye and uses it to manipulate Sasuke, in addition to the truth.* If this is all Naruto has to convert Sasuke with, then it may cancel out whatever Madara's done or at least reveal it.
> 
> The problem with this is that it's...really bad. It's difficult to draw the line between Sasuke's motivations and Madara's. But wasn't Nagato this way to a certain extent too? Didn't Nagato go from blood-thirsty Peace Vigilante to fervent partitioner of the church of Naruto?
> 
> I wonder if Kishi sees the potentially radical transformations between both characters. *Attributing some of the blame to Madara could provide an easy explanation but also cause problems. It's a thin line to walk but completely possible if done correctly. This just seems so much more likely as Shisui's douryoku gains more exposure.*



Madara doesn't NEED Shisui's eye to manipulate Sasuke though. It's been proven that he's not exactly difficult to mess around with, and Madara has successfully manipulated those with greater emotional strength than him.

If we find out Madara had to use Shisui's powers on Sasuke, it's just a complete hack job on Kishi's part. We just heard that Madara is a master at manipulating others and bringing out hatred in others. He shouldn't need someone else's eyeball to mindfuck a confused teenager who just lost the person he's lived and breathed his entire life.


----------



## Saru (Aug 3, 2011)

Angelo and Camorra... 

So Nagato really IS god-tier. Hopefully now Minato fans will stop trolling him in every thread that hypes him.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

If the crow contains Shisui's eye, perhaps Naruto won't keep it forever.
While Naruto's victory against Madara will lead to immense fame, Madara will probably have the eye he's been seeking for a long time.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Angelo said:


> LOL at itachifans trying top hard, yet fail
> Itachi is nor Nagato's level, period( he's likely the weakest character in this fight


I think you're referring to Bee.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Damn, i guess we were wrong.Still not one of Amaterasu's finest moments.Didn't do much besides that but people keep saying how it will burn people isntaly



I'm starting to wonder if I'm the only person on NF who has actually seen fire in real life before.

It doesn't vaporize things instantly and it damn sure doesn't fail to burn clothes.

EDIT: As for why it didn't hurt Karin, Sasuke suppressed the flames before they could.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2011)

The databook only sum up what is common knowledge or assumed in Narutoverse.
It's written In universe.

Don't be surprised that they become irrevelant when new secrets are revealed.


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 3, 2011)

Angelo said:


> LOL at itachifans trying top hard, yet fail
> Itachi is nor Nagato's level, period( he's likely the weakest character in this fight



You'd have to be a fanboy either way to jump to a conclusion based on what little we've seen this chapter. 

(And to specifically conclude that Itachi is weaker than Bee as well.)


----------



## Saru (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> I don't buy it.
> The databook makes it clear that you gain Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi upon gaining the Mangekyou Sharingan; Susano'o when they're mastered.
> Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi, even Susano'o, were all legendary. I don't think Itachi lived long enough to make them reach that level of reputation. Additionally Madara seems to have in-depth knowledge of the Mangekyou (like knowing its rare to see people awaken Susano'o; databook 3 also says that a few have made it to Susano'o).
> 
> ...



That databook was outdated/made for Itachi, I think.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Databook was over written, or it applied to Itachi.





Viridium said:


> That databook was outdated/made for Itachi, I think.




Though, the fact all three jutsu have a legendary status seems to back up the databook.
Furthermore Madara outright suggested that there have been other Susano'o users which compliments Susano-o's databook entry; the line where it says only a few have attained the jutsu.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> This whole crow business seems like an nifty little segue for Sasuke's story. Madara takes Shisui's eye and uses it to manipulate Sasuke, in addition to the truth. If this is all Naruto has to convert Sasuke with, then it may cancel out whatever Madara's done or at least reveal it.
> 
> The problem with this is that it's...really bad. It's difficult to draw the line between Sasuke's motivations and Madara's. But wasn't Nagato this way to a certain extent too? Didn't Nagato go from blood-thirsty Peace Vigilante to fervent partitioner of the church of Naruto?
> 
> I wonder if Kishi sees the potentially radical transformations between both characters. Attributing some of the blame to Madara could provide an easy explanation but also cause problems. It's a thin line to walk but completely possible if done correctly. This just seems so much more likely as Shisui's douryoku gains more exposure.



But Madara never had Shisui's eyes! Danzou got one and Itachi got the other.


----------



## Hazuki (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> You mean Healthy Nagato?
> 
> How was ama trolled when it took down the strongest summon and Nagato, all in one shot?
> .



Even the strongest edo ninja in a galaxy would have been trap by that amaterasu , since he is not supposed to be attack by one uf edo tensei 

however nagato with his full controle would have avoid amaterasu easely

nagato and his summon CAN' T attack other edo tensei  while itachi with shuisi genjutsu can 

do the difference


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i think family member have the same ms abilitys. but others families from the clan have different. obito seems to have space time jutsu, shusui genjutsu. and itahcis and sauskes have the 3 different.



well it depends if he lost his eye before he gained MS or after. It if its kakashi ordeal. SInce he lacked both eyes. Its possible he had to create a Jutsu. Similiar to what Kakahsi did.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Really want to see how powerful Nagato truly is.

damn we might see the true power of the rinnengan


----------



## MS81 (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> I'm going to keep my mouth shut until I see how he deals with Tsukyomi and Susanoo.
> 
> We should at least wait until the script is out and translated before commenting too much on Amaterasu.



exactly, we have 3 on 1 at this point...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok. Time to translate this shit.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> But Madara never had Shisui's eyes! Danzou got one and Itachi got the other.



Madara doesn't need shisui eye to control people.  He was able to control Yagura


----------



## Distance (Aug 3, 2011)

Damn Nagato and Itachi are just acting so badass this chapter. And Itachi obviously used amaterasu to slow down Nagato's body and give Kabuto a bit of trouble as to what was actually going on, I don't know what fans are hyping about.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Though, the fact all three jutsu have a legendary status seems to back up the databook.
> Furthermore Madara outright suggested that there have been other Susano'o users which compliments Susano-o's databook entry; the line where it says only a few have attained the jutsu.



That's certainly true, but by over written, I meant the first two techniques in particular. Sasuke did say, one only needed to unlock the Mangekyou in both eyes to gain the final technique, Susanoo.

So, maybe we can only count on the third technique to be the same. Which works, Madara did say that it's rare for an Uchiha to work their eyes up to Susanoo, or something like that.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Really want to see how powerful Nagato truly is.
> 
> damn we might see the true power of the rinnengan



Arguably that could be reserved for Madara.


----------



## Tengu (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I'm the only person on NF who has actually seen fire in real life before.
> 
> It doesn't vaporize things instantly and it damn sure doesn't fail to burn clothes.



I don't know why you are wasting your time arguing with them, in their opinion Itachi was trolled hard this chapter.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Proved quite the opposite since Nagato body was burned up and his arm was gone, Kabuto is forcing Nagato through the pain and making him use his jutsu. As seen before with the hanzo ordeal. Nagato can't really heal himself. So by the time he blows ama away the damage will be done.



Um, no.The only part of his body that was really damaged was Nagato's arm.By the time?If Nagato was in control of his actions he would've repelled it instantly and not much damage would've been done.Look at how much time it had to burn Karin and in the end of the day, Karin was a-ok.

And through the pain, Bee had time to hide himself ion one of Hachibi's tentacles.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 3, 2011)

Is Naruto having his chakra rip out ?


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Ok. Time to translate this shit.



thanks.i cant wait for the full trans.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Ok. Time to translate this shit.



Oh Yes please


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> I don't buy it.
> The databook makes it clear that you gain Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi upon gaining the Mangekyou Sharingan; Susano'o when they're mastered.
> Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi, even Susano'o, were all legendary. I don't think Itachi lived long enough to make them reach that level of reputation. Additionally Madara seems to have in-depth knowledge of the Mangekyou (like knowing its rare to see people awaken Susano'o; databook 3 also says that a few have made it to Susano'o).
> 
> ...



Perhaps our understanding of the MS is just a bit shallow. Amaterasu, Tsukiyomi and Susanoo may only be the classical MS powers of the main family. Perhaps someone from a branch family like Shisui or Obito gains slightly different powers when they reach MS because the Uchiha blood isn't as pure or as thick.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

TheEdo tensei is suppose to maake the user react to the jutsu accordingly Almsot like an auto defense. If Nagato wasnt edo he would be in pan causing him to be even more hesitant to react to amaterasu and taking more damage.

Is this SHisui mind control jutsu only one time user. Or can it be reused. Since Naruto already used it.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank God Yamagi1211 is still around. I can barely contain myself.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> Is Naruto having his chakra rip out ?



His soul ...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 3, 2011)

Wait...

Why didn't Itachi use Shisui's Genjutsu on Sasuke from the very beginning? Instead he relied on luck that Sasuke will manage to kill Madara with Amaterasu before Madara tells him what happened that night.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

if im not mistaken Nagato at the begining felt that Itachi was about to use amaterasu and so he yelled at naruto to be carefull only for itachi to use it on the summons.
there was mroe talk but i cant figure it out.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> TheEdo tensei is suppose to maake the user react to the jutsu accordingly Almsot like an auto defense. If Nagato wasnt edo he would be in pan causing him to be even more hesitant to react to amaterasu and taking more damage.
> 
> Is this SHisui mind control jutsu only one time user. Or can it be reused. Since Naruto already used it.



It must be one use. Otherwise the crow could use it on Tobi and holy shit, manga over.


----------



## Hermansen (Aug 3, 2011)

Jesus tittyfucking christ, how awesome have these two latest chapters been? I'm afraid this fight is going to be the high point of the entire manga for me, but god damn I will enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Um, no.The only part of his body that was really damaged was Nagato's arm.By the time?If Nagato was in control of his actions he would've repelled it instantly and not much damage would've been done.Look at how much time it had to burn Karin and in the end of the day, Karin was a-ok.
> 
> And through the pain, Bee had time to hide himself ion one of Hachibi's tentacles.



Beewasnt being burned. Hachibi was.Bee took no damage= whil Hachibi had its limbsburned off.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> That's certainly true, but by over written, I meant the first two techniques in particular. Sasuke did say, one only needed to unlock the Mangekyou in both eyes to gain the final technique, Susanoo.
> 
> So, maybe we can only count on the third technique to be the same. Which works, Madara did say that it's rare for an Uchiha to work their eyes up to Susanoo, or something like that.



Though, that comes down to one's stance with Sasuke vs Killer Bee; did Sasuke use Tsukuyomi or not.
Those who believe he did -- such as myself -- will say Sasuke's statement supports the stance I am propounding, whilst those who believe Kagutsuchi was the second jutsu, will say it supports the stance you're suggesting.

But truth be told, I've never seen the databook wrong about jutsu. 
However I will admit that there's no concrete side, at this point.



bearzerger said:


> Perhaps our understanding of the MS is just a bit shallow. Amaterasu, Tsukiyomi and Susanoo may only be the classical MS powers of the main family. Perhaps someone from a branch family like Shisui or Obito gains slightly different powers when they reach MS because the Uchiha blood isn't as pure or as thick.



I don't recall the Uchiha having a Hyuuga-esque familial structure.


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2011)

so itachi one shoots nagato with ameterasu but................ he is regenerated because of edo tense. i like this because kishi is remembering the regeneration process unlike poor kakuze. 

now, i want a clearance. what happens to itachi again? is he free from kabuto's control? can he move his body now? what exactly? 


and finally? chapter is so fucking epic  shusi being really fucking epic with his power and itachi actually had a plan other than blindly trust naruto to save sasuke


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Wait...
> 
> Why didn't Itachi use Shisui's Genjutsu on Sasuke from the very beginning? Instead he relied on luck that Sasuke will manage to kill Madara with Amaterasu before Madara tells him what happened that night.



Seems like he didn't plan it well then 

this would have been easier.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> It must be one use. Otherwise the crow could use it on Tobi and holy shit, manga over.



No, Itachi said that it only is used when it sees Itachi's sharingan (which Sasuke now has). It cant be used on Madara.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Though, that comes down to one's stance with Sasuke vs Killer Bee; did Sasuke use Tsukuyomi or not.
> Those who believe he did -- such as myself -- will say Sasuke's statement supports the stance I am propounding, whilst those who believe Kagutsuchi was the second jutsu, will say it supports the stance you're suggesting.
> 
> But truth be told, I've never seen the databook wrong about jutsu.
> However I will admit that there's no concrete side, at this point.



Danzou also implied that they have the same eye powers because they are brothers.

So either way...


----------



## Hexa (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> It must be one use. Otherwise the crow could use it on Tobi and holy shit, manga over.


There's a line I think that implies Kabuto wants to get Shisui's eye (to Edo Tensei him) from the crow.

I'm guessing it's for that reason, though it could be used on anyone I suppose.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I'm the only person on NF who has actually seen fire in real life before.
> 
> It doesn't vaporize things instantly and it damn sure doesn't fail to burn clothes.



Yep.




> EDIT: As for why it didn't hurt Karin, Sasuke suppressed the flames before they could.



They had a few panels to get the job done before that, though.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> It must be one use. Otherwise the crow could use it on Tobi and holy shit, manga over.



Its possible it programed to react to Mangekyo. Or to Itachi eyes. If Itachi planned for Sasuke to have his eyes they would react and only changing Sasuke. But i must say it better be ome tme use. Or Itachi will ruin an epic fight.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

Addy said:


> so itachi one shoots nagato with ameterasu but................ he is regenerated because of edo tense. i like this because kishi is remembering the regeneration process unlike poor kakuze.
> 
> now, i want a clearance. what happens to itachi again? is he free from kabuto's control? can he move his body now? what exactly?
> 
> ...



Yes, Itachi is free. He is now forced to protect Konoha, which he wants to do anyway.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 3, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> His soul ...


 Damn, thats even worse.


----------



## Hermansen (Aug 3, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Wait...
> 
> Why didn't Itachi use Shisui's Genjutsu on Sasuke from the very beginning? Instead he relied on luck that Sasuke will manage to kill Madara with Amaterasu before Madara tells him what happened that night.



Because Itachi is a good guy who liked his brother. Mind controlling Sasuke would make him no better than Madara with his moon-genjutsu, no?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 3, 2011)

Hermansen said:


> Because Itachi is a good guy who liked his brother. Mind controlling Sasuke would make him no better than Madara with his moon-genjutsu, no?


So he wanted Naruto to do it?

Why does it matter? As long as Sasuke doesn't turn into a crazy psychopath.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amaterasu only burns what the user focuses on with its full strength. Toad stomach was instantly incinerated by Amaterasul Yet the flames that werent being concentrated on was just chilling on the same material. Proving it burns at different level.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> Damn, thats even worse.



They're gonna die if they don't team up to take on Nagato  

Someone must save Naruto


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> They had a few panels to get the job done before that, though.



"Panels" aren't really quantifiable units of time in the first place.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Hermansen said:


> Because Itachi is a good guy who liked his brother. Mind controlling Sasuke would make him no better than Madara with his moon-genjutsu, no?



Then why leave the ccrow for naruto to use on sasuke then


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

Also, is no one going to Google trans that sucker?


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> "Panels" aren't really quantifiable units of time in the first place.



can you answer me? is itachi's ET defeated? i can't see it in the last few pages?


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Then why leave the ccrow for naruto to use on sasuke then



Because he planned to die to Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Also, is no one going to Google trans that sucker?



Already have, and it's extremely difficult to make out, as expected.

Might as well wait for Yagamii1211 to do his thing.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

yea it seems that Narutos soul is being taken out.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

Addy said:


> can you answer me? is itachi's ET defeated? i can't see it in the last few pages?



Itachi isn't seen after the big Shinra Tensei. Since he's a zombie, it certainly didn't hurt him.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

Addy said:


> can you answer me? is itachi's ET defeated? i can't see it in the last few pages?



IDK. There still seem to be pages missing; I only counted 16.

I doubt it, though.


----------



## GreenSage (Aug 3, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Then why leave the ccrow for naruto to use on sasuke then



Itachi ruined his life for Konoha so he's going to try and protect it at all costs...Also Sasuke has changed, he was bastardized by Madara...


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Then why leave the ccrow for naruto to use on sasuke then



Just in case Madara knew his secret, told Sasuke and Sasuke chose to destroy Konoha.

Isn't that obvious though?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

kabuto wanted to get shushis eye from danzou to revive him. kabuto will probably go after the eye in the crow. naruto may lose the crow next chapter.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> yea it seems that Narutos soul is being taken out.



It could be Hungry realm(I think. The fat Pain) power and he is just absorbing Naruto Chakra into his body.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Because he planned to die to Sasuke.


Hm? It doesn't contradict anything, though. Itachi dies, Sasuke goes back to Konoha.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 3, 2011)

I bet it was Itachi's crow clone which got blown away, next chapter you see it turn into a bunch of crows and Itachi appears behind Nagato trapping him in a Tsukiyomi with just his finger


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Hexa said:


> There's a line I think that implies Kabuto wants to get Shisui's eye (to Edo Tensei him) from the crow.
> 
> I'm guessing it's for that reason, though it could be used on anyone I suppose.



:amazed

Just when I thought this chapter didn't have any more twists!

Makes you wonder if Shisui will have both his eyes.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Already have, and it's extremely difficult to make out, as expected.
> 
> Might as well wait for Yagamii1211 to do his thing.



Anymore Magic Heretical Elephants?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato takes Naruto's soul, Naruto takes his power.


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2011)

i have to give it for itachi. his plan to control sasuke..... makes sense honestly. yes, cruel but 1000000000000000 times better than minato's plan  i mean....... at least he didn't trust TNJ. stupid since it works but i like it that he at least has a sensible plan.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> IDK. There still seem to be pages missing; I only counted 16.
> 
> I doubt it, though.



All 17 are there. 

Are you missing the first page where the crow comes out of Naruto's mouth?


----------



## Saru (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Amaterasu only burns what the user focuses on with its full strength. Toad stomach was instantly incinerated by Amaterasul Yet the flames that werent being concentrated on was just chilling on the same material. Proving it burns at different level.



With that, can we end the Battledome discussion? Nagato seems to be able to take on Itachi and co. at the same time, and I don't think anyone is saying Itachi is superior to Nagato.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> It could be Hungry realm(I think. The fat Pain) power and he is just absorbing Naruto Chakra into his body.



erm no.defenitly human realm power.it says so in the script and the 2ch remarks are all the same about it.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> yea it seems that Narutos soul is being taken out.



yeah i google translated it and in the end it says something about his soul.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

Addy said:


> can you answer me? is itachi's ET defeated? i can't see it in the last few pages?



Itachi got owned by Nagato's Shinra Tensei.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Hm? It doesn't contradict anything, though. Itachi dies, Sasuke goes back to Konoha.



How does he Genjutsu Sasuke himself if he's dead?


----------



## Distance (Aug 3, 2011)

Apart from avoiding Naruto's Talk no Jutsu, what is there that Nagato and Itachi can not do together? Nothing!


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Then why leave the ccrow for naruto to use on sasuke then



last resort. why use it if sauske did not know the truth or at least followed his brother's way?


----------



## princess of iwagakure (Aug 3, 2011)

To the people asking why Itachi didn't use Shisui's genjutsu at the beginning for Sasuke.

It's because it takes more than 10 years to be able to use it according to the new chapter.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Itachi got owned by Nagato's Shinra Tensei.



Nagato hasn't used Shinra Tensei on Itachi. 

Jiminy Christ...


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> erm no.defenitly human realm power.it says so in the script and the 2ch remarks are all the same about it.



I see. Cant really read japanese so i had to take a stab at it. Itachi genjutsu and it really Itachi getting his soul sucked out.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Distance said:


> Apart from avoiding Naruto's Talk no Jutsu, what is there that Nagato and Itachi can not do together? Nothing!


They are a real untouchable tag team.


----------



## GreenSage (Aug 3, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> I bet it was Itachi's crow clone which got blown away, next chapter you see it turn into a bunch of crows and Itachi appears behind Nagato trapping him in a Tsukiyomi with just his finger




Then Itachi single handedly defeats Madara's army because he's already dead...


----------



## SaiST (Aug 3, 2011)

Y'all know Kotoamatsukami isn't going to work on Sasuke, right? That's too simple of a solution.



princess of iwagakure said:


> It's because it takes more than 10 years to be able to use it according to the new chapter.


Wait--what?!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> How does he Genjutsu Sasuke himself if he's dead?


I mean, he could Genjutsu him during their fight. Sasuke still wants to kill him, then goes back to Konoha.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> How does he Genjutsu Sasuke himself if he's dead?



How do you genjutsu a dead person who is also yourself. Itachi would have found a way. Im convinced That Itachi is the ultimate Genius in this manga. He genjutsued himself


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Itachi got owned by Nagato's Shinra Tensei.



Where?

Furthermore, he's an Edo, so it wouldn't matter if he were hit anyway.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Y'all know Kotoamatsukami isn't going to work on Sasuke, right? That's too simple of a solution.



Yes.  Naruto will TNJ him or like he said in part 1 break all his bones.

whatever it takes.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato faced amaterasu before????


----------



## Suibi (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok, first impressive and exciting are passed, and Iyeah, unless we have more explanation, this chap make no sense.

- Why danzo had to attack Shisui, if Shisui was originally loyal to village?
- Why Itachi didn't just implant the crew in Sasuke, instead of that useless Amaterasu?
- Why Kabuto didn't just cancel Edotensei on Itachi? 
- Naruto just got ultimate weapon which can turn anyone to protect konoha, unless it one-time use goods. Fu'k


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato sensed Amaterasu, huh?

Did Itachi fight Pain when he was first introduced? Or did he fight an Mangekyou wielding Uchiha during the third war?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

princess of iwagakure said:


> To the people asking why Itachi didn't use Shisui's genjutsu at the beginning for Sasuke.
> 
> It's because it takes more than 10 years to be able to use it according to the new chapter.



really so that is why he did not use it on sasuke.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

Naruto knew about Amaterasu last chapter, too. Zetsu expected it as well.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Y'all know Kotoamatsukami isn't going to work on Sasuke, right? That's too simple of a solution.
> 
> 
> Wait--what?!



Im hoping Sasuke breaks it. I dont understand how Itach beat Shisui  if this genjutsu is truly all possible.  Only way I can really see it is if the sharingan is more powerful and is able to counteract. The Demonic Mirror heaven and earth exchange to reverse the genjutsu back on the user.im really confused about it


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> I mean, he could Genjutsu him during their fight. Sasuke still wants to kill him, then goes back to Konoha.



IDK. Take it up with Kishi.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Naruto knew about Amaterasu last chapter, too. Zetsu expected it as well.



He said, "this feeling", though.

Wouldn't that imply that he experienced it before?


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 3, 2011)

I think its safe to say Shisui was the Genjutsu King while Itachi is the Queen.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 3, 2011)

Suibi said:


> Ok, first impressive and exciting are passed, and Iyeah, unless we have more explanation, this chap make no sense.
> 
> - Why danzo had to attack Shisui, if Shisui was originally loyal to village?
> - Why Itachi didn't just implant the crew in Sasuke, instead of that useless Amaterasu?
> ...



- Danzou wanted Shisui's eye so he can do his business.
- Madara might have found out what Itachi had done to Sasuke
- Because Kabuto doesn't want Itachi to fight Nagato. 
- This is Naruto.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Naruto knew about Amaterasu last chapter, too. Zetsu expected it as well.



nagato sensed it based on feeling.and he is a sensor so its not unexplanable.
nagato at least saw it in action based on this line.


----------



## settings (Aug 3, 2011)

LOL Kabuto


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> I think its safe to say Shisui was the Genjutsu King while Itachi is the Queen.



Itachi's lover's identity confirmed?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

> *Itachi's jutsu which is about the change the face of the war.*



THE KING IS BACK


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> I think its safe to say Shisui was the Genjutsu King while Itachi is the Queen.



Yet Ao only thought Itachi could be capable of the night-time attack, not Shisui, who he fought in the past.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Naruto knew about Amaterasu last chapter, too. Zetsu expected it as well.



He sensed it.


----------



## Distance (Aug 3, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> I think its safe to say Shisui was the Genjutsu King while Itachi is the Queen.





This could be true.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

how is the jutsu gonna change the war. is naruto gonna use it on the other villages. or maybe kabuto will get his hand son the crow.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> THE KING IS BACK


When did he leave?


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> THE KING IS BACK





I know, right?


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 3, 2011)

> Kabuto: !!? What the hell !!? What's going on here ?



Exactly how I feel


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> THE KING IS BACK



Damn fucking straight


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Aug 3, 2011)

I Thought from that commen from Itachi a while back about he and Nagato being able to achieve anything together was Kishi's way of telling us they were going to do some great thing but now itlooks like they wont be used that way.
Nagato vs Narubeechi will be great anyway.


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> I think its safe to say Shisui was the Genjutsu King while Itachi is the Queen.



who was killed by itachi


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:
			
		

> Amaterasu only burns what the user focuses on with its full strength. Toad stomach was instantly incinerated by Amaterasul Yet the flames that werent being concentrated on was just chilling on the same material. Proving it burns at different level.



I dunno about the frog stomach but Nagato wasn't instantly "incinerated"


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Addy said:


> who was killed by itachi



He probably let Itahci or a sneak Attack.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> THE KING IS BACK



_    _​


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> I dunno about the frog stomach but Nagato wasn't instantly "incinerated"



Arm was supposedly.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 3, 2011)

HAHA Zombie Itachi is Free Bitches!!

>Bitches:"Edo's will never break control"
>Edo Itachi:" Oh yeah?  "


----------



## princess of iwagakure (Aug 3, 2011)

Shisui erased himself though and asked for Itachi to help(maybe this means Itachi _did_ kill him). It says that Shisui told Itachi to hide his one eye left(that wasn't taken by Danzo) to protect the village and hide it's presence.

It's not like Itachi backstabbed him.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Addy said:


> who was killed by itachi


It was a genjutsu.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

Chiba said:


> HAHA Zombie Itachi is Free Bitches!!
> 
> >Bitches:"Edo's will never break control"
> >Edo Itachi:" Oh yeah?  "



he did not break free he was just placed under genjutsu


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 3, 2011)

I love this forum, no one giving a shit about the Kages fight


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yet Ao only thought Itachi could be capable of the night-time attack, not Shisui, who he fought in the past.



well think about it this way. true shisui has a better genjutsu of controlling  people (one person and if it's like danzo you can use it once  in a while) but itachi can use it from a distance (but maybe not as powerful) and has actually more genjutsu abilities (manipulating genjutsu's time and that stuff).


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Arm was supposedly.



Nagato was burning for quite some time.

After Itachi hit him and his Bird with Amaterasu, he ended up talking with Naruto for a bit - Nagato was burning the entire time.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 3, 2011)

LOL, Nagato sensed Ama, he simply didn't want to react, it was kabuto who ordered him to use ST.


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> It was a genjutsu.



say whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa? :amazed

shisui for FV


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Chiba said:


> HAHA Zombie Itachi is Free Bitches!!
> 
> >Bitches:"Edo's will never break control"
> >Edo Itachi:" Oh yeah?  "



its not really getting free.
he was genjutsued by the crow to protect konoha which overthrowed kabuto control as long as itachi is under that genjutsu.
somthing that kabuto didnt expect thats for sure.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

princess of iwagakure said:


> Shisui erased himself though and asked for Itachi to help(maybe this means Itachi _did_ kill him). It says that Shisui told Itachi to hide his one eye left(that wasn't taken by Danzo) to protect the village and hide it's presence.



So Shisui really did kill himself...!

Uchiha forensics really sucks if Shisui was found without both eyes and they deemed it drowning, though.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

princess of iwagakure said:


> Shisui erased himself though and asked for Itachi to help(maybe this means Itachi _did_ kill him). It says that Shisui told Itachi to hide his one eye left(that wasn't taken by Danzo) to protect the village and hide it's presence.



so he did commit suicide and danzou took one of his eye when he was alive?

wasnt shusui sent to spy on itachi. maybe shusui also was a spy. and card for the village above the uchha clan.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> So Shisui really did kill himself...!



And Itachi gained the Mangekyou by watching him die.

Shisui wanted to protect the village too.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> THE KING IS BACK



It's actually Shisui's jutsu, lol.


----------



## Tengu (Aug 3, 2011)

I think the Uchiha clan would have conquered the world, if not for Itachi and Shisui.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> I love this forum, no one giving a shit about the Kages fight



It just goes to show that a fight of this caliber makes a fight between Kages seem boring by comparison.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> its not really getting free.
> he was genjutsued by the crow to protect konoha which overthrowed kabuto control as long as itachi is under that genjutsu.
> somthing that kabuto didnt expect thats for sure.



Close enough. Technically Goliath in Gargoyles is under permanent magical mind control, but Elisa ordered him to act normally forever.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

> Nagato : Shinra Tensei ! ( *Shit ! Using my body as a whim* )



Does this affect how he 'handled' Amaterasu?


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

Kabuto doesn't have a clue what is happening 

And some of you actually think this guy will troll Madara and become final villain


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nagato was burning for quite some time.
> 
> After Itachi hit him and his Bird with Amaterasu, he ended up talking with Naruto for a bit - Nagato was burning the entire time.



There were also panels with people talking while Sasuke was launching Amaterasu and A was pumping up


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Kabuto is officially going to be Itachi's bitch.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Kabuto doesn't have a clue what is happening
> 
> And some of you actually think this guy will troll Madara and become final villain



madara probably would also be surprised about this


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nagato was burning for quite some time.
> 
> After Itachi hit him and his Bird with Amaterasu, he ended up talking with Naruto for a bit - Nagato was burning the entire time.



Amaterasu flames continueously burn. They just dont go out until someone puts it.We do know the only thing that was incinerated was his arm while the rest of his body was just burned. Leading to the conclusion that the arm was the mainfocused.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Does this affect how he 'handled' Amaterasu?



Not sure.

Are they programmed to react to friendly fire? Or just dodge/react to all harmful attacks?


----------



## Mayaki (Aug 3, 2011)

OH F*CK! This chapter is gonna be SO awesome. Wanna full translation right NOW : D


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Aug 3, 2011)

Poor Kabuto.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Close enough. Technically Goliath in Gargoyles is under permanent magical mind control, but Elisa ordered him to act normally forever.



itachi faith will still be the same though.he is still an edo and now he will fight Nagato to protect konoha.Nagato and Itachi are still destined to probably be sealed or released from edo tenseis.
neither of them will survive this fight unless madara interferes.


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> its not really getting free.
> he was genjutsued by the crow to protect konoha which overthrowed kabuto control as long as itachi is under that genjutsu.
> somthing that kabuto didnt expect thats for sure.



kabuto "ET won't bite me in the ass ".
me ".............. sure why not? 

"


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> There were also panels with *people talking* while Sasuke was launching Amaterasu and A was pumping up



Talk no Jutsu is not only the strongest jutsu, it's also the fastest.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> itachi faith will still be the same though.he is still an edo and now he will fight Nagato to protect konoha.Nagato and Itachi are still destined to probably be sealed or released from edo tenseis.
> neither of them will survive this fight unless madara interferes.



You forget... "Itachi's jutsu which is about to change the face of the war!"


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

princess of iwagakure said:


> Shisui erased himself though and asked for Itachi to help(maybe this means Itachi _did_ kill him). It says that Shisui told Itachi to hide his one eye left(that wasn't taken by Danzo) to protect the village and hide it's presence.
> 
> It's not like Itachi backstabbed him.



So basically Itachi didn't fight with Shisui, more like Shisui _allowed_ Itachi to kill him after _ordering_ Itachi to kill him?

Seems to make sense as base Shisui's hype and now this MS, seemed... wow.

Additionally, anyone have an idea as to why Danzou displayed no MS?


----------



## princess of iwagakure (Aug 3, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Kabuto doesn't have a clue what is happening
> 
> And some of you actually think this guy will troll Madara and become final villain


Kabuto _does_ understand what is happening.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Shisui is the king


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> So basically Itachi didn't fight with Shisui, more like Shisui _allowed_ Itachi to kill him after _ordering_ Itachi to kill him?
> 
> Seems to make sense as base Shisui's hype and now this MS, seemed... wow.
> 
> Additionally, anyone have an idea as to why Danzou displayed no MS?



He never got a chance to use the MS ability. When he used it in the meeting, bandages hid it.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Talk no Jutsu is not only the strongest jutsu, it's also the fastest.



Damn straight


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> You forget... "Itachi's jutsu which is about to change the face of the war!"



the crow is his jutsu.this is that jutsu which basicly adds fighting power temporarily in the fight against Nagato which will continue next week.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Not sure.
> 
> Are they programmed to react to friendly fire? Or just dodge/react to all harmful attacks?





If the 'unable to react to friendly fire' thing ends up being true, then it may explain a lot.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

Gabe said:


> madara probably would also be surprised about this



Madara was at a stalemate with Itachi for a decade for a reason.

He doesn't underestimate him, nor does he believe ET to have no drawbacks.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

MS makes you suicidal. Shisui killed himself. Madara purposely lost the fight against hashirama. Izuna gave his eyes up and decided to fight blind. Sasuke decided to let Danzo stab him in a final clash. Itachi let sasuke kill him.

MS makes you suicidal. Confirmed.


----------



## Reddan (Aug 3, 2011)

No surprise Itachi did not kill Shishui. When he was accused of killing him it was one of the only times in the manga he showed real anger and lost control of himself. Shishui was exceptionally strong. He had the MS and was the best at Shunshin.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> You forget... "Itachi's jutsu which is about to change the face of the war!"



It's the crow
Now NeXT chapter Will je about 'Nagato's ultimate body'


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> the crow is his jutsu.this is that jutsu which basicly adds fighting power temporarily in the fight against Nagato which will continue next week.



I'll be very surprised if Itachi doesn't get to meet Tobi and Sasuke again.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 3, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> I dunno about the frog stomach but Nagato wasn't instantly "incinerated"


The part of Nagato's body that was initially hit with the flames pretty much was. Another thing to keep in mind is that the Edo Tensei zombies constantly regenerate, even so the rest of Nagato's body had still taken visible damage.

If it was a normal body, I imagine Amaterasu would have completely consumed it.


----------



## princess of iwagakure (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> So basically Itachi didn't fight with Shisui, more like Shisui _allowed_ Itachi to kill him after _ordering_ Itachi to kill him?


It doesn't say whether Itachi killed him. Itachi just says that he helped Shisui, erase his own presence.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

princess of iwagakure said:


> Kabuto _does_ understand what is happening.



Kabuto : !!? What the hell !!? What's going on here ?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 3, 2011)

jesus christ, Nagato is fucking haxxed


----------



## Distance (Aug 3, 2011)

lol at Naruto not remembering sucking big black crow. well I'll be embarrassed too, but come on Naruto you're not fooling anyone.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

why didnt shusui just put the clan under genjutsu or just sauske dad so itachi did not have to kill him.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

It seems like Nagato knew Amaterasu was coming.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Amaterasu flames continueously burn. They just dont go out until someone puts it.We do know the only thing that was incinerated was his arm while the rest of his body was just burned. Leading to the conclusion that the arm was the mainfocused.



畜生道 said that Nagato wasn't instantly incinerated, you responded by saying his arm was - I was only responding to that.

Of course Amaterasu burns continuously, but it's burning affect isn't instantaneous. It appears instantly for the most part, though.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> He never got a chance to use the MS ability. When he used it in the meeting, bandages hid it.



We would've at least seen the MS pattern. 

Maybe his inadequate control over Hashirama's cells didn't allow him to trigger the MS?


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

Man, Kishi is in super-wank mode for Itachi this chapter.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 3, 2011)

LOL Shisui had Ms before Itachi and has the strongest Genjutsu...
Which probably means Shisui> Itachi...
Uchihafans box before tour new King: Shisui Uchiha:uchihaha


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> jesus christ, Nagato is fucking haxxed



welcome to the party


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 3, 2011)

spoiler said:


> Kabuto : I misjudged him. Uchiha Itachi. He's clearly not your everyday folk.
> Even with Edo Tensei.
> [...]
> Itachi : Calm down. I'm not controlled anymore. I countered the enemy's jutsu with a genjutsu.
> I negated Edo Tensei.



Dat.. DAT ITACHI. 

lol at people claiming that Itachi is the one who got his @ss genjutsu'd.


----------



## princess of iwagakure (Aug 3, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Kabuto : !!? What the hell !!? What's going on here ?


Kabuto says that there is only one genjutsu who can do this. And right after that panel Itachi explains it's Shisui's genjutsu. 

By context, it's very clear Kabuto understands what's going on.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Shisui Uchiha is haxx as hell.  He let himself get killed.

Only way he can be defeated is if he let opponent kill him 

BAMF


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

> Itachi : Calm down. I'm not controlled anymore. I countered the enemy's jutsu with a genjutsu.
> I negated Edo Tensei.



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaiST (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> We would've at least seen the MS pattern.


We couldn't, because the eye was being hidden as he used the ability..


----------



## settings (Aug 3, 2011)

I wonder who was killed in order to awaken Shisui's MS?


----------



## Shiorin (Aug 3, 2011)

I just realized, if Nagato had also looked into the crow's eye just as Itachi was doing, wouldn't he receive the genjutsu as well? Get with the program Nagato, now you get left behind in a 3v1.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

So if genjutsu is the cause of breaking free from Kabuto control Does this mean Genjutsu can control other Edo?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

princess of iwagakure said:


> It doesn't say whether Itachi killed him. Itachi just says that he helped Shisui, erase his own presence.





Assisted suicide? 

Actually, that would probably be more painful for Itachi than outright killing Shisui. 
Also sheds a lot of light on his outburst with those Uchiha.


----------



## Tengu (Aug 3, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if Nagato stealing Naruto's soul is Itachi's genjutsu.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 3, 2011)

settings said:


> I wonder who was killed in order to awaken Shisui's MS?



Probably one of his friends or parents, as expect of the treacherous uchiha


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 3, 2011)

Brian said:


> pain = god



my doubts have been cleared


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

And people said that the crow wouldn't free Itachi...


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2011)

Shiorin said:


> I just realized, if Nagato had also looked into the crow's eye just as Itachi was doing, wouldn't he receive the genjutsu as well? Get with the program Nagato, now you get left behind in a 3v1.



It only activates for Itachi's sharingan


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh, go fap to yourself over in the corner there.


----------



## princess of iwagakure (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Assisted suicide?
> 
> Actually, that would probably be more painful for Itachi than outright killing Shisui.
> Also sheds a lot of light on his outburst with those Uchiha.


I think that is more like it


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 3, 2011)

Jesus Christ, Itachi is fuking haxxed.


----------



## Joker J (Aug 3, 2011)

Kishi should have made Shisui MS looked more cool.


----------



## Distance (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> And people said that the crow wouldn't free Itachi...


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Jesus Christ, Itachi is fuking haxxed.



Shisui's power freed him; Itachi was smart enough to come up with this plan, circumstances considered.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Aug 3, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> jesus christ, Nagato is fucking haxxed



Rikkodu reincarnation what you expect.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

princess of iwagakure said:


> Kabuto says that there is only one genjutsu who can do this. And right after that panel Itachi explains it's Shisui's genjutsu.
> 
> By context, it's very clear Kabuto understands what's going on.



Read newest translation:



> Kabuto : I misjudged him. Uchiha Itachi. He's clearly not your everyday folk.
> Even with Edo Tensei.



That doesn't sound like "understanding what's going on".


----------



## settings (Aug 3, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Probably one of his friends or parents, as expect of the treacherous uchiha


It is more likely that he was able to obtain the MS using the same "method" as Kakashi.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 3, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Jesus Christ, Itachi is fuking haxxed.



  
Do I see a future convert?


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> I don't recall the Uchiha having a Hyuuga-esque familial structure.



It wouldn't be exactly like the Hyuuga, but I do think Sasuke's family is the main family. The one whose blood is the most concentrated. 



Hexa said:


> There's a line I think that implies Kabuto wants to get Shisui's eye (to Edo Tensei him) from the crow.
> 
> I'm guessing it's for that reason, though it could be used on anyone I suppose.



Yet another disappointment Kabuto will have to endure. He won't get the bijuu and he won't get Shisui's eye.



Googleplex said:


> If the 'unable to react to friendly fire' thing ends up being true, then it may explain a lot.



Who says Nagato was unable to react? Try unwilling. Why would Nagato defend against it if it's not covered by Kabuto's programming? He doesn't want to fight he's just doing the barest minimum.


----------



## Fireball (Aug 3, 2011)

_Itachi, Itachi, Itachi...even in death you never cease to amaze me_


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi is Fucking haxxed!!!!!


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

SaiST said:


> We couldn't, because the eye was being hidden as he used the ability..



I assume that that was the base Genjutsu, Shisui had (the one similar to the one Madara used on Yagura); as I subscribe to the ''MS trinity jutsu = universal to all MS'' side, that logic says Danzo had the Amaterasu eye which caused me to link it to the issues with Hashirama's cells; Danzou said Orochimaru's data would be beneficial for his arm _and_ eye.


----------



## princess of iwagakure (Aug 3, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Read newest translation:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't sound like "understanding what's going on".


There is a sentence regarding genjutsu after that.

That is not the whole translation.


----------



## Distance (Aug 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Itachi is Fucking haxxed!!!!!



Mother-fucking haxxed!!!!!


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 3, 2011)

Kabuto : I misjudged him. Uchiha Itachi. *He's clearly not your everyday folk.*
Even with Edo Tensei.

Itachi controls death


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Jesus Christ, Itachi is fuking haxxed.



No. Shisui is haxx.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> I assume that that was the base Genjutsu, Shisui had (the one similar to the one Madara used on Yagura); as I subscribe to the ''MS trinity jutsu = universal to all MS'' side, that logic says Danzo had the Amaterasu eye which caused me to link it to the issues with Hashirama's cells; Danzou said Orochimaru's data would be beneficial for his arm _and_ eye.



Why would the author hide Shisui's base Sharingan?

Because it was a Mangekyou Shairngan. It's likely the same reason why Tobi's Sharingan isn't seen whenever he uses his Space/Time abilities.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 3, 2011)

Mmmm so danzou stole the eye while he was alive....


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 3, 2011)

> Kabuto : His eyes ! To counter such Genjutsu, I have only one choice.



Seems likes Kabuto has a trump card


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

princess of iwagakure said:


> There is a sentence regarding genjutsu after that.



Yes. It's Kabuto saying he has _only one choice_ to counter Itachi's new development.

He hardly has things under control. He was surprised and is grasping for a plan now. His confidence seems to be jumping all over the place, which is never a good sign.

(That said, the translation you are using was put up after you made your first statement, so I'm not sure you can use it to defend what you said earlier).


----------



## Krombacher (Aug 3, 2011)

sooo Kabuto, its time to put itachi back in that coffin.

Or let nagato suck his soul..


----------



## Reddan (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> I assume that that was the base Genjutsu, Shisui had (the one similar to the one Madara used on Yagura); as I subscribe to the ''MS trinity jutsu = universal to all MS'' side, that logic says Danzo had the Amaterasu eye which caused me to link it to the issues with Hashirama's cells; Danzou said Orochimaru's data would be beneficial for his arm _and_ eye.



I made a thread explaining why Shishui had the MS. I too subscribe to the MS trinity, but it requires Yoton to use Amaterasu and Onmytoton to use Susano'o.

This explains everything about Sasuke/Itachi there importance to Madara/Kabuto/Orochimaru etc.


----------



## Saturnine (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> MS makes you suicidal. Shisui killed himself. Madara purposely lost the fight against hashirama. Izuna gave his eyes up and decided to fight blind. Sasuke decided to let Danzo stab him in a final clash. Itachi let sasuke kill him.
> 
> MS makes you suicidal. Confirmed.



You forgot to add that Kakashi killed himself to save Choji


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2011)

so wait. itachi, and nagato can sense jutsus? 

by that logic, itachi fought oro off panel were oro used his hydra jutsu or at least saw it.

and nagato vs itachi was also off panel and they did  fight or nagato saw the recording but that would be lame (how can he sense a jutsu from  a movie? ).

so in conclusion, nagato and itachi fought. itachi and oro fought but............... it was all off panel


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Who says Nagato was unable to react? Try unwilling. Why would Nagato defend against it if it's not covered by Kabuto's programming? He doesn't want to fight he's just doing the barest minimum.



So you're suggesting Nagato _purposely_ let Amaterasu hit?

It seemed like he was clueless till he was hit.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Seems likes Kabuto has a trump card



Take full control of Nagato.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> sooo Kabuto, its time to put itachi back in that coffin.
> 
> Or let nagato suck his soul..



it is probably impossible now since he has no control over itachi


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

> Kabuto : His eyes ! To counter such Genjutsu, I have only one choice.


Nagato much???


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 3, 2011)

It looks like Itachi is going to put another snake in its place.


----------



## VoDe (Aug 3, 2011)

I wanna see Sasuke's face if he sees Itachi again.

Itachi vs Sasuke round 2.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi freed himself using another person power, nothing to fap over...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 3, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Seems likes Kabuto has a trump card



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbjXmBmHAdk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SaiST (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Why would the author hide Shisui's base Sharingan?
> 
> Because it was a Mangekyou Shairngan. It's likely the same reason why Tobi's Sharingan isn't seen whenever he uses his Space/Time abilities.


Though it's odd to hide it, considering we've seen Madara's Mangekyou Sharingan before...

... Unless he's not using his own Mangekyou Sharingan. D:


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 3, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Dat.. DAT ITACHI.
> 
> lol at people claiming that Itachi is the one who got his @ss genjutsu'd.



He was genjutsu'd by the crow, it's what freed him from Kabuto's control.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> MS makes you suicidal. Shisui killed himself. Madara purposely lost the fight against hashirama. Izuna gave his eyes up and decided to fight blind. Sasuke decided to let Danzo stab him in a final clash. Itachi let sasuke kill him.
> 
> MS makes you suicidal. Confirmed.



it is not stated that madara lost on purpose to shodai.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Uchiha Shisui is officially the clan's strongest Genjutsu user.

So Uchiha Itachi is the most skilled then?


----------



## settings (Aug 3, 2011)

The best part is that Madara had no idea that, for all those years, Itachi was hiding Shisui's eye.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

> bee: uchiha's strongest genjutsu user... Shisui of the shuushin no jutsu?



So, can we put an end to this "Itachi is a Genjutsu master" notion?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

Angelo said:


> Itachi freed himself using another person power, nothing to fap over...



It was his own power given to him by a friend.


----------



## princess of iwagakure (Aug 3, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yes. It's Kabuto saying he has _only one choice_ to counter Itachi's new development.
> 
> He hardly has things under control. He was surprised and is grasping for a plan now. His confidence seems to be jumping all over the place, which is never a good sign.
> 
> (That said, the translation you are using was put up after you made your first statement, so I'm not sure you can use it to defend what you said earlier).


And what I said was that Itachi is understanding what is going on, not that he is having things under control.

Also, as I said the newest translation is not the whole translation or script. I'm just saying things from what I read on raw.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 3, 2011)

Remember what I told you all. Itachi > Nagato.  

This chapter is going to be so awesome.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 3, 2011)

Angelo said:


> Itachi freed himself using another person power, nothing to fap over...



You mad that Itachi is not your everyday folk?


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> So you're suggesting Nagato _purposely_ let Amaterasu hit?
> 
> It seemed like he was clueless till he was hit.



He sensed it, he could've uses St., but guess what, h? doesn't want to fight...


And kabuto Believing Nagato CAN beat naruto+Healthy Itachi+ B
EDIT: shisui's is the strongest, it's over guys, we don


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> MS makes you suicidal. Shisui killed himself. Madara purposely lost the fight against hashirama. Izuna gave his eyes up and decided to fight blind. Sasuke decided to let Danzo stab him in a final clash. Itachi let sasuke kill him.
> 
> MS makes you suicidal. Confirmed.



Madara didn't lose on purpose. He fought mainly to gain Hashirama's power. Nothing says he can't gain his DNA and defeat him too.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> So, can we put an end to this "Itachi is a Genjutsu master" notion?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2011)

Angelo said:


> Itachi freed himself using another person power, nothing to fap over...



So? Madara gave the rinnegan to Nagato , your point being?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> So, can we put an end to this "Itachi is a Genjutsu master" notion?


Lol at Itachi not being a master at Genjutsu.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

nice quote itachi said about shusui "a true shinobi is someone devote to self sacrifice...\\that protect pace from the shadows\\ "


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 3, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Remember what I told you all. Itachi > Nagato.
> 
> This chapter is going to be so awesome.



And you're just as wrong now as you were then


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Hustler said:


> So? Madara gave the rinnegan to Nagato , your point being?



That hasn't been confirmed Leo


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 3, 2011)

So is Itachi completely free? Is he alive now, turned into human?


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

so it was a one time thing that MS jtusu by the crow.
it was used on itachi as a one time thing.


----------



## Distance (Aug 3, 2011)

> bee: uchiha's strongest genjutsu user... Shisui of the shuushin no jutsu?\\
> shisui's genjutsu can manipulate his objective without so he isn't aware to be manipulated. It is the strongest genjutsu\\



LOL UCHIHA!


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> So, can we put an end to this "Itachi is a Genjutsu master" notion?



Shisui maybe the strongest genjutsu user within the Clan - likely do to his Mangekyou's power - but that doesn't mean Itachi isn't a master of the art.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2011)

Judecious said:


> That hasn't been confirmed Leo



It's as canon as Itachi using Shisui's jutsu 

Why would Madara have to lie to Konan when he could have just killed the bitch and taken it?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

Angelo said:


> Itachi freed himself using another person power, nothing to fap over...



Doesn't change the fact that Itachi was involved in his own freeing in some way. 

Shisui may have given him the jutsu, but Itachi was the one who decided what to do with it.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> So is Itachi completely free? Is he alive now?



No. Shisui's genjutsu just is stronger than Edo Tensei orders. He's still a zombie.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Remember what I told you all. Itachi > Nagato.
> 
> This chapter is going to be so awesome.



Nagato is about to take on not only Itachi, but Bee and Naruto as well . 

That says pretty much who is the strongest....


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> So is Itachi completely free? Is he alive now, turned into human?



Free, yes. Alive, no. But being a regenerating zombie has its advantages...


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> So is Itachi completely free? Is he alive now, turned into human?



No, he is an Edo Tensei still; Shisui's eye overwrote Kabuto's orders. He must protect Konoha.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

Angelo said:


> He sensed it, *he could've uses St.,* but guess what, h? doesn't want to fight...
> 
> 
> And kabuto Believing Nagato CAN beat naruto+Healthy Itachi+ B
> EDIT: shisui's is the strongest, it's over guys, we don



Or Preta's ability


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> So, can we put an end to this "Itachi is a Genjutsu master" notion?



Ok with Minato and Raikage Shunshin feats off the roof. Shisui is stilled be noted as Shunshi no Shisui aswell as the tstrngest genjutsu user. We need a Gaiden. Give us Gaiden. Or give us Edo Shisui


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2011)

Gabe said:


> nice quote itachi said about shusui "a true shinobi is someone devote to self sacrifice...\\that protect pace from the shadows\\ "



so that would mean that sishui killed himself so itachi can get the MS or what?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 3, 2011)

turning that amaterasu sideways, and stick it up your candy ass


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> Nagato is about to take on not only Itachi, but Bee and Naruto as well .
> 
> That says pretty much who is the strongest....



Only if he, y'know, wins. Itachi isn't even confronting him right now. Bee would have badly injured him if not for the zombie thing.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 3, 2011)

I get it now, so basically Itachi wanted the crow to pop up when Naruto met Sasuke and Sasuke activated his Mangekyo Sharingan but plans went array and when Itachi met Naruto and activated his, the crow popped up then. If the original plan worked then Sasuke would have turned to the good side, but since that didn't happen, it happened on Itachi and Itachi broke out of Edo Tensei. 

So this means Sasuke is still a bad guy.

Well played Kishi, hopefully this crow is just a one time use.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

It's like any time there's something even remotely connected to Orochimaru, Itachi shows that he can just casually wipe his ass with it.

I hope he finds Kabuto and gives him a good spanking.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Hustler said:


> It's as canon as Itachi using Shisui's jutsu
> 
> Why would Madara have to lie to Konan when he could have just killed the bitch and taken it?



I am just saying.  we saw that Nagato got the eyes when he killed that fodder.

Madara/s story is probably right though.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 3, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> Nagato is about to take on not only Itachi, but Bee and Naruto as well .
> 
> That says pretty much who is the strongest....



Amataterasu burns for 3 days, so wouldn't Nagato be dead for 3 days?


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> So you're suggesting Nagato _purposely_ let Amaterasu hit?
> 
> It seemed like he was clueless till he was hit.



Look at that panel before he got hit by Amaterasu. 





			
				Yagami1211 said:
			
		

> Nagato : Aa ... now I get it.


Nagato realizes that Itachi has overcome Kabuto's control before he is hit. If he so wanted he could have used ST immediately after Amaterasu appeared and before it caused any damage to him yet he chose not to. Nagato saw a way to deny Kabuto his power and he tried to take it. This shouldn't surprise anyone afterall he doesn't want to fight against Naruto.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Aug 3, 2011)

Enter - PRIME Nagato????


----------



## Faustus (Aug 3, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> So is Itachi completely free? Is he alive now, turned into human?



His condition now is much MUCH better than being alive.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 3, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> Nagato is about to take on not only Itachi, but Bee and Naruto as well .
> 
> That says pretty much who is the strongest....



dont bother, ppl here dont listen to logic


----------



## Reddan (Aug 3, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> Nagato is about to take on not only Itachi, but Bee and Naruto as well .
> 
> That says pretty much who is the strongest....



Don't be surprised when Itachi tells Naruto and Bee to move on and he will handle this.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Ok with Minato and Raikage Shunshin feats off the roof. Shisui is stilled be noted as Shunshi no Shisui aswell as the tstrngest genjutsu user. We need a Gaiden. Give us Gaiden. Or give us Edo Shisui



I believe he is being hyped to be the greatest Uchiha of his era, the strongest in the clan, perhaps. It would be the utmost crime for the author not to showcase his powers. 

Klue can only imagine.


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi freeing himself is commendable but I'm assuming Kabuto still has the option to undo the Edo jutsu to get rid of Itachi, right?.......Or did I miss something that said once summoned, the user cannot reverse or unsummon the Edo?


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Amataterasu burns for 3 days, so wouldn't Nagato be dead for 3 days?



No, since he repelled it


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

even bee knew who shusui was he must have been famous when he was alive.


----------



## HawkMan (Aug 3, 2011)

So....there anything about HOW Itachi got Shisui's douryoku? Some sort of fuuin? The actual doujutsu?

I mean, there's an increasing importance to Shisui's doujutsu as well as confusion regarding its existence. Shisui had the Mangekyou sharingan and the strongest genjutsu, I find the idea that Itachi killed him even more unbelievable now. So Shisui donated his Mangekyou to Itachi or Danzou? How is Madara capable of replicating the same technique?


So many questions...any ideas folks?



PikaCheeka said:


> Madara doesn't NEED Shisui's eye to manipulate Sasuke though. It's been proven that he's not exactly difficult to mess around with, and Madara has successfully manipulated those with greater emotional strength than him.
> 
> If we find out Madara had to use Shisui's powers on Sasuke, it's just a complete hack job on Kishi's part. We just heard that Madara is a master at manipulating others and bringing out hatred in others. He shouldn't need someone else's eyeball to mindfuck a confused teenager who just lost the person he's lived and breathed his entire life.


Ya, I see where you're coming from. I'm just wondering why Kishi has consistently and gradually built up Shisui's doujutsu. I just get the feeling it's going to be an instrumental plot device, aside from the Edo Tenseis. 


Marsala said:


> But Madara never had Shisui's eyes! Danzou got one and Itachi got the other.


Well, I guess his douryoku or Eye Power. Madara has a jutsu very similar to it, though he was looking to collect Shisui's eyes.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Only if he, y'know, wins. Itachi isn't even confronting him right now. Bee would have badly injured him if not for the zombie thing.



no he wouldnt.Bee chakra was absorbed when he hit nagato which completly regenerated Nagato to his former healthy self.it has nomthing to do with being an edo.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Aug 3, 2011)

> Itachi : This crow was made to sync with my Mangekyou Sharingan as a trump card. Just in case.



So he expected to be resurrected?

EDIT: Understand now. was meant to be for sasuke.


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> No, he is an Edo Tensei still; Shisui's eye overwrote Kabuto's orders. He must protect Konoha.



i wonder if madara can do the same thing as with the fourth mizukage?


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> So he expected to be resurrected?



No, it was meant for Sasuke.


----------



## Tengu (Aug 3, 2011)

But if Itachi hadn't planted to crow in Naruto, Naruto would be semi-dead right now.
Seems like Itachi>Naruto after all.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato was forced to respond to Bee's attack with Shinra Tensei against his will, but not Itachi's. Seems like "friendly fire" isn't within the scope of his orders.

Or maybe he didn't have time to react to what he knew was coming.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Amataterasu burns for 3 days, so wouldn't Nagato be dead for 3 days?



Apparently you missed the page where Nagato got rid of Amaterasu...


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 3, 2011)

Only an Rikudo can beat another Rikudo so i expect Madara to show in two chapters and have a free for all with Naruto and company.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> So he expected to be resurrected?



It was for Sasuke using Itachi's eyes. As he says, Itachi never expected to use it on himself.


----------



## settings (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi is using Shisui's eye, but the crow is Itachi's own jutsu.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Why would the author hide Shisui's base Sharingan?
> 
> Because it was a Mangekyou Shairngan. It's likely the same reason why Tobi's Sharingan isn't seen whenever he uses his Space/Time abilities.



I doubt the author would have to worry about showing a base Sharingan given that they're all the same in terms of appearance; Mangekyou I can get because of the unique appearance it has to each user.



arednad said:


> I made a thread explaining why Shishui had the MS. I too subscribe to the MS trinity, but it requires Yoton to use Amaterasu and Onmytoton to use Susano'o.
> 
> This explains everything about Sasuke/Itachi there importance to Madara/Kabuto/Orochimaru etc.



I shall check it out. 



Angelo said:


> He sensed it, he could've uses St., but guess what, h? doesn't want to fight...



But doesn't Nagato's body act on its own?



Skywalker said:


> Lol at Itachi not being a master at Genjutsu.



He was never called a 'master' in the manga, iirc.
In fact we've seen one person whose base Sharingan Genjutsu (Madara) trumps his and now another Uchiha whose actually acknowledged for his Genjutsu, Shisui.


----------



## Saru (Aug 3, 2011)

I can see Itachi and Shisui vs. threads coming.


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> So he expected to be resurrected?



he most liekly expected sasuke to get his MS and have EMS. thus, sauske has itachi's eyes.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> So he expected to be resurrected?




It reacts to Itachi's eyes.
Itachi told Sasuke the secrets of the Mangekyou and how to keep it's power permanent.
Sasuke took Itachi's eyes.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> But if Itachi hadn't planted to crow in Naruto, Naruto would be semi-dead right now.
> Seems like Itachi>Naruto after all.



Wait, what?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 3, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Amataterasu burns for 3 days, so wouldn't Nagato be dead for 3 days?



shinra tensei or ghost pain sealing tech, both would render amaterasu useless


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

so tsukoyumi isnt the strongest genjutsu anymore?


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

All I see. is. Shisui is a god. Supposedly the jutsu could of screwed madara if not for sasuke putting an end to that mess. Like Seriously. That jutsu is beyond hax. The most Hax jutsu i seen in this manga so far.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Madara/s story is probably right though.



Exactly so Nagato tards shouldn't be complaining about Itachi using someone elses jutsu when Madara most likely gave the whole damn dojutsu to Nagato

Itachi is still a genjutsu master whether people like it or not , may not have the best ocular genjutsu but still a master


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> dont bother, ppl here dont listen to logic



They're in denial...as usual..


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

Do we even know what the crow is, yet? Is it a summon or some kind of chakra-construct in the shape of a crow?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> so tsukoyumi isnt the strongest genjutsu anymore?



No, it still is. Along with Izanagi. All of them the strongest in different ways.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> It reacts to Itachi's eyes.
> Itachi told Sasuke the secrets of the Mangekyou and how to keep it's power permanent.
> Sasuke took Itachi's eyes.



I see what he did there.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> But if Itachi hadn't planted to crow in Naruto, Naruto would be semi-dead right now.
> Seems like Itachi>Naruto after all.



how the crow has done nothing for naruto just for itachi. it did not save naruto from an attack or nothing. and it seems useless vs nagato.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> So....there anything about HOW Itachi got Shisui's douryoku? Some sort of fuuin? The actual doujutsu?
> 
> I mean, there's an increasing importance to Shisui's doujutsu as well as confusion regarding its existence. Shisui had the Mangekyou sharingan and the strongest genjutsu, I find the idea that Itachi killed him even more unbelievable now. So Shisui donated his Mangekyou to Itachi or Danzou? How is Madara capable of replicating the same technique?
> 
> ...



Apparently Itachi helped Shisui 'erase himself' and took his eye.

At the moment I'm guessing it was more assisted suicide rather than Itachi outright killing Shisui.


----------



## Tengu (Aug 3, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Wait, what?



The crow stopped Itachi from using amaterasu/MS on Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> so tsukoyumi isnt the strongest genjutsu anymore?



Yup, Zetsu was wrong, or Kishi decided to make Shisui's genjutsu the strongest. I think Zetsu was only speaking from his own knowledge and experience - not that I want to credit Turrin's way of thinking too much.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Do we even know what the crow is, yet? Is it a summon or some kind of chakra-construct in the shape of a crow?



Guessing a chakra construct, seeing as Itachi was able to turn into crows but never seemed to actually have a summon.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> So....there anything about HOW Itachi got Shisui's douryoku? Some sort of fuuin? The actual doujutsu?
> 
> I mean, there's an increasing importance to Shisui's doujutsu as well as confusion regarding its existence. Shisui had the Mangekyou sharingan and the strongest genjutsu, I find the idea that Itachi killed him even more unbelievable now. So Shisui donated his Mangekyou to Itachi or Danzou? How is Madara capable of replicating the same technique?
> 
> ...



Shisui told Itachi to take his remaining eye. Itachi then implanted it in a crow and stored the crow inside of Naruto.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> so tsukoyumi isnt the strongest genjutsu anymore?



im not sure, this is Naruto afterall, where you can fly with snake wings and soil conducts electricity


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2011)

settings said:


> Itachi is using Shisui's eye, but the crow is Itachi's own jutsu.





> This is the Genjutsu I implemented on Shisui's eye.



it would mean that itachi took the eye and put the genjutsu on it or customized it. 

i have to give itachi credit, this is the second jutsu he uses...................... after his death


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yup, Zetsu was wrong, or Kishi decided to make Shisui's genjutsu the strongest. I think Zetsu was only speaking from his own knowledge and experience - not that I want to credit Turrin's way of thinking too much.



Zetsu was wrong and he will be proven even more wrong with his Susano analysis later on


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> The crow stopped Itachi from using amaterasu/MS on Naruto.



And?Naruto has the speed to dodge it.So no, Itachi is not>Naruto.


----------



## Faustus (Aug 3, 2011)

So, we have a confirmation that sharingan's genjutsu can negate ET control. I think that pretty much confirms how Madara got his Neo Pain and that Kabuto can't do anything about it now.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> No, it still is. Along with Izanagi. All of them the strongest in different ways.



chapter just said this genjutsu is the strongest


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> The crow stopped Itachi from using amaterasu/MS on Naruto.



naruto would have just dodged it like A did to sasuke


----------



## SaiST (Aug 3, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> So....there anything about HOW Itachi got Shisui's douryoku? Some sort of fuuin? The actual doujutsu?


I got the impression that he got the actual, physical eye. Though it makes you wonder how his death could have possibly been mistaken/questioned as a suicide if that's the case.



> _How is Madara capable of replicating the same technique?_


Probably because he's just that powerful.

Perhaps it's Kotoamatsukami that allows him to subdue the Bijuu/Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Trent (Aug 3, 2011)

Hermansen said:


> Because Itachi is a good guy who liked his brother. Mind controlling Sasuke would make him no better than Madara with his moon-genjutsu, no?



So instead he ripped his psyche to shreds *twice* with Tsukiyomi to make a hate-fueled revenge machine out of him and insure he could _never _give up his pursuit of vengeance.

Such a kinder method!


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2011)

> Flashback: When Itachi met Shisui, one of his eyes were already stolen.



madara stole the eye. 






now this is why i want to know more about the uchiha's true story


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Look at that panel before he got hit by Amaterasu.
> Nagato realizes that Itachi has overcome Kabuto's control before he is hit. If he so wanted he could have used ST immediately after Amaterasu appeared and before it caused any damage to him yet he chose not to. Nagato saw a way to deny Kabuto his power and he tried to take it. This shouldn't surprise anyone afterall he doesn't want to fight against Naruto.



Judging by high speculation. Amaterasu burns what is focused  on instantly. Itachi targted Nagato arm Burning instantly. If he wassnt a edo it possible he would blow away ama seen by the panel. But the damage would already be done and there is nothing stopping from sending anoth bolt of amaterasu considering that nagato has a five second cool down. for Shinra tensei


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

So what exactly is this genjutsus ability? It seems like he can use it for a lot if he wanted.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2011)

So wait! since Madara has all those sharingan eyes , could he use them the same way Itachi did with Shisui's eye?


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Wait, what?



Itachi and Nagato can't control their own actions, their forced to move on orders of the user. 

Itachi activated his Mangekyou and prepared Amaterasu, the crow synced with his eyes a moment before, giving him his freedom, and he aimed the Amaterasu at the dog instead.

Naruto hadn't move until after the dog was hit.


----------



## Tengu (Aug 3, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> And?Naruto has the speed to dodge it.So no, Itachi is not>Naruto.






Gabe said:


> naruto would have just dodged it like A did to sasuke



maybe, maybe not, but what about Tsukuyomi?


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> So what exactly is this genjutsus ability? It seems like he can use it for a lot if he wanted.



the fact that the crow is still there indicates that but it might as well be "as long as the crow is there, itachi is under it's control"


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 3, 2011)

this translated convo makes the chapter epic for me



aegon said:


> naruto: guuuh\\
> crow: kaaah!!\\


----------



## Setas1999 (Aug 3, 2011)

all this shit looks awesome and Itachi is just as badass as Kakashi(thats huge praise from me)but WT...
                                 F?that gengustu name sounds like BULLSHIT.and so what sasuke sees crow and starts to think he wants to protect Konoha?REALLY?also is Itachi alive again or what?


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Judging by high speculation. Amaterasu burns what is focused  on instantly. Itachi targted Nagato arm Burning instantly. If he wassnt a edo it possible he would blow away ama seen by the panel. But the damage would already be done and there is nothing stopping from sending anoth bolt of amaterasu considering that nagato has a five second cool down. for Shinra tensei



preta and enma and thats without considering that Nagato could sense itachi building up the amaterasu in the first place.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

I think Shisui had two Genjutsu, his base and MS Genjutsu. Madara seemed to replicate the former whilst Shisui furthered it with his MS, that's my take on it.


----------



## sasutachi (Aug 3, 2011)

yagami's trans said it's his strongest genjutsu.


----------



## Krombacher (Aug 3, 2011)

Soooo people, why did Itachi implant this Genjutsu in Naruto instead of using it himself against Sasuke?


----------



## Reddan (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yup, Zetsu was wrong, or Kishi decided to make Shisui's genjutsu the strongest. I think Zetsu was only speaking from his own knowledge and experience - not that I want to credit Turrin's way of thinking too much.



Zetsu definitely had knowledge of Shishui. Bee knows about him, Ao knows about him as does Madara. 

I think Zetsu was speaking in general terms. The MS in general possesses the strongest genjutsu. Whether it be Tsukiyomi, Shishui's or Sasuke' poor sibling to the others.


----------



## ANBUONE (Aug 3, 2011)

I dont think naruto will keep the crow it,s all to much, naruto now commands the chakra of the strongest tailed,  outside of  pain the strongest summons(toads) , and now you want me to belive he will be rocking the strongest genjutsu! oh and let not forget there is still that jutsu( which given mintaos mastery of seals will prob turn out to be the strongest sealing jutsu) that just way to much power


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 3, 2011)

so shisui did all the work.

nagato's turning into the beast we wanted.

shit just got real.


----------



## lathia (Aug 3, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> So....there anything about HOW Itachi got Shisui's douryoku? Some sort of fuuin? The actual doujutsu?
> 
> I mean, there's an increasing importance to Shisui's doujutsu as well as confusion regarding its existence. Shisui had the Mangekyou sharingan and the strongest genjutsu, I find the idea that Itachi killed him even more unbelievable now. So Shisui donated his Mangekyou to Itachi or Danzou? How is Madara capable of replicating the same technique?
> 
> ...



So let me get this straight Itachi physically has Shisui's left eye in the crow?

So confusing. Regardless, you can bet Madara has his hands dirty. Since we know Danzou was also protecting Konoha we can safely assume Madara must have done something within the time Minato died until the massacre. Perhaps, he genjutsu'd Danzou and a bunch of root memebers and forced them to kill the clan and Shisui stopped them. Danzou gained Shisui's eye prior the massacre. Then, after the massacre he gained the remaining for his arm. 

It's a bit tricky, because, I want to say it is because of Shisui's eye that Madara can S/T. Only issue is that, it seems Madara never had Shisui's eye to begin with. So which sharingan does Madara have that allow him to use S/T ninjutsu? Obito's.... lol


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Hustler said:


> So wait! since Madara has all those sharingan eyes , could he use them the same way Itachi did with Shisui's eye?



Madara seems to possess the same eye power as Shisui in his right eye, which is probably his Mangekyou's power. This makes me believe that his Space/Time powers are another example of an Uchiha doujutsu that requires Senju powers?

Or maybe he has two Mangekyou powers in a single eye.


----------



## HawkMan (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Apparently Itachi helped Shisui 'erase himself' and took his eye.
> 
> At the moment I'm guessing it was more assisted suicide rather than Itachi outright killing Shisui.





Klue said:


> Shisui told Itachi to take his remaining eye. Itachi then implanted it in a crow and stored the crow inside of Naruto.


That sounds rather bizarre if you ask me. The guy could control a great deal of folks given the nature of his jutsu. It seems like a waste of a character. 

Well, I'm sure there's more to the story. Perhaps in the full script or ensuing  chapters.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> maybe, maybe not, but what about Tsukuyomi?



he need contact with naruto and with his speed itachi can get him. naruto even warned bee about them. naruto was ready to counter them.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> But the damage would already be done



I doubt it will be anything significant.



> and there is nothing stopping from sending anoth bolt of amaterasu considering that nagato has a five second cool down. for Shinra tensei



There's nothing stopping Nagato from using Preta's ability in the mean time


----------



## Obrysii (Aug 3, 2011)

It appears that the last panel has Nagato using his chakra absorption power to absorb the Kyuubi's chakra in order to help restore his body.

How much do you want to bet next chapter he'll be "overwhelmed" by it and explode or something?


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> preta and enma and thats without considering that Nagato could sense itachi building up the amaterasu in the first place.



That doesnt determine when he is actually gonna launch it. If both attacs are instantanoeus. A slight instant off would mean that Nagato would miss blastim off Amaterasu. And juging so far Nagato doesnt have reaction like that even if prepped. He would have to have the attack appear and hit him first before he is able to blast it away.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> That sounds rather bizarre if you ask me. The guy could control a great deal of folks given the nature of his jutsu. It seems like a waste of a character.
> 
> Well, I'm sure there's more to the story. Perhaps in the full script or ensuing  chapters.



It does, but one of the spoiler providers already confirmed it in this very thread, a few pages back.

Maybe it's the next thing that will be translated in the script.


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 3, 2011)

Did Tsukuyomi just get trolled?


----------



## settings (Aug 3, 2011)

So, before his own death, Shisui was defeated and his eye was stolen by Danzou?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

naruto has shusuis eye knowing kishi he will probably have naruto lose an eye in a fight and get shusuis eye transplanted om him.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi should commit Seppuku with Totsuka!


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

Obrysii said:


> It appears that the last panel has Nagato using his chakra absorption power to absorb the Kyuubi's chakra in order to help restore his body.
> 
> How much do you want to bet next chapter he'll be "overwhelmed" by it and explode or something?



i dont think he is using the absorption power i think it is his soul sucking ability.


----------



## jso (Aug 3, 2011)

Shisui is Root?


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> maybe, maybe not, but what about Tsukuyomi?



Speed and KB


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

SaiST said:


> I got the impression that he got the actual, physical eye. Though it makes you wonder how his death could have possibly been mistaken/questioned as a suicide if that's the case.



They could have questioned it exactly because Shisui was the most powerful genjutsu user. If he decided to kill himself and believed the clan was worthless (as the suicide note said), then it would make sense that he would destroy the clan's greatest weapon along with himself.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> Itachi should commit Seppuku with Totsuka!


Don't even joke about that.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Did Tsukuyomi just get trolled?



Sorta, I guess.

Shouldn't really come as a surprise - all the clues were laid during the Kage Summit Arc.

All it really means, is that Zetsu and the 3rd Databook which supported his claim, were both over written.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 3, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Did Tsukuyomi just get trolled?



No, Manga and Databook said that Tsukiyomi is the strongest genjutsu.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Actually, I'm sure Shisui had two Genjutsu: his base and MS.

Itachi was aware that he was under the Genjutsu and was still unable to resist.
Mifune snapped out of the Genjutsu Danzo used once he was aware.

Perhaps lending credibility to the idea that Shisui's MS Genjutsu is an upgrade to his base Genjutsu?


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> Itachi should commit Seppuku with Totsuka!



It's the only thing he can do now that God has awakened


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> That doesnt determine when he is actually gonna launch it. If both attacs are instantanoeus. A slight instant off would mean that Nagato would miss blastim off Amaterasu. And juging so far Nagato doesnt have reaction like that even if prepped. He would have to have the attack appear and hit him first before he is able to blast it away.



 preta and Enma are there as a back up against ama even if it does manage to hit him.
so your point is mute since it dosent matter as long as he has regenration abbilities and absorption abbilities.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 3, 2011)

If Nagato absorbed all or most of Naruto's and Killer Bee's chakra then the next chapter will be Itachi VS Nagato.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi didn't necessarily kill Shisui or it was actually planned that way:



			
				Yagami1211 said:
			
		

> Itachi : Self-sacrifice. The ones who supports peace in the darkness are the ninjas.
> This is Konoha's ninjas. Something Shisui's taught me. Shisui gave me his eye so he can protect Konoha even after death.
> He asked me to hide it as he died.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 3, 2011)

> All it really means, is that Zetsu and the 3rd Databook which supported his claim, was wrong.


Or it the time it was correct. At the point in time, we the reader, were supposed to believe it to be the strongest.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> If Nagato absorbed all or most of Naruto's and Killer Bee's chakra then the next chapter will be Itachi VS Nagato.



He didn't absorb any of Naruto's chakra.


----------



## Saturnine (Aug 3, 2011)

Addy said:


> madara stole the eye.



Already forgotten about Danzo?


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Aug 3, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Did Tsukuyomi just get trolled?



Not necessarily. We still have that madaras plan mugen tsukuyomi.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 3, 2011)

So will the crow still be able to be used on Sasuke?


----------



## Reddan (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> preta and Enma are there as a back up against ama even if it does manage to hit him.
> so your point is mute since it dosent matter as long as he has regenration abbilities and absorption abbilities.



Healthy Nagato is no doubt going to be much stronger than the Paths of Pain. Right now he is going to be facing Itachi, so in the next few weeks we will get some indication of just how this battle will go.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Actually, I'm sure Shisui had two Genjutsu: his base and MS.
> 
> Itachi was aware that he was under the Genjutsu and was still unable to resist.
> Mifune snapped out of the Genjutsu Danzo used once he was aware.
> ...



Danzou stopped using it.

It was actually highlighted a chapter or two later.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> If Nagato absorbed all or most of Naruto's and Killer Bee's chakra then the next chapter will be Itachi VS Nagato.



Nagato is trying to take Naruto soul out at the end of the chapter.he is trying to kill him not absorbe his chakra.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 3, 2011)

Obrysii said:


> It appears that the last panel has Nagato using his chakra absorption power to absorb the Kyuubi's chakra in order to help restore his body.
> 
> *How much do you want to bet next chapter he'll be "overwhelmed" by it and explode or something?*



yeha just caught that shit he slammed killa be i thought he was taking naruto's soul but chakra sounds right.

Doubt he'll explode he's a rikudou and uzumaki looks like he's about to own 3 elite guys for a while.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

arednad said:


> Healthy Nagato is no doubt going to be much stronger than the Paths of Pain. Right now he is going to be facing Itachi, Bee and Naruto , so in the next few weeks we will get some indication of just how this battle will go.



Fixed


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Aug 3, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> Soooo people, why did Itachi implant this Genjutsu in Naruto instead of using it himself against Sasuke?



Because putting his brother under eternal genjutsu was only to be used as a last resort if Naruto failed.

i.e. Naruto is the only person that can "save" Sasuke through Talk-No-Jutsu however, I'm going to install a fail safe mechanism just in case.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 3, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> He didn't absorb any of Naruto's chakra.



Then whats he doing *there?*


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> If Nagato absorbed all or most of Naruto's and Killer Bee's chakra then the next chapter will be Itachi VS Nagato.



Unfortunately, Nagato is about to kill Naruto. Nagato's Human Realm ability is dragging his soul out.

Itachi will likely save him.



Kakashi Hatake said:


> Then whats he doing *there?*



He is pulling his soul out.

Translator already confirmed it, and Human Pain's ability is mentioned at the end of the script (Google Translation).


----------



## Faustus (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> Nagato is trying to take Naruto soul out at the end of the chapter.he is trying to kill him not absorbe his chakra.



And that is odd. He should have the order to "capture", not to "kill"


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

*Nagato is NOT absorbing Naruto's chakra, he is using human path's soul rip ability.*


----------



## SaiST (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Sorta, I guess.
> 
> Shouldn't really come as a surprise - all the clues were laid during the Kage Summit Arc.
> 
> All it really means, is that Zetsu and the 3rd Databook which supported his claim, were both over written.


Depends on how you look at it, I guess. Kotoamatsukami is the definitely the most powerful mind control Genjutsu, but Tsukuyomi still reigns supreme as far as damaging/disabling opponents is concerned.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Faustus said:


> And that is odd. He should have the order to "capture", not to "kill"



Kabuto changed his mind, perhaps?

Regardless, he is definitely pulling Naruto's soul out.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

Did Nagato just used Shinra Tensei on Bee and Bansho Tenin on Naruto at the same time ?


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

Also Madara using the same genjutsu. It is quite possible that Uchiha can learn and develope any sharingan technique if they have the skill to use it. Its the same power from the same blood.While the sharingan has its base 3 Techniques(ama, Tski, Susa) Its possible that if a user can developed Other techniques from them. Or similiar to them.
Sasuke developed Kagutuschi and able to form shape and spacialy recomp amataerasu. Kakashi since he doesnt have Uchiha blood or fire affinity created Kamui in its place. (DB stated Kakashi develiped and created Kamui. An og MS jutsu. That someone who trains their chakra can invoke Kamui through MS. Now Shisui strongest Genjutsu created via MS. He prbably had this along side of Tsukiyomi as well but an offbranch jutsu from  his genjutsueye.

Or it could be there are jusy two halfs of a full EMS. Kamui, Kotoamtsuki, ??? and Tsukiyomi and amaterasu. Kamui. With all the powers it just makes the uchiha complete. But who knows. Its all getting very coplicated without the authors say so


----------



## Brian (Aug 3, 2011)

Faustus said:


> And that is odd. He should have the order to "capture", not to "kill"



all part of kabuto's plot


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Depends on how you look at it, I guess. Kotoamatsukami is the definitely the most powerful mind control Genjutsu, but Tsukuyomi still reigns supreme as far as damaging/disabling opponents is concerned.



Definitely a reasonable way to look at it.

I can agree with your analysis.



arednad said:


> Zetsu definitely had knowledge of Shishui. Bee knows about him, Ao knows about him as does Madara.
> 
> I think Zetsu was speaking in general terms. The MS in general possesses the strongest genjutsu. Whether it be Tsukiyomi, Shishui's or Sasuke' poor sibling to the others.



This too.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Aug 3, 2011)

Faustus said:


> And that is odd. He should have the order to "capture", not to "kill"



Remember he wants to be the boss of madara .


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> Did Nagato just used Shinra Tensei on Bee and Bansho Tenin on Naruto at the same time ?



hmm no he used shinra tensei on a chakra less bee and the chameleon grabed naruto from behind while nagato used human realm power to try to rip his soul out.


----------



## Reddan (Aug 3, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> Fixed



Will see, but the manga is going the way I have expected it so far. I am fairly confident it will be Itachi fighting Nagato alone. There are too many reasons why this has to be the case.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Did Tsukuyomi just get trolled?



Hard to say.

It looks like Kotoamatsukami is the name that covers many Shinto deities, including the other MS abilities and Izanagi. So who knows what's going on now.

I'm still finding it a little difficult to accept that the greatest genjutsu ever belonged to some guy who died long before the series really got going. I feel like there's something...off about it.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> Did Nagato just used Shinra Tensei on Bee and Bansho Tenin on Naruto at the same time ?



Nagato's Chameleon grabbed Naruto and is holding him still while Nagato rips his soul out.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi:i believe in you Naruto


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato is going to face all three next week. Itachi is most likely going to score a clean hit to free Naruto from Nagato's grasp.


----------



## Brian (Aug 3, 2011)

naruto will have no choice but to whip out that book


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nagato is going to face all three next week. Itachi is most likely going to score a clean hit to free Naruto from Nagato's grasp.



Nagato is going to face all three in two weeks, no chapter next week.

But at the moment Nagato is ripping off a soul of a Kage Bunshin ;]


----------



## Distance (Aug 3, 2011)

Brian said:


> naruto will have no choice but to whip out that book


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 3, 2011)

Shisui was the strongest genjutsu user? So Itachi based his fighting style off of Shisui's?

Is the crow a summon or something else?

Itachi implanted the crow with shisui's eye in naruto and referred to it as '_some of my power_'..

btw, Itachi broke out of edo..as expected..been preaching he would since like forever


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Maybe Naruto and Bee will die next chapter.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Brian said:


> naruto will have no choice but to whip out that book



Can't work.

He must have wrote his own. So only that would work.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Aug 3, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hard to say.
> 
> It looks like Kotoamatsukami is the name that covers many Shinto deities, including the other MS abilities and Izanagi. So who knows what's going on now.
> 
> I'm still finding it a little difficult to accept that the greatest genjutsu ever belonged to some guy who died long before the series really got going. I feel like there's something...off about it.



Characters who are dead play a more vital role than the most characters who are alive in this manga. ET and minato prime examples now add shuisui to that list.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 3, 2011)

Brian said:


> naruto will have no choice but to whip out that book



shit's about to get real nao


----------



## Distance (Aug 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Maybe Naruto and Bee will die next chapter.


----------



## VoDe (Aug 3, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Nagato is going to face all three in two weeks, no chapter next week.
> 
> But at the moment Nagato is ripping off a soul of a Kage Bunshin ;]



I will laugh so hard if that happens.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

Mugen Tsukiyomi will be god Teir. Reflect Tsukiyomi off the moon. And you become a god under the moons light. But either way. I think MS are two half's to a great whole Sasuke showed great and powerful mind control abilities with Sharingan on multiple occasions Once against the cloud ninja.(who we dont know if he knows if he was controled) and another on Manda. Madara shown the same proficenty. Its possible that two brothers One will get Ama, Tsukii while the other will get Kamui(or some other jutsu and Kota.) once the eyes combine they become godlike


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2011)

wooooah nice chapter xD


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Maybe Naruto and Bee will die next chapter.



yeah right itachi and nagato have the better shot


----------



## Face (Aug 3, 2011)

Kinda lame how Naruto got caught so easily.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Maybe Naruto and Bee will die next chapter.



I will give you a red bar if this happens 

Obviously Naruto will ahndle Nagato next week.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Face said:


> Kinda lame how Naruto got caught so easily.



An invisible Chameleon is hard to see. :ho


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

Face said:


> Kinda lame how Naruto got caught so easily.



It's just a Kage Bunshin


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Aug 3, 2011)

Brian said:


> naruto will have no choice but to whip out that book



Whose to say there won't be an alternative to that book.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

Face said:


> Kinda lame how Naruto got caught so easily.



He's facing Nagato's summon... nothing to be ashamed of...


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 3, 2011)

I hope for a Shinra Tensai vs Bijuu Rasengan that would be even more awesome! Naruto would need to test his Bijuu Rasengan if he is going to fight Sasuke or the Gedo Statue.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Face said:


> Kinda lame how Naruto got caught so easily.



he couldnt sense it.jiraya berreir jutsu or fukusaku and Shima would have done great against it.
i think Naruto will have to use SM powers to face Nagato.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> It's just a Kage Bunshin



Sounds like the making for a disappointing cliff hanger.

He is probably the real one, and he'll likely be saved by Itachi, who is mysteriously absent.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2011)

imagine if madara had gotten shisui's eye, and naruto had the crow jutsu


it would be hilarious both trying to control sasuke with it...like, wtf ahah

"crush konoha" "protect konoha" 

poor sauce

things are getting really interesting again though, this makes me even more despaired to see what sasuke will be like with EMS.


----------



## Yuna (Aug 3, 2011)

What in the... trollolololol? In a roundabout way, despite it not being his original intention, the crow actually gave Itachi back control over his own body! Trollimoto does it again!

Apparently, Itachi and Shisui planned everything *together* and Shisui somehow activated the Mangekyou Sharingan... without killing Itachi?! Itachi, you chessmaster you!

I can't wait for the shitstorm to break out once the chapter is released.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 3, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> Whose to say there won't be an alternative to that book.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 3, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I will give you a red bar if this happens
> 
> Obviously Naruto will ahndle Nagato next week.



dont know nagato kind of mad he just blew amaratasu and killa b off and now has naruto probs a bunshin but he's mad.
Gonna be uzumaki talk next


----------



## Benn Beckman0 (Aug 3, 2011)

So is Itachi really free ? or can kabuto just cancel edo tensei..I would love to have itachi longer in the story..he is just an interesting character and I love his fights


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Benn Beckman said:


> So is Itachi really free ? or can kabuto just cancel edo tensei..I would love to have itachi longer in the story..he is just an interesting character and I love his fights



Logically, Kabuto should be able to deactivate Itachi or unsummon him. Itachi is still an Edo, but he used Shisui's Mangekyou power to overwrite the orders given to him from Kabuto.

He must protect Konoha.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Sounds like the making for a disappointing cliff hanger.
> 
> He is probably the real one, and he'll likely be saved by Itachi, who is mysteriously absent.



He got blown away by Shinra Tensei.


----------



## Trent (Aug 3, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> No, Manga and Databook said that Tsukiyomi is the strongest genjutsu.



And old statements of the manga and databook constantly change everytime new information is introduced in the manga (then confirmed in a later data book).



SaiST said:


> Depends on how you look at it, I guess. Kotoamatsukami is the definitely the most powerful mind control Genjutsu, but Tsukuyomi still reigns supreme as far as damaging/disabling opponents is concerned.



True.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> Characters who are dead play a more vital role than the most characters who are alive in this manga. ET and minato prime examples now add shuisui to that list.



Shisui was never mentioned until about 150 chapters ago and even then it was only in passing.

I don't deny that his genjutsu is the most powerful by any means, but something about the whole situation just seems strange. 

Itachi wanted SHISUI'S will to live on in Sasuke, and not his own after all? Why is that coming in all of a sudden? Yea, Shisui is and was always important, but to say something like that seems a tad extreme. It's as if Itachi wanted Shisui and not himself to be Sasuke's driving force, even though that goes against everything we've read. There's an about-face going on here and I'm not sure I like it.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Logically, Kabuto should be able to deactivate Itachi or unsummon him. Itachi is still an Edo, but he used Shisui's Mangekyou power to overwrite the orders given to him from Kabuto.
> 
> He must protect Konoha.



Spsshhh. Itachi would probably destroy the coffin.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> He got blown away by Shinra Tensei.



Which doesn't necessarily mean he can't recover in time to assist Naruto.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> No, Manga and Databook said that Tsukiyomi is the strongest genjutsu.



They also said Amaterasu cannot be dodged 



Klue said:


> Which doesn't necessarily mean he can't recover in time to assist Naruto.



Fair enough.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 3, 2011)

So Shisui had the strongest Genjutsu stored in his eye and he gave it to Itachi, who in turn put it in a crow. So basically Itachi had the power to control Jinchuuriki too. Nice! Itachi just got another amazingly hax ability. And haters were saying he had nothing left to show. Hah! Itachi has nothing left to show when the author decides it.

Also, this chapter seems kind of fanficky. Itachi breaks controllolololol. Kabuto says Itachi is great. Itachi actually joins the good guys. Like wth?


----------



## Faustus (Aug 3, 2011)

Benn Beckman said:


> can kabuto just cancel edo tensei..



If he could, he already would 

Apparently, when control is broken, it's not only control over body and mind, but also control over jutsu as a whole.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2011)

wait guys, so now itachi is a free edo tensei body that will fight to protect konoha?


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Shisui was never mentioned until about 150 chapters ago and even then it was only in passing.
> 
> I don't deny that his genjutsu is the most powerful by any means, but something about the whole situation just seems strange.
> 
> Itachi wanted SHISUI'S will to live on in Sasuke, and not his own after all? Why is that coming in all of a sudden? Yea, Shisui is and was always important, but to say something like that seems a tad extreme. It's as if Itachi wanted Shisui and not himself to be Sasuke's driving force, even though that goes against everything we've read. There's an about-face going on here and I'm not sure I like it.



Shisui drove Itachi, so it's like Shisui's will is being passed on, from his point of view.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> wait guys, so now itachi is a free edo tensei body that will fight to protect konoha?



Yep. Crazy, eh?


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> wait guys, so now itachi is a free edo tensei body that will fight to protect konoha?



Basically yes.


----------



## Distance (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> wait guys, so now itachi is a free edo tensei body that will fight to protect konoha?



That's the plan.


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 3, 2011)

Did Itachi just imply that Naruto has the chakra of Hashirama Senju?


----------



## Faustus (Aug 3, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> He got blown away by Shinra Tensei.



He was able to activate Susano in time and next chapter he will save Naruto with its hand


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> So Shisui had the strongest Genjutsu stored in his eye and he gave it to Itachi, who in turn put it in a crow. So basically Itachi had the power to control Jinchuuriki too. Nice! Itachi just got another amazingly hax ability. And haters were saying he had nothing left to show. Hah! Itachi has nothing left to show when the author decides it.
> 
> Also, this chapter seems kind of fanficky. Itachi breaks controllolololol. Kabuto says Itachi is great. Itachi actually joins the good guys. Like wth?



Itachi physical had Shisui's eye, but didn't implant it in himself, and since he didn't possess Senju Hashirama's chakra, Shisui's eye could only be used every few years or so, anyway.



			
				Yagami1211 said:
			
		

> *Uchiha Itachi*: Shisui's Sharingan would take several years to use. As he doesn't have the chakra of Senju Hashirama.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

hashirama hype?


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Sasuke won't be dying after all.

Happy ending.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

> Shisui's Sharingan would take several years to use. As he doesn't have the chakra of Senju Hashirama.



So... to use an Uchiha jutsu, he needed the chakra of a Senju


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Yep. Crazy, eh?


im so happy right now, oh god ahahah


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

so you need senjuu power to use that genutsu constantly?


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> So... to use an Uchiha jutsu, he needed the chakra of a Senju



Not like we haven't seen it before. 

Kinda sucks for Shisui, his own Mangekyou powers can't be used consistently. But he was still considered to be the best Genjutsu user.

Wait a second, did he waste a shot on Ao?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 3, 2011)

This manga..


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

Uchiha is trecherous. Uchiha made SHisui keep an eye on Itachi so itachi doesnt screw them over. But Shisui ended up screwing uchiha over anyway.  Im believing Shisui eye is going to recharge and be ready against sasuke. Or is it gone perma?. The sharingan is still in the crow. So maybe. jusy maybe.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

So Shisui is a descendant of Hashirama?

The Uchiha-Senju link was him? And his will is going to Itachi, who is passing it on to both Sasuke and Naruto?


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 3, 2011)

Look like that Crow's Sharingan has worn off, and it won't be any use on Sasuke, Naruto is going to be doing it the hard way. The crow was only used on Itachi and it would take a few years to use it again.

Besides that crow would ruin the fight between Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> so you need senjuu power to use that genutsu constantly?



it seems that way.


----------



## settings (Aug 3, 2011)

Kishimoto obviously knows how to please all fandoms (Itachi canceling the Edo Tensei and Red Habanero Nagato at the end of this chapter )


----------



## chakra-burned (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh shit. Naruto has Chakra of Senju. That crow has become his most broke weapon.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

you need senju to use any powerful uchiha jutsu these days.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> so you need senjuu power to use that genutsu constantly?



yeah, what makes you rikudou


uchiha eye power + senju body power xD


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 3, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> This manga..



for real teh guys patching up so much bullshit its like what more bs can you make up and add within your manga world.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Naruto possess Senju power from his father, almost confirmed?


----------



## Tengu (Aug 3, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Speed and KB



to bad he didn't used them.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Naruto possess Senju power from his father, almost confirmed?



Senju ?berchakra = Uzumaki ?berchakra


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 3, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> So Shisui is a descendant of Hashirama?
> 
> The Uchiha-Senju link was him? And his will is going to Itachi, who is passing it on to both Sasuke and Naruto?



but naruto finds out he's a jedi and shit goes crazy


----------



## Mr Horrible (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> im so happy right now, oh god ahahah



I wouldn't celebrate just yet.

While Itachi is currently free, it's super unlikely for anyone with an Edo Tensei body to make it past the end of the war.

Of course, Kishi was also responsible for the end of the Pain arc, so I guess anything is possible.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

Lol It turns out that to use an Uchiha ability effectively you need the chakra of a Senju/Uzumaki ?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> Oh shit. Naruto has Chakra of Senju. That crow has become his most broke weapon.



problem is, this seems to be a one-shot thing like the amaterasu trap


and it was used to free itachi


naruto will have to convert sasuke the hard way xD


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 3, 2011)

No u need Senju to spam any powerful Uchiha Jutsu these days. Senju Chakra is a limit breaker.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> So Shisui is a descendant of Hashirama?
> 
> The Uchiha-Senju link was him? And his will is going to Itachi, who is passing it on to both Sasuke and Naruto?



Where does it say that?

It says, "it's not like he possessed the chakra of Senju Hashirama."


----------



## primary colours123 (Aug 3, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Shisui was never mentioned until about 150 chapters ago and even then it was only in passing.
> 
> I don't deny that his genjutsu is the most powerful by any means, but something about the whole situation just seems strange.
> 
> *Itachi wanted SHISUI'S will to live on in Sasuke, and not his own after all?* Why is that coming in all of a sudden? Yea, Shisui is and was always important, but to say something like that seems a tad extreme. It's as if Itachi wanted Shisui and not himself to be Sasuke's driving force, even though that goes against everything we've read. There's an about-face going on here and I'm not sure I like it.



Have you not seen what people do for one-sided love(s) in this manga?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 3, 2011)

WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Reddan (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Lol It turns out that to use an Uchiha ability effectively you need the chakra of a Senju/Uzumaki ?



This was always the case. Again I point to Amaterasu and Susano'o. By the way Itachi was not talking about Naruto in this case, but himself. He had no idea Naruto would become Sasuke's best friend. He never said he could not use it just Shishui.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

so maybe some one like naruto who is a uzumaki related to the senju can use shusuis power many times?


----------



## Benn Beckman0 (Aug 3, 2011)

I love the idea of an immortal itachi, who can only be sealed somehow x)
he is one of the greatest manga characters , period


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

First Izanagi now this, i still dont understand why Kishi said that Izanagi is a jutsu forbidden in the Uchiha clan when it requires the physical energy of a Senju ?
Maybe if a normal Uchiha usess Izanagi it will only last like under 1 minute ?


----------



## Judecious (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Naruto possess Senju power from his father, almost confirmed?



Senju are related to Uzumaki.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Lol It turns out that to use an Uchiha ability effectively you need the chakra of a Senju/Uzumaki ?




dont try to turn this the other way around


kishi is just showing that uchiha has the ability and senju has the body

ability+body = rikudou


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Not like we haven't seen it before.
> 
> Kinda sucks for Shisui, his own Mangekyou powers can't be used consistently. But he was still considered to be the best Genjutsu user.
> 
> Wait a second, did he waste a shot on Ao?





 
Well there's that theory of mine: Shisui has a base Genjutsu and an MS Genjutsu.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



yea thats the reaction i had
prime Nagato starting next chapter


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Lol It turns out that to use an Uchiha ability effectively you need the chakra of a Senju/Uzumaki ?



Well for the super hax ones. Izanagi and now this.   I think you can use them. But to use them to their full potential and proficentcy. You would need Senju/Uzamaki chakra.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Lol It turns out that to use an Uchiha ability effectively you need the chakra of a Senju/Uzumaki ?



Why is that a surprise?

Senju/Uzumaki represents the other half of Rikudou, after all.


----------



## S (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> imagine if madara had gotten shisui's eye, and naruto had the crow jutsu
> 
> 
> it would be hilarious both trying to control sasuke with it...like, wtf ahah
> ...


Madara: I hate all of you, I'm gonna crush Konoha.
Madara: Activates MS, burn motherfuckers burn evil laugh..
Naruto: Crow genjutsu activates???
Madara: Konoha fuck yeah 
Naruto: Fuck "that Jutsu" Itachi solos 
Itachi:


----------



## VoDe (Aug 3, 2011)

Me:


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> yea thats the reaction i had
> prime Nagato starting next chapter



PRIME NAGATO ITACHI BREAKING FREE, KISHI ALL OF MY MONEY


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

arednad said:


> This was always the case. Again I point to Amaterasu and Susano'o. By the way Itachi was not talking about Naruto in this case, but himself. He had no idea Naruto would become Sasuke's best friend. He never said he could not use it just Shishui.



No he was implying that Naruto has the same chakra as Senju Hashirama, thats why the crow could activate the genjutsu for so long. 
Also Amaterasu is a Yin based technique, it creates form out of nothing,no Yang involved.


----------



## Trent (Aug 3, 2011)

Faustus said:


> If he could, he already would
> 
> Apparently, when control is broken, it's not only control over body and mind, but also control over jutsu as a whole.



Or he just wanted to strengthen his control over Nagato first in order no to lose his 2 trump cards in a row?

He didn't think it was possible to break out of Edo at all, he might want to play it safe, be sure he keeps hold of Nagato, _*then*_ unsummon Itachi. 

I wouldn't be surprised if in next chapter we have Itachi's last words and the now traditional "Edo becoming dust" panel.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 3, 2011)

HAHAHHHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Kishimoto kun..shit just went full retard..


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Senju are related to Uzumaki.



Which means what?

Both clans possess the exact same powers? Seems to me that both clans received something from the Younger Son, the Sage, but we can't actually say what.

There has to be a reason why the author split two clans, right?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Where does it say that?
> 
> It says, "it's not like he possessed the chakra of Senju Hashirama."



I thought that was about Itachi...?

If Shisui was able to use his genjutsu during battle, he must have gotten around that "every ten years" thing somehow. We know he used it to fight Ao, so unless Shisui was old when he died, he'd have been using it more often than every 10 years.


Edit: The two translations are very different there.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 3, 2011)

inb4 Nagato is really Kushina's cousin twice removed


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 3, 2011)

ALL OF MY FUCKING MONEY


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 3, 2011)

From what I get Itachi is talking about chakra capacity/potency and using Hashi as an example.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2011)

man i was bored as hell with this war, but with this chapter things just got awesome


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> First Izanagi now this, i still dont understand why Kishi said that Izanagi is a jutsu forbidden in the Uchiha clan when it requires the physical energy of a Senju ?
> Maybe if a normal Uchiha usess Izanagi it will only last like under 1 minute ?



Uchiha can still use it. Freely at the cost of the eye. But it would be breif time period. Danzo had kabuto try to force a Rikudo in danzo and try to extend the time limit. and made each eye last a min. Madara a true Rikudo used Izanagi and made ti last for some redicuslou time period. I think over 5 mins. Which is insane. for one eye. All cuz he was a true rikudo with Senju cells in him. Senju cells just make the jutsu last longer.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> PRIME NAGATO ITACHI BREAKING FREE, KISHI ALL OF MY MONEY



demon realm powers will be great to witness now.both hell realm and demon realm powers will pawn.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Madara showed us zombies can be modified.
Perhaps this is why Kabuto wants a Zetsu prior reviving Shisui?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 3, 2011)

Wtf Mind is fucking blown.

So Itachi countered Edo Tensei. Lmao Itachi breaking free got fuckin real. Where is Orochibuto ? 

but wtf happened to Nagato ? Why didn't he get oneshot by Amaterasu ?  But I think the cerebrus did so. That fuckin seals the deal in the BD.

And why did Nagato become super nagato ? And where the hell is Itachi ?


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Itachi physical had Shisui's eye, but didn't implant it in himself, and since he didn't possess Senju Hashirama's chakra, Shisui's eye could only be used every few years or so, anyway.





Klue said:


> Kinda sucks for Shisui, his own Mangekyou powers can't be used consistently. But he was still considered to be the best Genjutsu user.
> 
> Wait a second, did he waste a shot on Ao?



Indeed. Still, Itachi could use that hax ability just the same as the original user. The point is not to overuse it though. I wonder if Madara's Genjutsu also requires the chakra of Hashirama.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Aug 3, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> From what I get Itachi is talking about chakra capacity/potency and using Hashi as an example.



No he literally saying chakra to that of hashirama.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Wait a minute, aegon's translation implies that Shisui possessed both Uchiha and Senju powers, but Itachi did not, which is why he couldn't use it whenever he wanted.



PikaCheeka said:


> I thought that was about Itachi...?
> 
> If Shisui was able to use his genjutsu during battle, he must have gotten around that "every ten years" thing somehow. We know he used it to fight Ao, so unless Shisui was old when he died, he'd have been using it more often than every 10 years.



You're absolutely right.


----------



## VoDe (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> ALL OF MY FUCKING MONEY


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I thought that was about Itachi...?
> 
> If Shisui was able to use his genjutsu during battle, he must have gotten around that "every ten years" thing somehow. We know he used it to fight Ao, so unless Shisui was old when he died, he'd have been using it more often than every 10 years.



I think he mennt it would have tken years for that Mindwrite or take into effect. Because at the time Sasuke wasnt thinking of destroying konoha. He would have been manipulated into protecting konoha. But by the time it would have been needed(Nearly 10 years) te genjutsu would have been worn off. SoIts obvious Kota has a serious time limit on it.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Naruto possess Senju power from his father, almost confirmed?


Fuck Yeah! Dat Senju one can denied it now.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh come on now, why can't Kishi just let that Rindoku/Senju/Uchiha shit die for one chapter.

Rindoku Sennin was the worst thing that could have happened to this manga.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Wait a minute, aegon's translation implies that Shisui possessed both Uchiha and Senju powers, but Itachi did not, which is why he couldn't use it whenever he wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> You're absolutely right.



either he was related to shodai or he had his dna implanted in him like danzou did. if true wonder which one


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

translation is complete.
that Nagato


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm so excited... and I just can't hide it...



Nagato is such a BAMF


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Wtf Mind is fucking blown.
> 
> So Itachi countered Edo Tensei. Lmao Itachi breaking free got fuckin real. Where is Orochibuto ?
> 
> ...



Kabuto decided it was time to act, so he took full control over Nagato and forced him to use Shinra Tensei to blow Amaterasu so that he could regenerate. The Dog and Bird were done for though.

Nagato used Petra Realm to absorb Bee's powerful chakra, which apparently revitalized him.

Who knew?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi is so fucking awesome man. Words can't describe him. 
jesus fucking christ.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> *Kabuto decided it was time to act, so he took full control over Nagato and forced him to use Shinra Tensei to blow Amaterasu so that he could regenerate. *The Dog and Bird were done for though.
> 
> Nagato used Petra Realm to absorb Bee's powerful chakra, which apparently revitalized him.
> 
> Who knew?



how do you know all those shit brah ?


----------



## Reddan (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> No he was implying that Naruto has the same chakra as Senju Hashirama, thats why the crow could activate the genjutsu for so long.
> Also Amaterasu is a Yin based technique, it creates form out of nothing,no Yang involved.



Well time will tell, who is right, but I think all the evidence shows Amaterasu is a Yoton technique. The recent chapter confirms that for some MS jutsu, the power of the Younger Son is needed. 

Kishimoto is leaving things open to the reader now, but he will confirm Itachi was talking about himself. Itachi has always resembled Hashirama. Expect a break to Sandaime Raikage and Nidaime Mizukage before we get the full explanation.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Itachi is so fucking awesome man. Words can't describe him.
> jesus fucking christ.



Same. Same. 

I've been contemplatingon his awesome for the past 2 hours now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

Gabe said:


> either he was related to shodai or he had his dna implanted in him like danzou did. if true wonder which one



I say he's related to the Shodai.

He passes the will to Itachi.

Itachi splits it and passes it to Naruto and Sasuke at the same time.


It would make sense...Although Itachi was the one who looked like Hashirama in some panels and not Shisui. 

Anyway Hashirama hype.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> how do you know all those shit brah ?



read the script.kabuto decided to be serious and he took full control over Nagato making him a killing machine.
once he did that Nagato finally started to show the beast that he is.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Oh come on now, why can't Kishi just let that Rindoku/Senju/Uchiha shit die for one chapter.
> 
> Rindoku Sennin was the worst thing that could have happened to this manga.



Not for me and my homies.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Aug 3, 2011)

> All this to prepare a counter measure if Sasuke was to become a threat for Konoha.
> Sasuke would inherit the will of Shisui thanks to this Genjutsu.



Things are about to get worse, if I understand the translation correctly, the plan is to use Shisui's mind technique to make Sasuke a good guy again.

AAaaaAArgghwargarbl if this happens, then screw it, I'm giving up on the story altogether. I've never even considered it, no matter how bad things got I pride myself with never claiming to stop reading, but if this happens, that's it, I'm done. DONE.


----------



## Brian (Aug 3, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> I'm so excited... and I just can't hide it...
> 
> 
> 
> Nagato is such a BAMF



that's me without the shirt atm


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Bee and Naruto and looking pretty pathetic.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2011)

i think that its more about having rikudou's chakra type to be able to use his eye power perfectly.

if you pay attention to hashirama's power, he "created" with his chakra, created life, its not the same thing as yamato's, he made trees grow, things that are alive.

its not really about quantity, i think its about having the other half of rikudou needed to make it godly lvl.

izanagi was the same thing, it was about manipulating reality, needed the uchiha eye + senju chakra, especially hashirama's.


its all about the illusion/reality + creation.

the ability is in the uchiha eye, and the chakra for it is in the senju.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Kind of a big deal said:


> Things are about to get worse, if I understand the translation correctly, the plan is to use Shisui's mind technique to make Sasuke a good guy again.
> 
> AAaaaAArgghwargarbl if this happens, then screw it, I'm giving up on the story altogether. I've never even considered it, no matter how bad things got I pride myself with never claiming to stop reading, but if this happens, that's it, I'm done. DONE.



Unless Naruto keeps the crow, then sure, but I doubt it. Kabuto revitalized Nagato, so that he could take the crow for himself and give the eye to Kabuto, so that he could revive Shisui.

I'm betting it's going to happen.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 3, 2011)

No way are the Jin's going to be stronger than Itachi and Nagato


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Bee and Naruto and looking pretty pathetic.



They're facing a God...nothing to be ashamed of...


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

maybe to show peace between the uchiha and the senju they had a senju and uchiha marry ans that is where shisui came from. well if it is true he has a connection to shodai.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 3, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> No he literally saying chakra to that of hashirama.



Yeah sorry only I read Yagamis  I got it now


----------



## Trent (Aug 3, 2011)

arednad said:


> Well time will tell, who is right, but I think all the evidence *shows Amaterasu is a Yoton technique. *The recent chapter confirms that for some MS jutsu, the power of the Younger Son is needed.



Yoton? As in "Lava realease"? 

The Amaterasu flames were stated to be _*En*_ton.


----------



## Illairen (Aug 3, 2011)

> Bee and Naruto and looking pretty pathetic



Itachi 4 new Main char


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> No way are the Jin's going to be stronger than Itachi and Nagato



well it seems to be going to be a 3vs 1 fight starting next chapter.


----------



## Distance (Aug 3, 2011)

OMG Nagato...OMG Itachi...Why SO Epic?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> how do you know all those shit brah ?



I think the full translation implies that


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> They're facing Gods...nothing to be ashamed of...


There you go.

This is why Bee and Naruto should die here and let the actual good characters show off.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 3, 2011)

BTW bad news.

IT will take Itachi  + Bee  + Naruto to take down Nagato, putting him above the leve of everyone we've heard and known so far. 

Shit, Itachi got hyped but Nagato got hyped even further. He got an immortal body and shit but stil...


BUUUUT. Itachi was amazing.Casually OHKO'ing people with Amaterasu.

Also the shisui stuff are interesting as hell....


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2011)

dont worry, naruto will convince sasuke by himself


the whole objective of the story will be lost if its done throught a forced genjutsu.


actually kishi is putting shisui's genjutsu out of the way exacly because of this.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> how do you know all those shit brah ?



It's in the script.

If you want to argue that he couldn't dodge, then fine, but he only proceeded to remove Amaterasu when Kabuto forced him to. And remember, Nagato is forced to respond to enemy attacks, like when he used Shinra Tensei to block Bee's sword.

Itachi isn't technically an enemy, so maybe his orders didn't cover friendly fire? Which is more reason why Kabuto would take full control over Nagato.

Regardless, when Kabuto felt it was time to act, he did and not a moment sooner.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

looks like itachi did what he did because of shusui. it seems he looked up to him and wanted to be like him shusui was his inspiration.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Bee and Naruto and looking pretty pathetic.



The problem for them is edos. They could kill their opponents but the regen is really a problem. Especially when added to how Hax Nagato already is. Hey maybe this will be another triumph of teamwork.


----------



## Trent (Aug 3, 2011)

Kind of a big deal said:


> Things are about to get worse, *if I understand the translation correctly, the plan is to use Shisui's mind technique to make Sasuke a good guy again.*
> 
> AAaaaAArgghwargarbl if this happens, then screw it, I'm giving up on the story altogether. I've never even considered it, no matter how bad things got I pride myself with never claiming to stop reading, but if this happens, that's it, I'm done. DONE.



The plan *was* to use the Shisui's mind technique aka the Crow Job, to make Sasuke good again.

Since it was just used up in this chapter, it is insured that that plan will *NOT* happen for Sasuke.

And that Naruto alone will have to snap his friend out of his evil trip.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> BTW bad news.
> 
> IT will take Itachi  + Bee  + Naruto to take down Nagato, putting him above the leve of everyone we've heard and known so far.
> 
> Shit, Itachi got hyped but Nagato got hyped even further. He got an immortal body and shit but stil...



You finally see the light ?


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Aug 3, 2011)

> naruto: leave the rest to me\\
> naruto: I will protect konoha!\\
> naruto: and then stop sasuke without killing him!\\
> itachi: my little brother\\
> itachi: is like to have a friend like you\\



Happy ending. Further proof from kishi sasuke not gonna die.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> BTW bad news.
> 
> IT will take Itachi  + Bee  + Naruto to take down Nagato, putting him above the leve of everyone we've heard and known so far.
> 
> ...



you may have some hope now since there are people who think it will come to a solo fight between itachi and Nagato.
at the moment it seem though that all 3 will take on the beast that is named Nagato.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> The problem for them is edos. They could kill their opponents but the regen is really a problem. Especially when added to how Hax Nagato already is. Hey maybe this will be another triumph of teamwork.


No, even if Itachi and Nagato were alive, Bee and Naruto would still be getting stomped.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> BTW bad news.
> 
> IT will take Itachi  + Bee  + Naruto to take down Nagato, putting him above the leve of everyone we've heard and known so far.
> 
> ...



I do agree that Nagato will receive a bit of hype in the coming chapter(s), but let's not forget: Currently, only Itachi possess the means in which to stop Nagato, permanently.

Totsuka.

Sad that we have to endure a break next week.


----------



## settings (Aug 3, 2011)

Kind of a big deal said:


> Things are about to get worse, if I understand the translation correctly, the plan is to use Shisui's mind technique to make Sasuke a good guy again.
> 
> AAaaaAArgghwargarbl if this happens, then screw it, I'm giving up on the story altogether. I've never even considered it, no matter how bad things got I pride myself with never claiming to stop reading, but if this happens, that's it, I'm done. DONE.


The technique was already used successfully vs Edo Itachi, so in case it is used vs Sasuke, it has to fail (among other things, in order to hype Sasuke's EMS)


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> BTW bad news.
> 
> IT will take Itachi  + Bee  + Naruto to take down Nagato, putting him above the leve of everyone we've heard and known so far.
> 
> ...



Honestly being an Edo makes him above Prime. Since being Edo gives u regen and unlimited Chakra. So this Prime+ Nagato.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

if naruto, bee and iatchi team up to take on nagato that be the biggest hype even shown. 2 powerful jins and an MS user. after this imagine how powerful madara will be with the power of the rinnrgan and the sharingan.


----------



## Jirya (Aug 3, 2011)

When will the chapter come out?
- Can't wait!


----------



## beasty (Aug 3, 2011)

4 high level kage ninjas are fighting. Every move they do is a deadly.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> No, even if Itachi and Nagato were alive, Bee and Naruto would still be getting stomped.



not really since they would not be immortal nagato had to hide in the chameleon to get to naruto.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> No, even if Itachi and Nagato were alive, Bee and Naruto would still be getting stomped.



I disagree but this is not the Battledome. So lets save it for another thread.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

The final would be pretty sweet if it was Bee, Naruto, Itachi, and Sasuke Vs Madara and possibly Kabuto. 



Gabe said:


> not really since they would not be immortal nagato had to hide in the chameleon to get to naruto.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 3, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> What in the... trollolololol? In a roundabout way, despite it not being his original intention, the crow actually gave Itachi back control over his own body! Trollimoto does it again!
> 
> Apparently, Itachi and Shisui planned everything *together* and Shisui somehow activated the Mangekyou Sharingan... without killing Itachi?! Itachi, you chessmaster you!
> 
> I can't wait for the shitstorm to break out once the chapter is released.



Just who did Kishi troll with this development? Sure, none or atleast exceedingly few expected Itachi to get the jump on Kabuto like this, but it's not as if Kishi was breaking any rules he had established or was doing anything unreasonable.
Shisui's eye makes sense as a final trump against Sasuke and obviously it won't work on Sasuke, because such a conclusion would be a huge letdown.

And really, it shouldn't be a surprise to anyone that Itachi didn't kill Shisui to gain his MS. We know it's unnecessary because Kakashi and Sasuke gained their MS without killing anyone. And when we heard about Itachi supposedly killing Shisui Itachi was still posing as a villain, which we now know he was not. 




Sniffers said:


> So Shisui had the strongest Genjutsu stored in his eye and he gave it to Itachi, who in turn put it in a crow. So basically Itachi had the power to control Jinchuuriki too. Nice! Itachi just got another amazingly hax ability. And haters were saying he had nothing left to show. Hah! Itachi has nothing left to show when the author decides it.
> 
> Also, this chapter seems kind of fanficky. Itachi breaks controllolololol. Kabuto says Itachi is great. Itachi actually joins the good guys. Like wth?



Itachi didn't show anything new so far. The new jutsu was Shisui's, not his. 
We knew Itachi was smart and we also knew that he was a great shinobi. many of us expected Itachi to defy Kabuto's control in some manner. I think I saw atleast a dozen theories on what Itachi would do to in some way help Naruto. 



WraithX959 said:


> Did Itachi just imply that Naruto has the chakra of Hashirama Senju?



I don't quite understand that line myself. If Shisui didn't have enough chakra to pay the upkeep for the jutsu, does that mean that Naruto is the one fueling the crow? Well, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

This fight reminds me of the Raikage encounter, Naruto will seem to be loosing then suddenly out of nowhere he will pull of an uber haxed Rasengan technque and beat Nagato, then perhaps Minato is mentioned again as an unsurpassable ninja god by both Nagato and Itachi


----------



## aegon (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Wait a minute, aegon's translation implies that Shisui possessed both Uchiha and Senju powers, but Itachi did not, which is why he couldn't use it whenever he wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> You're absolutely right.



Wait probably he refered to someone who is not shusui himself. I rechecked it says "something like harashirama senju's chakra"


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

Gabe said:


> not really since they would not be immortal *nagato had to hide in the chameleon to get to naruto*.



Nagato was fodderizing Bee while the Chameleon captured Naruto for Nagato..

He didn't hide in the chameleon


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Gabe said:


> if naruto, bee and iatchi team up to take on nagato that be the biggest hype even shown. 2 powerful jins and an MS user. after this imagine how powerful madara will be with the power of the rinnrgan and the sharingan.



madara is extremly powerfull since has all of what Nagato desplayed including his S/T jutsus.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 3, 2011)

so cant kabuto just unsummon itachi ?

chapter is epic


----------



## Selva (Aug 3, 2011)

FUUU Nagato Y so epic


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 3, 2011)

Omg....

One thing hit me.

ITachi can't live on as an Edo tensei.. Because with him on their side there is no fucking way alliance can lose. So he needs to be get rid of.

And since Bee and Naruto aren't the ones to do it, so it leaves only Nagato...

FUUUUCK. 
Nagato will kill Itachi.....


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

Best case scenario is, they kill each other. .... Don't troıll me kishi pls.


----------



## Faustus (Aug 3, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Honestly being an Edo makes him above Prime. Since being Edo gives u regen and unlimited Chakra. So this Prime+ Nagato.



But being mindless killing machine is a -. So to sum up it is still "just" Prime Nagato


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> No, even if Itachi and Nagato were alive, Bee and Naruto would still be getting stomped.



Bee?Maybe.Naruto with his Hirashin level speed, clones and rasengans?Not a chance.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> BTW bad news.
> IT will take Itachi  + Bee  + Naruto to take down Nagato, putting him above the leve of everyone we've heard and known so far.
> 
> Shit, Itachi got hyped but Nagato got hyped even further. He got an immortal body and shit but stil...


Bad news my ass


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Omg....
> 
> One thing hit me.
> 
> ...


Itachi will live.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> madara is extremly powerfull since has all of what Nagato desplayed including his S/T jutsus.



Yes but hopefully no hax regen and no unlimited chakra supply. 



Black☆Star said:


> Nagato was fodderizing Bee while the Chameleon captured Naruto for Nagato..
> 
> He didn't hide in the chameleon



He would have already been dead without Edo. The Force of Lariat still would have killed him even if he drained the chakra. Because the drain is not impacting the kinetic energy.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

I think fight will end with Naruto blasting both Itachi and Nagato into oblivion with his Fuuton Bijuu dama Rasengan  Bee did say that Naruto will grow stronger in each fight so he will learn something new here by the end of the fight.


----------



## calimike (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato, the perfect body is at hand.

Reminded me of Cell from DBZ as "Perfect Cell" pek Nagato is Cell


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> Nagato was fodderizing Bee while the Chameleon captured Naruto for Nagato..
> 
> He didn't hide in the chameleon



i meant he used the chameleon to get to Naruto instead of going after him himself. look at the last page nagato was in the chameleon when bee attacked him then naruto went to help him and it got naruto from behind. nagato did not attack him directly.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 3, 2011)

I can't believe Kishi actually did it.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei is finally seeing the light . You should all learn from him


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Omg....
> 
> One thing hit me.
> 
> ...



i suspect they would ko eachother somehow as it was hinted about them being equals.
though with how things are turning it may seem a bit farfetched especially if it will take all 3 to bring down Nagato.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Bee?Maybe.Naruto with his Hirashin level speed, clones and rasengans?Not a chance.


Yeah, because all that speeds helped him out so much.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i meant he used the chameleon to get to Naruto instead of going after him himself. look at the last page nagato was in the chameleon when bee attacked him then naruto went o help him and it got naruto from behind. nagato did not attack him directly.



That's certainly true, but it would appear that he jumped off the Chameleon, right?


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

I 'll laugh if Nagato and Itachi Double Seal Eachother.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Aug 3, 2011)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> so cant kabuto just unsummon itachi ?
> 
> chapter is epic



No Kabuto lost control of Itachi after the protect konoha genjutsu was cast so he is out of Kabuto's control he can neither order Itachi or put him back in his coffin so much for Kabuto being the big bad he has been one massive fail in this arc


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Does this alter the following arguments:

- Nagato or Pain -- who is stronger
- Jiraiya > Nagato
- Naruto would've owned Nagato back then

???


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> He would have already been dead without Edo. The Force of Lariat still would have killed him even if he drained the chakra. Because the drain is not impacting the kinetic energy.



I don't see any regeneration taking place after Lariat..do you ?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

Also Naruto is currently only using like 1/100 of his power since he has used TKB, if he usess SM he will restore his chakra and speedblitz Nagato.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Yeah, because all that speeds helped him out so much.



How is it supposed to help him when he isn't using it?


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Aug 3, 2011)

calimike said:


> Nagato, the perfect body is at hand.
> 
> Reminded me of Cell from DBZ as "Perfect Cell" pek Nagato is Cell



So itachi is goku and naruto is gohan .


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2011)

nagato and itachi might kill each other

then it would not force naruto have to kill nagato


or perhaps nagato will even break out at some point

because the jins are coming 

both have rinnegan+sharingan

jinchuuriki+rinnegan+sharingan = naruto+bee+nagato+itachi

it would make sense if the 4 joined to fight the jins


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> How is it supposed to help him when he isn't using it?


Exactly my point.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Omg....
> 
> One thing hit me.
> 
> ...



Itachi may have a role to play down the line. There are so many ways Kishi could take this.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 3, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Itachi didn't show anything new so far. .



He has shown a new katon move last chapter. Also, depending on how the crow is described it could be something new..it's either a summon or jutsu/chakra construct in which Itachi implantend shisui's eye..Though the genjutsu that was cast by the eye is shisui's..Technically the eye when implanted in the crow is Itachi's..he even referred to it as '_some of my power_' before..so..yeah..

Itachi has shown new things, with the latter being uber haxx.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Yeah, because all that speeds helped him out so much.



OMFGOMFG


New theory. 

"Itachi says . Bee and Naruto just fukcing go. Don't let this bastard delay you. I'll take him on !!" 



Alot of people will delete their accounts if that happens. I mean mass deletion will cause the forums to become a hollow place. 

Hope it doesn't happen 



MrBlonde said:


> Bad news my ass



lol dawg admit it you got trolled. 

Itachi owning the manga.

where is your god now ? 


ugh wait he is 10000000 feet down the ocean


----------



## Kishido (Aug 3, 2011)

One thing I don't get..: Why hasn't Itachi used it against Sasuke from the very start? And what has the chakra of the Senjuu to do with it?

And even more... Why didn't Danzou had this MS? he stole the other eye after all


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

This is Naruto's hype fight, no way he is loosing here when Bee implied that he will get stronger after each fight. He will either complete the Bijuu dama while fighting Nagato or Minato's "That jutsu" which might end up as some Sealing jutsu.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> BTW bad news.
> 
> IT will take Itachi  + Bee  + Naruto to take down Nagato, putting him above the leve of everyone we've heard and known so far.
> 
> ...



Possibly, but I can totally see Itachi interrupting next chapter to have _his_ soul sucked in stead of Naruto. In the end though, Itachi will have killed Nagato once, and vice versa. It's all good. I'd prefer to have Itachi around a little longer though.


----------



## AceBizzle (Aug 3, 2011)

Naruto fans...you're trying too hard


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> That's certainly true, but it would appear that he jumped off the Chameleon, right?



yeah and it got invisible it seems and when naruto was about to attack nagato it got him. without naruto noticing it. i am thinking sage mode with his sensing ability would have helped him more against nagato. since it could help him find it.

also what nagato is doing to naruto it looks similar to what he did to the kyuubi when he took its chakra in their fight. maybe if nagato succeeds in taking the soul he would gain access to the kyuubi chakra. but it wont happen.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Aug 3, 2011)

It'll be interesting to see how the fight go down with nagato considering he can use whatever techniques he wants chopping and changing rather than what happened in konoha.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

KiShiDo said:


> One thing I don't get..: Why hasn't Itachi used it against Sasuke from the very start? And what has the chakra of the Senjuu to do with it?





> itachi: it is not like I didn't want to do it... it was just like I could not do it\\... at that time\\ it takes 10 years to activate shisui's mangekyou sharingan\\
> itachi: unless you have harashirama senju's chakra...\\
> itachi: plus... there were a lot of things that I wanted sasuke by using my own death...\\



It's in the script...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 3, 2011)

KiShiDo said:


> One thing I don't get..: Why hasn't Itachi used it against Sasuke from the very start? And what has the chakra of the Senjuu to do with it?
> 
> And even more... Why didn't Danzou had this MS? he stole the other eye after all



Danzou was a noob. 


or kishimoto pulled shisui thing out of his ass just now.

eitherway I am loving it


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2011)

I was negged because I translated  !


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> lol dawg admit it you got trolled.
> 
> Itachi owning the manga.
> 
> ...


Are you a complete moron?What does Jiraiya have to do with this?


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> OMFGOMFG
> 
> 
> New theory.
> ...


I can see this happening. Madara is still jumping around and I kind of expect him to face the Jinchuuriki and beat them with his Pain.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> I was negged because I translated  !



i repped you now to balance things out


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Exactly my point.



I dunno what your point is but Naruto isn't going all out against The Edos because he will only be wasting chakra.If they were alive on the hand..


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

Wasnt it obvious that this will happen ? If Naruto and Bee owned Nagato and Itachi from the start it would have bein ackward to say the least. Naruto hasnt even used a single Rasengan variant yet,no super strength,no super speed ,he has bein fighting Itachi like in base mode. The real fighting will start next chapter.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

im sorry. I think there is a mistrans I find it hard to believe it takes 10 years for the Shisui to activate his MS. Especially since he has hype for it already. And Danzo used it multple times. Also 10 years is also coincidently the same amount of time since the night of the masscare, I think people are interpretting it wrong,


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> OMFGOMFG
> 
> 
> New theory.
> ...


"Naruto, you are pathetic! "  Then proceeds to seal him away and takes over the world.


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Aug 3, 2011)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> so cant kabuto just unsummon itachi ?
> 
> chapter is epic




Exactly.  Itachi isn't immortal and at the end of the day he is still a jutsu.  Even if Kabuto couldn't somehow unsummon him, he will still disappear upon Kabuto's death given the rules about EDO.  I.e. ....they cannot be killled and can only be defeated through sealing or killing the user behind the jutsu.


If Kishi plots-no-jutsu the unsummoning aspect, Itachi will be kept alive as one of the good guys until Kabuto is defeated.


----------



## Renyou (Aug 3, 2011)

KiShiDo said:


> One thing I don't get..: Why hasn't Itachi used it against Sasuke from the very start? And what has the chakra of the Senjuu to do with it?
> 
> And even more... Why didn't Danzou had this MS? he stole the other eye after all



Non-Uchihas don't get such priviledges I guess, unless your name is Kakashi Hatake.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 3, 2011)

MrBlonde said:


> Are you a complete moron?What does Jiraiya have to do with this?



Well I added that part for the lulz. It seemed fitting after the "where is your god now?" bit since he is your favorite character and all.... 

Why so serious ? You don't like Itachi trolling the manga ?


----------



## GreenSage (Aug 3, 2011)

where is the chapterrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

KiShiDo said:


> One thing I don't get..: Why hasn't Itachi used it against Sasuke from the very start? And what has the chakra of the Senjuu to do with it?
> 
> And even more... Why didn't Danzou had this MS? he stole the other eye after all



Itachi couldn't use it against Sasuke, because he had to wait at least 10 years before he could use Shisui's eye, for he didn't possess Hashirama's chakra. Why he needs it? No one can really answer that question at this point.

Maybe some Mangekyou techniques can only be used fully by someone possessing both physical/spiritual, body/eye of the Sage.

Who says Danzou didn't couldn't use Shisui's Mangekyou? The one time he used it to control Mifune, we couldn't see his eye. 

The funny thing, is Shisui apparently had the same eye power in both Mangekyou eyes.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

I wonder why Kabuto didn't erase their personalities at the start of the battle . It took Itachi to break free from his control to do that...


----------



## Faustus (Aug 3, 2011)

Ofkinheimer said:


> Exactly.  Itachi isn't immortal and at the end of the day he is still a jutsu.  Even if Kabuto couldn't somehow unsummon him, *he will still disappear upon Kabuto's death* given the rules about EDO.
> 
> They cannot be killled and can only be defeated through sealing or* killing the user behind the jutsu*.



I thought this retarded shit is long gone


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Well I added that part for the lulz. It seemed fitting after the "where is your god now?" bit since he is your favorite character and all....
> 
> Why so serious ? You don't like Itachi trolling the manga ?


So in other words,yes,you are


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

So from the trans , Naruto evades Ama and Shisui is confirmed as the best Genjutsu user from the Uchiha Clan ?


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

Ofkinheimer said:


> Exactly.  Itachi isn't immortal and at the end of the day he is still a jutsu.  Even if Kabuto couldn't somehow unsummon him, he will still disappear upon Kabuto's death given the rules about EDO.  I.e. ....they cannot be killled and can only be defeated through sealing or killing the user behind the jutsu.
> 
> 
> If Kishi plots-no-jutsu the unsummoning aspect, Itachi will be kept alive as one of the good guys until Kabuto is defeated.



Edo dont dissapear even after the caster is dead. They must be sealed or kabuto mustdeactivate them.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 3, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> I can see this happening. Madara is still jumping around and I kind of expect him to face the Jinchuuriki and beat them with his Pain.



yeah if that pain is meant to be used I don't see Nagato running around long either. 

It would be too boring to see rinnegan spam fest one after the other..

edit :




MrBlonde said:


> So in other words,yes,you are


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> im sorry. I think there is a mistrans I find it hard to believe it takes 10 years for the Shisui to activate his MS. Especially since he has hype for it already. And Danzo used it multple times. Also 10 years is also coincidently the same amount of time since the night of the masscare, I think people are interpretting it wrong,



10 years without Senju Hashirama's chakra. There is an implication that Shisui possessed Hashirama's power, maybe his father or mother was a member of the Senju Clan.

Danzou needed Hashirama powers not only to use Izanagi, but Shisui's Mangekyou power too.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

So Shisui must've been special seeing as its suggested he had Hashirama's chakra.
I had the feeling Itachi>Shisui never seemed right when we got his hype; perhaps this is the case if Shisui lacked Susano'o?

Also I don't get you people. 

First Itachi>Nagato. Now I'm seeing they'll kill each other. Next will it be Nagato>Itachi?


----------



## Hitt (Aug 3, 2011)

So basically Itachi was going to genjutsu Sasuke into doing the right thing.  Is that right?

Well, I guess it's moot anyway, unless the crow will get "recharged".  Silly anyway for Itachi to attempt that...Naruto has the most powerful genjutsu ever, and it's called TNJ.  He'll use that.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

People still believe Itachi will be gone after Kabuto dies?

Read the fucking manga.


----------



## ? (Aug 3, 2011)

So Shisui is the true Genjutsu god of the manga, not Itachi 

Man, Shisui is hax beyond belief.


----------



## primary colours123 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey,
Awesome chapter. pek
Both Itachi and Nagato along with Shisui have been hyped immensely. Shisui is the only character I've seen in this manga who seemed to be in fear of what his own powers ould do, and decided to "erase" himself, just to prevent his own powers being misused.
this does give some insights into the massacre and still poses multiple new questions.

But I did not get this "Hashirama's chakra" part.
Did it mean Itachi could not do it back then since without a chakra as potent as Hashirama Senju's he could not activate Shisui's mangekyou? 
Or did it imply that either Shisui's chakra was as potent as Hashirama's *or* that he was part Senju? If the latter is the case- did not Madara imply that a combination of Senju and Uchiha may produce RS?? That would be some hype for Shisui Uchiha. 

Take care.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

lol Kishi is throwing a bone at Itachi tards and they took the bait  Next chapter Itachi will strugle with Nagato and the only one who will beat Nagato will be Naruto.
Also Jiraiya was already confirmed to be stronger then Itachi long ago,even the DB conforms it,Jiraiya is the most well rounded shinobi.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> yeah if that pain is meant to be used I don't see Nagato running around long either.
> 
> It would be too boring to see rinnegan spam fest one after the other..
> 
> edit :



But now we have Prime Nagato


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

the only way to undo the zombie jutsu is to seal the zombies or get kabuto to undo the jutsu. with shusuis eye naruto can control kabuto to undo it. if he can use it again.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 3, 2011)

Great so they have Itachi genjutsu Kabuto and deactivate the Edos. Although really if they are smart. They genjustu Kabuto into forcing his Edos to attack Madara might as well scout is abilities out.


----------



## Sαge (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato and his fanbase are about to get shit on in the upcoming chapters.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2011)

guys, it will be the 4 vs the jins


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> So from the trans , Naruto evades Ama and Shisui is confirmed as the best Genjutsu user from the Uchiha Clan ?



Read the trans, look at the pics. Itachi never aimed Amaterasu at Naruto. Shisui's eye freed Itachi from Kabuto's control right before Amaterasu activated, he then hit Nagato's Dog summon with it.

Naruto was never in danger.


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Aug 3, 2011)

KiShiDo said:


> One thing I don't get..: Why hasn't Itachi used it against Sasuke from the very start?




Itachi using it against Sasuke would have been putting his brother under an eternal genjutsu for the rest of his life.  He basically wanted to exhaust all other options (mainly Naruto) before using that jutsu.  It was a last resort just incase Sasuke couldn't be saved.


----------



## Katon-nin (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Itachi couldn't use it against Sasuke, because he had to wait at least 10 years before he could use Shisui's eye, for he didn't possess Hashirama's chakra. Why he needs it? No one can really answer that question at this point.
> 
> Maybe some Mangekyou techniques can only be used fully by someone possessing both physical/spiritual, body/eye of the Sage.
> 
> ...



Noooo. That is the amount of time it would have taken place. Sasuke didnt get the realization to destroy konoha until 10 years after the massacre. If they implanted it on sasuke when he was 16.  The genjutsu would have been casted. ad shisui nor itachi has enough chakra to make a genjutsu last 10 years.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> guys, it will be the 4 vs the jins


Itachi would school them all himself.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Read the trans, look at the pics. Itachi never aimed Amaterasu at Naruto. Shisui's eye freed Itachi from Kabuto's control right before Amaterasu activated, he then hit Nagato's Dog summon with it.
> 
> Naruto was never in danger.



I read " Naruto doges/evades Amateratsu " . That's what I'm saying .


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Sαge said:


> Nagato and his fanbase are about to get shit on in the upcoming chapters.



Three against one; maybe it can't be helped. 

To Jinchuuriki in control of their Bijuu's power, the strongest Bijuus, and a Mangekyou Sharingan user, that is indestructible.

Shit just got real.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 3, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> It's in the script...



Still makes no sense... How could everyone know that and Shissui use it in the past?


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> The funny thing, is Shisui apparently had the same eye power in both Mangekyou eyes.



That's what I noticed too. It sucks he has to wait 10 years for two Genjutsu... even if they are the strongest. In the end, the other MS' are more powerful in fights because the power/use-ratio is pretty bad. Well, unless you have Hashirama's chakra, which Shisui didn't have.

At any rate, I guess there's another indication that not every MS has the same techniques...


----------



## Illairen (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi with Shisui`s eye: Madara, kill yourself!
Madara: Yes, your highness!


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I read " Naruto doges/evades Amateratsu " . That's what I'm saying .



Ohana read the chapter, and saw Naruto jump away; unfortunately, he was jumping away and was followed by Itachi's crow, not Amaterasu.

Basically, she shouldn't have said that. Translators are simply translating what's there.

You would have known that if you just took the time to observe the pics. It's clear as day.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Three against one; maybe it can't be helped.
> 
> To Jinchuuriki in control of their Bijuu's power, the strongest Bijuus, and a Mangekyou Sharingan user, that is indestructible.
> 
> Shit just got real.



Nagato will seal Itachi and let Bee on the ground pinned and Naruto will end him showing us the battle we missed at Pain Arc with Sage Kyuubi Mode


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 3, 2011)

Everyone and their grandmother could evade Amaterasu going by the chapter translation  This also seals the deal about who could perform better against Raikage,Sasuke or Itachi, Itachi would have bein stomped hard.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

KiShiDo said:


> Still makes no sense... How could everyone know that and Shissui use it in the past?



only itachi knew cause shusui gave him the eye


----------



## Rikudou (Aug 3, 2011)

Holy shit... Nagato's gonna go on a rampage. Now he already proved how effective the Rinnegan is against Jinchuuriki... Got his vitality back in a hartbeat!


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Edo dont dissapear even after the caster is dead. They must be sealed or kabuto mustdeactivate them.



Hmm, I remembered wrongly then.  Kabuto can still deactivate him though.....and worst option for Itachi sense he can be taken out of battle anytime.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 3, 2011)

Sαge said:


> Nagato and his fanbase are about to get shit on in the upcoming chapters.



It's 3 against one, he has now got all the Hype he ever needed


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 3, 2011)

Illairen said:


> Itachi with Shisui`s eye: Madara, kill yourself!
> Madara: Yes, your highness!



Ah Code Geass, Nice Lelouch.

Hey maybe he can genjutsu them with "Live" so they get a powerup.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 3, 2011)

Gabe said:


> only itachi knew cause shusui gave him the eye



Ahhh yeah... that makes sense... not

But whatever... Not the first time but still great


----------



## alchemy1234 (Aug 3, 2011)

Why is madara trying to become rikudou? He should try to become Itachi!


----------



## sasutachi (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi's jutsu which is about the change the face of the war.
i wonder if naruto can use crow with his new chakra.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

> itachi: then I gave you the othe eye because tou had shisui's same feeling\\



So obvious that Naruto vs Shisui will eventually come up.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Nagato will seal Itachi and let Bee on the ground pinned and Naruto will end him showing us the battle we missed at Pain Arc with Sage Kyuubi Mode



Hopefully it will be that easy.

The best thing I could hope for, is that he defeats Itachi by removing his soul, steals the crow and retreats.

Kabuto then resummons Itachi, along with Shisui.


----------



## VoDe (Aug 3, 2011)

Illairen said:


> Itachi with Shisui`s eye: Madara, kill yourself!
> Madara: Yes, your highness!



Itachi vi Uchiha commands you: Kill yourself!


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Rikudou said:


> Holy shit... Nagato's gonna go on a rampage. Now he already proved how effective the Rinnegan is against Jinchuuriki... Got his vitality back in a hartbeat!



and he is completly healed as well including the legs.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 3, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Everyone and their grandmother could evade Amaterasu going by the chapter translation  This also seals the deal about who could perform better against Raikage,Sasuke or Itachi, Itachi would have bein stomped hard.



Nagato couldn't even react, let alone evade it.







?_Camorra_? said:


> lol Kishi is throwing a bone at Itachi tards and they took the bait  Next chapter Itachi will strugle with Nagato and the only one who will beat Nagato will be Naruto.
> Also Jiraiya was already confirmed to be stronger then Itachi long ago,even the DB conforms it,Jiraiya is the most well rounded shinobi.




YEah. Whatever. Itachi is still the king... till Nagato oneshots him or something.

But If keeps his decent writing. Itachi will take him on 1on1 and force a double Ko.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 3, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> He has shown a new katon move last chapter. Also, depending on how the crow is described it could be something new..it's either a summon or jutsu/chakra construct in which Itachi implantend shisui's eye..Though the genjutsu that was cast by the eye is shisui's..Technically the eye when implanted in the crow is Itachi's..he even referred to it as '_some of my power_' before..so..yeah..
> 
> Itachi has shown new things, with the latter being uber haxx.



The new katon is so insignificant it doesn't count. 

About the crow though, I think I have to agree with you. I just read aegon's trans and it made me realize that the crow genjutsu deserves to be called Itachi's power since he apparently spend ten years gathering enough chakra to change Shisui's sharingan into MS to use that jutsu.

On a related note, Kishi quite casually explained to us how the evolution of sharingan works. It's only a matter of chakra. It took Kakashi 15-16 years to gather enough chakra to unlock the MS.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> That's what I noticed too. It sucks he has to wait 10 years for two Genjutsu... even if they are the strongest. In the end, the other MS' are more powerful in fights because the power/use-ratio is pretty bad. Well, unless you have Hashirama's chakra, which Shisui didn't have.
> 
> At any rate, I guess there's another indication that not every MS has the same techniques...



It's implied that he too possessed Uchiha and Senju DNA, or at the least, Itachi is explaining why he couldn't use it, because he (Itachi) didn't possess Hashirama's chakra.


----------



## Tengu (Aug 3, 2011)

alchemy1234 said:


> Why is madara trying to become rikudou? He should try to become Itachi!



He knows that, that is an impossible dream.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Nagato couldn't even react, let alone evade it.



Nagato sensed it but didn't want to evade it.Big difference.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 3, 2011)

Sαge said:


> Nagato and his fanbase are about to get shit on in the upcoming chapters.



...I dunno. This is pretty epic, what we're seeing. He's taking on an immortal Itachi and two perfect Jinchuriki - _and he's winning._ He'll keep getting stronger, as well, so...


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

People trying to downgrade Nagato and Itachi.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

alchemy1234 said:


> Why is madara trying to become rikudou? He should try to become Itachi!



Rikudou.
He was above Itachi before. In addition he seemed to want Shisui's eye whom was implied to have Hashirama's chakra which seems to have connotations of Shisui being perhaps the closest natural born Uchiha to Rikudou-hood.


----------



## settings (Aug 3, 2011)

Kabuto will not be able to summon Itachi after this fight. 

Itachi's "death" will be similar to Sasori's (with the smile on the face, possibly while comparing Naruto to Shisui).


----------



## Sαge (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Three against one; maybe it can't be helped.
> 
> To Jinchuuriki in control of their Bijuu's power, the strongest Bijuus, and a Mangekyou Sharingan user, that is indestructible.
> 
> Shit just got real.





Nagato Sennin said:


> It's 3 against one, he has now got all the Hype he ever needed



When he actually starts taking on all *three* at once, then we'll talk. 

Regardless, we all know he'll be defeated by only one. The only question is, which one?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 3, 2011)

alchemy1234 said:


> Why is madara trying to become rikudou? He should try to become Itachi!





KUKU_nr8 said:


> He knows that, that is an impossible dream.




Best dialogue telegrams ever had.

Gotta sig this shit.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Ohana read the chapter, and saw Naruto jump away; unfortunately, he was jumping away and was followed by Itachi's crow, not Amaterasu.
> 
> Basically, she shouldn't have said that. Translators are simply translating what's there.
> 
> You would have known that if you just took the time to observe the pics. It's clear as day.



The flames started by Cerberus head but Itachi summoned them all over Cerberus's body as seen in the next page , so Naruto evaded/dodged being burned by Amateratsu .

It was not a direct-hit but he was at the top of the target which started to burn immediatly ( as we know how Ama works )


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 3, 2011)

VoDe said:


> Itachi vi Uchiha commands you: Kill yourself!



Haha I still love it took him forever to figure out he could wish for unlimited wishes. But I just going to assume he needed it in both eyes first to do that.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 3, 2011)

I doubt Shisui will come into play. His powers were already revealed and otherwise doesn't have much plot relevance. But who knows at this point.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Itachi would school them all himself.



madara is madara

it would make sense to have at least have one rinnegan user and one sharingan user to face them, since they do have rinnegan+sharingan, we dont know how crazy it will get.



imagine, itachi+nagato+naruto+bee

all to fight madara+gedo mazou+ the jins

its a fair trade if you ask me


and there is still sasuke that at this point we dont know when he will appear, we know that he will have his showdown with naruto, but after that, it will be naruto + sasuke most likely fighting whatever strongest villain is left...unless sasuke vs naruto is the final fight.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> It's implied that he too possessed Uchiha and Senju DNA, or at the least, Itachi is explaining why he couldn't use it, because he (Itachi) didn't possess Hashirama's chakra.



Where was it implied?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> The flames started by Cerberus head but Itachi summoned them all over Cerberus's body as seen in the next page , so Naruto evaded/dodged being burned by Amateratsu .
> 
> It was not a direct-hit but he was at the top of the target which started to burn immediatly ( as we know how Ama works )




IS this kid for real ?

Itachi gained control of his actions. Why would he do anything to endanger Naruto ?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Nagato will seal Itachi



Itachi is the most likely to seal Nagato.

Totsuka.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> madara is madara
> 
> it would make sense to have at least have one rinnegan user and one sharingan user to face them, since they do have rinnegan+sharingan, we dont know how crazy it will get.
> 
> ...


Talk about a massive clusterfuck.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> I doubt Shisui will come into play. His powers were already revealed and otherwise doesn't have much plot relevance. But who knows at this point.



I think it'd be a shame if he didn't with all this hype he keeps getting... sort of like how Tobirama keeps getting hype nowadays.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

Ofkinheimer said:


> Exactly.  Itachi isn't immortal and at the end of the day he is still a jutsu.  Even if Kabuto couldn't somehow unsummon him, he will still disappear upon Kabuto's death given the rules about EDO.  I.e. ....they cannot be killled and can only be defeated through sealing or killing the user behind the jutsu.
> 
> If Kishi plots-no-jutsu the unsummoning aspect, Itachi will be kept alive as one of the good guys until Kabuto is defeated.



I fought him once!



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Nagato couldn't even react, let alone evade it.


Maybe because he's programmed to react to the enemys attacks. Itachi was not his enemy . He didn't even want to absorb amaterasu.. he did so only when Kabuto took full control of Nagato


----------



## sheshyo (Aug 3, 2011)

Is anyone else getting tired of this robotic "Protect Konoha" theme?  It's gotten to the point where it comes across more contrived and forced,  than something genuinely _righteous_.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> I doubt Shisui will come into play. His powers were already revealed and otherwise doesn't have much plot relevance. But who knows at this point.



I think he is gaining plot relevance. His powers were just tied to Rikudou, and he was praised as the best genjutsu user among his Uchiha clansmen.

Furthermore, we were already made aware of Kabuto's interest in Shisui's eye powers. I think it's possible that he will obtain them.

But maybe that is because Nagato would likely have to succeeded here for that to happen. 

Oh my.


----------



## settings (Aug 3, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> I doubt Shisui will come into play. His powers were already revealed and otherwise doesn't have much plot relevance. But who knows at this point.


I think that we'll see more flashbacks about Shisui during the Naruto vs Sasuke fight, along with other revelations regarding the Uchiha massacre.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi to Kabuto:


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Am I the only one that noticed that Cerberus didn't disappear?


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Itachi is still the king... till Nagato oneshots him or something.


And then they'd only be even, since Itachi already seems to have one-shotted Nagato with the Amaterasu. Nagato was dead seeing as light returned to his eyes and he had to reform.


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 3, 2011)

Only problem with such epic chapters is it turns prediction threads into cesspools of trolling. And not the fun type, but the galactically lame one.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato vs the 3 Strongest Good Guys.... AWWW SNAP


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> IS this kid for real ?
> 
> Itachi gained control of his actions. Why would he do anything to endanger Naruto ?



Itachi put Cerberus on amateratsu with Naruto * on top of it * , Naruto was standing on Cerberus' body , read the manga kid he had to evade being burned by Ama and dodged it


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Where was it implied?



Maybe it wasn't implied, but Itachi only stated that he couldn't use it because he had to wait.

We'll find out soon enough. More reason to revive him, wouldn't you say so?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato and Shisui, the power of these shinobi gained a lot of respect this week.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2011)

this chapter kinds of points that the body in the coffin is shisui...


----------



## Rikudou (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato vs 2 Perfect Jinchuuriki + Itachi

I guess only on these terms it's an equal fight...
Hahahahahahahah

Nagato will lose but we can always say that it took 3 of them to do it.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 3, 2011)

Shisui has now replaced itachi hype huh. Damn, we have a lelouch character in Naruto how original, anyways is there a chapter next week or the week after. I want my sennin Naruto goodness.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> And then they'd only be even, since Itachi already seems to have one-shotted Nagato with the Amaterasu. Nagato was dead seeing as light returned to his eyes and he had to reform.


actually the light line was ohana comment.
the change in Nagato eyes is due to kabuto taking full control over Nagato.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 3, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Where was it implied?



It wasn't. Klue was just getting a bit too eager and jumped too conclusions too hastily.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyways. Itachi is one cold BAMF.

Did you see how he oneshot Nagato ? I mean they were like friends till 2 min ago. He just strade @him and BAM. No apologies nothing. Cold steel face damn bro.


----------



## Reddan (Aug 3, 2011)

*Bee : Why didn't Shisui casted that jutsu on Sasuke from the start ?
Itachi : It's not like he didn't do it. He couldn't do it.
Shisui's Sharingan would take several years to use. As long as he doesn't have the chakra of Senju Hashirama.
And besides Sasuke was supposed to kill me.*

*bee:...\\ why didn't you use that eye on sasuke since the beginning!?\\
itachi: it is not like I didn't want to do it... it was just like I could not do it\\... at that time\\ it takes 10 years to activate shisui's mangekyou sharingan\\
itachi: unless you have something like harashirama senju's chakra...\\
itachi: plus... there were a lot of things that I wanted sasuke by using my own death...\\*

Which translation is correct? The second one seems more likely to me, but they have two very different meanings.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> And then they'd only be even, since Itachi already seems to have one-shotted Nagato with the Amaterasu. Nagato was dead seeing as light returned to his eyes and he had to reform.



He only burned his arm..if I remember right ..


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Itachi put Cerberus on amateratsu with Naruto * on top of it * , Naruto was standing on Cerberus' body , read the manga kid he had to evade being burned by Ama and dodged it



He hadn't attacked Naruto with it, he was in control of himself by then. 

Come on.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 3, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> I fought him once!
> 
> 
> Maybe because he's programmed to react to the enemys attacks. Itachi was not his enemy . He didn't even want to absorb amaterasu.. he did so only when Kabuto took full control of Nagato



They auto respond to threats.




SageRafa said:


> Itachi put Cerberus on amateratsu with Naruto * on top of it * , Naruto was standing on Cerberus' body , read the manga kid he had to evade being burned by Ama and dodged it


lol noob.

Since when it is hard to evade amaterasu when it doesn't target you ?

Naruto saw flames appear on cerebrus's head and he ran away.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> this chapter kinds of points that the body in the coffin is shisui...



Kabuto said he couldn't fine Shisui's body though hence he requested for Shisui's crushed eye.


----------



## Trent (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> *So Shisui must've been special seeing as its suggested he had Hashirama's chakra.*
> I had the feeling Itachi>Shisui never seemed right when we got his hype; perhaps this is the case if Shisui lacked Susano'o?
> 
> Also I don't get you people.
> ...



That's not it.

Because he did _*NOT *_possess a chakra (pool) such as Hashirama, he could only use his MS genjutsu once every ten years.

Basically, the way I visualize it, if a regular genjutsu takes 10 units of chakra & Tsukiyomi 100 units well, Shisui's MS genjutsu needed 100 000 units hence it needed to be charged up over a period of time of 10 years.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> And then they'd only be even, since Itachi already seems to have one-shotted Nagato with the Amaterasu. Nagato was dead seeing as light returned to his eyes and he had to reform.



His eyes only became darker after he removed Amaterasu. Kabuto forced him to at that point.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Maybe it wasn't implied, but Itachi only stated that he couldn't use it because he had to wait.
> 
> We'll find out soon enough. More reason to revive him, wouldn't you say so?


Shisui may not take Itachi's spotlight. Sasuke and Madara hogging it is enough. 



vered said:


> actually the light line was ohana comment.
> the change in Nagato eyes is due to kabuto taking full control over Nagato.


That is also possible. At any rate, he lay pretty much beaten.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> this chapter kinds of points that the body in the coffin is shisui...


Except that, you know, Kabuto said that he couldn't put his hands on Shisui's DNA (and Jiraiya's).


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Anyways. Itachi is one cold BAMF.
> 
> Did you see how he oneshot Nagato ? I mean they were like friends till 2 min ago. He just strade @him and BAM. No apologies nothing. Cold steel face damn bro.


Nagato was smiling when itachi started using amaterasu against him.he wanted it to happen.
that is ofcourse untill kabuto decided to take things seriously and use Nagato to his fullest.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> They auto respond to threats.



And yet he only took action when Kabuto ordered him to


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> They auto respond to threats.



Enemy threats..Itachi was not his enemy .


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Trent said:


> That's not it.
> 
> Because he did _*NOT *_possess a chakra (pool) such as Hashirama, he could only use his MS genjutsu once every ten years.
> 
> Basically, the way I visualize it, if a regular genjutsu takes 10 units of chakra & Tsukiyomi 100 units well, Shisui's MS genjutsu needed 100 000 units hence it needed to be charged up over a period of time of 10 years.



*Bee : Why didn't Shisui casted that jutsu on Sasuke from the start ?
Itachi : It's not like he didn't do it. He couldn't do it.
Shisui's Sharingan would take several years to use. As long as he doesn't have the chakra of Senju Hashirama.
And besides Sasuke was supposed to kill me.

bee:...\\ why didn't you use that eye on sasuke since the beginning!?\\
itachi: it is not like I didn't want to do it... it was just like I could not do it\\... at that time\\ it takes 10 years to activate shisui's mangekyou sharingan\\
itachi: unless you have something like harashirama senju's chakra...\\
itachi: plus... there were a lot of things that I wanted sasuke by using my own death...\\*

I'm using the latter translation.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Anyways. Itachi is one cold BAMF.
> 
> Did you see how he oneshot Nagato ? I mean they were like friends till 2 min ago. He just strade @him and BAM. No apologies nothing. Cold steel face damn bro.


Itachi does what is needed, no matter what.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

So Naruto was able to use it without waiting 10 years because he has Uzumaki's Chakra + Kyuubi's Chakra , is that the right thing to assume from the trans ?


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi is about to own Nagato.


----------



## Distance (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Itachi put Cerberus on amateratsu with Naruto * on top of it * , Naruto was standing on Cerberus' body , read the manga kid he had to evade being burned by Ama and dodged it



 Itachi was already in perfect control of himself. He put the dog on fire, but Naruto thought he was still under the control of Kabuto, and thus why he leapt away, in fear that Itachi was aiming for him next. However, he aimed for Nagato instead.


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 3, 2011)

Now I know Madara was trolling when he claimed he gave Nagato the Rinnegan. If he had that kind of power he would have never given it to an Uzumaki brat, unless it benefitted him in some way(like turning his EMS into Rinnegan).


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 3, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> Enemy threats..Itachi was not his enemy .



I may be wrong, but isn't amaterasu is a threat ? I mean this isn't a game where friendly fire is turned off.






vered said:


> Nagato was smiling when itachi started using amaterasu against him.he wanted it to happen.
> that is ofcourse untill kabuto decided to take things seriously and use Nagato to his fullest.



I know. 

Its Itachi... I thought he'd feel sentimental or make a sad face.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Trent said:


> That's not it.
> 
> Because he did _*NOT *_possess a chakra (pool) such as Hashirama, he could only use his MS genjutsu once every ten years.
> 
> Basically, the way I visualize it, if a regular genjutsu takes 10 units of chakra & Tsukiyomi 100 units well, Shisui's MS genjutsu needed 100 000 units hence it needed to be charged up over a period of time of 10 years.



Itachi didn't mention Hashirama's chakra pool. 

He said, "his chakra."


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 3, 2011)

arednad said:


> Which translation is correct? The second one seems more likely to me, but they have two very different meanings.


No they don't they are both saying the same thing.



> *Bee:* Why wouldn't you use the Genjutsu on Sasuke ages ago?
> 
> *Itachi:* I couldn't, not woudn't. It takes years to use, unless you have Senju Chakra. And I wanted Sasuke to kill me.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

OMG. I think this is going to put Naruto and Kirabi out of the picture. Bee just got his cakra stolen. And imma sure Human realm is gonna zap Naruto. Leaving them chakraless. Ans they will have to rest up and replenish.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> this chapter kinds of points that the body in the coffin is shisui...



Nah. Shisui lost both his eyes before his death. So Edo Tensei wouldn't restore them to him. Besides if Kabuto had Shisui's eyes he wouldn't be so excited at the prospect of capturing the one in the crow.



arednad said:


> *Bee : Why didn't Shisui casted that jutsu on Sasuke from the start ?
> Itachi : It's not like he didn't do it. He couldn't do it.
> Shisui's Sharingan would take several years to use. As long as he doesn't have the chakra of Senju Hashirama.
> And besides Sasuke was supposed to kill me.*
> ...



I think in this instance Aegon's is more correct. Yagami's makes less sense.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Itachi is about to own Nagato.



seriously doubt its going to happen.nagato perfect body is going to get its share of hype next chapter.


----------



## Rikudou (Aug 3, 2011)

Kabuto: "It's time to turn the tables"
Itachi was the warmup, now the main event starts...

Nagato


----------



## navy (Aug 3, 2011)

Shinra tensai dispelled Amatasaru?


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 3, 2011)

Naruto can go Sage Mode and Bee just needs to absorb some attacks with Samehada and replenish its not that hard for them.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

Not like completely own. Like he is about to make Nagato let go of Naruto. Naruto has to be saved. Bee got his chakra absorbed by Nagato leaving Itachi to save the day


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> They auto respond to threats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So newb are you saying that * anyone * can see the body of a Summon * start * burning in * amateratsu * and evade it * in the time it takes to cover full-summon * ? 

Think for a while , when Sasuke used Ama on Hachibi it started small * , as in this chapter * , and then quickly spreads through the all body summoning more and more flame , * as seen in this chapter too* .

So do you really think anyone could react to it and evade it like you say ?


*@Klue, Distance * you can answer this too since your opinion is the same  

Except the newb part


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 3, 2011)

Why do I have this awful feeling that this week telegrams will turn into a Nagato Vs Itachi battle ground ?


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

navy said:


> Shinra tensai dispelled Amatsaru?



yes once kabuto took full control over nagato he made nagato use shinra tensei to dispell the amaterasu.


----------



## Face (Aug 3, 2011)

It's funny how people assume that it will take all three of them to beat Nagato.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Nah. Shisui lost both his eyes before his death. So Edo Tensei wouldn't restore them to him. Besides if Kabuto had Shisui's eyes he wouldn't be so excited at the prospect of capturing the one in the crow.
> 
> 
> 
> I think in this instance Aegon's is more correct. Yagami's makes less sense.



Yeah, my bad. I wanting to speed up the translation. I didn't really payed attention to that.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> So newb are you saying that * anyone * can see the body of a Summon * start * burning in * amateratsu * and evade it * in the time it takes to cover full-summon * ?
> 
> think for a while , when Sasuke use Ama on Hachibi is started small * , as in this chapter * , and then quickly spreads through the all body summoning more and more flame , * as seen in this chapter too* .
> 
> ...



Um, yes we do.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Except that, you know, Kabuto said that he couldn't put his hands on Shisui's DNA (and Jiraiya's).





Googleplex said:


> Kabuto said he couldn't fine Shisui's body though hence he requested for Shisui's crushed eye.



ahh he said, missed it 

i started to think it is because, what else could madara be afraid of...an edo tensei that would be able to control everybody would be a perfect card for kabuto.


----------



## Distance (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Why do I have this awful feeling that this week telegrams will turn into a Nagato Vs Itachi battle ground ?



It shouldn't. Nagato is clearly stronger than him. Itachi is one of my favourite characters, but every panel and every word that has been uttered from Pain/Nagato's mouth indicates he can't be fucked with by anyone except for Naruto and Madara.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Why do I have this awful feeling that this week telegrams will turn into a Nagato Vs Itachi battle ground ?



Same as last week however this week kishi added more fuel to the fire, which means it will be even more intense. and add in extra week to that.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Not like completely own. Like he is about to make Nagato let go of Naruto. Naruto has to be saved. Bee got his chakra absorbed by Nagato leaving Itachi to save the day



SENNIN MODO RING ANY BELLS. He ll recover his chakra if he can buy time


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Telegrams are going to be ridiculous this week.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Not like completely own. Like he is about to make Nagato let go of Naruto. Naruto has to be saved. Bee got his chakra absorbed by Nagato leaving Itachi to save the day



Bee should be fine. Kisame had to drain Bee at least 3 times.


----------



## navy (Aug 3, 2011)

Face said:


> It's funny how people assume that it will take all three of them to beat Nagato.



It will.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Why do I have this awful feeling that this week telegrams will turn into a Nagato Vs Itachi battle ground ?



the whole prediction thread has been a war zone of the past couple of hours.you missed all the action
next chapter though will truly make it seem slike a children play.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

navy said:


> Shinra tensai dispelled Amatasaru?



Looks like it just pushed it away.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Telegrams are going to be ridiculous this week.



Yeah its gonna get insane.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> So newb are you saying that * anyone * can see the body of a Summon * start * burning in * amateratsu * and evade it * in the time it takes to cover full-summon * ?
> 
> think for a while , when Sasuke use Ama on Hachibi is started small * , as in this chapter * , and then quickly spreads through the all body summoning more and more flame , * as seen in this chapter too* .
> 
> So do you really think anyone could react to ia and evade it like you say ?


Yes noob. Amaterasu doesn't spread so fast. The hard thing is to aim dodge the thing since it appears on the target.


Besides, that is irrelevant. We already know Naruto is fast enough to dodge the shit.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I may be wrong, but isn't amaterasu is a threat ? I mean this isn't a game where friendly fire is turned off.



Either way...Nagato could have dispelled amaterasu if he wanted sooner...

He only did that when Kabuto ordered him, when his arm was already burned.


----------



## Rikudou (Aug 3, 2011)

It's official. Amaterasu is ineffective against Shinra Tensei.
Which isn't surprising, since it can't even burn through Samurau clothes LOL. 

Nagato only dispelled it when Kabuto ordered him too.
And Holy FUCK, he owned Bee and restricted within a couple of panels...


----------



## Trent (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> *Bee : Why didn't Shisui casted that jutsu on Sasuke from the start ?
> Itachi : It's not like he didn't do it. He couldn't do it.
> Shisui's Sharingan would take several years to use. As long as he doesn't have the chakra of Senju Hashirama.
> And besides Sasuke was supposed to kill me.
> ...



And how does it not say that Shisui did NOT possess Hashirama chakra, hence could only use the _*MS *_genjutsu we've just seen once every 10 years? 



Klue said:


> Itachi didn't mention Hashirama's chakra pool.
> 
> He said, "his chakra."



And the Senju are reputed for their massive chakra pool inherited from the Younger Son via their enormous vitality.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 3, 2011)

well that was stupid. i hope kabuto regains control.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 3, 2011)

> Why do I have this awful feeling that this week telegrams will turn into a Nagato Vs Itachi battle ground ?



>Implying it hasn't started already


----------



## auem (Aug 3, 2011)

arednad said:


> *Bee : Why didn't Shisui casted that jutsu on Sasuke from the start ?
> Itachi : It's not like he didn't do it. He couldn't do it.
> Shisui's Sharingan would take several years to use. As long as he doesn't have the chakra of Senju Hashirama.
> And besides Sasuke was supposed to kill me.*
> ...



will go for aegon rikodu...he is well known translator...moreover yagami's trans was based on ohana's script...ohana is often vague...
but cons is that aegon himself translated it from the given RAW...there is chance of mistakes from such LQ...


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> So newb are you saying that * anyone * can see the body of a Summon * start * burning in * amateratsu * and evade it * in the time it takes to cover full-summon * ?
> 
> Think for a while , when Sasuke used Ama on Hachibi it started small * , as in this chapter * , and then quickly spreads through the all body summoning more and more flame , * as seen in this chapter too* .
> 
> ...



Just as Raikage had enough time to have his hand covered in amaterasu run arund and drop kick Sasuke and chop it off before it spreaded. Amaterasu is casted instantaenously. It doesnt spread as fast. Naruto has more than enough time to get out before it fully spread.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

So everyone was wrong. Itachi's power didn't overcome ET, it was Shisui.
This guy - akin to Tobirama - is slowly climbing the relevance ladder. He's, wow. A base Genjutsu which is killer and an unstoppable MS Genjutsu; this is like the ultimate hype.
And we haven't seen his Shunshin.

Nagato allowed Amaterasu to hit now that I look into it -- Mizukage says that they're programmed to react to the _opponent's_ attacks, not friendly fire; supported by the fact zombies couldn't attack each other -- dispelled it quite easily and essentially dominated when Kabuto wanted to turn the tables.
This truly speaks volumes about his power if with Shisui's eye, Itachi, Bee and Naruto, Kabuto thinks he can 'turn the tables' with Nagato.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 3, 2011)

wait... wait... so shisui had MS....

shisui... had one eye missing?


didnt the cops say they couldnt find any evidence of foul play at the drowing and the suicide was suspicious cause of shisui dedication..

wouldnt shisui missing a eye be automatic foul play...

i thought it was itachi who became the first ms user since madara... now shisui was a ms user?

also i think what itachi was saying is that it takes 10yrs to activate the jutsu, hence why itachi gave naruto the crow 10yrs after the massacre.

unless you had hiraishima chakra pull he couldve did it on the spot.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Why do I have this awful feeling that this week telegrams will turn into a Nagato Vs Itachi battle ground ?



Because you have a sound understanding of NF culture? There will be a multitude of threads on how Itachi would kill Nagato and vice versa and nearly as many about how Nagato is the greatest of all time because he takes on Itachi, Naruto and B together and comes out ahead.

All of this will of course be a load of dung not worth wasting a single reply refuting it. What happened in this chapter in no way pertains to how strong either Nagato or Itachi was in relation to each other when they were alive and Nagato didn't show his superiority to the combined other three by catching them off guard.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> wait... wait... so shisui had MS....
> 
> shisui... had one eye missing?
> 
> ...



They probably were genjutsu'ed by Shisui.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 3, 2011)

looks like kishi put down the shitstorm, and now angry fans left and right, Naruto the main character is just a spectator. 

But if this proves anything, to kill nagato, you need GOD SPEED, SUPERIOR TAIJUTSU, without getting hit, and you need to kill him with a sharp object or bruit force. Any character that lacks this will Die at his hands.

I just want Naruto to fight against him alone... Tell them I gat this. SM Naruto FTW.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Just as Raikage had enough time to have his hand covered in amaterasu run arund and drop kick Sasuke and chop it off before it spreaded. Amaterasu is casted instantaenously. It doesnt spread as fast. Naruto has more than enough time to get out before it fully spread.



No no that doesn't apply , Sasuke didn't cast ama on Raikage * , The Raikage touched Amateratsu on purpose * .

If Sasuke aims for the body it'll burn everything , if you touch Ama only the part you touch will burn unles the user summons more flames .

The flames don't reproduce themselves , the User summons them .


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 3, 2011)

> Kabuto : I misjudged him. Uchiha Itachi. He's clearly not your everyday folk.
> Even with Edo Tensei.



So Kabuto is basically saying out of all the edos..Itachi has the bigger cock..


----------



## alchemy1234 (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Why do I have this awful feeling that this week telegrams will turn into a Nagato Vs Itachi battle ground ?



There is no battleground. It is a graveyard filled with itachis foes. Nagato grave lies amongst the many countless that have been one shotted.


----------



## Face (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> OMG. I think this is going to put Naruto and Kirabi out of the picture. Bee just got his cakra stolen. And imma sure Human realm is gonna zap Naruto. Leaving them chakraless. Ans they will have to rest up and replenish.



Human realm sucks out souls, not chakra. Naruto will get out of this fine.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

alchemy1234 said:


> There is no battleground. It is a graveyard filled with itachis foes. Nagato grave lies amongst the many countless that have been one shotted.


And it begins.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> So everyone was wrong. Itachi's power didn't overcome ET, it was Shisui.



No one was wrong.

Evidently it's a genjutsu that originates from Shisui's eyes but it is part of Itachi's arsenal.



> Some of my power


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

Face said:


> It's funny how people assume that it will take all three of them to beat Nagato.



Nagato just handled two of them, very likely will do the same with Itachi now that he's got his vitality back.

Its not irrational to assume Nagato will be fought and beaten by all three working together.



Trent said:


> And how does it not say that Shisui did NOT possess Hashirama chakra, hence could only use the _*MS *_genjutsu we've just seen once every 10 years?



Shisui's reputation was arguably based on that jutsu. 
Unless he lived for 100s of years, then it is certainly plausible to say he had Hashirama's chakra.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> wait... wait... so shisui had MS....
> 
> shisui... had one eye missing?



Yup, no word on that yet.



Dark Uchiha said:


> didnt the cops say they couldnt find any evidence of foul play at the drowing and the suicide was suspicious cause of shisui dedication..
> 
> wouldnt shisui missing a eye be automatic foul play...



Transplant? 



Dark Uchiha said:


> i thought it was itachi who became the first ms user since madara... now shisui was a ms user?



Who said that?



Dark Uchiha said:


> also i think what itachi was saying is that it takes 10yrs to activate the jutsu, hence why itachi gave naruto the crow 10yrs after the massacre.
> 
> unless you had hiraishima chakra pull he couldve did it on the spot.



It hasn't been 10 years since the massacre, if I remember correctly. The massacre took place when Sasuke was like 8 years old, right? Both he and Naruto are roughly 16 years of age now?


----------



## icyBlade (Aug 3, 2011)

I fought him once!


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 3, 2011)

Rikudou said:


> It's official. Amaterasu is ineffective against Shinra Tensei.
> Which isn't surprising, since it can't even burn through Samurau clothes LOL.
> 
> Nagato only dispelled it when Kabuto ordered him too.
> And Holy FUCK, he owned Bee within a couple of panels...



ST is instaneanous flahs burst. Not a continued one.  Amaterasu is a sustained instantanous attack.  ST has a five secod coold dow. If Nagato who hasnt show the capabiltiy to react at amaterasu speed. Misses the burst he would be screwed and engulfed for like 5 seconds in amaterasu doing damage. He would have to wait til the attack hit him and appeared. The initial concentrated burst  would cause enough damage. before it is dispelled and amaterasu can be recasted without any cool down.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 3, 2011)

Chapter's out.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 3, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> No one was wrong.
> 
> Evidently it's a genjutsu that originates from Shisui's eyes but it is part of Itachi's arsenal.



Its Shisui's power that overcame it, not Itachi's. Hence the _hyped_ Uchiha here is Shisui.
We're not awing Itachi's power for breaking out of ET, his foresight could be something, but not his power.

Uchiha Shisui's power is probably more hyped here. And yes I saw theories and suggestions saying Itachi will use his will to break out, he'll get EMS etc- but it was ultimately Shisui's power that deserves the credit. 
Much like Itachi's power deserves the credit in terms of Sasuke's eyes repelling Madara's Sharingan.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Nah. Shisui lost both his eyes before his death. So Edo Tensei wouldn't restore them to him. Besides if Kabuto had Shisui's eyes he wouldn't be so excited at the prospect of capturing the one in the crow.
> 
> I think in this instance Aegon's is more correct. Yagami's makes less sense.




true, i am kinda confused now


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> So Naruto was able to use it without waiting 10 years because he has Uzumaki's Chakra + Kyuubi's Chakra , is that the right thing to assume from the trans ?



No it's not. It took Itachi, who we know had a rather small chakra pool, ten years to gather the necessary chakra to evolve Shisui's Sharingan into MS to use the jutsu. Just like it has taken Kakashi who also has a low amount of chakra 16 or so years to evolve Obito's Sharingan into MS.



Yagami1211 said:


> Yeah, my bad. I wanting to speed up the translation. I didn't really payed attention to that.



Don't mind it. Even the best translator can make mistakes if he or she is in a rush. 



Face said:


> Human realm sucks out souls, not chakra. Naruto will get out of this fine.



Indeed, if only because the alternative would be Naruto's death and we know that won't happen


----------



## Rikudou (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> ST is instaneanous flahs burst. Not a continued one.  Amaterasu is a sustained instantanous attack.  ST has a five secod coold dow. If Nagato who hasnt show the capabiltiy to react at amaterasu speed. Misses the burst he would be screwed and engulfed for like 5 seconds in amaterasu doing damage. He would have to wait til the attack hit him and appeared. The initial concentrated burst  would cause enough damage. before it is dispelled and amaterasu can be recasted without any cool down.



You forget: 
- 1 Hungry Ghost realm
- 2 Amatersu doesn't exactly go unpunished on the user either.

Some nice pair of clothes + Shinra Tensei > Amaterasu


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2011)

Misread it. Never mind.


----------



## Trent (Aug 3, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Shisui's reputation was arguably based on that jutsu.
> Unless he lived for 100s of years, then it is certainly plausible to say he had Hashirama's chakra.



Oh, I see what you mean.

But I think Shisui's fame stems from his *3 tomoe* sharingan hypnosis that he had oned to a level his target weren't aware of having been influenced. 

It was the genjutsu we saw Danzou use and the one Ao had seen before.

What we saw in the chapter is a different one of a higher level only castable with MS once every ten years, which would explain why Shisui was never mentioned to have MS until just now as it basically never used it.

Or he simply developped it after his fame was created.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> What the hell?
> 
> Does that really say that the crowjob was MEANT to react to Itachi's MS?
> 
> No way could he have suspected ET.



Sasuke, transplant, Itachi's eyes !


----------



## Distance (Aug 3, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> So newb are you saying that * anyone * can see the body of a Summon * start * burning in * amateratsu * and evade it * in the time it takes to cover full-summon * ?
> 
> Think for a while , when Sasuke used Ama on Hachibi it started small * , as in this chapter * , and then quickly spreads through the all body summoning more and more flame , * as seen in this chapter too* .
> 
> ...



The size of the dog is massive, so we don't know how fast it takes for the fire to actually start covering the whole summon. Yes amaterasu is fast at burning a target completely, but the speed it takes to cover a target has varied from time to time. So this one chapter is not that reliable.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Trent said:


> Oh, I see what you mean.
> 
> But I think Shisui's fame stems from his *3 tomoe* sharingan hypnosis that he had oned to a level his target weren't aware of having been influenced.
> 
> ...



It's not a different one, it's the same technique from before. We didn't actually see Shisui use it against Ao or Danzou against Mifune for that matter.


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2011)

He really does see what you did there.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> *ST is instaneanous flahs burst. Not a continued one.*  Amaterasu is a sustained instantanous attack.  ST has a five secod coold dow. If Nagato who hasnt show the capabiltiy to react at amaterasu speed. Misses the burst he would be screwed and engulfed for like 5 seconds in amaterasu doing damage. He would have to wait til the attack hit him and appeared. The initial concentrated burst  would cause enough damage. before it is dispelled and amaterasu can be recasted without any cool down.



Yeah, because this isn't a continuous shot: [1][2].

Nor this: [1][2]

From the time he activates it, to the time he stops using the repelling or attractive force, that time in between can last a mere moment or for a period of time.

He doesn't have to use Shinra Tensei as a quick burst of repelling force.

It's only after he stops firing (using the force) does the interval, or cool down period, kick in.


----------



## Crona (Aug 3, 2011)

Well looks like predicted somewhat correctly that there's going to be a Shisui flashback in this chapter.  .......... And this chapter was very confusing, how the hell did Danzo get Shisui's eyes while Shisui was still alive??


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

greenblanket said:


> Well looks like predicted somewhat correctly that there's going to be a Shisui flashback in this chapter.  .......... And this chapter was very confusing, how the hell did Danzo get Shisui's eyes while Shisui was still alive??



Took that shit like a "gee".


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Fodderzou shouldn't be capable of that.


----------



## Godammit (Aug 3, 2011)

*Hahaha this is freaking awesome..*

Aside from Itachi's perfect plan, what's awesome that it even unlifted him from Edo Tensei's curse...


Motherfucking Nagato is on a motherfucking rampage, You see I didn't knew he could turn back to normal if he just absorbed some chakra, damn why didn't he did that before...

And look at him, I always knew that Nagato is stronger than Pain, he's fighting and seemingly pwning 2 jinchuuriki's that mastered their powers...



brb rereading the battle again...


----------



## Crona (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Took that shit like a "gee".



I knew it. Where was Shisui's mind controlling abilities when Danzo wants his eye.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

If only Nagato had absorbed Chakra while alive.

Naruto would've been stomped then.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Godammit said:


> Aside from Itachi's perfect plan, what's awesome that it even unlifted him from Edo Tensei's curse...
> 
> 
> Motherfucking Nagato is on a motherfucking rampage, You see I didn't knew he could turn back to normal if he just absorbed some chakra, damn why didn't he did that before...
> ...




yea i was also surprised by the way he restored himself.preta realm for the win.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Aug 3, 2011)

this chapter was fucking great! 

renewed my interest +100, i was really hating on this manga for awhile too.

Itachi wasn't trolled, and nagato seems to be breaking out too. i was getting chills from the epicness while  reading it.

such an awesome chapter


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> yea i was also surprised by the way he restored himself.preta realm for the win.



Unbelievable, I did not expect that.


----------



## Esmeray (Aug 3, 2011)

I l0l @ all the people who don't watch the Manga, look what there missing out on.

So the crow was for killing Sasuke! 

I didn't really get what was going on at the last part though.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Esmeray said:


> I l0l @ all the people who don't watch the Manga, look what there missing out on.
> 
> So the crow was for killing Sasuke!
> 
> I didn't really get what was going on at the last part though.



The crow's purpose was to force Sasuke to protect Konoha.


----------



## kx11 (Aug 3, 2011)

we will miss Bee , i think he's 6 chapters away from being killed by nagato


----------



## Setsuna00 (Aug 3, 2011)

What just happened in that chapter? How is Nagato doing this?


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Setsuna00 said:


> What just happened in that chapter? How is Nagato doing this?



We'll have to wait until next week for an explanation. But it's probably along the same lines as what Kisame and Samehada were capable of: Steal chakra, and use it to revitalize oneself, healing all injuries in the process.


----------



## kx11 (Aug 3, 2011)

so itachi is back to life , he can go and visit konoha and aid them to kill madara right ??


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

kx11 said:


> so itachi is back to life , he can go and visit konoha and aid them to kill madara right ??



No.

He is still an Edo Tensei, he just used Shisui's Mangekyou power to override Kabuto's programming.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 3, 2011)

THIS IS ONE HELLUVA BIRTHDAY GIFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ITACHI RULESSSSS!!!!111


----------



## Setsuna00 (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> We'll have to wait until next week for an explanation. But it's probably along the same lines as what Kisame and Samehada were capable of: Steal chakra, and use it to revitalize oneself, healing all injuries in the process.



Sooo Nagato still isn't free though correct?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

anyone noticed in the last pane what grabbed naruto was not the chameleon by a snake thingy


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Setsuna00 said:


> Sooo Nagato still isn't free though correct?



No. 

Actually, it's quite the opposite. Kabuto is in full control of him now, he is a mindless killing machine.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Gabe said:


> anyone noticed in the last pane what grabbed naruto was not the chameleon by a snake thingy



yes it was awesome.2 animals while the sanem is actually being usefull.


----------



## Aleph-1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Loved the latest chapter! It sure as fuck beats having to plow through that godawful battle with the Kin/Gin bros.


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Aug 3, 2011)

Best chapter ever. 

It looks like my predictions had gone right. I was guessing that Itachi would somehow break out of Kabuto's control, and now he did. There's a higher chance that Itachi would meet Sasuke now. It's still unlikely, but there's a higher possibility than it did last chapter.

I was hoping to see how Naruto vs Itachi would turn out, but it's better that it didn't honestly. Naruto is the main character, there's more of a chance that the victory would be his.


----------



## Volture (Aug 3, 2011)

*Doesn't Nagato..*

..Look a bit like Madara here?


----------



## sagroth (Aug 3, 2011)

It looks like Nagato ain't getting freed, what with the charge-up time for the jutsu and it blowing its wad on Itachi.

So that means all-out war.


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 3, 2011)

Noo......?


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 3, 2011)

i can kinda see why you would say so but... no.


----------



## Volture (Aug 3, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> i can kinda see why you would say so but... no.


But that's actually a yes .


----------



## Loltoomuch (Aug 3, 2011)

awesome freaking chapter. Itachi was boss, Nagato was Boss.

so much for them(esp itachi) getting trolled by Naruto. Itachi was said to be on a whole other level from the others and nagato just entered a whole other level. Awesome


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Volture said:


> ..Look a bit like Madara here?



Nope, not at all.


----------



## Snowman Sharingan (Aug 3, 2011)

just read it.

holy shit.
i always wanted Itachi to break out but didn't think he actually would.
FUCK YES!


----------



## Benn Beckman0 (Aug 3, 2011)

I hope itachi stays alive and it is not possible to cancel his edo tensei...


----------



## Boradis (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi is now essentially immortal ... er, eternal. You can't be immune to death if you *are* dead.

While I think the exact nature of his get-out-of-edo-tensei-free genjutsu is the very essence of ass-pull, we all knew that whatever he imbued Naruto with was going to be something like that. 

In this chapter we learned or confirmed:


Shisui wasn't killed by Itachi just to get the Mangekyo, and in fact it was he who inspired Itachi on his path of self-sacrifice.
There's a genjutsu that trumps even edo tensei, but it has a 10-year cooldown.
Shinra tensei trumps amaterasu.
Kabuto can hear everything his pawns do.


----------



## kx11 (Aug 3, 2011)

Boradis said:


> In this chapter we learned or confirmed:
> 
> *[*]Kabuto can hear everything his pawns do.
> *[/LIST]



it's strange how we didn't learn that before 


well it's kishi so no surprise there


----------



## luffyg2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Man was this an awesome chapter... the only thing I hope is that Itachi does not sacrifice himself in order to save Naruto and Bee from Nagato.. Now that Itachi is free I want him to stay around for a while... at least until he sees Sasuke...


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 3, 2011)

Can someone clarify this.  Itachi said two things - Edo Tensei is cancelled, and he's returned to normal.  Are these two phrases synonymous (i.e. he's simply free of being a puppet) or is it that it's both - he's free of control _and_ again amongst the living (returned me to normal)?

The latter doesn't seem possible - Naruto is kind of giving a farewell speech "you've done more than enough for the village."


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Can someone clarify this.  Itachi said two things - Edo Tensei is cancelled, and he's returned to normal.  Are these two phrases synonymous (i.e. he's simply free of being a puppet) or is it that it's both - he's free of control _and_ again amongst the living (returned me to normal)?



No.

Edo Tensei is cancelled, means that he is no longer obligated to follow Kabuto's instructions, as Shisui's genjutsu bounds him to protect Konoha.

Returned to normal, only further illustrates the same thing. He was basically clarifying. Make no mistakes about it, he is still an Edo.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> No.
> 
> Edo Tensei is cancelled, means that he is no longer obligated to follow Kabuto's instructions, as Shisui's genjutsu bounds him to protect Konoha.
> 
> Returned to normal, only further illustrates the same thing. He was basically clarifying. Make no mistakes about it, he is still an Edo.



 I love when people say no when a choice is given.  

Yeah I thought so.  Thanks.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> I love when people say no when a choice is given.
> 
> Yeah I thought so.  Thanks.



LoL, force of habit?


----------



## Algol (Aug 3, 2011)

Can someone clarify this chapter for me. Itachi said a lot of stuff, so im just trying to take it all in.

Okay, so Kabuto-controlled-Itachi went to use MS on Naruto (most likely amaterasu). This caused the crow to pop out. Turns out this crow was implanted with Shisui's eye, and was programmed to activate Shisui's MS jutsu, which is unbeatable control genjutsu. This genjutsu was to program whoever got hit (itachi thought most likely it would be sasuke using itachi's eyes) with the orders "protect konoha". Thus, it actually hit itachi, and because Shisui's technique is the strongest control jutsu ever, it canceled kabuto's control from itachi in order to let him protect konoha. So, itachi didn't mean to trigger the crow, it was an accident happening here and when it did, but it still sort of worked in itachi's favor by freeing him now. Is this all correct in my understanding?

next i will ask about shisui


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 3, 2011)

^ That's it - what of Shisui?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi wank incoming. Kishi just made it possible to have a Nagato/Itachi 1on1. I got a feeling he'll tell Naruto and Bee to get going and take Nagato on by himself. That'd be a big fanservice tho.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 3, 2011)

I can't believe this hasn't been stated, but the sharingan has another ability..................


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> I can't believe this hasn't been stated, but the sharingan has another ability..................



Pretty sure people were saying just that the moment Shisui's doujutsu was revealed during the summit.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> Pretty sure people were saying just that the moment Shisui's doujutsu was revealed during the summit.



But this chapter reveals not only the fact that he had the super RARE(as rare as super saiyan was a the end of dbz ) Mangenkyou sharingan, but one of the techniques granted by it as well.

Even though I like all things Uchiha, the ass pull this chapter makes me question; Does Kishi even care anymore??????????


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> But this chapter reveals not only the fact that he had the super RARE(as rare as super saiyan was a the end of dbz ) Mangenkyou sharingan, but one of the techniques granted by it as well.
> 
> Even though I like all things Uchiha, the ass pull this chapter makes me question; Does Kishi even care anymore??????????



It was his own special power - sure it caught me/us off guard, but I don't believe anyone said that all of the Mangekyou powers are the same. Maybe there are a number of techniques from which a potential Mangekyou user could unlock?

I really wouldn't call it an asspull; it's not like we're working with a full deck to begin with.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> It was his own special power - sure it caught me/us off guard, but I don't believe anyone said that all of the Mangekyou powers are the same. Maybe there are a number of techniques from which a potential Mangekyou user could unlock?
> 
> I really wouldn't call it an asspull; it's not like we're working with a full deck to begin with.



However the MS users among the clan were already established. 

Why wait so long to reveal that Shsui had an MS. I mean Danzo was literally using the eye taken from Shusui, why did he not have access to the MS, or even indicate he ever did..............

It doesn't help that the jutsu manages to ruin Itachi's character (IMO).


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi is immortal now.

Godtachi FTW


----------



## jacamo (Aug 4, 2011)

wow 100+ pages.... i guess i missed the shitstorm then


----------



## takL (Aug 4, 2011)

seemingly madara didnt have any mangekyo anymore when itachi said there'd be three people with mangekyo if sasuke would ever awaken his mangekyo. 
danzo had a mangekyo eye. Itachi had three ms eyes.


----------



## Klue (Aug 4, 2011)

jacamo said:


> wow 100+ pages.... i guess i missed the shitstorm then



51 pages if you set the number of post per page to 40.

Not that impressive now, is it?


----------



## FearTear (Aug 4, 2011)

So, no chapter next week or yes?


----------



## Kenzo Hartman PhD (Aug 4, 2011)

FearTear said:


> So, no chapter next week or yes?



From what I've heard, all of Jump is on break next week.


----------



## takL (Aug 4, 2011)

its o-bon time again... so fitting for edos


----------



## Saru (Aug 4, 2011)

takL said:


> seemingly madara didnt have any mangekyo anymore when itachi said there'd be three people with mangekyo if sasuke would ever awaken his mangekyo.
> danzo had a mangekyo eye. Itachi had three ms eyes.



 That's a valid point, I think.


So... Does this confirm Madara lost EMS? Or no? I don't remember the panel where Itachi said this.


----------



## Klue (Aug 4, 2011)

FearTear said:


> So, no chapter next week or yes?



No chapter expected until the week of August 17th. At best, we'll receive early spoilers from Evil, but I even doubt that.


----------



## Snowman Sharingan (Aug 4, 2011)

dam i just remembered i called this shit. with the first thread i made in the Library i explained why i thought we hadn't seen the last of Shisui and there would be more to come from him down the line.


----------



## Algol (Aug 4, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> ^ That's it - what of Shisui?



Thanks for your answer. My question is now revolving around my confusion of Shisui. So we all thought he was meant to keep tabs on itachi during the time leading up to the planned coup, and that this supposedly led to a conflict and itachi killed him. But really, shisui was probably not doing this at all, and really loved konoha as well it seems. So, it seems he was also a double-agent for danzo and the higher ups already, possibly against the uchiha coup. Thus, due to his allegiance to konoha, he prolly learned of the massacre and gave one eye to Danzo, and the other to itachi. Is this all correct?

Or, did he not know of the massacre, and Danzo just took an eye? I guess that stuff is not clear yet, and might naver be, but I guess I am just confused on Shisui's motivations and what actually transpired between shisui-itachi-danzo leading up to shisui's death/the massacre?


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 4, 2011)

Jfizz said:


> Thanks for your answer. My question is now revolving around my confusion of Shisui. So we all thought he was meant to keep tabs on itachi during the time leading up to the planned coup, and that this supposedly led to a conflict and itachi killed him. But really, shisui was probably not doing this at all, and really loved konoha as well it seems. So, it seems he was also a double-agent for danzo and the higher ups already, possibly against the uchiha coup. Thus, due to his allegiance to konoha, he prolly learned of the massacre and gave one eye to Danzo, and the other to itachi. Is this all correct?
> 
> Or, did he not know of the massacre, and Danzo just took an eye? I guess that stuff is not clear yet, and might naver be, but I guess I am just confused on Shisui's motivations and what actually transpired between shisui-itachi-danzo leading up to shisui's death/the massacre?



It's funny - the first part I answered to is being scrutinized in a .  I was in line with your reasoning, but I'm not so sure anymore and I thought you might want to take a look and comment.  

Regarding Shisui: I've no idea.  While I don't think he was in with Danzo, it's possible given his eye wound up with him.  That really bothers me because Danzo was a sleazebag.  I can't see this guy being beaten by Danzo either.  

It's entirely possible that Shisui was simply honorable, and conspired with Itachi to make the best of a wretched situation.  It also makes me wonder (more so now) exactly how many _Shisuis_ and _Itachis_ there were in the clan.  This whole thing with Danzo, Homura, and Koharu has really got to be revealed soon.  It's driving me crazy, and it's not looking good for them.


----------



## Algol (Aug 5, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> It's funny - the first part I answered to is being scrutinized in a .  I was in line with your reasoning, but I'm not so sure anymore and I thought you might want to take a look and comment.
> 
> Regarding Shisui: I've no idea.  While I don't think he was in with Danzo, it's possible given his eye wound up with him.  That really bothers me because Danzo was a sleazebag.  I can't see this guy being beaten by Danzo either.
> 
> It's entirely possible that Shisui was simply honorable, and conspired with Itachi to make the best of a wretched situation.  It also makes me wonder (more so now) exactly how many _Shisuis_ and _Itachis_ there were in the clan.  This whole thing with Danzo, Homura, and Koharu has really got to be revealed soon.  It's driving me crazy, and it's not looking good for them.



well i read the thread and responded to the OP, and yeah, idk. im still sticking with what we said (and i still said earlier), that it was a favorable accident of of the events of the battle. itachi's comments can go either way; stating shock/surpise/satisfaction with the events, or stating satisfaction with what he did. really it just depends whether itachi used the MS on purpose or not.

and based on you shisui answer, okay, im glad to see that it wasnt just me who was confused. guess it was left a little cloudy and wasn't as definitive as i thought it might be. guess we'll need to wait and see on that.


----------



## bullsh3t (Aug 5, 2011)

I wonder if MS is able to suppress RM mode hmmm


----------



## LoT (Aug 5, 2011)

Next Chapter Itachi will face Nagato to protect Naruto/Konoha -> using Susano -> Orochimaru escapes!


----------



## santanico (Aug 5, 2011)

I guess now we know why the Hyuuga put a seal on their users. All this eye stealing that was going around in the Uchiha clan, they were afraid it would happen to them, correct me if I'm wrong, anyone.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 5, 2011)

Viridium said:


> That's a valid point, I think.
> 
> 
> So... Does this confirm Madara lost EMS? Or no? I don't remember the panel where Itachi said this.



Itachi wouldn't have counted Danzou or told Sasuke about him. The last thing he'd want is to give Sasuke a reason to get close to Danzou.

Madara likely lost his original EMS and even original body, but his space-time powers must be from a Mangekyou.


----------



## Cyclonic (Aug 8, 2011)

*is anyone else glad they dont have to hear " lol crow will save naruto"anymore*

Cuase  that was getting fucking anoyying. I have said since naruto gained sage mode and nintails mode the  crow saving him would not make sense becuase he was to powerful.


itachi confirms this to a degree IMO when he says he never thought naruto would  gain control over the fox


----------

